# knitting tea party friday 5 august '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 5 August '16

Today is Gary's birthday - honest - and tomorrow will be twelve years since I moved back to Ohio from Seattle. Doesn't seem that long. It's been a good move - I have been content and happy (happy being relative) here. I've decided to give Gary a $25 gift card from Applebee's. Who doesn't like to eat? I see a date night in their future.

HELZEL POTATOES

Helzel Potatoes were a childhood treat of meltingly soft savoury potatoes topped with crispy and delicious helzel (stuffing).

TOTAL TIME: 110MIN
3-4 SERVINGS

INGREDIENTS

2.2 lbs (1 kg) potatoes
Scant cup (200 ml) hot stock (vegetable or chicken)
⅔ cup (80 g) flour
2-3 tablespoons (25g) matzo meal
¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
1 small onion
3 tbsp vegetable oil

PREPARATION

1. Preheat the oven to 375°F/190°C.

2. Peel the potatoes, rinse them, and cut into small dice - around ½ inch.

3. Place the potato pieces in an ovenproof casserole that has a lid. Pour the stock over the potato pieces, and set the dish aside.

4. Now make the helzel: Mix the flour, the matzo meal and the black pepper in a bowl. Peel the onion, and grate it on a coarse grater (or whizz briefly in a food processor).

5. Fry the onion in the vegetable oil in a small pan just until soft and starting to brown, then add to the flour mixture. Mix well - the Helzel should clump together into moist crumbs.

6. Sprinkle the prepared helzel over the potatoes in an even layer. Cover the pot with a lid, and bake at 375°F/190°C for about an hour.

7. Remove the lid, reduce the oven temperature to 350°F/180°C, and continue to bake for another 30 minutes until the helzel is golden brown.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/helzel-potatoes/

I love asparagus raw or cooked. Phyllis sometimes makes me asparagus wrapped in ham and baked - they are very good. But this recipe really caught my eye as something different. Hope you agree.

Prosciutto Wrapped Asparagus Puffs

These Prosciutto wrapped Asparagus Puffs are great as a side dish or an appetizer. They are SO easy to make and taste great! I mean, just about anything wrapped in prosciutto and puff pastry tastes great! Am I right?!?!

Makes 40 spears

Ingredients

1/2 (17.3-oz) package puff pastry, thawed
3 Tbsp dijon mustard
1/4 cup grated parmesan cheese
4 or 5 slices very thin prosciutto
40 asparagus spears, trimmed

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

2. Unfold the puff pastry sheet and roll into a 10-inch square.

3. Spread dijon mustard over pastry.

4. Top with parmesan cheese and prosciutto.

5. With a sharp knife or pizza cutter, cut puff pastry in half; then cut each half into 20 strips.

6. Wrap each strip around one stalk of asparagus - prosciutto side touching asparagus.

7. Place on a large parchment lined cookie sheet. (May need 2 cookie sheets)

8. Lightly spray wrapped asparagus spears with non-stick cooking spray.

9. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes

http://www.plainchicken.com/2016/08/prosciutto-wrapped-asparagus-puffs.html#kjGQl2FhkM0koCTk.99

Bacon Wrapped Chicken Breasts With Cheesy Pesto

It doesn't get any better than Bacon Wrapped Chicken Breasts stuffed with fresh homemade Pesto and Cheese! This is an easy breezy meal that can be whipped up in no time at all and will no doubt become one of your most requested recipes. They're easy, they're cheesy and they're incredibly moist and delicious. You are going to go mad for this winner chicken dinner!

INGREDIENTS

4 chicken breasts
2 cups arugula
1 cup basil leaves
3 cloves garlic
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
1 (8 ounce) block of mozzarella cheese, shredded
8 strips bacon
Salt and pepper

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 350ºF.

2. Place chicken breasts between sheets of plastic wrap and pound each out until thin. Set aside.

3. In a food processor, combine the arugula, basil, garlic, Parmesan cheese, and a pinch of salt and pepper. With the motor running, add the oil in a thin stream until you get a pesto consistency.

4. Evenly dollop the pesto in the center of each chicken breast, evenly sprinkle with cheese, and roll the chicken up, pushing the sides in to keep the filling inside.

5. Wrap two slices of bacon around each chicken roll and place in a lightly greased baking dish.

6. Bake for 45 minutes to 75 minutes, checking to make sure your chicken is golden brown and the bacon is crispy.

7. Serve immediately.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/cheesy-bacon-chicken-breasts

Spicy Spaghetti with Garlic and Olive Oil (Aglio, olio e peperoncino) By Danette St. Onge. Italian Food Expert

Total Time: 15 minutes
Yield: 4-6 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 pound (450 grams) spaghetti
1/3 cup good-quality extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 cup bread crumbs (optional, but recommended)
2-3 cloves of garlic, peeled and finely minced
1/2 teaspoon dried red chile pepper flakes, or 1-2 dried peperoncini chile peppers, crushed (you can also use 1-2 small fresh, red chile peppers instead of dried peppers -- remove the seeds and membrane inside to make them less spicy)
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf parsley leaves (optional, but recommended)

PREPARATION

1. Set a large covered pot of water over high heat to boil. When it reaches a rolling boil, salt the water (follow the recommendations in this article) and add the spaghetti, giving a few stirs to keep the pasta from clumping together.

2. Meanwhile, in a medium skillet, heat the olive oil and bread crumbs over medium heat and toast the crumbs in the oil, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon, until browned, about 3 minutes. (If you are not using bread crumbs, then skip this step and instead heat the oil together with the minced garlic.)

3. Add the minced garlic and continue cooking until garlic is just fragrant and lightly colored, about 1 minute. Be careful not to overcook the garlic or it will become bitter.

4. Add the red pepper (dried or fresh) and chopped parsley and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds.

5. When your pasta is al dente, drain it, reserving a few tablespoons of the cooking water.

6. Toss the spaghetti in the oil, garlic, and breadcrumbs until evenly coated. Add a little bit of the pasta cooking water, as needed, if the mixture is too dry.

7. Serve immediately.

NOTE: This dish would pair well with a white wine such as a Greco di Tufo.

http://italianfood.about.com/od/pastarecipesandsauces/r/Spicy-Spaghetti-with-Garlic-and-Olive-Oil-Aglio-olio-e-peperoncino.htm?utm_content=7250175&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_term=bouncex

Chocolate Marble And Mayonnaise Celebration Cake With Dark Chocolate Ganache

A rich, luscious mayonnaise and white chocolate based white cake offset by a dark cocoa marble cake dressed with the most decadent pure dark chocolate ganache. Topped with fruit, herbs, flowers and chocolate, this is one delicious show stopping celebration cake!

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Cake, Dessert
Cuisine: Vegetarian
Total time: 2 hours 30 mins
Serves: 12-14

Ingredients

For The Mayonnaise Cake [bottom layer]

1 cup (230g) mayonnaise
1 cup (220g) caster sugar
1 cup boiling water
100g white chocolate, chopped
50g white chocolate bits
2 cups (300g) self-raising flour
1½ teaspoons vanilla extract or powder
1 teaspoon baking powder
pinch of salt

For The Chocolate Marble Cake [top layer]

180g butter, at room temperature
⅔ cup caster sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 eggs
1¾ cups self-raising flour
¾ cup milk
3-4 drops of yellow food colouring or ⅛ tsp ground turmeric (natural colouring)
3 tablespoons dark cocoa powder

For The Dark Chocolate Ganache

400g dark chocolate, roughly chopped
300ml whipping cream
1 tablespoon honey or golden syrup

Instructions

To Make The White Mayo Cake

1. Pre-heat oven to 180 C. Grease and line a 25cm (10 inch) round springform cake tin with baking paper.

2. In a large bowl whisk together the mayonnaise and sugar using an electric blender until light and fluffy.

3. Place boiling water and chopped white chocolate in a small bowl. Mix well until smooth and chocolate is thoroughly melted.

4. Add chocolate mix to the mayo mix. Whisk for a couple of seconds until blended.

5. Add white chocolate bits, flour, vanilla, baking powder and salt to the wet ingredients. Whisk for a minute or two until light and blended.

6. Pour in the prepared pan and bake in the pre-heated oven for 40 minutes until a skewer inserted in the middle comes clean when tested. Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the tin for 10-15 minutes. Turn onto a wire rack and cool completely.

To Make The Marble Cake

1. Preheat oven to 180°C. Grease and line a 25cm (10in) round springform cake tin with baking paper.

2. Use an electric beater to beat the butter, caster sugar and vanilla extract in a bowl for a few minutes until pale and creamy.

3. Add eggs, beat some more.

4. Add the flour and milk. Stir with a wooden spoon until mixed thoroughly.

5. Divide the mixture into 2 bowls.

6. Add the yellow food colouring (or ground turmeric) to one bowl and mix well.

7. Add the cocoa powder to the mixture in the other bowl and mix well.

8. Drop dollops of yellow and chocolate batter into the prepared pan, alternating as you please. Once all the batter is in the pan, use a fork to gently swirl the tops of the batter to blend lightly.

9. Bake for 20-25 minutes in the pre-heated oven until done when tested with a skewer inserted down the middle.

10. Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the tin for 10 minutes.

11. Remove from tin and cool completely on a wire rack.

To Make The Dark Chocolate Ganache

1. Heat cream and honey in a small heavy bottomed saucepan on low.

2. Simmer until it just comes to a boil (bubbles around the edges).

3. Add the chocolate and mix well, stirring until all chocolate has melted.

4. Turn off the heat and keep stirring with a strong wooden spoon until thick, smooth and glossy.

5. Cover and place in the fridge for an half an hour to an hour to thicken and set.

6. Remove from fridge and beat with an electric beater for a minute to make the ganache light and fluffy. It is now ready to frost the cake.

To Assemble The Cake

1. Place the Mayonnaise Cake on a large cake plate. Trim the top layer by slicing off a thin disc of the cake. Spread a generous amount of the ganache on top of the sliced cake.

2. Place the Chocolate Marble Cake on top and press down gently into the ganache.

3. Dollop the rest of the ganache on top and with swift strokes, frost the top and the sides of the cake in a swirly motion.

4. Decorate the top of the cake with fresh red berries, edible flowers, herbs and white chocolate pieces (I used Lindt round and square white chocolate).

5. Store in a covered cake carrier in the fridge until ready to serve or transport.

NOTE: The ganache holds well for a few hours if it is not too hot. If the weather is very hot (summer), the cake needs to be refrigerated at least until an hour prior to serving.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/chocolate-marble-and-mayonnaise-celebration-cake-with-dark-chocolate-ganache/

Poppy Seed Dressing

It's salad time, one of my most favorite seasons of the year. I've always enjoyed making salads especially my own dressings. Rarely do I use store bought dressings. This salad comes straight from my garden and it's not even a recipe. It's the poppy seed dressing which adds the richness of flavors. When making salads with fruit it's nice to use a sweeter tasting dressing. I'm sure that you will discover most of these ingredients in your kitchen.

Salad Ingredients: lettuce greens, cucumbers, red peppers, onion greens, black berries blueberries and raspberries. Top with my favorite sugared almonds recipe which are stored in my freezer.

Poppy Seed Dressing

1/2 cup mayo
1/3 cup sugar
1 1/2 tbsp sour cream
1/4 cup milk
2 tbsp lemon juice
2 tbsp poppy seeds
Instructions

1. Mix all ingredients into your favorite container and shake it up. Easy and quick to make.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/poppy-seed-dressing.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Roasting Nuts

I love making salads and it's just coming to that time of year where fresh produce will be ready. 
This is probably one of my favorite tips that I will pass along, as who doesn't enjoy nuts on a salad.
But what really gets me is when you find a new recipe and at the end of the recipe it suggests that you add roasted nuts and it's just like one extra step to make, but you know that it's worth it. So a few years back, I started to buy my nuts in bulk and about once or twice a year I take an hour or so and roast nuts on large cookie sheets, making a variety and packaging them in Ziploc bags and freezing them. They maintain their flavor and texture very well and you always have them available.

Slivered Almonds

1. Preheat oven to 350°

2. 3 cups (750 grams) of sliced almonds on a cookie sheet.

3. Spread almonds evenly on a cookie sheet.

4. Bake up to 15-20 minutes, checking and stirring every 3 minutes.

5. At the end check more regularly till they are the desired color.

6. Remove from oven and let them cool and then store in Ziploc bags and freeze.

Coconut

1. Preheat oven to 325°

2. 2 cups (500 grams) coconut flakes on a baking sheet.

3. The flakes will toast very quickly (5-10 minutes)

4. After a few minutes stir the coconut frequently.

5. Sweetened flakes takes less time because the sugar speeds up the toasting process.

Sugared Almonds

Ingredients

2 cups whole almonds
2/3 cup sugar

Directions

1. Place nuts and sugar into a frying pan on low heat, stirring constantly until sugar is melted and almonds are coated. (15 minutes)

2.. Place almond mixture on parchment paper and let cool.

3. Once they are cooled you can either chop them into smaller pieces or leave them whole.

4. Store in a container in the fridge or freezer.

This is one of my most favorite nut mixtures. But, you need to hide these, because they are like candy and very hard to keep around once my family knows they are in the fridge.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/04/roasting-nuts.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 29th July, 2016* by Darowil 

*Poledra's* son Christopher has a new job- while low pay it is full time and will do until he finds another job. Her aunt who was home to die passed away on Monday afternoon.

*Swedenme's* DS has been told by the doctor that there is nothing more they can do for him- it has been suggested that he go into hospice for a while as he is not well but he has chosen to be at home.

*Pacer's* uncle has been in bad motor cycle accident- found out on Facebook and knows nothing more than this.

*Fan's* SIL was found driving aimlessly round in a car park. Taken to hospital and discharged herself. Licence revoked and car and keys removed from her. Very angry about this. Oxygen levels are so low it is a wonder she is alive. Also Fan's cousins DH has had a mild heart attack- home already just on anti-coagulants..

*Sorlenna* is hopeful that they might be at the beginning of a great time for the family- more details to follow as she can share them.

Heard via Gwen that *Marianne* is not well with chest and leg pains. Tests on the 17th and meantime she is on restricted activities.

We also heard via Julie that Alan (DH of *AZsticks* - Sandie) may lose his finger due to a bad infection, and that *Southern Gal* (Donna) still reads KTP although she doesn't often post.

PHOTOS
1 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on baby blanket
4 - *Sassafras* - Sierra mountains in the morning
6 - *Darowil* - DH and his scarf
7 - *Darowil* - Mouse & duck hats & booties / Socks
7 - *Lurker* - Julie wearing Hinterland Shawl
10 - *Swedenme* - DS & Mishka
16 - *Gwen* - Mod Podge
17 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Siouxann
17 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
18 - *Gwen* - Bathroom chest of drawers
24 - *Gwen* - Peacock feathers
25 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket completed
31 - *Darowil* - Footwear for Elizabeth
32 - *Swedenme* - Crochet baby dress / Baby blanket
35 - *Kate* - Fourth cousins
40 - *Gagesmom* - Beginnings of baby jacket
40 - *Fan* - 1st square of baby blanket
43 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jacket progress
43 - *Bonnie* - Scarf
44 - *Rookie* - DS and DGDs
46 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Kaye, Donna & Sorlenna's DD
49 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jacket
56 - *Swedenme* - Crochet flowers
64 - *Pacer* - Evangeline & Mary/Matthew's latest drawing
67 - *Sassafras* - Hiking photos (download)
70 - *Sugarsugar* - DD & Serena

RECIPES
74 - *Sam* - Gluten free desserts (link)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
*1, 6, 17, 25, 51 and 53 *

CRAFTS
6 - *Sam* - Child's quilt/Crochet hats
34 - *Sam* - Baby booties (links)
37 - *Sam* - Ear flap hats (link)
64 - *Sam* - Wood bowl to plant shelf (link)

OTHERS
17 - *Sam* - Mod Podge / Skydiver (links)
35 - *Pacer* - 'Give Kids the World' video (link)
36 - *Darowil* - 100 year old skydiver (link)
54 - *Sam* - Cats (links)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot- so the emails will keep coming- going back to read


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking my spot as well--love asparagus!

Healing and comforting thoughts for Alan and Donna.

Back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - sorry i was late - i know it is about your bedtime. i was getting gary's birthday card ready and just lost track of time. i'll try not to do it again. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam another super fast week . I cant believe we are in August already , can't complain about the summer weather this year as I've lived in shorts and t/shirts this summer . Last winter was one of the wettest on record for this area and I'm sure this summer will be one of the driest , we have had the odd showers mainly at night but not many . Although I did think I was going to get a soaking when out with mishka . This followed me all the way home but not one drop of rain came from it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - sorry i was late - i know it is about your bedtime. i was getting gary's birthday card ready and just lost track of time. i'll try not to do it again. --- sam


Not a problem Sam!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting new week.
Kate and Margaret, thank you for summary.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another week and I need to catch up on this past week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My uncle has been playing games on Facebook so I am thinking he has survived the accident. DH and I went to the funeral today. DH took the death pretty hard. We decided to not stay for the luncheon since the food being served was food that has been going through him. We met up with our boys and did lunch with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely area you live in Sonja.

Thank you for a great start Sam and to the Summary Ladies for their record keeping and postings.



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam another super fast week . I cant believe we are in August already , can't complain about the summer weather this year as I've lived in shorts and t/shirts this summer . Last winter was one of the wettest on record for this area and I'm sure this summer will be one of the driest , we have had the odd showers mainly at night but not many . Although I did think I was going to get a soaking when out with mishka . This followed me all the way home but not one drop of rain came from it


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

That asparagus recipe sounds mouth-watering. I tried a new one this week with asparagus and salmon cooked in one pan together. The seasonings were delicious. There's nothing quite like fresh asparagus and thank you for the recipe as well as some others I will try. We are still having 102 degrees IN THE SHADE so all errands are done in the morning and staying inside with the ac running full blast. Just opening the inside door, not the storm door, feels as if one has opened an oven. I appreciate all the time involved that you take, Sam, to give us so many recipes and for the kind ladies who do the summaries. Thank you. Wishing everyone a pleasant weekend.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
Talked to DIL this morning, GS still had a fever overnight & was laying around today.
DIL is on all this weekend so DS is bringing the box of peaches he bought out for me to can, he thought they would keep for a week but they are getting ripe, I needed a make work projectÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ

DH went to bale so will show up for supper whenever the spirit moves him

I'm going to add some more photos of my yard.
The lilies are amazing this year

The 2nd one is a Brugmansia, the blooms are about 8" long & smell so good

3rd one is nicotiana, they are volunteers & very thick but I couldn't pull them out, they're so pretty & smell great


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And I fancy the chicken recipe. Went out to tea for a work dinner of David's the other night and had a very similar chicken which was delicious.

Got a message from Vicky last night to tell me that Elizabeth is definitely saying Mum. Daddy had her last night and one sweet little girl held out her arms to Mummy and said Mum. Vicky has said for a few days she thinks she was but is smart enough to know that there is a difference between sounds and words. So she is talking before crawling (better than talking before rolling like her Mum! In both cases early with talking and late [very in Vicky's case] with the other).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I fancy the chicken recipe. Went out to tea for a work dinner of David's the other night and had a very similar chicken which was delicious.
> 
> Got a message from Vicky last night to tell me that Elizabeth is definitely saying Mum. Daddy had her last night and one sweet little girl held out her arms to Mummy and said Mum. Vicky has said for a few days she thinks she was but is smart enough to know that there is a difference between sounds and words. So she is talking before crawling (better than talking before rolling like her Mum! In both cases early with talking and late [very in Vicky's case] with the other).


Wow! She seems so young to be talking & standing

I've added 2 more phos, the flowers around my garden, sunflowers & pink lavatera


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, beautiful garden. I'm wondering if brugmansia is related to Angel Trumpets? Flowers look alike and they are one of the sweetest smelling flowers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. 
I tried tatting with a shuttle many times and got nowhere, but someone showed me Needle Tatting and I got on ok with that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie... Your flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful place and flowers, Sonja and Bonnie. 

DD and I went to the grocery, as she has a recipe she wants to make (this one I won't eat, as it's made with blueberries, but with another fruit I'm sure I'd love it). I started feeling anxious for no reason I could discern... That hasn't happened for a long time, so not sure what that was about. I felt better after I got home and ate something...I was very hungry. A good sleep tonight should help. 

We had a good rain last night. Monsoon is great! I'm hoping for more tonight. We'll see.

I'm still working on the prototype for a new pattern. Working out increases can be tricky, so I am taking my time.

Oh, it just started to rain! Yay!

Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, beautiful garden. I'm wondering if brugmansia is related to Angel Trumpets? Flowers look alike and they are one of the sweetest smelling flowers.


Yes, same family but angel trumpet flowers face up & these down, also Brugmansia are much larger, can get up to 15 ft tall. I might try to dig it up & bring it in for the winter.
I have angel trumpets around the yard too, love the smell. I save seeds & start my own each spring as the greenhouses charge $8/plant


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam another super fast week . I cant believe we are in August already , can't complain about the summer weather this year as I've lived in shorts and t/shirts this summer . Last winter was one of the wettest on record for this area and I'm sure this summer will be one of the driest , we have had the odd showers mainly at night but not many . Although I did think I was going to get a soaking when out with mishka . This followed me all the way home but not one drop of rain came from it


Pretty. Is the wind turbine close to your house? Do you find it noisy? Some of my relatives in Ontario complain about the noise & I didn't think they really make much.

Sorleena, sorry you aren't feeling great, hope you're back to normal after a good rest. Great that you are getting some rain


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and off to bed.

Has been a sickeningly hot day so only out long enough to get a bag of milk and then back home.

The pattern I started last night was frogged and I have started another one today. It is Jack and Jill baby cardigan jackets. It is turning out so nice. Choosing to do long sleeves instead of short ones. Also going to make hat to match. Marianna Mel pattern again and for the little girl due soon

See you tomorrow everyone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those clouds were pretty dark. we have had dark clouds like those also and then haven't given us any rain also. who does the windmill belong to? i assume it is generating electricity. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam another super fast week . I cant believe we are in August already , can't complain about the summer weather this year as I've lived in shorts and t/shirts this summer . Last winter was one of the wettest on record for this area and I'm sure this summer will be one of the driest , we have had the odd showers mainly at night but not many . Although I did think I was going to get a soaking when out with mishka . This followed me all the way home but not one drop of rain came from it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey 81brighteyes - sounds a little warm there. what have you been knitting? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> That asparagus recipe sounds mouth-watering. I tried a new one this week with asparagus and salmon cooked in one pan together. The seasonings were delicious. There's nothing quite like fresh asparagus and thank you for the recipe as well as some others I will try. We are still having 102 degrees IN THE SHADE so all errands are done in the morning and staying inside with the ac running full blast. Just opening the inside door, not the storm door, feels as if one has opened an oven. I appreciate all the time involved that you take, Sam, to give us so many recipes and for the kind ladies who do the summaries. Thank you. Wishing everyone a pleasant weekend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely flowers bonnie - i wonder if your thumb is so green that it glows at night. you sure do have a way getting things to grow. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, holy cow I was caught up all last week, may miracles never cease, that and I needed you all to keep me sane and centered. lol
Carly goes home on Wed Aug 10, she's ready, he stepdad will be home for good tomorrow, he has a walker and wheel chair, but they don't need the hospital bed thankfully, no room. They will have home health coming in, and they have to go meet with Social Security for his disability, so fingers crossed that that goes well. 
The memorial will be tomorrow afternoon at the Moose Lodge (https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi1-Lfr5avOAhXL1CYKHbD0BmgQFgg9MAM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mooseintl.org%2Fpublic%2FArea%2FHistory.asp&usg=AFQjCNFSDLx9RKK_k9IqJ2NcpbJPGGZVzg&sig2=I0xhtybLeNWbDr670i8AGQ)
for my Aunt, she was a member of the womens auxillary for I don't know how many years, but a lot, my whole family almost has been Moose members since as long as I can remember, my Grandfather was a grand poopah in Alaska of some sort at one time. I'm obviously not a member, was going to but... and David isn't a joiner. lol
Okay, off to get dinner, David grilled the porkchops. 
See you all later, 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam another super fast week . I cant believe we are in August already , can't complain about the summer weather this year as I've lived in shorts and t/shirts this summer . Last winter was one of the wettest on record for this area and I'm sure this summer will be one of the driest , we have had the odd showers mainly at night but not many . Although I did think I was going to get a soaking when out with mishka . This followed me all the way home but not one drop of rain came from it


We've had several of those type of days too, great clouds but no rain. Gorgeous area though, clouds or no.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


Very pretty flowers. 
I hope that you DGS is feeling better soon. 
Happy canning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I fancy the chicken recipe. Went out to tea for a work dinner of David's the other night and had a very similar chicken which was delicious.
> 
> Got a message from Vicky last night to tell me that Elizabeth is definitely saying Mum. Daddy had her last night and one sweet little girl held out her arms to Mummy and said Mum. Vicky has said for a few days she thinks she was but is smart enough to know that there is a difference between sounds and words. So she is talking before crawling (better than talking before rolling like her Mum! In both cases early with talking and late [very in Vicky's case] with the other).


Oh she's growing up way tooo fast, already talking, goodness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sorlenna to wrap you up in warm healing energy and a visit from the sandman should give you a good night's sleep. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful place and flowers, Sonja and Bonnie.
> 
> DD and I went to the grocery, as she has a recipe she wants to make (this one I won't eat, as it's made with blueberries, but with another fruit I'm sure I'd love it). I started feeling anxious for no reason I could discern... That hasn't happened for a long time, so not sure what that was about. I felt better after I got home and ate something...I was very hungry. A good sleep tonight should help.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely melody - great color. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and off to bed.
> 
> Has been a sickeningly hot day so only out long enough to get a bag of milk and then back home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right...the flowers are gorgeous. Wish I had smell-o-vision too....LOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Headed to bed. Sending hugs to all along with prayers for those in need. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all on a very cool wet Auckland Saturday afternoon. Love the pretty flowers Bonnie, our garden is very confused, I cut the roses back beginning of July and two have sprung into bloom again, at least 3 months too early. 
I'm busy this afternoon putting finishing touches to poncho and sure need it with this chill going on. It's been very mild until now but at last snow is falling further south for the skiing fraternity to enjoy. 
Will post a photo when poncho is finished.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - and a great color. i like the asymmetrical shape. --- sam



Fan said:


> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for all your garden photos, Bonnie - looks so bountiful, but your season is shorter than ours so you get all your blooms concentrated in a few months don't you? It's wonderful to read of all your crop gathering and preservation. You must be so busy but how good to have lots of homegrown fruit and veg. for future use. I remember when my mum and aunties would make lots of jam and bottle various fruits for the winter, but today very few people do this, just go to the shops for everything.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, it needs a light iron to even up the shape a bit, but it's nice and warm to slip on over regular clothing. 
I'm really feeling the chill in these aging bones at 5.45pm Saturday evening. We have good insulation and don't use any heaters, so layering up is the way to go tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely area you live in Sonja.
> 
> Thank you for a great start Sam and to the Summary Ladies for their record keeping and postings.


Thank you Gwen 
How is little Alice getting on with Hannah ?Im thinking they are Already best of friends ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


Beautiful flowers Bonnie especially the tiger lilies mine have flowered and gone but I have a beautiful red and yellow one ( that I can't remember the name of ) flowering just now I wil take a picture and post it later 
Sorry to hear your grandson is still not feeling well hope he's better soon and no one else gets it 
How is your husband now with his stomach problems?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful place and flowers, Sonja and Bonnie.
> 
> DD and I went to the grocery, as she has a recipe she wants to make (this one I won't eat, as it's made with blueberries, but with another fruit I'm sure I'd love it). I started feeling anxious for no reason I could discern... That hasn't happened for a long time, so not sure what that was about. I felt better after I got home and ate something...I was very hungry. A good sleep tonight should help.
> 
> ...


Hope you are having a really good nights sleep and wake feeling a 100% better . I hate that feeling especially when it just comes from no where 
Glad you are getting some rain hope it was a good downpour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty. Is the wind turbine close to your house? Do you find it noisy? Some of my relatives in Ontario complain about the noise & I didn't think they really make much.
> 
> Sorleena, sorry you aren't feeling great, hope you're back to normal after a good rest. Great that you are getting some rain


It's about 5 minutes away but cannot hear it at all , only hear it when we are right there next to it and it's very windy 
I quite like them , there are lots of them dotted round the countryside near me and the nearest coastline has a whole bunch of them out to sea


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those clouds were pretty dark. we have had dark clouds like those also and then haven't given us any rain also. who does the windmill belong to? i assume it is generating electricity. --- sam


It belongs to the farm Sam and yes generating electricity , definitly no rain here beautiful clear blue skies again this morning , going to be another warm day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


Beautiful Fan and a gorgeous colour . I even understand what you mean when you say half trebles ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love seeing the areas where you all live because it makes it possible to envision sitting around visiting in person. 

Sorlenna, hope you're feeling better.

Bonnie, sounds like you're getting bombarded by both vegetables and fruit, but harvest time is still my favorite even with all the hard work.

Mel, lovely start to a cute new set.

Happy Birthday, Gary.

We had a nice dinner together with DD who stopped back here before heading home after the two week Bell camp at the Chicago Lighthouse for the the blind; another good year of camp for the visually impaired. DH made grilled salmon and I put fresh red potatoes in the crock pot with green beans and onion and let it cook for 3 hours with some bacon and seasonings. Turned out really good, but I think I'll use ham the next time. So DD ate and waited until traffic cleared up a bit before the 4 hour drive home. She only has a little over a week to get ready for back to school. She's had a very busy summer.

Prayers please for Dawn's Mom who is in the hospital again due to her heart issues. I should know more tomorrow as to how she's doing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful Fan and a gorgeous colour . I even understand what you mean when you say half trebles ????


Thankyou Sonja. It was easy to do, glad you know the stitch too. I whipped this up in quick time as wanted something extra to keep cozy on these chilly nights.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! She seems so young to be talking & standing
> 
> I've added 2 more phos, the flowers around my garden, sunflowers & pink lavatera


Lovely flowers Bonnie and lovely sunshine too. You're lucky to have so much space for sunflowers and larger flowers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to dawn's mom - to wrap her up in healing goodness. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing the areas where you all live because it makes it possible to envision sitting around visiting in person.
> 
> Sorlenna, hope you're feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


Beautiful colour Fan and an unusual shape. Should look good on - do we get a picture of you modelling it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Bonnie especially the tiger lilies mine have flowered and gone but I have a beautiful red and yellow one ( that I can't remember the name of ) flowering just now I wil take a picture and post it later
> Sorry to hear your grandson is still not feeling well hope he's better soon and no one else gets it
> How is your husband now with his stomach problems?


Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning! Great recipes as usual *Sam* - really like the sound of the asparagus one. I love the colour of that poncho *Fan*. Really beautiful photos *Sonja & Bonnie* and you are definitely our knitting ninja *Mel*! I've got a busy week this week - off to the spa again for 2 nights for my friend's retiral party (Mon - Wed), then keeping Luke overnight on Thursday, then my BIL & SIL's postponed Ruby Wedding meal on the Saturday....phew! Hope everyone has a good week too. {{{group hug}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, holy cow I was caught up all last week, may miracles never cease, that and I needed you all to keep me sane and centered. lol
> Carly goes home on Wed Aug 10, she's ready, he stepdad will be home for good tomorrow, he has a walker and wheel chair, but they don't need the hospital bed thankfully, no room. They will have home health coming in, and they have to go meet with Social Security for his disability, so fingers crossed that that goes well.
> The memorial will be tomorrow afternoon at the Moose Lodge (https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi1-Lfr5avOAhXL1CYKHbD0BmgQFgg9MAM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mooseintl.org%2Fpublic%2FArea%2FHistory.asp&usg=AFQjCNFSDLx9RKK_k9IqJ2NcpbJPGGZVzg&sig2=I0xhtybLeNWbDr670i8AGQ)
> for my Aunt, she was a member of the womens auxillary for I don't know how many years, but a lot, my whole family almost has been Moose members since as long as I can remember, my Grandfather was a grand poopah in Alaska of some sort at one time. I'm obviously not a member, was going to but... and David isn't a joiner. lol
> ...


Sorry Kaye, those won't open for me. Did anyone else get them to work?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a lovely area you live in Sonja.
> 
> Thank you for a great start Sam and to the Summary Ladies for their record keeping and postings.


Ditto to all the above........

:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


Gorgeous flowers Bonnie! Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I fancy the chicken recipe. Went out to tea for a work dinner of David's the other night and had a very similar chicken which was delicious.
> 
> Got a message from Vicky last night to tell me that Elizabeth is definitely saying Mum. Daddy had her last night and one sweet little girl held out her arms to Mummy and said Mum. Vicky has said for a few days she thinks she was but is smart enough to know that there is a difference between sounds and words. So she is talking before crawling (better than talking before rolling like her Mum! In both cases early with talking and late [very in Vicky's case] with the other).


Aaaww she will be chattering before you know it. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry Kaye, those won't open for me. Did anyone else get them to work?


No, not for me either.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I shouldn't read this at night. Now I'm starving. Karena


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> My uncle has been playing games on Facebook so I am thinking he has survived the accident. DH and I went to the funeral today. DH took the death pretty hard. We decided to not stay for the luncheon since the food being served was food that has been going through him. We met up with our boys and did lunch with them.


It seems a bit odd that there has not been direct contact, Mary- I do hope your assumption is right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


Are the nicotiana the ones that smell better (more strongly) at night? I vaguely seem to remember growing them in Christchurch- so that would be well over 25 years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! She seems so young to be talking & standing
> 
> I've added 2 more phos, the flowers around my garden, sunflowers & pink lavatera


I never had any good fortune with Lavatera, although I loved the photo on the plant packet- you are such a good gardener, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, holy cow I was caught up all last week, may miracles never cease, that and I needed you all to keep me sane and centered. lol
> Carly goes home on Wed Aug 10, she's ready, he stepdad will be home for good tomorrow, he has a walker and wheel chair, but they don't need the hospital bed thankfully, no room. They will have home health coming in, and they have to go meet with Social Security for his disability, so fingers crossed that that goes well.
> The memorial will be tomorrow afternoon at the Moose Lodge (https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi1-Lfr5avOAhXL1CYKHbD0BmgQFgg9MAM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mooseintl.org%2Fpublic%2FArea%2FHistory.asp&usg=AFQjCNFSDLx9RKK_k9IqJ2NcpbJPGGZVzg&sig2=I0xhtybLeNWbDr670i8AGQ)
> for my Aunt, she was a member of the womens auxillary for I don't know how many years, but a lot, my whole family almost has been Moose members since as long as I can remember, my Grandfather was a grand poopah in Alaska of some sort at one time. I'm obviously not a member, was going to but... and David isn't a joiner. lol
> ...


My computer didn't like that link, Kaye Jo! Sorry I've not been able to see it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


Nice bright colour for the miserable weather!- it sure is cold, (for us) the maximum was supposed to be 12*C, but there was a bitter wind all day, and many in the Hawkes Bay, Gisborne region on the east coast have no power because the weight of the snow has broken the transmission lines.

I am sure it looks great on you, Fan!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


What lovely bright flowers Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Kaye, those won't open for me. Did anyone else get them to work?


Not me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


that's beautiful; I don't think I've ever seen one like it. I have some tiger lilies in the back yard, but that's about it. May get some to fill in some bare spots for next year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


Sounds like a fantastic outing in NYC.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the opening and the summary - both appreciated!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo, Sonja. It looks to be a very pretty area where you live. How are things with you and yours? Prayers continue and CYH to you, too, friend!


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam another super fast week . I cant believe we are in August already , can't complain about the summer weather this year as I've lived in shorts and t/shirts this summer . Last winter was one of the wettest on record for this area and I'm sure this summer will be one of the driest , we have had the odd showers mainly at night but not many . Although I did think I was going to get a soaking when out with mishka . This followed me all the way home but not one drop of rain came from it


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful garden, Bonnie! Thank you for the pictures!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty, Mel. I hope you get a break from the heat, soon. Good time to sit in the library or walk a mall if you have one.


gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and off to bed.
> 
> Has been a sickeningly hot day so only out long enough to get a bag of milk and then back home.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty!


Fan said:


> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful!!


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like you are having a terrific time! And pretty good weather to be in NYC, right? Enjoy!


machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right! Hannah and Alice bonded instantly! Hannah took Alice out yesterday when she went to meet a friend for coffee so that Alice could get some socialization. Alice has begun sleeping in Hannah's room along with Sydney too. Can't say I miss having her in my bed as it was getting a bit crowded! LOL


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen
> How is little Alice getting on with Hannah ?Im thinking they are Already best of friends ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And I fancy the chicken recipe. Went out to tea for a work dinner of David's the other night and had a very similar chicken which was delicious.
> 
> Got a message from Vicky last night to tell me that Elizabeth is definitely saying Mum. Daddy had her last night and one sweet little girl held out her arms to Mummy and said Mum. Vicky has said for a few days she thinks she was but is smart enough to know that there is a difference between sounds and words. So she is talking before crawling (better than talking before rolling like her Mum! In both cases early with talking and late [very in Vicky's case] with the other).


It really pulls at the heartstrings when they start saying mum . My oldest was an early talker and walker . Could say sentences at 1 and was always talking and laughing with someone I couldn't see , which really unsettled me at the time 
Middle son was the opposite the health visitor used to say he couldn't talk because oldest did all the talking for him 
:sm02: 
I think you will need a tissue when Elizabeth first says grandma


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, if you want another way to use zucchini and tomatoes. ..slice both (however many of each you want or will fill your dish), and dice an onion. In a large casserole dish, layer zucchini, tomatoes, onions, sprinkle each layer with parmesan cheese and any other shredded cheese you like, and repeat the layers until the dish is full. Top last layer with more cheese. You can add seasonings you like to each layer...I use Cajun seasoning and basil. Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes at 350°
It is very simple, but the combination is so delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending up the prayers for Dawn's mom; thanks for letting us know Rookie. You fixed the green beans my favorite way to do it.

Lovely poncho Fan; like the color!


RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing the areas where you all live because it makes it possible to envision sitting around visiting in person.
> 
> Sorlenna, hope you're feeling better.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Is your cookout today, Gwen? You will have a great time.


Gweniepooh said:


> Sending up the prayers for your MIL Rookie. You fixed the green beans my favorite way to do it.
> 
> Lovely poncho Fan; like the color!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The lily is gorgeous Sonja. We have daylilies in different beds around our property but they have long since bloomed for this year.


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


Sounds wonderful! I'm going to be there at the beginning of September. Walked the High Line when we were there last year, also went to Chelsea Market and loved it! May have to go back and do it again this time, though I do want to spend some of my time down around the new WTC area. So much to see, so little time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa! Didn't remember you had a trip coming up and it sure sounds like you are having a wonderful time! Enjoy yourself to the upmost!


machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> that's beautiful; I don't think I've ever seen one like it. I have some tiger lilies in the back yard, but that's about it. May get some to fill in some bare spots for next year.


I got a surprise when it opened as I got it from the bargain shelf at the supermarket and thought it was just red to replace the red ones that did not come back . I have 4 colours now orange , yellow , dusky pink and this one 
How has your front garden been where you put the planters in ?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound delicious April. I'll have to try this. Love all the ingredients and love super easy!


oneapril said:


> Sam, if you want another way to use zucchini and tomatoes. ..slice both (however many of each you want or will fill your dish), and dice an onion. In a large casserole dish, layer zucchini, tomatoes, onions, sprinkle each layer with parmesan cheese and any other shredded cheese you like, and repeat the layers until the dish is full. Top last layer with more cheese. You can add seasonings you like to each layer...I use Cajun seasoning and basil. Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes at 350°
> It is very simple, but the combination is so delicious.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son was the opposite the health visitor used to say he couldn't talk because oldest did all the talking for him
> 
> Mine too. In fact I really began to think he might have hearing difficulties, but was told why should he talk when he has an older sister to do it for him. She still does and he's still lazy!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My second took longer to talk, too, but when she did it was whole sentences. Skipped right by baby talk. I think, too, she didn't need to as her big sister talked for her!


Swedenme said:


> It really pulls at the heartstrings when they start saying mum . My oldest was an early talker and walker . Could say sentences at 1 and was always talking and laughing with someone I couldn't see , which really unsettled me at the time
> Middle son was the opposite the health visitor used to say he couldn't talk because oldest did all the talking for him
> :sm02:
> I think you will need a tissue when Elizabeth first says grandma


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That made me chuckle, Angelam!


angelam said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Middle son was the opposite the health visitor used to say he couldn't talk because oldest did all the talking for him
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Lovely photo, Sonja. It looks to be a very pretty area where you live. How are things with you and yours? Prayers continue and CYH to you, too, friend!


Thank you April . We are doing ok . Son has to use a wheelchair now if he goes out but we manage to go for a coffee and cake . It gets him out the house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right! Hannah and Alice bonded instantly! Hannah took Alice out yesterday when she went to meet a friend for coffee so that Alice could get some socialization. Alice has begun sleeping in Hannah's room along with Sydney too. Can't say I miss having her in my bed as it was getting a bit crowded! LOL


There is a nursery rhyme about 5 in the bed and the little one said roll over or in your case Sydney said :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely poncho, Fan, and my favorite crochet stitch!

And beautiful lilies, Sonja. We used to have a whole hillside of tiger lilies when I was a kid. I think they're wonderful.

I've fed the cats and am having a cuppa...he wants to ride out to breakfast this morning, so am hoping to get back to the quilt after that. I've thought about trying to quilt it block by block on the machine but need to practice first, as I've only done small things and those were on the old machine (autocorrect wanted to make that Maxine! She might not appreciate being called old, LOL!). 

I feel okay this morning as far as I can tell, so perhaps it was a passing thing. At least I knew it was an anxiety issue (having experienced it before). Maybe I should take up yoga or tai chi. ????

Hope all have a good day/night. Hugs and blessings!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Middle son was the opposite the health visitor used to say he couldn't talk because oldest did all the talking for him
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Coffee and cake has to be good for anyone, Sonja! Blessings and hugs!!!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you April . We are doing ok . Son has to use a wheelchair now if he goes out but we manage to go for a coffee and cake . It gets him out the house


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is tomorrow April (Sunday the 7th). DH has just now left to go to the grocery store to pick up some things needed.It will be very simple fare; hamburgers with various common toppings to choose from, baked beans, chips, potatoe salad. Will be making some hand-help pies using canned filling and a pound cake. There will be 13-14 of us; DH's cousin and her husband are coming down from North Carolina and spending the night.

I've started getting my beef from a local guy that raises the cattle and they are chemical free. OMG is there such a difference in the taste of the meat. Really good and the price is very competitive with what you would pay in the grocery store. If you buy boxes of cuts you also get a slight discount. So far I've purchased ground beef (minced), sirloin steak, cubed steak, and a DH got a roast. Haven't been disappointed at all. Best believe it has been the best beef I've ever had.

All I have to do today is vacuum & mop (could do it daily with our dog crew) and put away some of my craft stuff I left out on the deck area; not much really. Will probably make the pound cake and hand-held pies today too. I've been doing a little bit all week long.


oneapril said:


> Is your cookout today, Gwen? You will have a great time.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> There is a nursery rhyme about 5 in the bed and the little one said roll over or in your case Sydney said :sm04:


Perfect song for Gwen and her puppy crew!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is the "WTC area"? I'm not familiar with NYC.


angelam said:


> Sounds wonderful! I'm going to be there at the beginning of September. Walked the High Line when we were there last year, also went to Chelsea Market and loved it! May have to go back and do it again this time, though I do want to spend some of my time down around the new WTC area. So much to see, so little time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, if you want another way to use zucchini and tomatoes. ..slice both (however many of each you want or will fill your dish), and dice an onion. In a large casserole dish, layer zucchini, tomatoes, onions, sprinkle each layer with parmesan cheese and any other shredded cheese you like, and repeat the layers until the dish is full. Top last layer with more cheese. You can add seasonings you like to each layer...I use Cajun seasoning and basil. Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes at 350°
> It is very simple, but the combination is so delicious.


Sounds absolutely scrumptious! Must remember this for next summer!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for Dawn & her mom.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

World Trade Center. There is an awesome museum and the memorial. But it is very emotional to view.


Gweniepooh said:


> What is the "WTC area"? I'm not familiar with NYC.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely poncho, Fan, and my favorite crochet stitch!
> 
> And beautiful lilies, Sonja. We used to have a whole hillside of tiger lilies when I was a kid. I think they're wonderful.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...I know that rhyme and yep there were way too many in our bed lately! Sydney actually would usually stay on the floor but still between Mario the Chihuahua/jack russell and Alice who is getting so big and occasionally Molly (beagle/lab) it was way too crowded!



Swedenme said:


> There is a nursery rhyme about 5 in the bed and the little one said roll over or in your case Sydney said :sm04:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello, Miss Julie. How are you feeling today or tonight, for you?


Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds absolutely scrumptious! Must remember this for next summer!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Duh! Should have realized that!


oneapril said:


> World Trade Center. There is an awesome museum and the memorial. But it is very emotional to view.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hello, Miss Julie. How are you feeling today or tonight, for you?


Slept well, for nearly 4 hours- just waiting for my bed to warm up- because I got cold at the extremities (toes) and could not settle. Still very achey though. the cold weather doesn't help that! Thanks for asking!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie....finished my coffee so I'm going to check the digest & email then get busy while it is cooler....not cool mind you but cooler...LOL. It is already 80 F at 9:25 and suppose to get to 95 F today. TTYL!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So great that you found a local source for beef. Our area has a very old farmers market with several local butchers. You really can tell a taste difference in the meat plus, you know better, what has gone into the food you are eating. Some days I think I should just use the leaf blower on my floors...pet hair abounds! (I love the Siffer!)


Gweniepooh said:


> It is tomorrow April (Sunday the 7th). DH has just now left to go to the grocery store to pick up some things needed.It will be very simple fare; hamburgers with various common toppings to choose from, baked beans, chips, potatoe salad. Will be making some hand-help pies using canned filling and a pound cake. There will be 13-14 of us; DH's cousin and her husband are coming down from North Carolina and spending the night.
> 
> I've started getting my beef from a local guy that raises the cattle and they are chemical free. OMG is there such a difference in the taste of the meat. Really good and the price is very competitive with what you would pay in the grocery store. If you buy boxes of cuts you also get a slight discount. So far I've purchased ground beef (minced), sirloin steak, cubed steak, and a DH got a roast. Haven't been disappointed at all. Best believe it has been the best beef I've ever had.
> 
> All I have to do today is vacuum & mop (could do it daily with our dog crew) and put away some of my craft stuff I left out on the deck area; not much really. Will probably make the pound cake and hand-held pies today too. I've been doing a little bit all week long.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You need Ringo to snuggle up at your feet!


Lurker 2 said:


> Slept well, for nearly 4 hours- just waiting for my bed to warm up- because I got cold at the extremities (toes) and could not settle. Still very achey though. the cold weather doesn't help that! Thanks for asking!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Poledra* Tell me more about the "Garmin fit thingy". What is it and where did you get it, etc.


Gwen, if you have an iPad I found a couple of sleep apps in there. Have no idea if these would work or not but may give them a try to see if they monitor ones sleep pattern.
Amazingly I had a great sleep last night, which is seldom. I'm positive as we age most of us complain that we don't get a good nights sleep.
:sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Slept well, for nearly 4 hours- just waiting for my bed to warm up- because I got cold at the extremities (toes) and could not settle. Still very achey though. the cold weather doesn't help that! Thanks for asking!


You need you knit some bed socks . One of the first things I knit was a pair of socks using dk yarn nice and warm and contrary to what some say lasted 2 years just got a hole in one now


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


Your flowers look stunning.... Oh I do miss not having a garden.

:sm13: :sm16:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the opening and recipes Sam. 
I have some asparagus so will try tonight, minus the Ham as don't have any in the fridge, may try Salmon instead. Thank you also ladies for the summaries. 
Have kept up with last weeks KTP and on page 1 of this weeks. Nearly 10am still haven't eaten Breakfast or taken my medications, will catch up later.
Oh, going to have a slice of "Ruldolfs" wholewheat rye bread with sliced Mortzarella cheese, mini tomatoes, (and fresh from my herb garden) Basil toasted/grilled open sandwich for breakfast. So off I go to enjoy my rather late breakfast. Enjoy your day/evening everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You need Ringo to snuggle up at your feet!


He prefers to be by my side- with his head resting on my tummy! Which I find very comforting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You need you knit some bed socks . One of the first things I knit was a pair of socks using dk yarn nice and warm and contrary to what some say lasted 2 years just got a hole in one now


I do have a pair started , in a blue Alpaca yarn, but they got in a bad fankle (tangle) during the move- and I've not yet sat down to see if I can extricate the various projects that are in that box! I am gradually getting properly sorted- the Missionary Sisters helped me get to the back of a kitchen cupboard yesterday, and I have found the whisk for the Kenwood at last- so may have a Pavlova in my future, at Christmas time! 
I have just been given a lovely Birthday present- a book about knitting socks with wool spun from Scottish sheep- so I really have no excuse for not doing socks, now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, hope you are feeling better today. Is your desert greening up with monsoon?
Bonnie, wow, I would love to have angel trumpets in my garden. 'Course they wouldn't do well in our hot, dry climate. Maybe I need a road trip to Cambria, CA, where I first saw them.
Feeling much better today. Yeah! May even water jog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely flowers bonnie - i wonder if your thumb is so green that it glows at night. you sure do have a way getting things to grow. --- sam


Yup!, no need for a night lght????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have a pair started , in a blue Alpaca yarn, but they got in a bad fankle (tangle) during the move- and I've not yet sat down to see if I can extricate the various projects that are in that box! I am gradually getting properly sorted- the Missionary Sisters helped me get to the back of a kitchen cupboard yesterday, and I have found the whisk for the Kenwood at last- so may have a Pavlova in my future, at Christmas time!
> I have just been given a lovely Birthday present- a book about knitting socks with wool spun from Scottish sheep- so I really have no excuse for not doing socks, now!


Is it the Footsteps of Sheep one? I got that for my birthday, though haven't gotten into it yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, holy cow I was caught up all last week, may miracles never cease, that and I needed you all to keep me sane and centered. lol
> Carly goes home on Wed Aug 10, she's ready, he stepdad will be home for good tomorrow, he has a walker and wheel chair, but they don't need the hospital bed thankfully, no room. They will have home health coming in, and they have to go meet with Social Security for his disability, so fingers crossed that that goes well.
> The memorial will be tomorrow afternoon at the Moose Lodge (https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi1-Lfr5avOAhXL1CYKHbD0BmgQFgg9MAM&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.mooseintl.org%2Fpublic%2FArea%2FHistory.asp&usg=AFQjCNFSDLx9RKK_k9IqJ2NcpbJPGGZVzg&sig2=I0xhtybLeNWbDr670i8AGQ)
> for my Aunt, she was a member of the womens auxillary for I don't know how many years, but a lot, my whole family almost has been Moose members since as long as I can remember, my Grandfather was a grand poopah in Alaska of some sort at one time. I'm obviously not a member, was going to but... and David isn't a joiner. lol
> ...


Grand poopah? I'm having visions of Fred Flintstone???? ( do those in other parts of the world know that cartoon? It's a classic here)
Hope the service goes well, the only nice thing about funerals is you get to see family you may not have seen for a while


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, lovely, especially like the color.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, hope you are feeling better today. Is your desert greening up with monsoon?
> Bonnie, wow, I would love to have angel trumpets in my garden. 'Course they wouldn't do well in our hot, dry climate. Maybe I need a road trip to Cambria, CA, where I first saw them.
> Feeling much better today. Yeah! May even water jog.


It's looking better out there. :sm01: I've seen angel trumpets here, though I'm sure they need tons of water. I've also been to Cambria (Bub used to live there). Lots of different vegetation from here, for sure.

Glad you are feeling better.

He's decided brunch now instead of breakfast...I'm getting hungry! It's cooler this morning--perhaps a hint of autumn (my favorite season--if we could skip straight to spring after that, it'd be ideal for me!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grand poopah? I'm having visions of Fred Flintstone???? ( do those in other parts of the world know that cartoon? It's a classic here)
> Hope the service goes well, the only nice thing about funerals is you get to see family you may not have seen for a while


I thought the same! :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


That's really unique, I like the way it lays and the color is really pretty too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for all your garden photos, Bonnie - looks so bountiful, but your season is shorter than ours so you get all your blooms concentrated in a few months don't you? It's wonderful to read of all your crop gathering and preservation. You must be so busy but how good to have lots of homegrown fruit and veg. for future use. I remember when my mum and aunties would make lots of jam and bottle various fruits for the winter, but today very few people do this, just go to the shops for everything.


It is becoming less common here too, my DIL makes jams & freezes some fruits & vegetables but not much canning, she normally does peaches but I guess I will be doing them as they are ready & she's working . Very few of her generation do any. When I was growing up everyone had a big garden & bought little. 
I used to buy my peaches canned - didn't save much to buy the peaches & sugar-but now the ones you see in the stores come from China or India & DH says he won't eat food from there. I think the home canned ones taste much better too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


Very pretty, great color


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It really pulls at the heartstrings when they start saying mum . My oldest was an early talker and walker . Could say sentences at 1 and was always talking and laughing with someone I couldn't see , which really unsettled me at the time
> Middle son was the opposite the health visitor used to say he couldn't talk because oldest did all the talking for him
> :sm02:
> I think you will need a tissue when Elizabeth first says grandma


I admit to sometimes not answering when Luke shouts, "Gran!" just so he'll say it again! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Bonnie especially the tiger lilies mine have flowered and gone but I have a beautiful red and yellow one ( that I can't remember the name of ) flowering just now I wil take a picture and post it later
> Sorry to hear your grandson is still not feeling well hope he's better soon and no one else gets it
> How is your husband now with his stomach problems?


DH is doing OK, he's being very careful about what he eats & the doctor doubled his dose of Nexium- a stomach acid inhibitor, he had been only taking 1/2 a tablet. He has an appointment wth s surgeon on Aug18, I suspect he will be having a gastroscopy.

I'll be looking forward to pictures of your flowers. I'm amazed how well the ones at DS place are doing, he never waters or weeds them but the hollyhocks & lilies are lovely. They must thrive on neglect


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds wonderful! I'm going to be there at the beginning of September. Walked the High Line when we were there last year, also went to Chelsea Market and loved it! May have to go back and do it again this time, though I do want to spend some of my time down around the new WTC area. So much to see, so little time!


I'll be looking for pointers on what to see too as we'll be in NYC in May next year. Unfortunately we're only there 2 days before we go on a cruise, but I hope to see a lot!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, sounds like a hectic, but fun week!
Machriste, enjoy NYC! Sounds like you are having a grand time.
Sonja, lovely flowers.
Mel, nice colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely flowers Bonnie and lovely sunshine too. You're lucky to have so much space for sunflowers and larger flowers.


I didn't plant the sunflowers, they just come up from previous years with the help of the birds. DH thinks I should chop them down but I let some grow, probably too many but they are so pretty. The lavatera are quite large but so showy & my mom used to grow them in a row along the yard so they remind me of her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for Dawn & her mom.


Me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


That's a really pretty one.

I'm glad I don't have so many slugs. I was swearing the other day as there were some in my cabbage. I've only had them for about 5 yrs, would sure love to get rid of the slimy little buggers but I suppose that's impossible


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing the areas where you all live because it makes it possible to envision sitting around visiting in person.
> 
> Sorlenna, hope you're feeling better.
> 
> ...


Prayers for sure, I hope that here is good news and she is doing better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are the nicotiana the ones that smell better (more strongly) at night? I vaguely seem to remember growing them in Christchurch- so that would be well over 25 years ago.


Yes, they smell wonderful. These seeded themselves so are very thick but I couldn't pull them out.

Kate, have a great week, you will be worn out when it's done.

I hope Dawns mom is better soon, she sure has lots of trouble.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Slept well, for nearly 4 hours- just waiting for my bed to warm up- because I got cold at the extremities (toes) and could not settle. Still very achey though. the cold weather doesn't help that! Thanks for asking!


My gran's mother died when she was just four so she was brought up by her father (who was around 70 then, but that's another story!) and had no real contact with any babies. When she had my aunt, she bought a book on Childcare which said to be sure to keep their extremities warm....she was in a panic because she had no idea where their extremities were!! :sm09: The dictionary came to her rescue!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


Sounds like you are having a great vacation, but you must sure be worn out at the end of the day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grand poopah? I'm having visions of Fred Flintstone???? ( do those in other parts of the world know that cartoon? It's a classic here)


Indeed we do and that was exactly what popped into my head too!!
:sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely poncho, Fan, and my favorite crochet stitch!
> 
> And beautiful lilies, Sonja. We used to have a whole hillside of tiger lilies when I was a kid. I think they're wonderful.
> 
> ...


A whole hillside of tiger lilies sounds amazing. Glad you're feeling better today. I think yoga or tai chi would help a lot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, would love to have local source for organic beef.
Julie, hope you can warm up. My circulation isn't the best and this week I had to wear socks to bed .....in summer in the desert!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


So pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry Kaye, those won't open for me. Did anyone else get them to work?


Hmm... Wouldn't open for me either. :sm12: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loyal_Order_of_Moose


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is the "WTC area"? I'm not familiar with NYC.


World Trade Centre.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hmm... Wouldn't open for me either. :sm12:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loyal_Order_of_Moose


This one works. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, imagine living in Cambria! A storybook New England village in coastal California! And they even have a knitting store! Didn't know angel trumpets could live in desert climate. May have to try growing them. Have also seen them in Santa Barbara. Good luck with your new pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, fun story about your grandmother.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'll be looking for pointers on what to see too as we'll be in NYC in May next year. Unfortunately we're only there 2 days before we go on a cruise, but I hope to see a lot!


If you're like me, 2 days is just enough time to get hooked so you'll have to go back again! Where are you cruising to? Caribbean??


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My computer didn't like that link, Kaye Jo! Sorry I've not been able to see it!


I added another link in another post this morning, but you'll see that before you see this. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice bright colour for the miserable weather!- it sure is cold, (for us) the maximum was supposed to be 12*C, but there was a bitter wind all day, and many in the Hawkes Bay, Gisborne region on the east coast have no power because the weight of the snow has broken the transmission lines.
> 
> I am sure it looks great on you, Fan!


That's a lot of heavy wet snow. I hope that they are able to get it fixed soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


Sounds like an absolutely lovely time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Is it the Footsteps of Sheep one? I got that for my birthday, though haven't gotten into it yet.


I had to go fetch it- could not remember if that was the Title, That is it! But I too, had not really got into it- but I have at last found my reading glasses- so that will make it easier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they smell wonderful. These seeded themselves so are very thick but I couldn't pull them out.
> 
> Kate, have a great week, you will be worn out when it's done.
> 
> I hope Dawns mom is better soon, she sure has lots of trouble.


 :sm24: 
and a ditto for Dawn's Mum!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My gran's mother died when she was just four so she was brought up by her father (who was around 70 then, but that's another story!) and had no real contact with any babies. When she had my aunt, she bought a book on Childcare which said to be sure to keep their extremities warm....she was in a panic because she had no idea where their extremities were!! :sm09: The dictionary came to her rescue!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: And of course with babies it is rather vital you don't over-do it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, would love to have local source for organic beef.
> Julie, hope you can warm up. My circulation isn't the best and this week I had to wear socks to bed .....in summer in the desert!


Thanks Joy! It is not helped by the fact that I am attempting to fast- not for long just the one day- but I notice my hands are really cold too. I normally wear my sheepskin slippers (genuine- from Goulburn, Australia) but with all the tidying up have lost track of several pairs of my short-fingered gloves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I added another link in another post this morning, but you'll see that before you see this. lol


 :sm24: i DID, AND i DID HAVE A LOOK (groan, I hate it when I accidentally hit caps look) I am not a touch typist so I am looking at my fingers not the monitor!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, if you want another way to use zucchini and tomatoes. ..slice both (however many of each you want or will fill your dish), and dice an onion. In a large casserole dish, layer zucchini, tomatoes, onions, sprinkle each layer with parmesan cheese and any other shredded cheese you like, and repeat the layers until the dish is full. Top last layer with more cheese. You can add seasonings you like to each layer...I use Cajun seasoning and basil. Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes at 350°
> It is very simple, but the combination is so delicious.


That sounds good, will be trying that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a lot of heavy wet snow. I hope that they are able to get it fixed soon.


I won't know until I hear the news in about two hours time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


LOLOL!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grand poopah? I'm having visions of Fred Flintstone???? ( do those in other parts of the world know that cartoon? It's a classic here)
> Hope the service goes well, the only nice thing about funerals is you get to see family you may not have seen for a while


LOL! That's where it comes from, love the Flintstones, and the Jetson's too. 
Thank you, yes, but also the family you'd rather not see sometimes. :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> If you're like me, 2 days is just enough time to get hooked so you'll have to go back again! Where are you cruising to? Caribbean??


Yes, Caribbean for 7 nights.....SKI-ING (Spending the Kids Inheritance!!!) DH has taken a mad turn (not been renown for splashing his money around up to now) and has suddenly decided that now that he's nearing 70 (69 next February) he's going to spend his money rather than saving it....suits me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how about this. --- sam

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/instagram-is-obsessed-with-this-photo-of-flowers?bftw&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BuzzFeed%2086&utm_content=BuzzFeed%2086+CID_0ef6afbca80aae0cbc8cc1bfa1800370&utm_source=BuzzFeed%20Newsletters&utm_term=.ipDMaAPmD5#.smkj5RoZaG


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful lily. you people with the green thumbs make me jealous. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ruby wedding meal? is this an anniversary meal - which one is ruby? --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning! Great recipes as usual *Sam* - really like the sound of the asparagus one. I love the colour of that poncho *Fan*. Really beautiful photos *Sonja & Bonnie* and you are definitely our knitting ninja *Mel*! I've got a busy week this week - off to the spa again for 2 nights for my friend's retiral party (Mon - Wed), then keeping Luke overnight on Thursday, then my BIL & SIL's postponed Ruby Wedding meal on the Saturday....phew! Hope everyone has a good week too. {{{group hug}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my go to for hunger late at night is a big bowl of cereal, lots of sugar and milk. --- sam



Karena said:


> I shouldn't read this at night. Now I'm starving. Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like you are having a fabulous time. enjoy to the fullest. --- sam



machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nor me. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Not me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good oneapril - thanks for sharing. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, if you want another way to use zucchini and tomatoes. ..slice both (however many of each you want or will fill your dish), and dice an onion. In a large casserole dish, layer zucchini, tomatoes, onions, sprinkle each layer with parmesan cheese and any other shredded cheese you like, and repeat the layers until the dish is full. Top last layer with more cheese. You can add seasonings you like to each layer...I use Cajun seasoning and basil. Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes at 350°
> It is very simple, but the combination is so delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH is doing OK, he's being very careful about what he eats & the doctor doubled his dose of Nexium- a stomach acid inhibitor, he had been only taking 1/2 a tablet. He has an appointment wth s surgeon on Aug18, I suspect he will be having a gastroscopy.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to pictures of your flowers. I'm amazed how well the ones at DS place are doing, he never waters or weeds them but the hollyhocks & lilies are lovely. They must thrive on neglect


Hollyhocks seem to thrive better the more you do nothing to them, they go wild here and so many people try to kill them with little luck. lol David loves them, even ordered seeds for black hollyhocks, then found out that there are 2 houses that have them, he was thinking he'd be a trailblazer with black ones. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wasn't it marlock marge that found taichi and found it beneficial? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Lovely poncho, Fan, and my favorite crochet stitch!
> 
> And beautiful lilies, Sonja. We used to have a whole hillside of tiger lilies when I was a kid. I think they're wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's a really pretty one.
> 
> I'm glad I don't have so many slugs. I was swearing the other day as there were some in my cabbage. I've only had them for about 5 yrs, would sure love to get rid of the slimy little buggers but I suppose that's impossible


We used to put out a little bowl of beer and that got rid of them, also table salt worked if I remember right, but I won't swear to it. Would diatamacious earth work?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so perfect julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to cruise where? --- sam



KateB said:


> I'll be looking for pointers on what to see too as we'll be in NYC in May next year. Unfortunately we're only there 2 days before we go on a cruise, but I hope to see a lot!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> This one works. :sm24:


Awesome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had to go fetch it- could not remember if that was the Title, That is it! But I too, had not really got into it- but I have at last found my reading glasses- so that will make it easier!


Reading glasses do help a bit. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - pour a little salt of them and they kind of dissolve into nothing. not sure how much salt you want in your garden soil though. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We used to put out a little bowl of beer and that got rid of them, also table salt worked if I remember right, but I won't swear to it. Would diatamacious earth work?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Coffee and cake has to be good for anyone, Sonja! Blessings and hugs!!!


Thank you April


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, Caribbean for 7 nights.....SKI-ING (Spending the Kids Inheritance!!!) DH has taken a mad turn (not been renown for splashing his money around up to now) and has suddenly decided that now that he's nearing 70 (69 next February) he's going to spend his money rather than saving it....suits me!


We have one of those ads too! Lucky you that he's on a roll!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is so perfect julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


It gave me a good giggle- if only, if only!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Reading glasses do help a bit. lol


They do indeed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


That's funny Julie .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: i DID, AND i DID HAVE A LOOK (groan, I hate it when I accidentally hit caps look) I am not a touch typist so I am looking at my fingers not the monitor!


LOL!! I thought you were just really excited. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny Julie .


I thought it a really good one- having, on Mwyffanwy's recommendation watched all three 'Back to the Future' movies on the big screen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I thought you were just really excited. :sm23:


I just can't always be bothered to go back and retype stuff! When I've got accidental over- emphasis!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'll be looking for pointers on what to see too as we'll be in NYC in May next year. Unfortunately we're only there 2 days before we go on a cruise, but I hope to see a lot!


I'm very jealous Kate . I've been wishing to go on a cruise for a while . Only I would like to go up to colder climes 
I quite fancy going round parts of Iceland


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just can't always be bothered to go back and retype stuff! When I've got accidental over- emphasis!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have the same issue sometimes, especially if I've already typed a 3 paragraph tale and find the error or whatever clear back in the first paragraph. lol Oh well, we embrace each others idosyncracies (sp). :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have the same issue sometimes, especially if I've already typed a 3 paragraph tale and find the error or whatever clear back in the first paragraph. lol Oh well, we embrace each others idosyncracies (sp). :sm24: :sm01:


 :sm24: What is even more annoying is when those three paragraphs disappear into the ether!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm almost done with David's sweater, just have to finish sewing on the left side of the collar, then weave in any ends that I haven't gotten to yet. I'm so excited to get it finished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: What is even more annoying is when those three paragraphs disappear into the ether!!!!!!!


Totally agree!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm almost done with David's sweater, just have to finish sewing on the left side of the collar, then weave in any ends that I haven't gotten to yet. I'm so excited to get it finished.


Don't forget we'd love to see it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Totally agree!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful lily. you people with the green thumbs make me jealous. --- sam


I found a climbing rose hid behind some over grown bushes and carefully dug it up 3 bare stalks . Replanted it in the back garden with strict instructions to mishka that she better leave it well alone . It now has lots of buds on it and 2 beautiful white roses


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found a climbing rose hid behind some over grown bushes and carefully dug it up 3 bare stalks . Replanted it in the back garden with strict instructions to mishka that she better leave it well alone . It now has lots of buds on it and 2 beautiful white roses


Have you a photo? Would love to see it- I am very fond of white roses- although I am also partial to the old fashioned heavily scented reds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget we'd love to see it!


 :sm24: As soon as I'm done stitching. It's a different way to do a shawl collar than I've ever done, but I think I like it once I got the hang of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found a climbing rose hid behind some over grown bushes and carefully dug it up 3 bare stalks . Replanted it in the back garden with strict instructions to mishka that she better leave it well alone . It now has lots of buds on it and 2 beautiful white roses


How cool, and very impressive that Mishka followed orders and left it alone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Laptop is in need of juice, so going to plug in and I'll be back later.
In the mean time, have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: As soon as I'm done stitching. It's a different way to do a shawl collar than I've ever done, but I think I like it once I got the hang of it.


It can be tricky getting the lie of a collar right !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Laptop is in need of juice, so going to plug in and I'll be back later.
> In the mean time, have a great day.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

[quote=Kate

Sounds like the sensible thing to do! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, imagine living in Cambria! A storybook New England village in coastal California! And they even have a knitting store! Didn't know angel trumpets could live in desert climate. May have to try growing them. Have also seen them in Santa Barbara. Good luck with your new pattern.


Both them & Brugmansia can be grown as house plants, the local greenhouse has a couple that are about 10ft tall in big pots, when I was there this spring the one had at least 50 blooms on it! That's what made me think to try to bring the Brugmansia in this fall. I paid $15 for the plant so would like to enjoy it a little longer

Joy, I keep angel trumpet seeds every year, if you want some I'll send them, just pm me


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> ruby wedding meal? is this an anniversary meal - which one is ruby? --- sam


Yes Sam it is an anniversary meal - 40 years wed. My SIL (not the one with the anniversary) had a meal for DH and I when it was our Ruby wedding 3 years ago, I returned the favour last year when it was her's, and this time she is providing the starter and dessert and I'm doing the main course. I think I'm doing salmon with a chilli sauce, and a chicken in a creamy tomato sauce. I made the chicken dish last time too and my BIL's patrner phoned me afterwards and asked for the recipe as her very picky partner had actually enjoyed it.....I had to confess that the sauce was straight out of a jar! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, Caribbean for 7 nights.....SKI-ING (Spending the Kids Inheritance!!!) DH has taken a mad turn (not been renown for splashing his money around up to now) and has suddenly decided that now that he's nearing 70 (69 next February) he's going to spend his money rather than saving it....suits me!


That's what DH says too, if we don't spend it the kids sure will but he's still looking at new trucks 18 months later, can't bring himself to part with that much, we have 2 trucks, 1998 - a 4 X 4 & 2002, both still run but aren't worth much to sell so he thinks he should just drive them til they die. With the oil downturn there are lots of new trucks still on the lots & about to celebrate their 2nd birthday so he can get a fairly good deal. We have been talking about going to the Yukon & NWT &Alaska so will need a new truck to head there

Sounds like you will have a nice trip, I will never get DH on a cruise ship


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how about this. --- sam
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mackenziekruvant/instagram-is-obsessed-with-this-photo-of-flowers?bftw&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BuzzFeed%2086&utm_content=BuzzFeed%2086+CID_0ef6afbca80aae0cbc8cc1bfa1800370&utm_source=BuzzFeed%20Newsletters&utm_term=.ipDMaAPmD5#.smkj5RoZaG


Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to put out a little bowl of beer and that got rid of them, also table salt worked if I remember right, but I won't swear to it. Would diatamacious earth work?


Yes, I put diatomaceous earth around the tomatoes but never thought about them in the cabbage, will have to get some more & pull up the tent & spread it around. Thus is a new problem for me, not sure where they came from suddenly but wish they'd stayed there????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh yes - pour a little salt of them and they kind of dissolve into nothing. not sure how much salt you want in your garden soil though. --- sam


& it's so satisfying to see them do that????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it Julie...posted it to my FB page. Loved those movies.



Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I found a climbing rose hid behind some over grown bushes and carefully dug it up 3 bare stalks . Replanted it in the back garden with strict instructions to mishka that she better leave it well alone . It now has lots of buds on it and 2 beautiful white roses


It's nice to see them do well when you've nurtured them. Photos please


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH came in at lunch time & said "where's my lunch, I can see you've done nothing all morning", what a smart a--!, this is what I spent the morning doing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick vent....went to put a load of towels in the wash and DH had a load of his stuff supposedly already to go into the dryer. They looked filthy still. I set it to wash them again and walked away. Went back in to switch later and the washer won't reset to start a new load; keeps going back to final spin cycle. Just what I need right now. I tried letting it go through the final spin cycle and when it stopped again I set it and pushed the start button...still jumps over to final spin. Did this twice, told DH and what does he do....exactly what I have already tried twice. What....do his fingers turn the knob better than I do???? Why do men feel like they have to repeat what you've already tried several times just so see if it works for them. Anyway....must get some laundry done as with company coming and I'm out of clean towels. Can I get anyone to help me load the stuff down the steps into my car? Of course not....DD left in a huff because I went into her room myself to get all the dirty towels I asked for yesterday and still hadn't gotten and DH has now taken off to DstepD's house to collect her mail for her (have been on trip and will be home late tonight). I must get some laundry done!!! 
And to top it off....

Discussed with DH that since all legal offices have said that there is no rush to get the property resurveyed since they go by the deed that we needed to wait before spending the $375 for the new survey. He agreed. Well guess who has scheduled for the survey to be done Monday morning at 8 a.m. I need to get washer repaired now or replaced not the survery. It (the survey) could wait a couple of weeks! I'm so irritated!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:

*Edit* Problem solved....see below...doing a happy dance!!! Shouldn't have vented so quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick vent....went to put a load of towels in the wash and DH had a load of his stuff supposedly already to go into the dryer. They looked filthy still. I set it to wash them again and walked away. Went back in to switch later and the washer won't reset to start a new load; keeps going back to final spin cycle. Just what I need right now. I tried letting it go through the final spin cycle and when it stopped again I set it and pushed the start button...still jumps over to final spin. Did this twice, told DH and what does he do....exactly what I have already tried twice. What....do his fingers turn the knob better than I do???? Why do men feel like they have to repeat what you've already tried several times just so see if it works for them. Anyway....must get some laundry done as with company coming and I'm out of clean towels. Can I get anyone to help me load the stuff down the steps into my car? Of course not....DD left in a huff because I went into her room myself to get all the dirty towels I asked for yesterday and still hadn't gotten and DH has now taken off to DstepD's house to collect her mail for her (have been on trip and will be home late tonight). I must get some laundry done!!!
> And to top it off....
> 
> Discussed with DH that since all legal offices have said that there is no rush to get the property resurveyed since they go by the deed that we needed to wait before spending the $375 for the new survey. He agreed. Well guess who has scheduled for the survey to be done Monday morning at 8 a.m. I need to get washer repaired now or replaced not the survery. It (the survey) could wait a couple of weeks! I'm so irritated!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Vent away, nothing so irritating as being unable to get the washing done, hope you can get it fixed. Could it just be an electronic glitch? Maybe try pulling the plug or flipping the breaker off?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My friend shared thus on FB, I thought I would share here, makes me wish I had an old junker for my yard


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Like that turnaround for you! What a wonderful trip you have planned.


KateB said:


> Yes, Caribbean for 7 nights.....SKI-ING (Spending the Kids Inheritance!!!) DH has taken a mad turn (not been renown for splashing his money around up to now) and has suddenly decided that now that he's nearing 70 (69 next February) he's going to spend his money rather than saving it....suits me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, my mom had a green thumb and so does my sister. I do okay but just physically can't do the garden anymore.


thewren said:


> that is a beautiful lily. you people with the green thumbs make me jealous. --- sam


 :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


Good news Gwen . Hope washer works well for years .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you a photo? Would love to see it- I am very fond of white roses- although I am also partial to the old fashioned heavily scented reds.


I will post one tomorrow Julie .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! That all looks so good.


Bonnie7591 said:


> DH came in at lunch time & said "where's my lunch, I can see you've done nothing all morning", what a smart a--!, this is what I spent the morning doing


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, thank you very much re the poncho. The pattern was so easy, and think you could knit it too.
Here's how it's done, you make a chain of 73 stitches, then do half trebles across row and repeat until it measures 50 inches long.
Fold in half then sew up one side 13 inches, then in the gap left you do 8 inches round and round, for the cowl.I added the picot border as an extra.
When you pull it round it creates the asymmetric shape. I'm thinking I might have a go at knitting one. Will try and cajole hubby into taking a photo of me in it.
I used Dk acrylic which was in my stash, it took around 400gms on 4.00 hook. 
I love lavender, blue, and magenta colours they're my favourites, and I know our Julie does too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was just about to post Bonnie. Just for the heck of it DH just went and took the motherboard out of the washer, turned it upside down then right side up and NOW the washer is working!!!! Still going to get the one from SIL since it is a larger capacity. The one we have is way to small but was given it by oldest DD after she and her brood of 5 lived here and wore out my other washer to the point of not being fix-able. She gave us her old washer which was small and we had bought her many years ago. Shouldn't be complaining since her old washer lasted between the two of us about 20 years.

Guess I'm just in a b****y mood. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Vent away, nothing so irritating as being unable to get the washing done, hope you can get it fixed. Could it just be an electronic glitch? Maybe try pulling the plug or flipping the breaker off?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you got problem fixed. My washer isn't spinning well and leaking. DH says"I know, I'll look at it". Right! I know I can dry clothes outside.....but, have to carry wet wash from garage thru hall, living room, kitchen, back porch to hang.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great poncho and model, Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan... You look lovely in your beautiful poncho. 

Gwen... I am glad you got your washing machine problem solved. 

I am being lazy today. Doing laundry, knitting and watching Olympics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

modeled. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Don't forget we'd love to see it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you get rubies for your anniversary? --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes Sam it is an anniversary meal - 40 years wed. My SIL (not the one with the anniversary) had a meal for DH and I when it was our Ruby wedding 3 years ago, I returned the favour last year when it was her's, and this time she is providing the starter and dessert and I'm doing the main course. I think I'm doing salmon with a chilli sauce, and a chicken in a creamy tomato sauce. I made the chicken dish last time too and my BIL's patrner phoned me afterwards and asked for the recipe as her very picky partner had actually enjoyed it.....I had to confess that the sauce was straight out of a jar! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that the truth. (pouring salt on slugs and watching them dissolve into nothing.) --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> & it's so satisfying to see them do that????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always good to vent gwen whether it is early or not - saves the blood pressure form going to high. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick vent....went to put a load of towels in the wash and DH had a load of his stuff supposedly already to go into the dryer. They looked filthy still. I set it to wash them again and walked away. Went back in to switch later and the washer won't reset to start a new load; keeps going back to final spin cycle. Just what I need right now. I tried letting it go through the final spin cycle and when it stopped again I set it and pushed the start button...still jumps over to final spin. Did this twice, told DH and what does he do....exactly what I have already tried twice. What....do his fingers turn the knob better than I do???? Why do men feel like they have to repeat what you've already tried several times just so see if it works for them. Anyway....must get some laundry done as with company coming and I'm out of clean towels. Can I get anyone to help me load the stuff down the steps into my car? Of course not....DD left in a huff because I went into her room myself to get all the dirty towels I asked for yesterday and still hadn't gotten and DH has now taken off to DstepD's house to collect her mail for her (have been on trip and will be home late tonight). I must get some laundry done!!!
> And to top it off....
> 
> Discussed with DH that since all legal offices have said that there is no rush to get the property resurveyed since they go by the deed that we needed to wait before spending the $375 for the new survey. He agreed. Well guess who has scheduled for the survey to be done Monday morning at 8 a.m. I need to get washer repaired now or replaced not the survery. It (the survey) could wait a couple of weeks! I'm so irritated!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


Poncho looks great on Fan . I don't like getting my picture taken either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Fan... You look lovely in your beautiful poncho.
> 
> Gwen... I am glad you got your washing machine problem solved.
> 
> I am being lazy today. Doing laundry, knitting and watching Olympics.


Olympics is on here to Mary , but I don't watch it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely bonnie - it would be great to have one in the front yard. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend shared thus on FB, I thought I would share here, makes me wish I had an old junker for my yard


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gwen - good things happen to good people. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you done anymore with your raised beds? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam, my mom had a green thumb and so does my sister. I do okay but just physically can't do the garden anymore.
> 
> :sm03:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely poncho on a lovely lady. --- sam



martina said:


> Great poncho and model, Fan


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely poncho on a lovely lady. --- sam


Thank you for your kindness, much appreciated, it's a very cold morning again so need to wrap up well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


Good news. My washer died last summer, when I asked service man what I should buy that would last, he suggested a wash board- real comedian!????Edit, glad you got it working.

I'm holding down the couch, waiting for my floors to dry, after canning it was so sticky. Got the house cleaned now. Just have to haul all the canned stuff to the cold room.
DH suggested at lunch we go out for supper???? I think I've done enough for the day.
The GKs come back tomorrow night until Wed so good I've got a few things done. Sure nit much knitting getting done lately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


Looks great & so do you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Olympics is on here to Mary , but I don't watch it


It is about the only time I really watch TV. I did make a cowl for Ohio Joy's gosling. It could have used a little more length but I wanted to follow the pattern for a first time make and then I like to do things differently afterwards if I wasn't satisfied. I am sure that the goslings will use it as is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news. My washer died last summer, when I asked service man what I should buy that would last, he suggested a wash board- real comedian!????Edit, glad you got it working.
> 
> I'm holding down the couch, waiting for my floors to dry, after canning it was so sticky. Got the house cleaned now. Just have to haul all the canned stuff to the cold room.
> DH suggested at lunch we go out for supper???? I think I've done enough for the day.
> The GKs come back tomorrow night until Wed so good I've got a few things done. Sure nit much knitting getting done lately.


I think you did quite well today. I am glad that your DH wants to give you a break for dinner tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH is doing OK, he's being very careful about what he eats & the doctor doubled his dose of Nexium- a stomach acid inhibitor, he had been only taking 1/2 a tablet. He has an appointment wth s surgeon on Aug18, I suspect he will be having a gastroscopy.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to pictures of your flowers. I'm amazed how well the ones at DS place are doing, he never waters or weeds them but the hollyhocks & lilies are lovely. They must thrive on neglect


When I was growing up, hollyhocks were weeds!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, imagine living in Cambria! A storybook New England village in coastal California! And they even have a knitting store! Didn't know angel trumpets could live in desert climate. May have to try growing them. Have also seen them in Santa Barbara. Good luck with your new pattern.


We didn't spend enough time there to find the yarn store... :sm13: Although it's beautiful, California isn't the place for me. I'll stick to visiting. I was surprised to see the angel trumpets here. I know my dad grew some one year in Kentucky, so they must be hardy.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your jars look beautiful, Bonnie! Funny DH!


Bonnie7591 said:


> DH came in at lunch time & said "where's my lunch, I can see you've done nothing all morning", what a smart a--!, this is what I spent the morning doing


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had to go fetch it- could not remember if that was the Title, That is it! But I too, had not really got into it- but I have at last found my reading glasses- so that will make it easier!


 :sm24: It should be a fun read, and maybe it will get me back to socks. :sm12: Yes, the last pairs are still not finished!

I have got the centers of the quilt blocks sewn, need to press them and add the next sections.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> wasn't it marlock marge that found taichi and found it beneficial? --- sam


Yes, I believe so. I can probably find some info online.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to put out a little bowl of beer and that got rid of them, also table salt worked if I remember right, but I won't swear to it. Would diatamacious earth work?


I always used beer when slugs were around, though the diatomacious earth is good for lots of things.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you are having all this agrevation, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick vent....went to put a load of towels in the wash and DH had a load of his stuff supposedly already to go into the dryer. They looked filthy still. I set it to wash them again and walked away. Went back in to switch later and the washer won't reset to start a new load; keeps going back to final spin cycle. Just what I need right now. I tried letting it go through the final spin cycle and when it stopped again I set it and pushed the start button...still jumps over to final spin. Did this twice, told DH and what does he do....exactly what I have already tried twice. What....do his fingers turn the knob better than I do???? Why do men feel like they have to repeat what you've already tried several times just so see if it works for them. Anyway....must get some laundry done as with company coming and I'm out of clean towels. Can I get anyone to help me load the stuff down the steps into my car? Of course not....DD left in a huff because I went into her room myself to get all the dirty towels I asked for yesterday and still hadn't gotten and DH has now taken off to DstepD's house to collect her mail for her (have been on trip and will be home late tonight). I must get some laundry done!!!
> And to top it off....
> 
> Discussed with DH that since all legal offices have said that there is no rush to get the property resurveyed since they go by the deed that we needed to wait before spending the $375 for the new survey. He agreed. Well guess who has scheduled for the survey to be done Monday morning at 8 a.m. I need to get washer repaired now or replaced not the survery. It (the survey) could wait a couple of weeks! I'm so irritated!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Good news Gwen . Hope washer works well for years .


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A lovely lady in a lovely poncho! It is always fun to see pictures! (Your front doors look very pretty, too!


Fan said:


> Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 6 August '16

Cooler weather today - just 80°. Very pleasant outdoors. To be this way tomorrow also. That is good - I am going to Napoleon tomorrow and check out Ron's remodel and then go out to dinner with me picking up the tab. It's been at least a month since I have seen the house. Am anxious to see what all he has done.

They must be in a cleaning frenzy next door. I looked out earlier and everything that was in the back room was sitting outside to make it easier to clean. Aver was just over for a popsicle - said he was taking a break from cleaning the bathroom. He has been on a bit of a tear these last couple of days - I'm glad he finally found something to expel some of that pent up emotion he has.

ITALIAN PEACH PANZANELLA BREAD

This Italian peach panzanella is a bread salad with peaches, tomatoes, red onions, basil, mint, burrata, and garlicky ciabatta for a quick summer salad.

Author: Susan Pridmore 
Recipe type: Salad
Total Time: 45 mins
Serves: Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

½ red onion, thinly sliced (about 1 cup)
½ cup white balsamic vinegar - I used one that's peach flavored
½ loaf of ciabatta bread, torn in 1½" cubes (about 6 cups)
½ cup extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 teaspoon crushed garlic
¼ teaspoon Kosher salt
4 ripe peaches, pitted, and sliced ½-inch thick (about 4 cups)
2 cups chopped fresh tomatoes
¼ cup torn basil leaves, plus more for serving
¼ cup torn mint leaves, plus more for serving
2 handfuls of arugula or your favorite lettuce (optional)
2 tablespoons sherry wine vinegar
1 8-ounce ball of burrata cheese

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place the red onion in a small bowl with the vinegar, and macerate for 30 minutes.

2. In a medium bowl, toss the bread pieces with ¼ cup olive oil, garlic, and salt together to completely coat the bread pieces.

3. Lay out on a baking sheet and broil for 10 minutes until well-browned; turn over and broil for another 5 minutes.

4. In a large bowl, gently toss together the bread, peaches, tomatoes, basil, mint, and greens (if using).

5. Whisk together the sherry vinegar with the remaining ¼ cup olive oil.

6. Just before serving, add the cheese and a last flourish of mint and basil.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2016/07/italian-peach-panzanella-bread-salad-sundaysupper/

Cool and Light Pasta and Herbs Recipe by Thibideaux

"Mixing herbs like mint and basil with asparagus and peas creates a tasty summer dish. This is one of my favorite things to eat on a hot summer day! Goes great with grilled salmon and a glass of crisp Riesling! Chop herbs in a food processor to speed up your preparation time."

30 m
4 servings @ 609 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 pound fettuccine pasta
1 cup frozen peas
2 cups chopped fresh basil
1 cup chopped fresh mint
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley (optional)
1 (4 ounce) package crumbled feta cheese with herbs
3 scallions (green onions), chopped (optional)
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
3/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
3/4 teaspoon ground black pepper, or to taste

Directions

1. Fill a large pot with lightly salted water and bring to a rolling boil. Stir in the fettuccine, bring back to a boil, and cook pasta over medium heat until cooked through but still firm to the bite, about 8 minutes.

2. While fettuccini is boiling, place asparagus and peas into a steamer insert and place insert over the pot of fettuccine. Steam vegetables until tender, 6 to 8 minutes. Remove steamer insert and drain fettuccine.

3. Combine fettuccine, asparagus, peas, basil, mint, parsley, feta cheese, scallions, and olive oil together in a large bowl. Season with salt and pepper.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/237599/cool-and-light-pasta-and-herbs/?ms=1&prop25=49429&prop26=BestOfTheBuzz&prop27=2016-08-05&prop28=TopSection&prop29=Link_1&me=1&eaid=8519082

Blackberry Pear Streusel Pie

Our blackberry patch at the back of our property is already ripe with fresh berries. You can put together this pie with a frozen pie shell in minutes.

Ingredients

1 pie crust frozen from the store of you can use my favorite Dorothy's Pie Crust
1 1/2 cup frozen or fresh blackberries 
3 fresh pears, peeled, cored and sliced
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons tapioca
1/4 cup butter
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup flour
1 cup old fashioned oatmeal
1/3 cup finely chopped walnuts (optional)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 375. F.

2. Line a 9-inch pie plate with pastry, trim edges.

3. Arrange blackberries on the crust and cover with the sliced pears.

4. Combine the white sugar and tapioca and sprinkle over the fruit, tapping the pan a bit to help the mixture filter down.

5. To make streusel crumbs, melt the butter, and stir in the remaining ingredients.

6. Sprinkle crumbs over the fruit.

7. Bake for approximately one hour (if using frozen berries) or until the juices are bubbling and the crust is beautifully browned.

8. If the crust browns too quickly, place a large aluminum pie plate over top with the center cut out leaving a rim to protect the crust.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/flash-back-friday-blackberry-pear.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Pauline's Blueberry Pie

This is my mom's Blueberry Pie Filling recipe that is always just perfect. The blueberry filling stays put and yet the juice oozes enough to make the plate mighty tempting to lick. You will need enough pastry for a double crust pie. I always use Dorothy's Pastry which has never disappointed me yet.

Dorothy's Pastry . . . makes enough for two double crust pies and enough left for a pie shell. It can be frozen in discs to use later. Simply thaw the pastry in the refrigerator.

Ingredients

5 cups flour
4 teaspoons brown sugar
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 pound lard
1 egg
1 tablespoon white vinegar
water

Directions

1. Measure the flour, brown sugar, salt and baking powder into a large bowl.

2. Cut in the lard with a pastry blender or two knives until the mixture is like large oatmeal.

3. Put the egg into a 1 cup measuring cup. .beat it to break it up.

4. Add the vinegar to the cup and then fill with water to the 1 cup line.

5. Slowly stir the egg mixture into the flour mixture with a fork until just combined.

6. Turn out onto a floured counter and knead a few times to bring it together into a ball.

7. Divide in half and wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate for an hour.

Pauline's Blueberry Filling (for a 10 inch pie)

Ingredients

6 cups blueberries (fresh or frozen)
2 tablespoons cornstarch
2 tablespoons tapioca
3/4 cup white sugar

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 425 F.

2. Combine the filling ingredients in a large bowl while the pastry is chilling.

3. Roll the chilled pastry out and line a 10 inch pie plate.

4. Dump in the blueberry filling.

5. Roll out another disc of pastry and cut a hole in the center with a cookie cutter so that you can easily see when the center is bubbly.

6. Top with pastry, trim and flute the edges. Put strips of foil around the edge to keep the edges from becoming too brown. Sprinkle a tablespoon of white sugar on top of the pie.

7. Bake for 10 minutes and then turn the oven to 375 and continue to bake another 30 minutes and then remove the foil and bake until the crust is golden brown and the center is bubbly and the blueberries are thickened in sauce.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2010/02/paulines-blueberry-pie.html

Zucchini Patties Recipe by Sherlie A. Magaret

"These cheesy zucchini patties are an excellent way to use up that abundance of zucchini from the garden. Serve with a bit of tomato sauce or sour cream dabbed on top."

30 m
4 servings @ 245 cals/serv

Ingredients

2 cups grated zucchini
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
salt to taste
2 tablespoons vegetable oil

Directions

1. In a medium bowl, combine the zucchini, eggs, onion, flour, Parmesan cheese, mozzarella cheese, and salt. Stir well enough to distribute ingredients evenly.

2. Heat a small amount of oil in a skillet over medium-high heat. Drop zucchini mixture by heaping tablespoonfuls, and cook for a few minutes on each side until golden.

Footnotes: Parchment can be used for easier cleanup/removal from the pan.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/13941/zucchini-patties/?ms=1&prop25=49429&prop26=BestOfTheBuzz&prop27=2016-08-05&prop28=TopSection&prop29=Link_1&me=1&eaid=8519082

Sautéed Pear and Sage Pancakes with Almonds Recipe Recipe created by Lindsey S. Love

These pancakes are slightly sweet and hearty without being dense, hold together perfectly and are just as delicious when eaten as leftovers. Sautéing the pear slices is a really quick and tasty way to soften and warm them, and the sage is great for making this morning meal not too sweet. While the pears may be sweet enough for some, I really like drizzling these pancakes with warmed maple syrup.

Serves 4

Ingredients

3/4 cup chickpea flour
3/4 cup oat flour
1 Tbsp. cane sugar
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. baking soda
1/4 tsp. sea salt
1 large egg
1 cup almond milk
2 Tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1 Tbsp., plus 1 tsp., coconut oil
1 firm but ripe pear, cored and sliced thin
1 1/2 tsp. minced sage, plus extra for garnish
1/4 cup toasted almonds, roughly chopped
Maple syrup, for serving

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 200° and line a baking sheet with foil; set aside.

2. In a large mixing bowl, combine the flours, sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together the egg, milk, olive oil and vanilla.

4. Gently pour the wet ingredients into the dry, mixing thoroughly to combine.

5. Heat a large skillet over medium heat; add 2 teaspoons coconut oil. Once melted, add 2 tablespoons of batter for each pancake.

6. Cook 2 to 3 minutes on each side; place the cooked pancakes on the baking sheet and place in the oven to keep warm. Repeat with the remaining batter, adding more coconut oil to the skillet, as needed.

7. While the pancakes are keeping warm, heat the same skillet over medium heat. Melt the remaining 2 teaspoons of coconut oil; add the pear slices (reserving some slices for garnish) and cook, stirring occasionally, until lightly browned, 4 to 5 minutes. In the last 30 seconds, add the minced sage and cook until wilted and fragrant.

8. Plate pancakes; top with a few pear slices, sage, almonds and syrup.

http://www.oprah.com/food/sauteed-pear-and-sage-pancakes-with-almonds-recipe#ixzz4GUpCD9FF

ASPARAGUS, BASIL AND CORN SALAD

Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes
Yield: serves 4

INGREDIENTS

4 ears corn, husks removed
2 tbsp butter
1 bunch asparagus
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup mozzarella balls, cut in half
10 basil leaves, torn
1 cup heirloom plum tomatoes, quartered
1 tsp kosher salt
3/4 tsp freshly cracked black pepper
1 tbsp balsamic vinegar
1 tbsp olive oil

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Prepare your grill.

2. Rub the ears of corn with butter and place over the flame, rotating every few minutes until the corn is lightly charred.

3. Remove from the grill and let cool. Once cooled, cut off the kernels and place into a large bowl. Set aside.

4. Drizzle the asparagus with olive oil. Transfer to the grill and grill until just charred.

5. Cut the asparagus into 1 inch pieces. Add the asparagus to the bowl of corn.

6. To the bowl of corn and asparagus, add the mozzarella, basil, tomatoes salt, pepper, balsamic and olive oil. Gently combine with a fork and serve.

7. Serve at room temperature.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/asparagus-basil-and-corn-salad/?ct=t(RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN)

Spicy Spaghetti with Tomatoes and Fresh Arugula "alle Campane" By Danette St. Onge, Italian Food Expert

Total Time: 20 minutes
Yield: about 2-3 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 clove garlic, peeled and finely minced
1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon dried red chile pepper flakes (you can adjust depending on how spicy you'd like the dish to be)
1/2 pound spaghetti (or any other long, thin pasta)
1 cup very ripe cherry or cocktail tomatoes (about 8-10 cherry tomatoes or 4-6 cocktail tomatoes), stemmed and halved
1/2 cup finely minced fresh chives
1/2 cup finely chopped fresh, wild arugula
Fine sea salt, to taste

PREPARATION

1. Place a large pot of 6 to 8 cups water to boil over high heat, covered.

2. Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a medium, heavy-bottomed skillet over medium-high heat. Add the garlic and saute briefly until lightly browned, less than 1 minute. Add the chile pepper flakes and stir until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add the tomatoes, lower the heat to medium and saute until tomatoes are heated through and slightly softened and the oil takes on a reddish-orange color, 2 to 3 minutes.

3. Remove from heat and set aside.

4. When the water reaches a rolling boil, add 1 to 2 tablespoons of coarse salt to the pot and add the pasta. Cook until just al dente, then drain well.

5. Toss the drained pasta in the garlic-tomato mixture until evenly distributed and well coated, adding a little more extra-virgin olive oil as necessary if it seems too dry.

6. Season to taste with salt, then divide into portions and transfer to serving dishes.

7. In a medium bowl, stir the finely chopped chives and arugula together until mixed well. Sprinkle over the pasta, dividing evenly between the portions, and serve

http://italianfood.about.com/od/pastarecipesandsauces/r/Spaghetti-with-Garlic-Chili-Pepper-Tomatoes-amp-Arugula-alle-Campane.htm?utm_content=7250175&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_term=bouncex

I goofed - Avery was helping clean the back room - they even took the wallpaper off the wall - beware if Heidi ever comes to clean your house. Lol --- Sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The blueberry pie sounds lovely, Sam!

She even took the wall paper down? That is a woman on a mission! Let us know what her plan is for the back room. 

Have a good visit with Ron!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she must be in a redecorating mood. the back door is there - it would make a great mud room but the children would never walk around the house to come in. there is a sink and counter top there. i think she would like to tear that out and bring her w/d up from the basement and install them there. not this time though - at least i don't think. it's just part of her preparation for the kap. and my house is still a wreck. there are two boxes i need to go through before i can clean my house and i keep putting it off. --- sam



oneapril said:


> The blueberry pie sounds lovely, Sam!
> 
> She even took the wall paper down? That is a woman on a mission! Let us know what her plan is for the back room.
> 
> Have a good visit with Ron!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> she must be in a redecorating mood. the back door is there - it would make a great mud room but the children would never walk around the house to come in. there is a sink and counter top there. i think she would like to tear that out and bring her w/d up from the basement and install them there. not this time though - at least i don't think. it's just part of her preparation for the kap. and my house is still a wreck. there are two boxes i need to go through before i can clean my house and i keep putting it off. --- sam


We don't come to inspect your home Sam. We come to meet and have a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH came in at lunch time & said "where's my lunch, I can see you've done nothing all morning", what a smart a--!, this is what I spent the morning doing


That does look wonderful, Bonnie! He obviously likes baiting you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend shared thus on FB, I thought I would share here, makes me wish I had an old junker for my yard


Wow!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will post one tomorrow Julie .


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great poncho and model, Fan


I agree! Fan is self conscious- does not need to be at all- she has a lovely figure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> modeled. --- sam


I bet Sonja will find a way not to be in the photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: It should be a fun read, and maybe it will get me back to socks. :sm12: Yes, the last pairs are still not finished!
> 
> I have got the centers of the quilt blocks sewn, need to press them and add the next sections.


 :sm24: I am going to take a Nana nap soon- I used to love the mechanics of turning the heel- but I have very sensitive soles to my feet, and prefer a finer sock than I am prepared to knit! Bed socks maybe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you are holding down couch. That was quite a bit of canning.
Fan, lovely poncho, lovely model. But I don't like my picture taken either.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH came in at lunch time & said "where's my lunch, I can see you've done nothing all morning", what a smart a--!, this is what I spent the morning doing


Just a few jars. lol 
But really, you were quite industrious this morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick vent....went to put a load of towels in the wash and DH had a load of his stuff supposedly already to go into the dryer. They looked filthy still. I set it to wash them again and walked away. Went back in to switch later and the washer won't reset to start a new load; keeps going back to final spin cycle. Just what I need right now. I tried letting it go through the final spin cycle and when it stopped again I set it and pushed the start button...still jumps over to final spin. Did this twice, told DH and what does he do....exactly what I have already tried twice. What....do his fingers turn the knob better than I do???? Why do men feel like they have to repeat what you've already tried several times just so see if it works for them. Anyway....must get some laundry done as with company coming and I'm out of clean towels. Can I get anyone to help me load the stuff down the steps into my car? Of course not....DD left in a huff because I went into her room myself to get all the dirty towels I asked for yesterday and still hadn't gotten and DH has now taken off to DstepD's house to collect her mail for her (have been on trip and will be home late tonight). I must get some laundry done!!!
> And to top it off....
> 
> Discussed with DH that since all legal offices have said that there is no rush to get the property resurveyed since they go by the deed that we needed to wait before spending the $375 for the new survey. He agreed. Well guess who has scheduled for the survey to be done Monday morning at 8 a.m. I need to get washer repaired now or replaced not the survery. It (the survey) could wait a couple of weeks! I'm so irritated!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:
> ...


That's okay, if you hadn't vented, he might not have said anything, so by all means, vent away. 
Fabulous that they have an extra, but hopefully you'll be able to get yours repaired fairly inexpensively, maybe only a belt or something. 
Enjoy your company.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It can be tricky getting the lie of a collar right !


That's for sure, I'll have to block it to get it all flattened out properly and I need to put buttons on it, but I'll post the mostly finished pic in a minute, have to do that from my phone. I still have ends to weave in but that won't be an onerous job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We went to the memorial this afternoon, it was good to see all 3 of my cousin's children all together, I've only ever known the oldest 2 and even then they were just little, I babysat them, lol. When I saw JoJoe, I said "he grew", he said "me?" I said yeah, I baby sat you when you were really little. lolol He got reeeeaaally tall, both the boys are tall like their uncle and grandpa, their sister is just a tiny little thing like my aunt. 
It was a good afternoon, my cousin's wife made Marla and I promise that we were still family even though her MIL was gone, we assured her we were and that we be by often to visit with her and spend time. 
My cousin's sister didn't bother to go to the memorial as she was still having a hissy fit, my cousin's daughter told her the other day to get her head out of her a*#, I said it's been up there for so long, she'd need map. :sm12: 
I know, that was not charitible on my part, but how do you not go to your mothers memorial or honor you mothers wishes. Needless to say, Ann was good enough to not spit her drink out while gasping. She did laugh, Carol doesn't like her either, she's not "real family". lol
Oh well, her loss. 
Made mini meatloaves in the muffin pan for dinner, with mashed taters and gravy, now David, who is on his second plate is asking what's for dessert. :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you are lovely, too, Fan. 

I've realized all of my recently knitted socks are pretty heavy. That's okay for winter! I rarely wear socks in summer anyway.

We got a little more rain...cooled things off.

This quilt is kicking my behind! It's a giant floor puzzle right now...if all the blocks were the same color, easy. But no...I had to use this pattern for a scrap quilt. Heh. I got one row of four done with four more rows of four to go. I'll figure it out.

For now, I'm leaving it lie and going to knit.

Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, meant to comment on the sweater, Kaye. Looks great! Supper sounds delicious as well.

I've just discovered new icons on my tablet... ????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks, I just wish the camera would lie sometimes lol!
Kaye Jo, oh boy families! They sure can cause problems, and weddings and funerals often bring things to the surface, and be quite disruptive too. Hugs..


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


Poncho and model both look lovely I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

we haven't heard of Spider lately, I sure hope that all is well in her part of the world, I'll have to message her tomorrow, I miss hearing from her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I was growing up, hollyhocks were weeds!


Many of the people here still consider them weeds.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, if you want another way to use zucchini and tomatoes. ..slice both (however many of each you want or will fill your dish), and dice an onion. In a large casserole dish, layer zucchini, tomatoes, onions, sprinkle each layer with parmesan cheese and any other shredded cheese you like, and repeat the layers until the dish is full. Top last layer with more cheese. You can add seasonings you like to each layer...I use Cajun seasoning and basil. Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes at 350°
> It is very simple, but the combination is so delicious.


this is one of my favorite summer dishes, i also slice a layer of potato and i add some crumbled bacon. its a whole meal in a iron skillet (thats what i do mine in)
hi everyone, i told you i lurk here and there. 
i have been dealing with depression and i am fighting back, i know its because we are coming up on the one yr mark of our beloved Keagan, he would have been 21 this yr. i miss him so much, as does the rest of my family. he was in each of our homes several days of each wk. i just know he and my dad, who was a great buddy to him and my older sister, his nanna, are all having a good time, but we still miss him so. love to you all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think you are lovely, too, Fan.
> 
> I've realized all of my recently knitted socks are pretty heavy. That's okay for winter! I rarely wear socks in summer anyway.
> 
> ...


Be sure to post us a picture of the quilt, I love looking at them but will probably never have time to actually make one, I'd have to put my knitting down for a while, and I don't seem to be very good at doing that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, meant to comment on the sweater, Kaye. Looks great! Supper sounds delicious as well.
> 
> I've just discovered new icons on my tablet... ????????


Thank you. 
Love your new icons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you folks, I just wish the camera would lie sometimes lol!
> Kaye Jo, oh boy families! They sure can cause problems, and weddings and funerals often bring things to the surface, and be quite disruptive too. Hugs..


Yes they can be. 
LOL! I wish the camera would always lie when it's pointed in my direction.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We didn't spend enough time there to find the yarn store... :sm13: Although it's beautiful, California isn't the place for me. I'll stick to visiting. I was surprised to see the angel trumpets here. I know my dad grew some one year in Kentucky, so they must be hardy.


We grow them as annuals here, not hardy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> this is one of my favorite summer dishes, i also slice a layer of potato and i add some crumbled bacon. its a whole meal in a iron skillet (thats what i do mine in)
> hi everyone, i told you i lurk here and there.
> i have been dealing with depression and i am fighting back, i know its because we are coming up on the one yr mark of our beloved Keagan, he would have been 21 this yr. i miss him so much, as does the rest of my family. he was in each of our homes several days of each wk. i just know he and my dad, who was a great buddy to him and my older sister, his nanna, are all having a good time, but we still miss him so. love to you all.


It's so good to hear from you, depression can be so hard on us and so hard to beat, it's good to hear that you are fighting it. Loss of our loved ones can really take the wind out of us and be hard to come back from, be gentle with yourself, grieving takes time. 
HUGS!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all

Yesterday was not a great afternoon/evening. 
Gage is acting out and I am not sure what to do with him. It is not constant but when/if it does happen it's bad. Enough of this though. Today was a better day. 

Tried to zip through and read everything to get caught up.

Lovely pics everyone.

Finished the sweater. Jack and Jill baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. Was going to do matching hat but I don't have enough yarn. Might do a head band. Not sure yet. Off to bed as it is 11:45pm.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Stu and I have nicknames for each other as the aging process brings interesting changes to our once youthful bodies.
His is Homer Simpson, and mine is Granny Clampett LOL! Very flattering not! ???? We both do have a wicked sense of humour which keeps us entertained through life's dramas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look wonderful, Bonnie! He obviously likes baiting you.


????????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.

I did not expect to be on here before Monday, but my weekend plans got changed. I got notified that one of my long time BFFs was in hospital and not expected to live through the next 24 hours yesterday. I packed up and came home then went to the hospital to see her. As she passed during the night last night, I am glad I got this last chance to see her. Now waiting for another friend to contact me after she and her partner speak to my friend's brother. Only issue with the size of larger cities, this BFF was 2 hours away by city train.

I will be back on later, and on frequently as my workshop kicks off on the 9th or for me the 10th, I think (allowing for the time differences. It is going ahead.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good grief up to p19 already, Certainly a chatty bunch this week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, lovely sweater. I'm glad you got though the funeral, some people can be so selfish, love your comment to her.

Melody, cute sweater, could you do the hat ribbing with your leftover yarn & the rest if the hat in another color? Sorry Gage is giving you grief, hope he settles soon, my oldest was a challenge when young but has grown to a very nice man.

Southern Gal, good to hear from you sorry you are still grieving


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.
> 
> ...


Heather, sorry for the loss of your friend, I'm glad you got to visit her. Must be quite a shock as I assume it's unexpected & she's quite young.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday was not a great afternoon/evening.
> Gage is acting out and I am not sure what to do with him. It is not constant but when/if it does happen it's bad. Enough of this though. Today was a better day.
> ...


My heart goes out to you, Christopher was hard on me when he was young, some days were great and some days were absolutely awful, I'm hoping that he grows out of it like Christopher did, as soon as puberty hits. 
Lovely jacket, the color is really pretty too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Stu and I have nicknames for each other as the aging process brings interesting changes to our once youthful bodies.
> His is Homer Simpson, and mine is Granny Clampett LOL! Very flattering not! ???? We both do have a wicked sense of humour which keeps us entertained through life's dramas.


???????? if I ever complain of aches & pains DH calls me Ethel, his moms name, she was happily sick all the years I knew her????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.
> 
> ...


So very sorry to hear of the passing of your friend, what a shock, I'm sure. 
HUGS!! It sounds like a lot of us could use hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I got a surprise when it opened as I got it from the bargain shelf at the supermarket and thought it was just red to replace the red ones that did not come back . I have 4 colours now orange , yellow , dusky pink and this one
> How has your front garden been where you put the planters in ?


It's doing gangbusters - I'll take some photos tomorrow. It may even be time to trim back the trees a little bit. DH put some big rocks in it and I'm not sure I'm as happy with them as I would be plants, but it's looking pretty good for being the first year. I do want to put some other perennials in now that I know that the bulbs survived. But it looks pretty bare once they died off for the year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, lovely sweater. I'm glad you got though the funeral, some people can be so selfish, love your comment to her.
> 
> Melody, cute sweater, could you do the hat ribbing with your leftover yarn & the rest if the hat in another color? Sorry Gage is giving you grief, hope he settles soon, my oldest was a challenge when young but has grown to a very nice man.
> 
> Southern Gal, good to hear from you sorry you are still grieving


Thank you, it was fun to knit, don't know if I"d recommend it for summer knitting though. lol
It was a nice memorial, they didn't do a funeral, so the memorial was a nice celebration of her life. 
lol, unfortunately my cousin's dad really spoiled her and then died of a heart attack when she was 9, and she never dealt with it and there wasn't grief counselling back then, but she's 60 years old now, I think it's time to pull up her big girl panties and move on from it but she blames everyone else for everything and doesn't take ownership of her own mistakes and behaviors.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed we do and that was exactly what popped into my head too!!
> :sm09:


I also thought of the Honeymooners show with Art Carney and Jackie Gleason...weren't they in some funny club with Grand Poobahs?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night, sweet dreams! See you all tomorrow. 
Julie, I hope that you get good some good news from the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> So great that you found a local source for beef. Our area has a very old farmers market with several local butchers. You really can tell a taste difference in the meat plus, you know better, what has gone into the food you are eating. Some days I think I should just use the leaf blower on my floors...pet hair abounds! (I love the Siffer!)


I have a fantastic butcher near me. Even though I only make small purchases, enough for one meal for myself at a time, I quite like the quality and the service.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sweater poledra - it is a great color. what kind of yarn did you use? that should keep him warm when he is out on the road. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this can be a sad time but also a time of remembering happy memories of times with Keagan - which may make the time a bit more tolerable. sending you tons of soothing energy and tons of hugs. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> this is one of my favorite summer dishes, i also slice a layer of potato and i add some crumbled bacon. its a whole meal in a iron skillet (thats what i do mine in)
> hi everyone, i told you i lurk here and there.
> i have been dealing with depression and i am fighting back, i know its because we are coming up on the one yr mark of our beloved Keagan, he would have been 21 this yr. i miss him so much, as does the rest of my family. he was in each of our homes several days of each wk. i just know he and my dad, who was a great buddy to him and my older sister, his nanna, are all having a good time, but we still miss him so. love to you all.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> I admit to sometimes not answering when Luke shouts, "Gran!" just so he'll say it again! :sm16: :sm09:


hahahahahah


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely sweater melody - great color. a headband would be a cute addition. Avery has been acting out the last couple of day - it is difficult to know what to do. it hurts me to see him like that but ot sure there is anything i can do for him - just love him i guess. sending you tons of positive energy to help you deal with those times. cyh. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday was not a great afternoon/evening.
> Gage is acting out and I am not sure what to do with him. It is not constant but when/if it does happen it's bad. Enough of this though. Today was a better day.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good that you got to see your bff before she passed. that should help give you some closure. sending you tons of soothing energy. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed we do and that was exactly what popped into my head too!!
> :sm09:


That and Happy Days, I think the Dad on that show was something like a Poobah with his lodge.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hmm... Wouldn't open for me either. :sm12:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loyal_Order_of_Moose


Try taking out that nuisance s
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loyal_Order_of_Moose


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to put out a little bowl of beer and that got rid of them, also table salt worked if I remember right, but I won't swear to it. Would diatamacious earth work?


To my shock, never having had an issue before, I found that we have snails in one of our side gardens. Naught me,I tossed them over to the cats next door. Do not want to put out anything the dog can get to.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes Sam it is an anniversary meal - 40 years wed. My SIL (not the one with the anniversary) had a meal for DH and I when it was our Ruby wedding 3 years ago, I returned the favour last year when it was her's, and this time she is providing the starter and dessert and I'm doing the main course. I think I'm doing salmon with a chilli sauce, and a chicken in a creamy tomato sauce. I made the chicken dish last time too and my BIL's patrner phoned me afterwards and asked for the recipe as her very picky partner had actually enjoyed it.....I had to confess that the sauce was straight out of a jar! :sm12: :sm09:


Cool, now I know what color to plan for for my DM & DSF's next anniversary. DSF has already hinted he wants my sister and I todo something for it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? if I ever complain of aches & pains DH calls me Ethel, his moms name, she was happily sick all the years I knew her????????


Oh dear Bonnie, that's kind of sad isn't it. Hope he doesn't call you that too often.
Your harvested fruits and Veges are fantastic what a busy lady you are doing all that, a very satisfying result to keep you well stocked over winter.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


Can understand your frustration. Where I live, I have access to upstairs washing machine. Sometimes they can put on a load and leave it in for a few days. I do not want to upset the applecart so leave it. Mind you, got told this morning that we will be getting a different machine, the front loader is going, mainly because it does not do the short quick wash, which is the main one used, cold. They are getting a top loader and happy with the one coming because it has a manually adjustable water level. Scratching my head, any and all top loaders I have dealt with, domestically, have had this option. At least no more of my good woolies will shrink now. I shrunk my first wingspan, that sparkly red one, by washing it without though is a normal load. That was when I realised this machine washed with heat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> she must be in a redecorating mood. the back door is there - it would make a great mud room but the children would never walk around the house to come in. there is a sink and counter top there. i think she would like to tear that out and bring her w/d up from the basement and install them there. not this time though - at least i don't think. it's just part of her preparation for the kap. and my house is still a wreck. there are two boxes i need to go through before i can clean my house and i keep putting it off. --- sam


I wonder if everyone is counting how many sleeps till KAP :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I bet Sonja will find a way not to be in the photo!


Get mishka to model it :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


It's beautiful Kaye . I like the shaded yarn too . Perfect colour 
Is it for now or a Christmas gift ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's doing gangbusters - I'll take some photos tomorrow. It may even be time to trim back the trees a little bit. DH put some big rocks in it and I'm not sure I'm as happy with them as I would be plants, but it's looking pretty good for being the first year. I do want to put some other perennials in now that I know that the bulbs survived. But it looks pretty bare once they died off for the year.


I'll look forward to seeing pictures . It must make a real difference to the front of your house


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


You sound like you are having a great time. How did you like the The Curious of the Dog in the Night time? I hated the book. Maryanne gave up after chapter 3- it didn't have a chapter 2 so she couldn't read it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's for sure, I'll have to block it to get it all flattened out properly and I need to put buttons on it, but I'll post the mostly finished pic in a minute, have to do that from my phone. I still have ends to weave in but that won't be an onerous job.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


I agree, it looks good- have you been able to have him try it on yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went to the memorial this afternoon, it was good to see all 3 of my cousin's children all together, I've only ever known the oldest 2 and even then they were just little, I babysat them, lol. When I saw JoJoe, I said "he grew", he said "me?" I said yeah, I baby sat you when you were really little. lolol He got reeeeaaally tall, both the boys are tall like their uncle and grandpa, their sister is just a tiny little thing like my aunt.
> It was a good afternoon, my cousin's wife made Marla and I promise that we were still family even though her MIL was gone, we assured her we were and that we be by often to visit with her and spend time.
> My cousin's sister didn't bother to go to the memorial as she was still having a hissy fit, my cousin's daughter told her the other day to get her head out of her a*#, I said it's been up there for so long, she'd need map. :sm12:
> I know, that was not charitible on my part, but how do you not go to your mothers memorial or honor you mothers wishes. Needless to say, Ann was good enough to not spit her drink out while gasping. She did laugh, Carol doesn't like her either, she's not "real family". lol
> ...


There is often one in families, as you say her loss really.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It really pulls at the heartstrings when they start saying mum . My oldest was an early talker and walker . Could say sentences at 1 and was always talking and laughing with someone I couldn't see , which really unsettled me at the time
> Middle son was the opposite the health visitor used to say he couldn't talk because oldest did all the talking for him
> :sm02:
> I think you will need a tissue when Elizabeth first says grandma


It was my youngest who talked early- her first two words came only 1 week after her big sisters. And her big sister was toilet trained by seeing her little sister learn from me trying to teach big sister! Elizabeth takes after her Mummy that is for sure.
It will be interesting to see which grandma gets grandma first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday was not a great afternoon/evening.
> Gage is acting out and I am not sure what to do with him. It is not constant but when/if it does happen it's bad. Enough of this though. Today was a better day.
> ...


How old is he now Mel? I am sure a lot can be explained by his growing up, plus of course all the anxieties from when you were so ill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...I know that rhyme and yep there were way too many in our bed lately! Sydney actually would usually stay on the floor but still between Mario the Chihuahua/jack russell and Alice who is getting so big and occasionally Molly (beagle/lab) it was way too crowded!


Well that was the 5 in the bed...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.
> 
> ...


I am glad you got to see your friend, was this in any way expected?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grand poopah? I'm having visions of Fred Flintstone???? ( do those in other parts of the world know that cartoon? It's a classic here)
> Hope the service goes well, the only nice thing about funerals is you get to see family you may not have seen for a while


Yes we had the Flintstones here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night, sweet dreams! See you all tomorrow.
> Julie, I hope that you get good some good news from the doctor tomorrow.


Just got to wait and see.
I had a good talk with Bronwen this morning.
And Lisa rang me this afternoon for a catch up
I am making a list of what I want to ask the doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Get mishka to model it :sm02:


Jane, Jscaplen on the Lace Party has a terrier, Tango, that she has model her shawls! He is very long suffering. I wonder what Mishka's reaction would be? She is certainly a handsome dog!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is it about? --- sam



darowil said:


> You sound like you are having a great time. How did you like the The Curious of the Dog in the Night time? I hated the book. Maryanne gave up after chapter 3- it didn't have a chapter 2 so she couldn't read it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane, Jscaplen on the Lace Party has a terrier, Tango, that she has model her shawls! He is very long suffering. I wonder what Mishka's reaction would be? She is certainly a handsome dog!


I've seen tango modelling the shawls . Mishka will sit as long as I tell her to stay but she does not like wearing anything for long


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


Thats good news-washing machines aren;t cheap nor is repairing them. Laundrymats are a pain- I've been using one for the last 5 months so I well know. Did a wash today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen tango modelling the shawls . Mishka will sit as long as I tell her to stay but she does not like wearing anything for long


 :sm24: I can't imagine Ringo wearing my knitting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Taking down the wallpaper sounds like more than cleaning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your BFF Heather- how good you werea ble to get to see her one last time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? if I ever complain of aches & pains DH calls me Ethel, his moms name, she was happily sick all the years I knew her????????


When David starts acting like his Mum I call him Peggy (and its rarely a compliment)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if everyone is counting how many sleeps till KAP :sm02:


Soon hearing as they all head off to it. Caren used to give us a run down of her progress with photos as they went.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is it about? --- sam


Never really did work it out!
But the main character has Aspergers Syndrome which is why I made the effort to read it.nAN done of his quirks was he liked certain numbers (maybe not even so the chapters left out numbers. Went from 1 to 3 for example which was the end of it for Maryanne- chapters go in a set order. And I agree how can the second chapter be 3?
But David and Vicky loved it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if everyone is counting how many sleeps till KAP :sm02:


I'm starting today!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


Sounds wonderful. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> When David starts acting like his Mum I call him Peggy (and its rarely a compliment)


When my husband has a tantrum ( no other word for it ) I say he must be related to my mother somewhere in his gene pool and its definitly not a compliment


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH came in at lunch time & said "where's my lunch, I can see you've done nothing all morning", what a smart a--!, this is what I spent the morning doing


Great job Bonnie... you are always so very busy. I bet they taste just amazing. I assume DH was left to get his own lunch..... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


Thank goodness! I hope it works well. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great poncho and model, Fan


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news. My washer died last summer, when I asked service man what I should buy that would last, he suggested a wash board- real comedian!????Edit, glad you got it working.
> 
> I'm holding down the couch, waiting for my floors to dry, after canning it was so sticky. Got the house cleaned now. Just have to haul all the canned stuff to the cold room.
> DH suggested at lunch we go out for supper???? I think I've done enough for the day.
> The GKs come back tomorrow night until Wed so good I've got a few things done. Sure nit much knitting getting done lately.


Well I am glad you went out for dinner.... you deserved it. RE Service man... hardy ha ha for sure. :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful sweater, Kaye! I like the colors, to. Does David know you're making it?


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The potatoes sound like a great addition, and bacon...yum! Thanks for the tip, Southern Gal!

Let yourself feel sad about your dear Keagan, but only a little bit at a time. Hugs and prayers you and your family.


Southern Gal said:


> this is one of my favorite summer dishes, i also slice a layer of potato and i add some crumbled bacon. its a whole meal in a iron skillet (thats what i do mine in)
> hi everyone, i told you i lurk here and there.
> i have been dealing with depression and i am fighting back, i know its because we are coming up on the one yr mark of our beloved Keagan, he would have been 21 this yr. i miss him so much, as does the rest of my family. he was in each of our homes several days of each wk. i just know he and my dad, who was a great buddy to him and my older sister, his nanna, are all having a good time, but we still miss him so. love to you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> The blueberry pie sounds lovely, Sam!
> 
> She even took the wall paper down? That is a woman on a mission! Let us know what her plan is for the back room.
> 
> Have a good visit with Ron!


Ditto..... I hope you had a good day with Ron.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We went to the memorial this afternoon, it was good to see all 3 of my cousin's children all together, I've only ever known the oldest 2 and even then they were just little, I babysat them, lol. When I saw JoJoe, I said "he grew", he said "me?" I said yeah, I baby sat you when you were really little. lolol He got reeeeaaally tall, both the boys are tall like their uncle and grandpa, their sister is just a tiny little thing like my aunt.
> It was a good afternoon, my cousin's wife made Marla and I promise that we were still family even though her MIL was gone, we assured her we were and that we be by often to visit with her and spend time.
> My cousin's sister didn't bother to go to the memorial as she was still having a hissy fit, my cousin's daughter told her the other day to get her head out of her a*#, I said it's been up there for so long, she'd need map. :sm12:
> I know, that was not charitible on my part, but how do you not go to your mothers memorial or honor you mothers wishes. Needless to say, Ann was good enough to not spit her drink out while gasping. She did laugh, Carol doesn't like her either, she's not "real family". lol
> ...


Loved your comment about needing a map! :sm23: :sm23: And your sweater looks great. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


That is really nice. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so good to hear from you, depression can be so hard on us and so hard to beat, it's good to hear that you are fighting it. Loss of our loved ones can really take the wind out of us and be hard to come back from, be gentle with yourself, grieving takes time.
> HUGS!!


RE Southerngal..... from me too. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. Hugs.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Saw our last show yesterday--a matinee--School of Rock. It was pure joy! The kids in it were amazing!!! That was our choice after not winning the Hamilton lottery. After the show we met younger DD's college roommate with her two darling daughters for sushi. What a fun evening. This am, DD had just gone out for NY bagels. Num! Home this afternoon. Wonderful weekend. My DDs sure know how to do a Mother's Day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely Fan. It looks really good on you too.


Fan said:


> Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

My thanks too Sam for the opening and ladies for the review. I love your flowers Bonnie! I had a Brugmansia once, it smelled so good. I put it in the basement for the Winter and forgot all about it!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, how can another week be gone already! I love asparagus & have had it wrapped in ham, very good. Also love nuts in my salads.
> Thank you, summary ladies for the list.
> I've had a busy day, got everything out of the camper, I doubt we will have a chance to use it again.
> Now gave 18 jars of peaches canned & have the vegetables ground to make hotdog relish, it has to sit in a salt brine til morning.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No. It really was a bust. Just had the 3 tomato plants in 5 gallon buckets and even one of them died recently; the remain two have zero blossoms. Got a grand total of 3 tomatoes.


thewren said:


> have you done anymore with your raised beds? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps if she locked the front door? They'd have to go around to get in.


thewren said:


> she must be in a redecorating mood. the back door is there - it would make a great mud room but the children would never walk around the house to come in. there is a sink and counter top there. i think she would like to tear that out and bring her w/d up from the basement and install them there. not this time though - at least i don't think. it's just part of her preparation for the kap. and my house is still a wreck. there are two boxes i need to go through before i can clean my house and i keep putting it off. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks great! Do love the yarn too. Wish my DH would wear sweaters.....


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

....ROFLMAO..."need a map"....love that Kaye. The cousin's sister will be the one to regret it eventually not having attended.


 Poledra65 said:


> We went to the memorial this afternoon, it was good to see all 3 of my cousin's children all together, I've only ever known the oldest 2 and even then they were just little, I babysat them, lol. When I saw JoJoe, I said "he grew", he said "me?" I said yeah, I baby sat you when you were really little. lolol He got reeeeaaally tall, both the boys are tall like their uncle and grandpa, their sister is just a tiny little thing like my aunt.
> It was a good afternoon, my cousin's wife made Marla and I promise that we were still family even though her MIL was gone, we assured her we were and that we be by often to visit with her and spend time.
> My cousin's sister didn't bother to go to the memorial as she was still having a hissy fit, my cousin's daughter told her the other day to get her head out of her a*#, I said it's been up there for so long, she'd need map. :sm12:
> I know, that was not charitible on my part, but how do you not go to your mothers memorial or honor you mothers wishes. Needless to say, Ann was good enough to not spit her drink out while gasping. She did laugh, Carol doesn't like her either, she's not "real family". lol
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...did a real quick read through so I've probably missed somethings....got to go do some baking....making some hand held fruit pies for the cookout. Made a cream cheese pound cake last night. Sending love to all...will try to check in this afternoon before the cookout or afterwards. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was my youngest who talked early- her first two words came only 1 week after her big sisters. And her big sister was toilet trained by seeing her little sister learn from me trying to teach big sister! Elizabeth takes after her Mummy that is for sure.
> It will be interesting to see which grandma gets grandma first!


My youngest did the same--smooth sailing as she observed her siblings quietly and then put what she learned into practice. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Never really did work it out!
> But the main character has Aspergers Syndrome which is why I made the effort to read it.nAN done of his quirks was he liked certain numbers (maybe not even so the chapters left out numbers. Went from 1 to 3 for example which was the end of it for Maryanne- chapters go in a set order. And I agree how can the second chapter be 3?
> But David and Vicky loved it.


I loved it also. I can see why it's a hard read for some (I "fell right in" and related immediately to the main character, but can see why many would not).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Heather, hugs to you--so sorry to hear of your friend's passing.

SothernGal, treat yourself gently. First anniversaries of a loss are tough, I know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When my husband has a tantrum ( no other word for it ) I say he must be related to my mother somewhere in his gene pool and its definitly not a compliment


From what I've heard of your mother I wouldn't be too pleased if you told me that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I loved it also. I can see why it's a hard read for some (I "fell right in" and related immediately to the main character, but can see why many would not).


Well you can try to tell Sam what it was about then!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Girl - sending hugs. Grief has no timetable; it's very understandable that you're feeling down.

Poledra - love the sweater and sending you hugs for the losses you've had lately. 

DSIL and I spent the day at Stitches Midwest yesterday and took and double knitting class - it was great fun and I'll use that technique for some fun things. After class, we went to the market and I found the some cotton/bamboo/linen/elastic yarn for baby boy twin due in October. I bought the brown and robin's egg blue but now am wondering if I should add white to it. I just may have to go back for the last day? Though this morning, I'm going to the farmer's market (blueberry special day with pancakes, etc.) and then over to the LYS who is having their sidewalk sale. Then back home to get some more KAP things ready--Woo Hoo, won't be long now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking sweater poledra - it is a great color. what kind of yarn did you use? that should keep him warm when he is out on the road. --- sam


Thank you, it's Brown Sheep Wool Handpaints, it was an oops I think, or it was a one time thing, I bought like 11 or 12 skeins then a woman came in after me and bought the last 3 or 4 so It's a good thing I got it when I did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Kaye . I like the shaded yarn too . Perfect colour
> Is it for now or a Christmas gift ?


It's just for whenever it gets cold enough for him to wear it, I was going to make it a birthday present but nixed it, I couldn't keep it a secret. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree, it looks good- have you been able to have him try it on yet?


Thank you, not yet, I will try to get him to try it on for a picture later, but it's to get into the 90's again today so maybe not. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got to wait and see.
> I had a good talk with Bronwen this morning.
> And Lisa rang me this afternoon for a catch up
> I am making a list of what I want to ask the doctor.


Good that you've had a good chat with both of the girls.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so good to hear from you, depression can be so hard on us and so hard to beat, it's good to hear that you are fighting it. Loss of our loved ones can really take the wind out of us and be hard to come back from, be gentle with yourself, grieving takes time.
> HUGS!!


That's exactly right. Love from me, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful sweater, Kaye! I like the colors, to. Does David know you're making it?


Thank you, yes he does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Loved your comment about needing a map! :sm23: :sm23: And your sweater looks great. :sm24:


 :sm12: LOL!

Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is really nice. :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Saw our last show yesterday--a matinee--School of Rock. It was pure joy! The kids in it were amazing!!! That was our choice after not winning the Hamilton lottery. After the show we met younger DD's college roommate with her two darling daughters for sushi. What a fun evening. This am, DD had just gone out for NY bagels. Num! Home this afternoon. Wonderful weekend. My DDs sure know how to do a Mother's Day!


That is a wonderful Mothers Day weekend, how awesome. And a great outing before the school year begins.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks great! Do love the yarn too. Wish my DH would wear sweaters.....


It remains to be seen as to how often or if it gets worn by David, but if all else fails, I'll pull it out of his closet and wear it myself. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, what a pretty sweater. Bravo.
Mel, sorry Gage is acting out. It can be trying. Cute baby sweater.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Southern Gal, good to see your post. Loss of a loved one is so hard. Be gentle with yourself. We are here for you. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ....ROFLMAO..."need a map"....love that Kaye. The cousin's sister will be the one to regret it eventually not having attended.


LOL! It just kind of flew out of my mouth, I don't often say things like that out loud, but... Once it was out, I couldn't grab it back. 
We can only hope and pray.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, best wishes for doc appointment tomorrow. So happy you had good talk with Bronwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Southern Girl - sending hugs. Grief has no timetable; it's very understandable that you're feeling down.
> 
> Poledra - love the sweater and sending you hugs for the losses you've had lately.
> 
> DSIL and I spent the day at Stitches Midwest yesterday and took and double knitting class - it was great fun and I'll use that technique for some fun things. After class, we went to the market and I found the some cotton/bamboo/linen/elastic yarn for baby boy twin due in October. I bought the brown and robin's egg blue but now am wondering if I should add white to it. I just may have to go back for the last day? Though this morning, I'm going to the farmer's market (blueberry special day with pancakes, etc.) and then over to the LYS who is having their sidewalk sale. Then back home to get some more KAP things ready--Woo Hoo, won't be long now.


Thank you on both counts. 
That sounds like a lot of fun, I'd go for the last day. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, sorry about the loss of your BFF.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, loving hearing of your NYC trip. OMG, NY bagels! Do miss them. Sunday morning especially, bagels, cream cheese, the Sunday New York Times.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, oh how very fun to attend Stitches AND take a class. Visited Stitches West one year but didn't get to take class.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:15 am on a sunny Sunday Morning.???? 

Tossed and turned all night until about 5am????

Kaye the sweater looks warm and cozy????

Heather so sorry to hear of your BFF'S passing. 
(((HUGS)))

Meant to comment more but not quite awake. 

Check in later on. Have a good day.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh dear Bonnie, that's kind of sad isn't it. Hope he doesn't call you that too often.
> Your harvested fruits and Veges are fantastic what a busy lady you are doing all that, a very satisfying result to keep you well stocked over winter.


Not often, it's just a joke????
I think it was my MILs way to get attention, she would phone every day & tell us what ached. She had arthritis but I wasn't real sympathetic because my mom had breast & bone cancer & passed away with less complaining than I heard in a week from her. I think when she got older she used her bad knee as an excuse not to garden, clean......etc.& get someone else to do for her. She was a strange woman.
Upon reading this I sound like a really nasty person


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> When David starts acting like his Mum I call him Peggy (and its rarely a compliment)


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No. It really was a bust. Just had the 3 tomato plants in 5 gallon buckets and even one of them died recently; the remain two have zero blossoms. Got a grand total of 3 tomatoes.


Tomatoes here aren't doing great this year, no ripe news yet & most plants appear to have very few tomatoes, unless they are hiding n the foliage. Most people I talk to say the same thing. Good thing I canned so many last year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! It just kind of flew out of my mouth, I don't often say things like that out loud, but... Once it was out, I couldn't grab it back.
> We can only hope and pray.


Sometimes one has to have "diarrhea of the mouth"???????? I imagine after the shock, quite a few had a good laughs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, it's great that you had a good chat with Bronwen, seems things are going better. Good luck with the doctor tomorrow. Hopefully he can get thing straightened out. Maybe cry a little when you tell him you can't bear the pain in your hip for another year while the cardiologist makes you wait. Maybe a phone call to the orthopod would help too.

MaChristie, sounds like your girls really gave you a great weekend.

We went to Bostn Pizza for supper last night, I like the food there but always find it so noisy, so many returns now go for the industrial look, I wish they would have lower ceilings with sound dampening tiles, I tried something new, baked cheese ravioli, it was quite good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you on both counts.
> That sounds like a lot of fun, I'd go for the last day. lol


If you want to tag along with David the next time he heads this way, I'll come get you and we'll make the LYS rounds while he's doing what he needs to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that you've had a good chat with both of the girls.


Makes a difference!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, best wishes for doc appointment tomorrow. So happy you had good talk with Bronwen.


Thank you Joy! I have decided to take a taxi down- I'm just too sore to cope with the buses, and I'm not going to try to get to the weaving class. I am definitely at a low ebb.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, it's great that you had a good chat with Bronwen, seems things are going better. Good luck with the doctor tomorrow. Hopefully he can get thing straightened out. Maybe cry a little when you tell him you can't bear the pain in your hip for another year while the cardiologist makes you wait. Maybe a phone call to the orthopod would help too.
> 
> MaChristie, sounds like your girls really gave you a great weekend.
> 
> We went to Bostn Pizza for supper last night, I like the food there but always find it so noisy, so many returns now go for the industrial look, I wish they would have lower ceilings with sound dampening tiles, I tried something new, baked cheese ravioli, it was quite good.


We'll see what the doctor has to say. The appointment is at 2-30 pm., chilly morning, for us, you would find it very pleasant for winter, Bonnie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We'll see what the doctor has to say. The appointment is at 2-30 pm., chilly morning, for us, you would find it very pleasant for winter, Bonnie!


Good luck Julie . Hope you get something sorted out


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not often, it's just a joke????
> I think it was my MILs way to get attention,..........
> Upon reading this I sound like a really nasty person


No you don't, you just sound normal to me!

:sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck Julie . Hope you get something sorted out


From me too, and make sure you lay it on thick - as my gran would have said!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck at the Doctor's, Julie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.

I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

That's an amazing quilt. I am in awe of your talent (and patience)


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

KateB said:


> From me too, and make sure you lay it on thick - as my gran would have said!


I agree, it's time to forget understatement and a few tears won't come amiss either. It's not a tactic to be overused but sometimes it can make a point especially if it's not your usual style!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


It's beautiful Sorlenna . Well done for your perseverance . Are you keeping it or is it a gift hint hint :sm04:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck Julie . Hope you get something sorted out


Thank you, Sonja, I hope so too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> From me too, and make sure you lay it on thick - as my gran would have said!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good luck at the Doctor's, Julie.


Thanks, Rookie!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not often, it's just a joke????
> I think it was my MILs way to get attention, she would phone every day & tell us what ached. She had arthritis but I wasn't real sympathetic because my mom had breast & bone cancer & passed away with less complaining than I heard in a week from her. I think when she got older she used her bad knee as an excuse not to garden, clean......etc.& get someone else to do for her. She was a strange woman.
> Upon reading this I sound like a really nasty person


Being a really nasty person does *not* describe you at all, Bonnie. Whatever your faults may be, being a nasty person is definitely not among the short list of them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


Bit early, still, Sorlenna! 
Your quilt is fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> I agree, it's time to forget understatement and a few tears won't come amiss either. It's not a tactic to be overused but sometimes it can make a point especially if it's not your usual style!


I am not one usually for tears- so it might work!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Being a really nasty person does *not* describe you at all, Bonnie. Whatever your faults may be, being a nasty person is definitely not among the short list of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Right on Ohio Joy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yes I have a square . My plan was to make my own square and then make a blanket , well after spending most of the afternoon pulling out and redoing , too tight, wrong colour , wrong finish etc I don't think I can face doing one more just yet never mind enough to make a blanket unless it's a blanket for a mouse in which case I've finished


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna, that's a beautiful quilt. 
Julie, good luck at the Drs tomorrow .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

11pm here and it's blowing a gale outside can here all the trees swaying about and the rain has just arrived wonder if thunder and lightening will join in too , still very warm


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorlenna, that quilt is beautiful and my or my the hrs of work in it. something to be proud of.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Sorlenna, that quilt is beautiful and my or my the hrs of work in it. something to be proud of.


It sure is!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


That looks stunning to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We'll see what the doctor has to say. The appointment is at 2-30 pm., chilly morning, for us, you would find it very pleasant for winter, Bonnie!


Hopefully he will be able to do something to speed things up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when heidi deep cleans anything is possible. my mother would be proud of her - she was always changing the furniture around - you never knew from one day to the next where it was going to be. lol i will have to say though - she usually doesn't clean quite so drastically - now she is talking paint. if i once get the my place ready she will come and tear into that. than goodness there is no paper to take down. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Taking down the wallpaper sounds like more than cleaning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

phyllis and her mother were a lot alike - walter handled evaline a lot better than i handled phyllis. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> When my husband has a tantrum ( no other word for it ) I say he must be related to my mother somewhere in his gene pool and its definitly not a compliment


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am way behind everyone but had a fantastic afternoon. Bella had her Make a Wish send off party and her 4th birthday party today. If you didn't know better you would think she was a healthy 4 year old child. She was so full of energy and smiles today. What a blessing to see. Make a wish provided a princess for the party and she was fantastic. Bella would not leave her side for an hour today. It was so incredible to see. Bella has even given me her give a way for KAP for this year. Not telling what it is though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kudos to dd. --- sam



machriste said:


> Saw our last show yesterday--a matinee--School of Rock. It was pure joy! The kids in it were amazing!!! That was our choice after not winning the Hamilton lottery. After the show we met younger DD's college roommate with her two darling daughters for sushi. What a fun evening. This am, DD had just gone out for NY bagels. Num! Home this afternoon. Wonderful weekend. My DDs sure know how to do a Mother's Day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see amazon has copies at a reasonable price - i may order one. wonder if the library has a copy. maybe i will wait and call them in the morning. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well you can try to tell Sam what it was about then!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when heidi deep cleans anything is possible. my mother would be proud of her - she was always changing the furniture around - you never knew from one day to the next where it was going to be. lol i will have to say though - she usually doesn't clean quite so drastically - now she is talking paint. if i once get the my place ready she will come and tear into that. than goodness there is no paper to take down. lol --- sam


My mother said her mother did the same thing. Mum would go to school or work and come home to find her bedroom had been moved. And grandma would move all the furniture herself. I remember her doing the same thing as well when she was older than I am now. No way would I be moving furniture round by myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am way behind everyone but had a fantastic afternoon. Bella had her Make a Wish send off party and her 4th birthday party today. If you didn't know better you would think she was a healthy 4 year old child. She was so full of energy and smiles today. What a blessing to see. Make a wish provided a princess for the party and she was fantastic. Bella would not leave her side for an hour today. It was so incredible to see. Bella has even given me her give a way for KAP for this year. Not telling what it is though.


What a wonderful day for Bella. 
When do they leave for Disneyland?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorlenna, that's a beautiful quilt.
> Julie, good luck at the Drs tomorrow .


Thank you, Mary- will be on my way shortly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hopefully he will be able to do something to speed things up.


I hope so too, I have a long list of questions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - not nasty at all - realistic - it's the way it was - no reason to sugar coat it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Not often, it's just a joke????
> I think it was my MILs way to get attention, she would phone every day & tell us what ached. She had arthritis but I wasn't real sympathetic because my mom had breast & bone cancer & passed away with less complaining than I heard in a week from her. I think when she got older she used her bad knee as an excuse not to garden, clean......etc.& get someone else to do for her. She was a strange woman.
> Upon reading this I sound like a really nasty person


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our tomatoes aren't doing much either - of course they don't get near the care that yours do. gary keeps planting them in the same spot - think the soil is just worn out as far as growing tomatoes are concerned. he doesn't even use fertilizer. i don't say anything anymore - i did not plant them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tomatoes here aren't doing great this year, no ripe news yet & most plants appear to have very few tomatoes, unless they are hiding n the foliage. Most people I talk to say the same thing. Good thing I canned so many last year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i go out for dinner with ed he always wants to go to jersey's which is a sports bars. everywhere you look there is a television and people talking and no sound dampening. not my favorite place but the pizza - while expensive - is very good. and they do have a good selection of beer. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, it's great that you had a good chat with Bronwen, seems things are going better. Good luck with the doctor tomorrow. Hopefully he can get thing straightened out. Maybe cry a little when you tell him you can't bear the pain in your hip for another year while the cardiologist makes you wait. Maybe a phone call to the orthopod would help too.
> 
> MaChristie, sounds like your girls really gave you a great weekend.
> 
> We went to Bostn Pizza for supper last night, I like the food there but always find it so noisy, so many returns now go for the industrial look, I wish they would have lower ceilings with sound dampening tiles, I tried something new, baked cheese ravioli, it was quite good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks pretty perfect to me sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is she able to walk around? --- sam



pacer said:


> I am way behind everyone but had a fantastic afternoon. Bella had her Make a Wish send off party and her 4th birthday party today. If you didn't know better you would think she was a healthy 4 year old child. She was so full of energy and smiles today. What a blessing to see. Make a wish provided a princess for the party and she was fantastic. Bella would not leave her side for an hour today. It was so incredible to see. Bella has even given me her give a way for KAP for this year. Not telling what it is though.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

How wonderful for Bella and her family! So glad to hear she was able to enjoy it all.

The quilt top is just gorgeous, Solenna.

Finished the weekend with a walk in Central Park, and a Typical, hair-raising NY cab ride to the airport, now are home safe and sound now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had a pleasant afternoon with ron. goodness the work he has yet to do. he took out the slider and put in a window - removed the deck that was out there since he never used it - has another maybe ten foot window to put in where the old kitchen window was. walls are coming down. when he is finished the entire front of the house will be open except for a short wall in the middle needed to support the beam that supports everything. he has two decks - the upper one is twelve feet wide by thirty long. the bottom deck is the same size. when he put the upper deck in he used a system that catches the rain water and directs it to a down spout which means if it is raining he can still use the bottom deck and not get wet. he has four ceiling fans going that keep the bugs away. when the upstairs in done he is going to do the downstairs - powder room - little kitchen - the rest will be "family room". gives him something to do in between computer jobs which just about fills his days to begin with. i look at the remodel as a long term project. i didn't even ask him when he thought he would be finished.

we went to Wauseon to Sullivan's. i had a great ruben sandwich with coleslaw on the side served with potatoe chips and a dill spear. ron had a hot pastrami sandwich - chips and dill slice - he didn't want any cole slaw. the sandwiches were very good. i brought half of mine home - will either eat it later tonight or tomorrow. i love ruben sandwiches.

gary has been outside most of the day trimming the bushes. what a big job that is. as long as he has been trimming i wonder if there is going to be anything left. lol --- sam

it has been a most lovely day - humidity down around 30# humidity - it hasn't been that low for quite a while. no rain insight unfortunately. passed some decent fields of corn which was a surprise given the amount of rain we have had. beans were looking a little worn. hopefully we will have some rain this week.

anxiously awaiting to see how julie fared - i would be inclined to have a hissy fit myself. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you had a good time and survived the taxi ride. good to know you are home safe and sound. --- sam



machriste said:


> How wonderful for Bella and her family! So glad to hear she was able to enjoy it all.
> 
> The quilt top is just gorgeous, Solenna.
> 
> Finished the weekend with a walk in Central Park, and a Typical, hair-raising NY cab ride to the airport, now are home safe and sound now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> had a pleasant afternoon with ron. goodness the work he has yet to do. he took out the slider and put in a window - removed the deck that was out there since he never used it - has another maybe ten foot window to put in where the old kitchen window was. walls are coming down. when he is finished the entire front of the house will be open except for a short wall in the middle needed to support the beam that supports everything. he has two decks - the upper one is twelve feet wide by thirty long. the bottom deck is the same size. when he put the upper deck in he used a system that catches the rain water and directs it to a down spout which means if it is raining he can still use the bottom deck and not get wet. he has four ceiling fans going that keep the bugs away. when the upstairs in done he is going to do the downstairs - powder room - little kitchen - the rest will be "family room". gives him something to do in between computer jobs which just about fills his days to begin with. i look at the remodel as a long term project. i didn't even ask him when he thought he would be finished.
> 
> we went to Wauseon to Sullivan's. i had a great ruben sandwich with coleslaw on the side served with potatoe chips and a dill spear. ron had a hot pastrami sandwich - chips and dill slice - he didn't want any cole slaw. the sandwiches were very good. i brought half of mine home - will either eat it later tonight or tomorrow. i love ruben sandwiches.
> 
> ...


I leave in about an hour, Sam! Will let you know what transpires.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Luck Julie. Yah, like Sam said try a hissy fit. Have to wonder at times if Doctors etc really know what real pain is....


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone bought used California shutters for a Patio Door and installed them themselves or had a handyman do it for them. I am thinking of looking on Kijiji and doing this to save some money.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to Bostn Pizza for supper last night, I like the food there but always find it so noisy, so many returns now go for the industrial look, I wish they would have lower ceilings with sound dampening tiles, I tried something new, baked cheese ravioli, it was quite good.


That happened at a burger place I liked--the new setup was "garage" and way too noisy, so I've not been back.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Machriste, it sounds as if you've had a wonderful and enjoyable weekend gift. You deserved it after this last year as house mother and the grief you've had. Many blessings ahead are my prayer for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your comments on the quilt. I'm thrilled it's finally together...and not sure what to do with myself now! LOL
I might actually focus on knitting for a change now. I'm not sure whether I'll keep it or gift it yet. It still needs quilting, too. I'll have to wait to get backing fabric, though I have several battings already.

I'm exhausted just reading about Ron's remodel. It'll be a whole new house. Love a good Reuben, too, and glad you had a good time, Sam.

We went for a bite and a beer which was relaxing. I hardly ever drink beer, but wasn't driving, so decided to splurge and have one. 

Machriste, sounds a wonderful trip!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I love Reuben also.
Sorienna, Yeah, glad you fished quilt top.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> How wonderful for Bella and her family! So glad to hear she was able to enjoy it all.
> 
> The quilt top is just gorgeous, Solenna.
> 
> Finished the weekend with a walk in Central Park, and a Typical, hair-raising NY cab ride to the airport, now are home safe and sound now.


Cabs in Chicago can have that effect also!! Glad you are now back home safe and sound, but sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad you got to see your friend, was this in any way expected?


No, Colleen had plans for later this year so even she was not expecting this.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary I am so happy to hear that Bella had such a wonderful party for her 4th bday. And her own princess too. Brings tears to my eyes. Such a sweet little babe. I am over the moon fir her and her family to go to Disney World. What great memories they will make.????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have a square . My plan was to make my own square and then make a blanket , well after spending most of the afternoon pulling out and redoing , too tight, wrong colour , wrong finish etc I don't think I can face doing one more just yet never mind enough to make a blanket unless it's a blanket for a mouse in which case I've finished


"Blanket for a mouse"


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Started this morning and finished this evening. 
Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat.
Marianna Mel on Ravelry.

The striped set is also by Marianna Mel and is Little Babbity. Did this set a few weeks ago I think.

Both are for a baby boy due in September. Will cast on tonight or maybe tomorrow for the matching blanket. 

Then only 2 more babies to knit for. Both due in October.
A friend's grandson and my great niece will arrive in October


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Very cute Mel, lots of babies due for we tea party folks. I'm going to get going on baby blanket squares soon for baby girl coming in November.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone, it was good to be able to see Colleen before she passed. She was such a beautiful soul. Now waiting for celebration of life details. I have left notes in a couple of places for her brother, but nothing heard from him. So will watch a few places for details. Sadly many of her friends are finding out from fb and not from family.

I do have good memories and have been able to find some new pics of her to keep.

Next: Lovely scrap quilt top, lots of work piecing all that together, cute baby clothes, great man jumpers as well. Glad Bonnie had a great birthday and was well enough to really enjoy it. 

Also, will admit that at 21, I refused to go to one Grandmother's funeral. I felt it would have been hypocracytic for me to do so and I had nothing to do with her for most of my life. this one had died on my 21st birthday and I wasn't ready for her funeral. Most of my family understood, so no grief. I do make it a rule to only go to a funeral if I personally knew the person who died or was friendly with their family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 7 August '16

Still light at almost nine in the evening although you can tell the days are slowly getting shorter. So unfortunate that I can't go spend the summer with Darowil. Like she would want me around for five or six months. Lol I wouldn't bother her much - I would be on the beach every day.

Max's blanket is moving slowly - such an easy pattern and I have had to frog twice. Maybe I should send it to Melody to do. Lol I will get it finished. It just isn't going to be ready by 25 September.

Greek Pasta Salad

I originally posted this recipe in the summer of 2010 using sea shell pasta. Today's version features three-cheese tortellini and added sweet peppers. It is also a larger recipe...a perfect salad for that potluck picnic coming up. We enjoyed it at a potluck picnic for twelve recently and then served the leftovers at a backyard BBQ the following day.

Serves 12

Ingredients

2 pound/ 750 gr 3-cheese tortellini 
1/2 cup basil pesto
1/3 cup sour cream 
1 English cucumber, chopped (or 4 mini cuc's)
3 cups cherry tomatoes, halved
1 cup chopped sweet pepper (red or yellow) 
1/2 cup diced red onion
2/3 cup crumbled feta cheese 
1/2 cup pine nuts, toasted
black olives, (optional)

Directions

1. In large pot of boiling, salted water, cook pasta according to directions on package. Drain. Rinse under cold running water and drain well. Allow pasta to cool.

2. Combine pesto and sour cream in small bowl.

3. Place pasta in large salad bowl, together with cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers, onions, cheese, pine nuts and olives.

4. Add dressing and toss to coat.

5. Refrigerate until serving.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/greek-pasta-salad-flashback-friday.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Caprese Pasta By Molly Watson, Local Foods Expert

Total Time: 18 minutes
Yield: 4 to 6 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 pound fresh, supremely ripe tomatoes
1 small clove garlic (optional)
3 Tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
3 sprigs fresh basil
8 ounces fresh mozzarella cheese
Salt
1 pound angel hair pasta

PREPARATION

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. While the water comes to a boil, prepare the tomatoes:

2. Halve the tomatoes crosswise, squeeze excess juice from the tomatoes into a bowl large enough to hold the pasta once it's cooked, chop the tomatoes, and add the chopped tomatoes to their juices in the bowl.

3. Peel and mince the garlic, if you want to use it, and add it to the tomatoes. Pour in the olive oil to tomatoes and toss to combine.

4. Remove the leaves from the basil stems, stack them up, and cut them crosswise into ribbons. Add three-quarters of the basil to the tomatoes; set aside the rest to use as a garnish.

5. Dice the mozzarella. Add half of the mozzarella to the tomatoes (it will melt a bit with the pasta) and reserve the rest to add at the end.

6. Add enough salt to the boiling water to make it taste as salty as the sea (about 1 tablespoon salt to 2 quarts of water). Seriously, you want the water seasoned enough so that the pasta gets a bit of seasoning as it cooks and brings it to the whole dish.

7. When the water boils, add the pasta and cook it until it's tender to the bite.

8. Drain and quickly add the pasta to the bowl with the tomato mixture in it.

9. Toss well to combine everything thoroughly-the heat from the pasta will melt the cheese a bit, the pasta will absorb a bit of the tomato juices, and the tossing will help emulsify the tomato juice and olive oil into a real sauce.

10. Divide the pasta between 4 to 6 servings bowls and top with the remaining mozzarella and garnish with the remaining basil.

http://localfoods.about.com/od/pastas/r/Caprese-Pasta.htm?utm_content=7250175&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=internationalc&utm_term=bouncex

Gluten Free Pizza

Ingredients

1 1/3 cups (325 mL) Bisquick* Gluten Free mix Homemade Bisquick
1/2 tsp (2 mL) Italian seasoning or dried basil
1/2 cup (125 mL) water
1/3 cup (75 mL) vegetable oil
2 eggs, beaten

Suggested Topping Quantities:

3/4 cup (175 mL) pizza sauce (or desired amount)
1 cup (250 mL) bite-size pieces favourite meat or vegetables
1 1/2 cups (375 mL) shredded mozzarella cheese

Nutrition Information: Calories 230 - Calories From Fat 130 - Total Fat 14g - Trans Fat 0g - Saturated Fat 2 1/2g - Total Carbs 23g - Sugars 2g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Protein 3g - Cholesterol 70mg - Sodium 320mg

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 425°. Grease 12 inch pizza pan. Stir Bisquick mix, Italian seasoning, water, oil and eggs until well combined - spread in pan.

2. Bake 15 minutes (crust will appear cracked.

3. Spread pizza sauce over crust - top with meat and cheese

4. Bake 10-15 minutes longer or until cheese is melted.

http://www.lifemadedelicious.ca/recipes/gluten-free-pizza/04a2a536-21fc-4a60-a7a5-2652037f5719/

Homemade Bisquick Mix

Yield: 6 cups

Ingredients:

6 cups all-purpose flour, sifted
3 tablespoons baking powder
1 tablespoon salt
1/2 cup cold unsalted butter

Instructions:

1. Measure the sifted flour, baking powder and salt into a large bowl. Use a wire whisk to blend thoroughly.

2. Cut in cold butter using a pastry cutter until thoroughly incorporated. Store refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 4 months.

NOTE: Perhaps you're wondering just how well this homemade Bisquick recipe will work in your traditional Bisquick recipes. I've successfully substituted it for store bought Bisquick in all of my favorite recipes, including these quick and delicious 15-minute homemade biscuits (http://unsophisticook.com/15-minute-homemade-biscuits/)and this easy homemade shortcakes recipe (http://unsophisticook.com/easy-shortcake-recipe)

http://unsophisticook.com/bisquick-recipe/

HOMEMADE GLUTEN-FREE BISQUICK

Author: GLUTENFREEBAKING.COM
Total time: 5 mins
Serves: 7 CUPS HOMEMADE BISQUICK

This recipe makes homemade gluten-free Bisquick that you can substitute cup for cup in your favorite Bisquick recipes.

INGREDIENTS

4 cups white rice flour
2 cups tapioca starch
1/4 cup granulated sugar
3 tablespoons baking powder
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoon xanthan gum
1 cup solid vegetable shortening

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place the dry ingredients into the bowl of a food processor. Don't have a food processor? No problem! Whisk the ingredients together in a large bowl.

2. Add the shortening. Run the food processor until no large pieces of shortening remain. If you're doing this by hand, rub the shortening into the flour mixture with your hands or use a pastry cutter. This takes a minute since we're making such a large batch of gluten-free Bisquick.

3. Store it! Place the gluten-free Bisquick in an airtight container for up to six weeks.

http://www.glutenfreebaking.com/homemade-gluten-free-bisquick-recipe/

Meat Loaf Squares Recipe (Gluten Free)

Meat loaf meets Shepherd's Pie in this delicious gluten free creation!

Total Time 1hr15min
Servings 4

Ingredients

1 1/2 lb (750 g) lean ground beef
2 cups (500 mL) Rice Chex* cereal, finely crushed
1 can (8 oz) tomato sauce (about 1 cup/250 mL)
1 medium carrot, grated (about 1 cup/250 mL)
1/4 cup (50 mL) chopped fresh parsley
3/4 tsp (3 mL) salt
3/4 tsp (3 mL) pepper
2 eggs, slightly beaten
3 cups (750 mL) prepared mashed potatoes
1/2 cup (125 mL) ketchup

Instructions

1. Heat oven to 375°. Grease 9inch square baking pan

2. In a large bowl mix beef, cereal, tomato sauce, carrot, parsley, salt, pepper and eggs just until combined.

3. spread mashed potatoes on top - cover with remaining beef mixture.

4. Spread ketchup on top

5. bake 50/60 minutes or until meat thermometer inserted in centre of meat ready 165°.

6. Cool 15 minutes, cut into 4 squares.

NOTE: I would add at least two medium onions minced. Have to have onions in meat loaf.

http://www.lifemadedelicious.ca/recipes/mashed-potato-stuffed-meat-loaf-squares/404771fb-258c-44c1-8508-318e78ba3e44

ROASTED TOMATO GARLIC PASTA BY AMY JOHNSON

Roasted tomatoes and garlic are tossed with pasta to make this incredibly easy and oh so delicious pasta dish.

TOTAL TIME: 40 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:

2 pounds small tomatoes (like grape or cherry)
2 tablespoons olive oil
10 garlic cloves, crushed
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 tablespoons butter
1 pound linguine pasta (or preferred pasta)
1/3 cup rough chopped fresh basil, plus more for garnish
Optional: grated parmesan for garnish

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 425-degrees F.

2. Slice 1/2 of tomatoes in half.

3. Drizzle large rimmed baking sheet* with the olive oil. Add tomatoes and garlic to pan. Toss to coat; spread evenly in single layer. Roast at 425-degrees F for 20 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, cook pasta according to package instructions; drain pasta, reserving 1/2 cup of pasta water.

5. Carefully remove pan from oven, add salt, pepper, and butter; allow butter to melt; toss all together to coat. Spread evenly on pan and return to oven; roast for another 10 minutes.

6. Remove baking pan from oven; add drained pasta, a smidgen of reserved pasta water, add the chopped basil to baking pan; toss to coat. Add more reserved pasta water as needed, a little at a time, to desired preference.

7. Serve warm topped with additional chopped basil and grated parmesan (optional).

NOTE: For easy cleanup, line baking pan with aluminum foil or baking parchment.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/roasted-tomato-garlic-pasta-recipe/

Old Fashioned Peach Cobbler

When the peaches are in season I love making peach cobbler. It's a favorite dessert of many and so easy to make.

Ingredients

2 c Fresh Sliced Peaches, can use frozen too in simple syrup (recipe follows)
1 c Self-Rising Flour
1 c Sugar
1 c Milk
8 tbs Butter ( 1 stick)
Dash or Two of Cinnamon
2 tbs Peach Simple Syrup
Simple Syrup
2 c Water
2 c Sugar

Directions

1. I like to prepare the peaches the day before but it can be done the day of making the cobbler. To prepare the peaches, peel and slice the peaches and add slices to simple syrup on the stove top in a medium sauce pan.

2. Bring simple syrup and peaches to a boil and cook for 3 minutes, remove from heat to cool. I store the peaches in the simple syrup in the refrigerator until I'm ready to make the cobbler.

3. Okay, making the cobbler! Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

4. Place butter in an 8x8 baking dish and place into the oven while it preheats to melt the butter.

5. While the butter melts, in a mixing bowl combine flour, sugar, milk with a dash or two of ground cinnamon. Mix well into a batter.

6. Pour the batter into the baking dish of melted butter. Do not stir to combine the butter with the batter.

7. Lastly spoon peaches into the baking dish and drizzle 2 tbs of the simple syrup the peaches were cooked in over the cobbler.

8. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 45-50 minutes until the top is golden brown. Allow to cool slightly before serving. Peach cobbler is great served warm with vanilla ice cream or cool out of the refrigerator.

Tip: To speed up the ripening process in peaches, place them in a loosely sealed brown paper bag on the counter.

Tip: Peeling fresh peaches is easier if you make an X slit in the top of each peach and place in boiling water for about a minute, the remove and place into an ice water bath to cool.

Tip: Always use a dry measuring cup when measuring out dry ingredients and use a wet measuring cup when measuring out wet ingredients.

http://juliassimplysouthern.blogspot.com/2016/06/old-fashioned-peach-cobbler.html

Strawberry Biscuit-and-Jam Cobbler

Cobbler-style biscuits are nestled on top of fresh strawberry jam and baked until bubbling and golden. A wonderful summer dessert!

total time: 1 hour 35 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

For the Strawberry Jam:

2 pounds fresh strawberries, hulled and cut into ½-inch pieces
2 cups (397 grams) granulated sugar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
For the Biscuit Cobbler Topping:
1¾ cups (248 grams) all-purpose flour
¼ (50 grams) cup granulated sugar
1¾ teaspoons baking powder
¾ teaspoon kosher salt
6 tablespoons (85 grams) unsalted butter, cold, cut into small cubes
¾ cup (180 ml) heavy cream

For the Topping:

Heavy cream, for brushing
Coarse sanding sugar, for sprinkling

DIRECTIONS:

Make the Jam:

1. Place the strawberries, sugar and lemon juice in a 4-quart saucepan and cook over medium-high heat, stirring occasionally, until reduced to 4 cups, about 12 minutes. Allow to cool completely. (The jam can be stored, covered, in the refrigerator for up to 3 days.)

2. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F and adjust an oven rack to the lower third position, and place a baking sheet on the rack below.

Make the Biscuit Cobbler Topping:

1. In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt.

2. Using a pastry blender, cut in the butter until the largest pieces are the size of peas.

3. Using a fork, stir in the heavy cream until a dough starts to come together but is still crumbly.

4. Turn the dough out onto a clean work surface and knead briefly to form cohesive dough.

5. Pat the dough into an 8-inch round and cut into 8 wedges.

6. Spread the jam onto the bottom of a 9½-inch deep-dish pie plate or skillet.

7. Arrange the dough on top in a round.

8. Brush the dough with heavy cream and sprinkle with sanding sugar.

9. Bake until the strawberry jam is bubbling and the cobbler is golden brown, about 50 minutes.

10. Allow to cool to warm room temperature before serving.

(Recipe slightly adapted from Martha Stewart Living Magazine)

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/strawberry-cobbler/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be lovely when finished but right now everything is down to the studding and subfloor. It would be overwhelming to me. he is younger than me. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your comments on the quilt. I'm thrilled it's finally together...and not sure what to do with myself now! LOL
> I might actually focus on knitting for a change now. I'm not sure whether I'll keep it or gift it yet. It still needs quilting, too. I'll have to wait to get backing fabric, though I have several battings already.
> 
> I'm exhausted just reading about Ron's remodel. It'll be a whole new house. Love a good Reuben, too, and glad you had a good time, Sam.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely outfits melody - the babies will look very smart in them. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished this evening.
> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat.
> Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> What a wonderful day for Bella.
> When do they leave for Disneyland?


They leave really early on Tuesday morning. Bella received several dresses that will make her look like a princess and on her actual birthday (Thursday), she will get a special day where she will be made up to look like a princess and get some special time with one of the princesses. She really was in her glory today and couldn't get enough of Princess Belle who came to her party today. It truly was a magical day. I did find out that the family qualified for two of the villa apartments due to the nurse who has to travel with them. The nurse will be in the adjoining apt. and she will have the medical supplies in her refrigerator. There is only a 50 minute layover at the airport so arrangements are made for transport from one gate to the other. Everyone is super excited to go as they should be. This sure beats the mood of the family in May when they did not think that Bella would survive to come home. I was so delighted to see Bella so excited today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> is she able to walk around? --- sam


She can walk around if she is rested, but sometimes the strength in the legs isn't as good. She has leg braces with treads on the bottoms so she can walk on them without shoes during the summer. She has 3 external medical sites to be careful of. She has a colostomy bag, port and I believe a broviac for TPN feeding. She was able to enjoy some of the cake today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We used to put out a little bowl of beer and that got rid of them, also table salt worked if I remember right, but I won't swear to it. Would diatamacious earth work?


we used to put tin foil round plates full of beer and they would really get rid of them.Some times we found them dead on top of each other. I hated those darned slugs. Pat would have to get rid of them for me. None I ever ran into in Alberta but lots when we lived in Vancouver. I am in a condo now but Kelly (son) hasn't seen any so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:15 am on a sunny Sunday Morning.????
> 
> Tossed and turned all night until about 5am????
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
I hope that you got a good nap in today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes one has to have "diarrhea of the mouth"???????? I imagine after the shock, quite a few had a good laughs.


lol, Thankfully only the person that I replied to was in earshot, but I'm sure she passed it on to my cousin's wife later, I'm sure it gave my cousin's wife a good chuckle later on anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you want to tag along with David the next time he heads this way, I'll come get you and we'll make the LYS rounds while he's doing what he needs to do.


I wish I could, that would be such a great time, unfortunately he can't have anyone in the truck with him who isn't an employee for insurance reasons. But it'd sure be fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


That looks spectacular, and it sure didn't take you very long, wow! It'd take me months and by months, I mean years to do something like that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish I could, that would be such a great time, unfortunately he can't have anyone in the truck with him who isn't an employee for insurance reasons. But it'd sure be fun.


I understand - then we'll just have to plan something else.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Belle is my favorite princess, too! I hope the family has a fantabulous trip!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks spectacular, and it sure didn't take you very long, wow! It'd take me months and by months, I mean years to do something like that.


I won't tell you how long it was in the box, then! Ha.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A couple of updates:

Dawn's Mom is still in the hospitals with more tests and procedures tomorrow. Please continue the prayers, please.

I talked to Jynx today and she's feeling great after the most recent hospital experience and sounds as upbeat as when I saw her in June. She's very optimistic for a good recovery and is planning a trip to Ireland. She really wanted to be at the KAP and if will alone was all it took, she would be there, but Dr's. orders are keeping her home. She appreciates all the prayers and sends her love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished this evening.
> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat.
> Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> ...


You do such lovely and fast work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


Looks great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you everyone, it was good to be able to see Colleen before she passed. She was such a beautiful soul. Now waiting for celebration of life details. I have left notes in a couple of places for her brother, but nothing heard from him. So will watch a few places for details. Sadly many of her friends are finding out from fb and not from family.
> 
> I do have good memories and have been able to find some new pics of her to keep.
> 
> ...


Its good that you were able to actually spend time with her and that you have great memories.

Your reason for not going was valid, it wasn't just because you were in a snit that she gave something to her DIL that you thought was your due, none of us wanted to go to my grandmothers funeral, even the pastor that she had written that she wanted to preform the funeral said no. :sm06: 
I agree, I only go to certain funerals, I made the mistake of going to a wake with a friend who didn't want to go alone, the deceased had been murdered, tortured actually and you could see the pain etched in his features that no amount of make up could hide, never again is all I can say, not even for family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am way behind everyone but had a fantastic afternoon. Bella had her Make a Wish send off party and her 4th birthday party today. If you didn't know better you would think she was a healthy 4 year old child. She was so full of energy and smiles today. What a blessing to see. Make a wish provided a princess for the party and she was fantastic. Bella would not leave her side for an hour today. It was so incredible to see. Bella has even given me her give a way for KAP for this year. Not telling what it is though.


That's wonderful!! She seems to be doing so much better, long may it continue, from our mouths to Gods ears.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> our tomatoes aren't doing much either - of course they don't get near the care that yours do. gary keeps planting them in the same spot - think the soil is just worn out as far as growing tomatoes are concerned. he doesn't even use fertilizer. i don't say anything anymore - i did not plant them. --- sam


My tomatoes are going gang busters, I'm just hoping that they start to ripen soon, I want to get as many this year as possible, to can for tomato sauce. We put new soil in all the tomato pots, the old just didn't have enough nutrients in it even with feeding the plants regularly. I finally was able to impress on my neighbor friend that feeding your plants really does help them to grow, they need good nutrition just like the kids. lol her plants are doing much better this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> our tomatoes aren't doing much either - of course they don't get near the care that yours do. gary keeps planting them in the same spot - think the soil is just worn out as far as growing tomatoes are concerned. he doesn't even use fertilizer. i don't say anything anymore - i did not plant them. --- sam


I move stuff around every year, always rotate the potatoes & corn. I think if you don't move things you are more prone to diseases as well as depleting the nutrients. 
Thus year DH brought me several pails of liquid nitrogen fertilizer so I've given some areas a good drink


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I won't tell you how long it was in the box, then! Ha.


I have a few of those type projects. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand - then we'll just have to plan something else.


Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A couple of updates:
> 
> Dawn's Mom is still in the hospitals with more tests and procedures tomorrow. Please continue the prayers, please.
> 
> I talked to Jynx today and she's feeling great after the most recent hospital experience and sounds as upbeat as when I saw her in June. She's very optimistic for a good recovery and is planning a trip to Ireland. She really wanted to be at the KAP and if will alone was all it took, she would be there, but Dr's. orders are keeping her home. She appreciates all the prayers and sends her love.


Many prayers for Dawn's mom and Dawn. 
Wonderful news on Jynx!! Prayers that her health just keeps improving with less stress.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, cute outfits, those needles are smoking again????

Jeanette, thanks for the update on Dawns mom, hope they can get her fixed up soon. Good to hear Jynx is on the mend

Sam, it's good you had a nice visit with Ron, in sure his house will be nice when done but so hard to live in such a mess. I have to admit I've never tasted a Reuben sandwich, guess I should try it. The roasted garlic pasta recipe us similar to what I canned last fall.i love it.
The GKs arrived after supper, are here til Wed. Morning, should keep me entertained.
I canned a case of peaches for DS & DIL today, he bought them thinking they would keep til she was done work but they were getting too ripe & I needed something for my free time????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am way behind everyone but had a fantastic afternoon. Bella had her Make a Wish send off party and her 4th birthday party today. If you didn't know better you would think she was a healthy 4 year old child. She was so full of energy and smiles today. What a blessing to see. Make a wish provided a princess for the party and she was fantastic. Bella would not leave her side for an hour today. It was so incredible to see. Bella has even given me her give a way for KAP for this year. Not telling what it is though.


Sounds like you all had a wonderful time . Bella s parents must have loved seeing her like that . 
Hope the whole family have a fantastic time together when they go on holiday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> How wonderful for Bella and her family! So glad to hear she was able to enjoy it all.
> 
> The quilt top is just gorgeous, Solenna.
> 
> Finished the weekend with a walk in Central Park, and a Typical, hair-raising NY cab ride to the airport, now are home safe and sound now.


Glad you had a wonderful time in New York even with the hair raising taxi ride 
Is everything ready for the girls coming back ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished this evening.
> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat.
> Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> ...


 They are lovely little sets Mel like the colours you have used . I am definitly going to knit a Marianna pattern next they are wonderful patterns but are all so easy to follow and no complications at all .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope kate does not take offense - for sure none is intended. i wonder if she will recognize any of these. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=17473


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the updates jeanette - tons of healing energy zooming westward to surround dawn's mother and our jynx in warm healing energy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> A couple of updates:
> 
> Dawn's Mom is still in the hospitals with more tests and procedures tomorrow. Please continue the prayers, please.
> 
> I talked to Jynx today and she's feeling great after the most recent hospital experience and sounds as upbeat as when I saw her in June. She's very optimistic for a good recovery and is planning a trip to Ireland. She really wanted to be at the KAP and if will alone was all it took, she would be there, but Dr's. orders are keeping her home. She appreciates all the prayers and sends her love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you like corn beef and sauerkraut on rye you will love a ruben - usually served warm. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, cute outfits, those needles are smoking again????
> 
> Jeanette, thanks for the update on Dawns mom, hope they can get her fixed up soon. Good to hear Jynx is on the mend
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> They leave really early on Tuesday morning. Bella received several dresses that will make her look like a princess and on her actual birthday (Thursday), she will get a special day where she will be made up to look like a princess and get some special time with one of the princesses. She really was in her glory today and couldn't get enough of Princess Belle who came to her party today. It truly was a magical day. I did find out that the family qualified for two of the villa apartments due to the nurse who has to travel with them. The nurse will be in the adjoining apt. and she will have the medical supplies in her refrigerator. There is only a 50 minute layover at the airport so arrangements are made for transport from one gate to the other. Everyone is super excited to go as they should be. This sure beats the mood of the family in May when they did not think that Bella would survive to come home. I was so delighted to see Bella so excited today.


What a truly magical day for a very special little girl. I do hope that all the family have a wonderful time at Disneyland and that Bella is not too tired after all the travelling involved. The logistics involved in the planning of this trip must have been a mega challenge for someone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope kate does not take offense - for sure none is intended. i wonder if she will recognize any of these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=17473


Completely in the huff....not! The one with the statue with the traffic cone on his head is well known in Glasgow (Duke of Wellington) and no-one in authority now bothers to remove it. I would say that the first one (going by the price on the board in dollars!) isn't Scotland and neither is the horse racing - I would guess that's Irish. And the picture of the tartan outfits they produced for our team at the Commonwealth Games....just awful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


Wow that is amazing. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Being a really nasty person does *not* describe you at all, Bonnie. Whatever your faults may be, being a nasty person is definitely not among the short list of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Agreed. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I have a square . My plan was to make my own square and then make a blanket , well after spending most of the afternoon pulling out and redoing , too tight, wrong colour , wrong finish etc I don't think I can face doing one more just yet never mind enough to make a blanket unless it's a blanket for a mouse in which case I've finished


Ha ha ... a mouse. You make me smile Sonja. :sm11: I am sure you will come up with an amazing blanket.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am way behind everyone but had a fantastic afternoon. Bella had her Make a Wish send off party and her 4th birthday party today. If you didn't know better you would think she was a healthy 4 year old child. She was so full of energy and smiles today. What a blessing to see. Make a wish provided a princess for the party and she was fantastic. Bella would not leave her side for an hour today. It was so incredible to see. Bella has even given me her give a way for KAP for this year. Not telling what it is though.


Happy Birthday Bella! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> had a pleasant afternoon with ron. goodness the work he has yet to do. he took out the slider and put in a window - removed the deck that was out there since he never used it - has another maybe ten foot window to put in where the old kitchen window was. walls are coming down. when he is finished the entire front of the house will be open except for a short wall in the middle needed to support the beam that supports everything. he has two decks - the upper one is twelve feet wide by thirty long. the bottom deck is the same size. when he put the upper deck in he used a system that catches the rain water and directs it to a down spout which means if it is raining he can still use the bottom deck and not get wet. he has four ceiling fans going that keep the bugs away. when the upstairs in done he is going to do the downstairs - powder room - little kitchen - the rest will be "family room". gives him something to do in between computer jobs which just about fills his days to begin with. i look at the remodel as a long term project. i didn't even ask him when he thought he would be finished.
> 
> we went to Wauseon to Sullivan's. i had a great ruben sandwich with coleslaw on the side served with potatoe chips and a dill spear. ron had a hot pastrami sandwich - chips and dill slice - he didn't want any cole slaw. the sandwiches were very good. i brought half of mine home - will either eat it later tonight or tomorrow. i love ruben sandwiches.
> 
> ...


Great that you had a good day Sam. And a good catch up with your friend. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished this evening.
> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat.
> Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> ...


Very cute. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A couple of updates:
> 
> Dawn's Mom is still in the hospitals with more tests and procedures tomorrow. Please continue the prayers, please.
> 
> I talked to Jynx today and she's feeling great after the most recent hospital experience and sounds as upbeat as when I saw her in June. She's very optimistic for a good recovery and is planning a trip to Ireland. She really wanted to be at the KAP and if will alone was all it took, she would be there, but Dr's. orders are keeping her home. She appreciates all the prayers and sends her love.


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Good Luck Julie. Yah, like Sam said try a hissy fit. Have to wonder at times if Doctors etc really know what real pain is....


I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.

I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> No, Colleen had plans for later this year so even she was not expecting this.


I am sorry to hear that. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Julie! I'd hoped for better news. 

Kate, the first photo in that article is in Portland, Oregon--I've seen that before. 

We had a power outage last night due to a storm (mostly show and not much water), but all was restored for us pretty quickly. Nice cool temperatures this morning.

Hugs and blessings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wish I'd seen the bacon/chicken recipe yesterday. I had chicken breasts for dinner last night and that would have been one I could have tried.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I move stuff around every year, always rotate the potatoes & corn. I think if you don't move things you are more prone to diseases as well as depleting the nutrients.
> Thus year DH brought me several pails of liquid nitrogen fertilizer so I've given some areas a good drink


We planted peas in the watermelon patch this spring to put nitrogen back into the soil, we'll probably do that again, but it's always good to rotate crops, unfortunately hard to do with potted veggies, so we just dumped the soil from the last two years into the veggie garden and mixed it in. I would so love to have your garden. I've been researching grow lights, and seems what I have is pretty much the best so I'll just get a couple more of those, so that I can start more at one time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.
> 
> I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


I'm hoping that his letter will emphasise the amount of pain you are having and that it is important to get you sooner, not due to your heart but due to other issues that may impact you heart if they continue, pain isn't good for anyone's heart. 
Glad that the burning hasn't started, hopefully it will not and the cream will relieve some pain. 
Can't really say I blame you for being fed up, it's been an awfully long drawn out process that seems to just be getting longer. 
HUGS!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally finished last week. Sending prayers for Marianne and Alan. Also for Julie. I need to get my butt in gear and go see mom. Also get to the laundromat. I still have a few things to get ready for KAP. Managed to kill my laptop Friday night. Have to figure out what we are going to do about that. I can't go long with out it. I took DD and the kids down to my cousins tractor show yesterday. Had a good time. The kids both slept on the way home. Now I have 32 pages to catch up on for this week already!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love seeing the areas where you all live because it makes it possible to envision sitting around visiting in person.
> 
> Sorlenna, hope you're feeling better.
> 
> ...


Adding Dawn's mom to my prayers


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone I love the little hat and jacket.
Sonja I have never had a problem with a Marianna Mel pattern. They are simply written and easy to understand. Love them.????

Julie I hope the letter will help the process to be sped up for you 

KAP weekend coming up again. This year has flown by. Safe travels to all attending.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that's a good idea! I hadn't thought of doing that...


Poledra65 said:


> It remains to be seen as to how often or if it gets worn by David, but if all else fails, I'll pull it out of his closet and wear it myself. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an awesome quilt! 


Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with Joy! Definitely not nasty!


jheiens said:


> Being a really nasty person does *not* describe you at all, Bonnie. Whatever your faults may be, being a nasty person is definitely not among the short list of them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so funny!


Swedenme said:


> Yes I have a square . My plan was to make my own square and then make a blanket , well after spending most of the afternoon pulling out and redoing , too tight, wrong colour , wrong finish etc I don't think I can face doing one more just yet never mind enough to make a blanket unless it's a blanket for a mouse in which case I've finished


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was teaching and it was spring break Brantley never knew what to expect that week. I'd always start some project to re-do a room in the house. When pregnant with Hannah, he came home one day to find I had ripped out all the ancient worn out wall-to-wall carpenting in the living room and dining room. I couldn't drag it out the door so I had the then teenager neighbor come over and he dragged it out the front door and it was piled in the front yard. Other times DH would come home and I would have stripped old wall paper down and/or was in the middle of painting a room. One time he went to Florida to help a friend move up to Georgia and was gone 3 days. When he got back I had not only painted the kitchen, but put up a back splash made out of tin and re-done the kitchen counter top, and refinished the counter island that is our coffee center. He was blown away that I had gotten all of it done while he was gone. Obviously I don't/can't do such jobs now. What....last year it took a full week just to paint the kitchen cabinets! I still love to rearrange furniture every so often too but certainly pay for it when I over do!



darowil said:


> My mother said her mother did the same thing. Mum would go to school or work and come home to find her bedroom had been moved. And grandma would move all the furniture herself. I remember her doing the same thing as well when she was older than I am now. No way would I be moving furniture round by myself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope kate does not take offense - for sure none is intended. i wonder if she will recognize any of these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=17473


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Completely in the huff....not! The one with the statue with the traffic cone on his head is well known in Glasgow (Duke of Wellington) and no-one in authority now bothers to remove it. I would say that the first one (going by the price on the board in dollars!) isn't Scotland and neither is the horse racing - I would guess that's Irish. And the picture of the tartan outfits they produced for our team at the Commonwealth Games....just awful!


I knew I had seen that tartan photo before, & yes, awful. Sort of like the Norwegian curling outfits, you wonder what the designer was smoking????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.
> 
> I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


I'm sorry you didn't get much help.
Could you phone the surgeons office & see if they will get on the cardiologists to get you in? Might be worth a try one the new cream helps a little with no side effects


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I love a good pastrami and reuben sandwiches. Two of my favorites. Sounds like Ron is pretty much rebuilding the entire house! Wow, what a lot of changes. When Gary finishes trimming the bushes tell him he is welcome to come trim ours; boy do they need it!

Yesterday the cookout was perfect. Hannah gave everyone the gifts she brought back from Spain for everyone and they really appreciated her remembering them in her adventures. She gave Brantley a wonderful ball cap from Scotland which he really loves. Everyone enjoyed the burgers, etc. and this morning our cousin & cousin-in-law wanted some of the cream cheese pound cake, bacon, and fruit (cantalope & strawberries) for breakfast. They loved the pound cake so much I sent the rest of it home with them and I promised DH I'd make another one for us today. LOL. I hadn't used this recipe before so I was really pleased with it. Just in case anyone wants it here is the recipe.

Cream Cheese Pound Cake
(preheat oven to 325 degrees)

3 sticks butter
1 - 8oz brick of cream cheese
6 eggs
3 c sugar
3 c flour (I used cake flour)
1 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla extract

Directions: Let butter, cream cheese & eggs sit out to reach room temperature (about 30 minutes should do it). Cream butter & cream cheese until fluffy then add in sugar and blend in. Add in eggs one at a time beating well between adding each one. Blend together flour and salt and add in slowly mixing well but do not over mix. Add in vanilla.

Prepare bundt or tube pan by spraying with Baker's Joy (or grease & flour well). I then sprinkle the pan with raw pure cane sugar. Pour batter into pan. Bake at 325 degrees for 1 1/2 hours. Test with a skewer (I use the bamboo shish kabob stick) to make sure it is done. Remove from oven, turn out onto a wire rack and cool. 
----------------------------------


thewren said:


> had a pleasant afternoon with ron. goodness the work he has yet to do. he took out the slider and put in a window - removed the deck that was out there since he never used it - has another maybe ten foot window to put in where the old kitchen window was. walls are coming down. when he is finished the entire front of the house will be open except for a short wall in the middle needed to support the beam that supports everything. he has two decks - the upper one is twelve feet wide by thirty long. the bottom deck is the same size. when he put the upper deck in he used a system that catches the rain water and directs it to a down spout which means if it is raining he can still use the bottom deck and not get wet. he has four ceiling fans going that keep the bugs away. when the upstairs in done he is going to do the downstairs - powder room - little kitchen - the rest will be "family room". gives him something to do in between computer jobs which just about fills his days to begin with. i look at the remodel as a long term project. i didn't even ask him when he thought he would be finished.
> 
> we went to Wauseon to Sullivan's. i had a great ruben sandwich with coleslaw on the side served with potatoe chips and a dill spear. ron had a hot pastrami sandwich - chips and dill slice - he didn't want any cole slaw. the sandwiches were very good. i brought half of mine home - will either eat it later tonight or tomorrow. i love ruben sandwiches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We planted peas in the watermelon patch this spring to put nitrogen back into the soil, we'll probably do that again, but it's always good to rotate crops, unfortunately hard to do with potted veggies, so we just dumped the soil from the last two years into the veggie garden and mixed it in. I would so love to have your garden. I've been researching grow lights, and seems what I have is pretty much the best so I'll just get a couple more of those, so that I can start more at one time.


Do any of you have trouble wth potatoe bugs?
Most of my neighbors have had them, my mom always told me to take the potato tops off the garden & throw them far away, I put them in my quad wagon & haul them out to the edge of a field. I've always done this & so far never a potato bug so there must be something to it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Melody, love the baby sweaters and hats.
Rookie, thank you for update on Dawn's DM and Jynx. Healing energy sent for both of them.
Maya and I had short half hour walk today. Colitis still running rampant so canceled trip to Napa and Grass Valley.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that's a good idea! I hadn't thought of doing that...


A really good reason to pick a color I love. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I forgot to comment about Bella last nght, it must be wonderful to see her enjoying things. As you said after her last hospital stay it must really help her parents too. I hope they all have a great time at Disneyland


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do any of you have trouble wth potatoe bugs?
> Most of my neighbors have had them, my mom always told me to take the potato tops off the garden & throw them far away, I put them in my quad wagon & haul them out to the edge of a field. I've always done this & so far never a potato bug so there must be something to it.


I've never heard of them before, I'll have to ask Painters when we see them next this weekend at the farmers market. 
I want to plant potatoes next spring. 
We do get cut bugs though that will go under and the next thing you know your broccoli or corn or whatever is laying on the ground. :sm22: And they are in the dirt so you can't see them, very maddening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love a good pastrami and reuben sandwiches. Two of my favorites. Sounds like Ron is pretty much rebuilding the entire house! Wow, what a lot of changes. When Gary finishes trimming the bushes tell him he is welcome to come trim ours; boy do they need it!
> 
> Yesterday the cookout was perfect. Hannah gave everyone the gifts she brought back from Spain for everyone and they really appreciated her remembering them in her adventures. She gave Brantley a wonderful ball cap from Scotland which he really loves. Everyone enjoyed the burgers, etc. and this morning our cousin & cousin-in-law wanted some of the cream cheese pound cake, bacon, and fruit (cantalope & strawberries) for breakfast. They loved the pound cake so much I sent the rest of it home with them and I promised DH I'd make another one for us today. LOL. I hadn't used this recipe before so I was really pleased with it. Just in case anyone wants it here is the recipe.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that you all had a great time and that everyone loved their gifts, did she bring you back any yarn from Spain or Scotland?
Definitely keeping this recipe to try for Marla, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David called, he passed his CDL physical, knew he would. So now he's headed to go get loaded and head back off to Mary's territory again. 
I need to go get my shower since I'm caught up and just sitting on my hinney, I need to hang out some more laundry, I have one load hung out already. 
It's a nice sunny day now, wondered if it would rain again, it poured all night, we needed the rain, but boy, the light show that went on all night, and the humidity, I didn't sleep well at all, a nap this afternoon I think. 
Have a great day all, see y'all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, Julie! I'd hoped for better news.
> 
> Kate, the first photo in that article is in Portland, Oregon--I've seen that before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for saying so, Sorlenna. I wonder about trying another doctor, but not sure on that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm hoping that his letter will emphasise the amount of pain you are having and that it is important to get you sooner, not due to your heart but due to other issues that may impact you heart if they continue, pain isn't good for anyone's heart.
> Glad that the burning hasn't started, hopefully it will not and the cream will relieve some pain.
> Can't really say I blame you for being fed up, it's been an awfully long drawn out process that seems to just be getting longer.
> HUGS!!


Thanks Kaye Jo, I need to sort out access to the exercycle- it is a bit crowded through here in the craft/computer room, but at least I have space now in the sitting room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have finally finished last week. Sending prayers for Marianne and Alan. Also for Julie. I need to get my butt in gear and go see mom. Also get to the laundromat. I still have a few things to get ready for KAP. Managed to kill my laptop Friday night. Have to figure out what we are going to do about that. I can't go long with out it. I took DD and the kids down to my cousins tractor show yesterday. Had a good time. The kids both slept on the way home. Now I have 32 pages to catch up on for this week already!


Thank you Tami.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks everyone I love the little hat and jacket.
> Sonja I have never had a problem with a Marianna Mel pattern. They are simply written and easy to understand. Love them.????
> 
> Julie I hope the letter will help the process to be sped up for you
> ...


Thanks, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get much help.
> Could you phone the surgeons office & see if they will get on the cardiologists to get you in? Might be worth a try one the new cream helps a little with no side effects


I am still feeling a bit fed up about it. It is of course far too soon to know if the cream is helping. 
I suppose I should wait to see if the doctor's letter has any effect.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sassafrass - sorry about the colitis flareup; hope it clears up quickly.

Mel - love the outfits

Mary - so nice to hear that Bella is enjoying some family normalcy and hope that all goes well for the travel and time at Disneyworld.

Julie - hope that the Drs. can put their heads together and make this happen quicker for you. I'm sure thankful that we have the access to the kind of care that DH needs for his knee. So far, everything is proceeding forward; all the tests have been done and he will begin antibiotics before going into the hospital. He's met the in-patient therapists who walked him through the paces they'll be putting him through and he has the orders for the in-house therapy for a month and then is all set for the outpatient therapy in a nearby facility. I think he's getting impatient and so is his knee; it's hurt more in the last week than ever before!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mel, the two sets are adorable! Lucky babies!!!

Looks like we got home just in time; Delta computers down this am. All flights cancelled. (I think they are up now.)

Work is about done upstairs. Cleaners are here today & painters are doing touchups. Furniture goes back upstairs tomorrow. I'm making lots of calls re window washing, carpet cleaning, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass - sorry about the colitis flareup; hope it clears up quickly.
> 
> Mel - love the outfits
> 
> ...


That would be good, Rookie. Glad all is going well for your DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Mel, the two sets are adorable! Lucky babies!!!
> 
> Looks like we got home just in time; Delta computers down this am. All flights cancelled. (I think they are up now.)
> 
> Work is about done upstairs. Cleaners are here today & painters are doing touchups. Furniture goes back upstairs tomorrow. I'm making lots of calls re window washing, carpet cleaning, etc.


When do the girls come back? It is great how your life is working out- you always sound so full of enthusiasm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.
> 
> I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


Oh drats Im sorry to hear this Julie I was hoping you would get a better outcome


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh drats Im sorry to hear this Julie I was hoping you would get a better outcome


I had too, but am not sure which way to turn, other than eat less, and try to get on the exercycle.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you sounds like your DH is getting great medical care and prep for surgery.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, I hope the letter does the trick, and you get moved up for your surgery. It sure seems like medical care differs according to where you live.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy so sorry the colitis is giving you problems. Pray that it will stop soon.



sassafras123 said:


> Melody, love the baby sweaters and hats.
> Rookie, thank you for update on Dawn's DM and Jynx. Healing energy sent for both of them.
> Maya and I had short half hour walk today. Colitis still running rampant so canceled trip to Napa and Grass Valley.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've never heard of them before, I'll have to ask Painters when we see them next this weekend at the farmers market.
> I want to plant potatoes next spring.
> We do get cut bugs though that will go under and the next thing you know your broccoli or corn or whatever is laying on the ground. :sm22: And they are in the dirt so you can't see them, very maddening.


I had some of those this spring,tipped ver some of my broccoli, my friend told me to put diatomaceous earth around the plants, she also puts little tinfoil "collars" around things


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra she did not bring back any yarn but then she knows I have a gracious plenty!


Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that you all had a great time and that everyone loved their gifts, did she bring you back any yarn from Spain or Scotland?
> Definitely keeping this recipe to try for Marla, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Mel, the two sets are adorable! Lucky babies!!!
> 
> Looks like we got home just in time; Delta computers down this am. All flights cancelled. (I think they are up now.)
> 
> Work is about done upstairs. Cleaners are here today & painters are doing touchups. Furniture goes back upstairs tomorrow. I'm making lots of calls re window washing, carpet cleaning, etc.


I'm glad you got home without trouble. Poor people stranded!
had visitors to the yard this morning, the GKs were thrilled to watch them, not the best photo as through the window but if I'd opened the door they would have been gone
I chased them away when mm decided she should hav breakfast on my plum tree????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got home without trouble. Poor people stranded!
> had visitors to the yard this morning, the GKs were thrilled to watch them, not the best photo as through the window but if I'd opened the door they would have been gone
> I chased them away when mm decided she should hav breakfast on my plum tree????


What a joy for the GK's to see!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


I do agree! Neither candidate is worth voting for. End of my politics.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Grand poopah? I'm having visions of Fred Flintstone???? ( do those in other parts of the world know that cartoon? It's a classic here)
> Hope the service goes well, the only nice thing about funerals is you get to see family you may not have seen for a while


Know that cartoon well !


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: What is even more annoying is when those three paragraphs disappear into the ether!!!!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, I hope the letter does the trick, and you get moved up for your surgery. It sure seems like medical care differs according to where you live.


Thank you! We pay in waiting time for our otherwise free service- or at least that which is paid out of taxes. If I could afford Health Insurance it could be different. At least the cream seems to be making my shoulders less sore while sitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a joy for the GK's to see!


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I do agree! Neither candidate is worth voting for. End of my politics.


Just try not to cast a totally wasted vote, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


So it could all land on your shoulders. Hoping he can recover quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


Very nice, and the model is beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We don't come to inspect your home Sam. We come to meet and have a great time.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am going to take a Nana nap soon- I used to love the mechanics of turning the heel- but I have very sensitive soles to my feet, and prefer a finer sock than I am prepared to knit! Bed socks maybe.


Purl the heel and feet so they are smoother!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


Love it and the yarn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sam, yippee, some recipes that I can do in smaller portions for myself. Found 2 so far and will go through rest shortly.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


So sorry to hear this. Will be saying prayers for Phyllis and her DH and the rest of the family. We'll all pitch in at KAP - let me know if there's anything you need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! We pay in waiting time for our otherwise free service- or at least that which is paid out of taxes. If I could afford Health Insurance it could be different. At least the cream seems to be making my shoulders less sore while sitting.


That's good news at least.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely sweater melody - great color. a headband would be a cute addition. Avery has been acting out the last couple of day - it is difficult to know what to do. it hurts me to see him like that but ot sure there is anything i can do for him - just love him i guess. sending you tons of positive energy to help you deal with those times. cyh. --- sam


School will soon be starting. Maybe that is part of Gage and Avery's problem. I know mine always reacted badly to any changes. He still doesn't like change at 29!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo - forgot to mention how much I like the sweater. I remember you telling us about going to the store for mill ends, etc. and feeling envious of your access to such bargains and the results are beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wonder if everyone is counting how many sleeps till KAP :sm02:


For me there are 4!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Tami thank you re my poncho. So kind of you to say I'm beautiful.
It's very chilly this morning again, hard on we older folks with aches and pains.
I've downloaded a cute baby pattern from Heather at Just Crochet site, for a dress, knickers, and hat which look super for new baby I'm making blanket for.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for Sheepy's DH and anyone else in need.

I'd love to be going to KAP, but instead I'm practically counting the hours until Wednesday so I can see the dentist--I can't wait for these problems to be gone at last!

Gwen, I copied out the cream cheese pound cake recipe (no way to make it sugar free, so it will be for us girls, I guess, if I make it). It's been cooler but I still don't want the oven on, so it will wait a while, but it sounds scrumptious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


Beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, hope Sheepys DH is better soon. Hope KAP goes well, lots of photos, please. Wish I could come. Is Betty coming? I know she talked about it a while back. Hope you all have fun.

Sorleena, hope the dental work goes well

GD & I have been baking this afternoon.i bought a big bag of cherries from the fruit truck & there were more than I could eat fresh, for $5 more I could get double the amount so I made this recipe I saw in FB
http://m.wimp.com/forget-cherry-pie-this-is-so-much-better/?utm_source=partner&utm_medium=partner&utm_campaign=shrd/
It sure smells good, will let you know after supper if it tastes good.

Also this, it came in my email a few days ago
http://theviewfromgreatisland.com/cold-chocolate-snacking-cake/

I don't need either one but GD is happy baking.
Made 4 small jars of peach jam with the bruised peaches from my canning, want to see it DH like it, if he does I'll get more peaches tomorrow to do more. I have an appointment in Lloyd tomorrow for a massage, my back has been bugging me since I was picking all those berries, think the weight of the pail hanging on my pants snap has pulled something out of place.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.
> 
> I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


Dislike! Had hoped you would get better news.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Hanging around again today. BUT, did manage half hour walk with Maya. She was super excited!
Tami, thank you for update on Sheepy. 
Sheepy, healing energy sent for your DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just try not to cast a totally wasted vote, Tami!


I know. I keep threatening to vote for the Disney character Goofy. Goofy couldn't lie to save his soul!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, hope the dentist fixes you up.
Bonnie, glad you are treating yourself to massage. Hope you don't need chiropractor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So it could all land on your shoulders. Hoping he can recover quickly.


It will be fine if it does. I've had many offers of help all along the way. I can always take advantage of it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Sheepys DH is better soon. Hope KAP goes well, lots of photos, please. Wish I could come. Is Betty coming? I know she talked about it a while back. Hope you all have fun.
> 
> Sorleena, hope the dental work goes well
> 
> ...


Unless I get a wonderful surprise , Betty is not joining us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear this. Will be saying prayers for Phyllis and her DH and the rest of the family. We'll all pitch in at KAP - let me know if there's anything you need.


Will do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. Page 37! I am about cross eyed from reading on my phone though. DH and DS are out trying to put a cord back in the slot of the slide topper that helps keep the topper in the roller bar. As we are to get rain most of the rest of the week, anything that needs done outside needs done now. And the heat is to be in the 90's. Yuck. I had been hoping we could go computer shopping this evening, can wait. Hopefully we can go tomorrow. I really need a computer! To which DH agreed. Now to figure out what to get. I am not looking forward to learning Windows 10 but will have to. I was hoping to make it another month with this one. Even debating getting a full size tablet and keyboard. I am not willing to give up a normal keyboard. And I would like a cd/DVD drive which the few I had glanced at when shopping didn't have. I have photos on cd that need transferred to new technology. Guess I should go see how my guys are getting along with the slide topper. See you later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were awful - i remember there was quite an outcry. have you ever watched them try and throw the log. there is a name for that. --- sam



KateB said:


> Completely in the huff....not! The one with the statue with the traffic cone on his head is well known in Glasgow (Duke of Wellington) and no-one in authority now bothers to remove it. I would say that the first one (going by the price on the board in dollars!) isn't Scotland and neither is the horse racing - I would guess that's Irish. And the picture of the tartan outfits they produced for our team at the Commonwealth Games....just awful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

free pattern books - check them out. --- sam

http://intheloopknitting.com/

NOTE: not sure if this will work - let us know if you got it to download. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all????

Tami I am wondering if that could be part of the issue with Gage. Still roughly a month before school starts. 

Prayers for Sheepys Dh. 


I have started the Charlie baby blanket to match sweater and hat. Love the pattern. It looks green in the pics but it is more of a turquoise color. 

Greg came by today. He had his Dr's appointment today and the dr agreed he needed to stop taking the meds and has given him something new to try. Fingers crossed it helps. He is suffering from a deep depression and a bit of anxiety. I am here for him. He was crying today and said Mel I am trying. Which is something I never thought I needed. I am so proud of him for doing this. I know it is hard for him. He brought by today a new outfit for Gage for school and a few new school supplies. I was blown away. He said...I had a bit of money and decided I would spend it on Gage. ❤ ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> they were awful - i remember there was quite an outcry. have you ever watched them try and throw the log. there is a name for that. --- sam


Tossing the caber - and the pattern book link worked for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had some of those this spring,tipped ver some of my broccoli, my friend told me to put diatomaceous earth around the plants, she also puts little tinfoil "collars" around things


I like the tinfoil collar idea, and diatomaceous earth works so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Poledra she did not bring back any yarn but then she knows I have a gracious plenty!


LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the doctor should suffer your pain for maybe five minutes - maybe he would dance to a different tune then. sorry it did not turn out like you and the rest of us had hoped for. sometimes doctors are so dense. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.
> 
> I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can try it the next time you fix chicken. --- sam



budasha said:


> Wish I'd seen the bacon/chicken recipe yesterday. I had chicken breasts for dinner last night and that would have been one I could have tried.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


On the way! I certainly hope he recovers quickly and well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love it and the yarn!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo - forgot to mention how much I like the sweater. I remember you telling us about going to the store for mill ends, etc. and feeling envious of your access to such bargains and the results are beautiful.


Thank you, yes, I love Brown Sheep Wool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am caught up. Page 37! I am about cross eyed from reading on my phone though. DH and DS are out trying to put a cord back in the slot of the slide topper that helps keep the topper in the roller bar. As we are to get rain most of the rest of the week, anything that needs done outside needs done now. And the heat is to be in the 90's. Yuck. I had been hoping we could go computer shopping this evening, can wait. Hopefully we can go tomorrow. I really need a computer! To which DH agreed. Now to figure out what to get. I am not looking forward to learning Windows 10 but will have to. I was hoping to make it another month with this one. Even debating getting a full size tablet and keyboard. I am not willing to give up a normal keyboard. And I would like a cd/DVD drive which the few I had glanced at when shopping didn't have. I have photos on cd that need transferred to new technology. Guess I should go see how my guys are getting along with the slide topper. See you later!


Hope you find a computer or tablet that you like and that does what you need. Windows 10 was easy peasy, really not much different than any other windows.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all????
> 
> Tami I am wondering if that could be part of the issue with Gage. Still roughly a month before school starts.
> 
> ...


I hope that the change is meds helps Greg, it's great that he's trying though. Wonderful that he got a few things for Gage also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 August '16

Today is Heidi and Alexis's birthday. Alexis was twenty. Heidi was born on my 30th birthday. Heidi made Alexis a three tiered princess cake with sparkly icing. Phyllis brought dinner - also an ice cream cake for Heidi and Gary's birthday. I will have a piece of ice cream cake later. I ate too much dinner. Roast beef, real mashed potatoes and gravy, corn and pickled beets. All very good. I also had a piece of Alexis's birthday cake.

Low humidity made this a really nice day - 88° with a good steady wind. The boys have spent most of the day selling lemonade again. They were just told they have to share the proceeds with Bentley since he was out there all the time helping. Avery and Ayden were hoping to get the really pack of baseball cards ($19+tax) so they will need to sell a bit more lemonade. They do love their baseball cards - have a special notebook with special pages made for baseball cards. They can spend hours going through them - pulling out the cards and reading all the stats on the back. I think they have a few that are signed.

HEALTHY VEGETARIAN MEAL PLANS BY JULIA MUELLER
HTTP://WWW.THEROASTEDROOT.NET/HEALTHY-VEGETARIAN-MEAL-PLAN-07-16-2016/

MUSHROOM, ZUCCHINI, AND BLACK BEAN VEGETARIAN ENCHILADAS BY JULIA MUELLER

Vegetarian enchiladas with mushrooms, zucchini, yellow squash, bell pepper, and black beans. This hearty yet healthy main dish for Cinco de Mayo will surely please your friends and family.

Prep Ahead Tip: Vegetables can be chopped ahead of time and stored in an air-tight container until ready to use.

Vegan/Gluten-free Substitutions: Use gluten-free flour tortillas or corn tortillas to make this recipe gluten-free. Use vegan store-bought grated cheese to make the recipe vegan.

Total Time: 40 minutes
Yield: Serves 4 to 6

Ingredients

3 tablespoons olive oil
10 ounces baby bella mushrooms, chopped
1 small red bell pepper, chopped
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 yellow squash, chopped
1 zucchini squash, chopped
1 (14-ounce) can black beans, drained
1 bunch green onion, chopped
8 to 10 flour tortillas (I used gluten-free)
1 (12-ounce) can red enchilada sauce
1 (8-ounce) bag Daiya Mozzarella Style Shreds

For Serving:

Sliced black olives
Fresh cilantro

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

2. Heat the olive oil over medium-high in a large skillet and add the mushrooms and bell pepper. Saute, stirring occasionally until mushrooms have softened and begin to brown, about 3 to 5 minutes.

3. Add the garlic, yellow squash, zucchini squash, black beans, and green onion and continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until garlic is fragrant, about 3 minutes.

4. Spread ¼ cup of enchilada sauce on the bottom of a large casserole dish.

5. Add about ½ cup of enchilada sauce to a wide-mouth bowl.

6. Dip a tortilla into the enchilada sauce to coat. Flip and coat the other side in sauce.

7. Add about ¼ to ? cup of the vegetable mixture to the center of the tortilla and roll to create an enchilada.

8. Place in the prepared casserole dish and repeat with the remaining tortillas and filling.

9. Pour the rest of the enchilada sauce over the prepared enchiladas and evenly layer the shredded cheese on top.

10. Bake on the center rack of the preheated oven (uncovered) for 20 minutes, or until cheese has melted and enchilada sauce is bubbling.

11. Remove from the oven and allow enchiladas to cool at least 10 minutes before serving.

12. Serve with sliced black olives and chopped cilantro.

http://www.theroastedroot.net/mushroom-zucchini-and-black-bean-vegetarian-enchiladas/

CHICKPEA FRITTATA WITH ROASTED RED PEPPER SAUCE

DAIRY-FREE, GLUTEN-FREE, GRAIN-FREE, VEGAN 
Chickpea Frittata with Roasted Red Pepper Sauce- an eggless frittata made from vegetables and garbanzo bean flour. Perfect for healthy breakfasts, brunch or dinner! (vegan + gluten-free)

Prep Ahead Tip: The roasted red pepper sauce can be made in advance. The kale, carrots, green onion and garlic can be chopped in advance. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator until ready to use.

Vegan/Gluten-free Substitutions: Recipe is already vegan and gluten-free!
Instead of eggs, we're using chickpea flour (or garbanzo bean flour) which, surprisingly, gives it a similar texture and flavor.

TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR
YIELD: 10 PIECES

INGREDIENTS:

For the Frittata

1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, divided
3 cups finely chopped kale (approx. 1 small bunch)
1/2 cup finely chopped carrots (approx. 2 large carrots)
1/2 cup chopped green onions (approx. 1 small bunch)
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 cups garbanzo bean flour (I love Bob's Red Mill)
2 and 1/2 cups water

For the Roasted Red Pepper Sauce

12 ounces roasted red peppers, drained
1 tablespoon dried oregano
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 garlic clove

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F.

2. In a 10-inch skillet, warm two tablespoons olive oil over medium heat.

3. Add the chopped carrot and green onion then cook for 2 minutes.

4. Add the garlic and the kale and continue to cook for another 5-6 minutes, until the kale begins to wilt. Allow to sit over medium heat while you prepare the batter.

5. In a large bowl, combine 2 cups garbanzo bean flour, 1 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, 2 and 1/2 cups water, and the remaining 1/4 cup olive oil then whisk until smooth.

6. Pour the mixture into the skillet and allow to cook for 5-7 minutes, until the edges begin to firm.

7. Transfer the skillet to the oven and cook for 25-30 minutes, or until the top appears firm.

8. Set the oven to broil and cook for 5 more minutes, until light golden brown on top.

9. Remove from oven and allow to cool for at least 10 minutes. It's important to let it cool for proper texture. If it seems too wet inside, let it cool all the way then reheat it in the oven or in the microwave (using a microwave safe dish) when ready to eat.

10. Meanwhile make the red pepper sauce by combining the roasted red peppers, 1 tablespoon dried oregano, 1/4 cup olive oil and 1 garlic clove in a food processor or a blender. Blend until smooth.

11. Serve chickpea frittata warm with pepper sauce. Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 4 days.

http://www.makingthymeforhealth.com/chickpea-frittata/

Szechuan Spicy Garlic Eggplant and String Bean Stir Fry

Yield: 4 servings
Serving size: ¼ recipe

Ingredients

¼ cup soy sauce
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar or Chinese black vinegar
2 tbsp mirin
1 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp minced fresh ginger
1 tsp red pepper flakes
2 tbsp olive oil
10 cloves garlic, minced
2 medium Japanese eggplants, sliced 2-inch thick crosswise and cut into 6 wedges
1 lb string beans, trimmed and cut into 1-inch lengths
1 tsp sesame oil

Instructions

1. In a medium bowl, stir together the soy sauce, vinegar, mirin, sugar, ginger, and red pepper flakes. Set aside.

2. Heat the olive oil in a large wok over medium-high heat.

3. Add the garlic to the pan and saute for 30-40 seconds or until fragrant.

4. Add the eggplant and string beans to the pan.

5. Saute for 6-8 minutes, or until the eggplant starts to soften, stirring every few minutes.

6. Stir in the sauce.

7. Bring to a simmer and cook until sauce is thickened and eggplant is tender, 3-5 minutes.

8. Remove from heat and stir in sesame oil.

9. Season to taste with salt and black pepper.

10. Serve over brown rice.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2015/08/szechuan-spicy-garlic-eggplant-and-string-bean-stir-fry.html

7-Layer Vegetarian Burritos from She Likes Food.

Prep Ahead Tip: Quinoa can be cooked in advance and sweet potatoes can be roasted in advance.

Vegan/Gluten-free Substitutions: To make recipe vegan you can either omit the cheese or use vegan cheese. To make the recipe gluten free you can use gluten free tortillas.

Recipe type: Entree, Gluten Free
Total time: 50 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients

½ cup quinoa
1 medium sweet potato, peeled and diced (about 3-4 cups when diced)
Olive oil
Salt
Pepper
1 (15 ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained
1 cup shredded cheese
1 cup chopped spinach, or lettuce
½ cup diced tomatoes
1 large avocado, either sliced or mashed
4 Udi's Gluten Free Tortillas

Additional toppings: salsa, cilantro, jalapeno, plain Greek yogurt

Instructions

1. Pre-heat oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Toss diced sweet potato with a small amount of olive oil, salt and pepper.

3. Roast sweet potato until fork tender, flipping once. About 30 minutes.

While sweet potato is roasting cook the quinoa:

1. Rinse the quinoa and add it to a medium sized saucepan with 1 cup of water.

2. Bring to a boil, reduce to a simmer and cook quinoa for about 15-20 minutes, until water has cooked out and quinoa is tender.

Preparing the tortilla:

1. Place about ¼ cup shredded cheese (more or less if you like) on each tortilla and place in the heated oven for 3-5 minutes, until cheese is melted.

2. Assemble the burritos by topping them with equal amounts of the quinoa, sweet potatoes, black beans, spinach, avocado and diced tomato. You can use more or less of any of the ingredients that I've listed above.

3. Top with any additional desired toppings and enjoy!

http://www.shelikesfood.com/1/post/2016/04/7-layer-vegetarian-burritos.html

Summer Vegetable Lasagna Rolls from Hummusapien.

Prep Ahead Tip: Veggies can be sauteed and tofu ricotta can be assembled (and stored in the fridge) ahead of time.

Vegan/Gluten-free Substitutions: Recipe is vegan, use brown rice noodles or zucchini for gluten-free.

You'd never guess these Vegan Summer Vegetable Lasagna Rolls...were dairy-free! Even BETTER than the original. Creamy, delicious, and carnivore-friendly!

Alexis: Alexis Joseph, MS, RD, LD
Recipe type: Main Meal
TOTAL TIME; 55 mins 
Serves: 9 rolls

INGREDIENTS

9 whole grain lasagna noodles, cooked
32 oz pasta sauce (I love Carfagna's)
1 medium zucchini, grated + water squeezed out
1 yellow summer squash, grated + water squeezed out
1¼ tsp salt, divided
Freshly ground pepper
16oz extra firm tofu, drained and pressed
¾ cup Oasis hummus (I used Oasis butter bean dip but garlic also works well)
12 oz frozen spinach, thawed + water squeezed out
1 tsp garlic powder
5 tbsp nutritional yeast
½ cup fresh chopped basil, loosely packed

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350F.

2. Cook lasagna noodles according to package directions. Drain and set aside.

3. Ladle about 1 cup sauce in the bottom of a 9x13 baking dish.

4. In a medium skillet coated with cooking spray or olive oil, saute zucchini and summer squash over medium heat for five minutes. Season with ½ tsp salt and a few grinds of pepper. Set aside.

5. Place tofu in a medium bowl. Using your fingers, crumble into small pieces. Add hummus, spinach, garlic powder, nutritional yeast, ¾ tsp salt, basil, and cooked zucchini and squash. Use your fingers to mix everything together.

6. Lay cooked noodles on a baking sheet or parchment paper.

7. Place ⅓ cup of ricotta mixture on each noodle and spread until evenly covered.

8. Roll carefully and place seam side down in the prepared baking dish. Repeat with the remaining noodles.

9. Ladle remaining sauce over noodles. Cover dish with foil and bake for 35 minutes.

http://www.hummusapien.com/vegan-lasagna-rolls/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying now Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all????
> 
> Tami I am wondering if that could be part of the issue with Gage. Still roughly a month before school starts.
> 
> ...


I am proud of Greg for trying, and for fighting his depression. He has had the wake up call he needed. I think he really loves you and Gage. You all are in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna I was talking to my cousin whose DH is diabetic. We were thinking that since Splenda and Stevia could be measure like sugar that possibly it could be made using one of those. If I give it a try I'll let you know how it turns out.



Sorlenna said:


> Sending good thoughts for Sheepy's DH and anyone else in need.
> 
> I'd love to be going to KAP, but instead I'm practically counting the hours until Wednesday so I can see the dentist--I can't wait for these problems to be gone at last!
> 
> Gwen, I copied out the cream cheese pound cake recipe (no way to make it sugar free, so it will be for us girls, I guess, if I make it). It's been cooler but I still don't want the oven on, so it will wait a while, but it sounds scrumptious.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hope you find a computer or tablet that you like and that does what you need. Windows 10 was easy peasy, really not much different than any other windows.


Good to know that win 10 isn't hard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the cake sounds really good gwen - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I love a good pastrami and reuben sandwiches. Two of my favorites. Sounds like Ron is pretty much rebuilding the entire house! Wow, what a lot of changes. When Gary finishes trimming the bushes tell him he is welcome to come trim ours; boy do they need it!
> 
> Yesterday the cookout was perfect. Hannah gave everyone the gifts she brought back from Spain for everyone and they really appreciated her remembering them in her adventures. She gave Brantley a wonderful ball cap from Scotland which he really loves. Everyone enjoyed the burgers, etc. and this morning our cousin & cousin-in-law wanted some of the cream cheese pound cake, bacon, and fruit (cantalope & strawberries) for breakfast. They loved the pound cake so much I sent the rest of it home with them and I promised DH I'd make another one for us today. LOL. I hadn't used this recipe before so I was really pleased with it. Just in case anyone wants it here is the recipe.
> 
> Cream Cheese Pound Cake


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I copied and saved both recipes. Particularly want to try the cherry one. Do you know the name of the tool used to pit the cherries? Never seen it or used one but sure would like to try.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, hope Sheepys DH is better soon. Hope KAP goes well, lots of photos, please. Wish I could come. Is Betty coming? I know she talked about it a while back. Hope you all have fun.
> 
> Sorleena, hope the dental work goes well
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround michael with warm healing energy. i hope it has nothing to do with his lung. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying now Tami.


Phyllis says to thank you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got it to work but to have to go to various other sites and not all are free. Good resource though! I pinned it. Thanks.


thewren said:


> free pattern books - check them out. --- sam
> 
> http://intheloopknitting.com/
> 
> NOTE: not sure if this will work - let us know if you got it to download. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

secretly i think they are anxious for it to start but they would never admit it. avery really likes school. perfect attendance last year. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> School will soon be starting. Maybe that is part of Gage and Avery's problem. I know mine always reacted badly to any changes. He still doesn't like change at 29!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


Saying prayers. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good to know that win 10 isn't hard.


10 is not hard at all. I have a Toshiba laptop that has the CD/DVD drive and I wouldn't be without it. It may be hard to find a new one with the drive which means you'll have to change all of your CDs with programs/files to thumb drives to transfer them or to an external hard drive. It's good that it's now school supply season and you can get thumb drives on 50% off sales.

I did look at the Dell computers and found one at Costco that compared pretty well to those at Best Buy, but I still prefer Best Buy and get the Geek Squad protection; they have been very good to us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I copied and saved both recipes. Particularly want to try the cherry one. Do you know the name of the tool used to pit the cherries? Never seen it or used one but sure would like to try.


I just got a pitter and DGS loves to use it. It helps if the cherries are still a little bit firm. The last batch I got were pretty soft so it was a bit messy.

https://www.amazon.com/Clever-Cupboard-Compact-Cherry-Pitter/dp/B01296KZQQ/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1470703031&sr=8-10&keywords=cherry+pitter

I got the single one since I figured arranging the cherries in the multi-cherry ones would take as much time as pitting them one by one. For the amount that I do, it works fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 August '16
> 
> Today is Heidi and Alexis's birthday. Alexis was twenty. Heidi was born on my 30th birthday. Heidi made Alexis a three tiered princess cake with sparkly icing. Phyllis brought dinner - also an ice cream cake for Heidi and Gary's birthday. I will have a piece of ice cream cake later. I ate too much dinner. Roast beef, real mashed potatoes and gravy, corn and pickled beets. All very good. I also had a piece of Alexis's birthday cake.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Heidi, Alexis, and Gary!!! 
YUM! Sounds good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Dislike! Had hoped you would get better news.


So had I.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know. I keep threatening to vote for the Disney character Goofy. Goofy couldn't lie to save his soul!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaye and Tammy thank you for your support. I am so proud of Greg. I never really thought he would go this far with getting help. I do hope these meds work. Fingers are crossed. I never doubted his love for me or Gage. I knew it was the illness talking. I hope this continues and he doesn't hit a tough spot and quit.


Sam dinner sounds delicious. I likely would have eaten to much as well. 
Happy birthday Heidi and Alexis and Gary ????????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It will be fine if it does. I've had many offers of help all along the way. I can always take advantage of it!


That is good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the blanket looks great. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi all????
> 
> Tami I am wondering if that could be part of the issue with Gage. Still roughly a month before school starts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the doctor should suffer your pain for maybe five minutes - maybe he would dance to a different tune then. sorry it did not turn out like you and the rest of us had hoped for. sometimes doctors are so dense. --- sam


I am asking now for more help, from the company that helps me in the house. 
I do wish he had more empathy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cherry pitter. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I copied and saved both recipes. Particularly want to try the cherry one. Do you know the name of the tool used to pit the cherries? Never seen it or used one but sure would like to try.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 August '16
> 
> Today is Heidi and Alexis's birthday. Alexis was twenty. Heidi was born on my 30th birthday. Heidi made Alexis a three tiered princess cake with sparkly icing. Phyllis brought dinner - also an ice cream cake for Heidi and Gary's birthday. I will have a piece of ice cream cake later. I ate too much dinner. Roast beef, real mashed potatoes and gravy, corn and pickled beets. All very good. I also had a piece of Alexis's birthday cake.
> 
> ...


 Please wish them all a happy birthday from me, please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to surround michael with warm healing energy. i hope it has nothing to do with his lung. --- sam


I hope not as well. Phyllis didn't say. Just said she would keep me updated as she could.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> 10 is not hard at all. I have a Toshiba laptop that has the CD/DVD drive and I wouldn't be without it. It may be hard to find a new one with the drive which means you'll have to change all of your CDs with programs/files to thumb drives to transfer them or to an external hard drive. It's good that it's now school supply season and you can get thumb drives on 50% off sales.
> 
> I did look at the Dell computers and found one at Costco that compared pretty well to those at Best Buy, but I still prefer Best Buy and get the Geek Squad protection; they have been very good to us.


 And I would rather not deal with Best Buy for a computer! We have had some problems with them. Might just have been our local store. Who knows. Staples has been great with my old one. It's where we got it, and they have a good help desk. Saved my butt a few times.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna I was talking to my cousin whose DH is diabetic. We were thinking that since Splenda and Stevia could be measure like sugar that possibly it could be made using one of those. If I give it a try I'll let you know how it turns out.


It may work, but I've never tried to convert a recipe with that much sugar. I think that when sugar reaches a certain percentage of the recipe, it might go flat with stevia since the substitute doesn't have the same "heft" as sugar. I could be wrong, of course--I haven't researched it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Thought you would like that! :sm02:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yippee, my workshop is OPEN.

go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html and it is the top one.

Happy, happy, happy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Kaye and Tammy thank you for your support. I am so proud of Greg. I never really thought he would go this far with getting help. I do hope these meds work. Fingers are crossed. I never doubted his love for me or Gage. I knew it was the illness talking. I hope this continues and he doesn't hit a tough spot and quit.
> 
> Tell him not to get discouraged if they have to change his meds more than once. Not every one works for every person. We all are praying for him to keep trying.
> Sam dinner sounds delicious. I likely would have eaten to much as well.
> Happy birthday Heidi and Alexis and Gary ????????????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am asking now for more help, from the company that helps me in the house.
> I do wish he had more empathy.


I wish we could all come help! Don't you just wish there was a way for those type of Drs to feel what we feel, like the new way fathers to be can now feel labor pains? I had 2 Drs like that. First was my first endocrinologist. I only went to him until I had gone for my follow up from the first surgery in 1991. The second was the one who diagnosed the arthritis in my knees. When he told me "it's just arthritis, live with it" was the second and last time I saw him! Told my regular dr and she said I most certainly did not have to live with it. Gave me meds right then and there. She knows I won't ask if I don't really need something. Hope the cream gives you at least some relief.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It may work, but I've never tried to convert a recipe with that much sugar. I think that when sugar reaches a certain percentage of the recipe, it might go flat with stevia since the substitute doesn't have the same "heft" as sugar. I could be wrong, of course--I haven't researched it.


You are correct. It can be used in equal proportion up to a point. You need the volume as well as the amount of sweetness. Stevia can't be used in equal amounts. It might work with Splenda, but you might need to use a little less, so it isn't too sweet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee, my workshop is OPEN.
> 
> go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html and it is the top one.
> 
> Happy, happy, happy


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Now I know darn well I replied to this!

I said... Tell Greg not to get discouraged if they need to adjust or change his meds more than once. Not every medication or dosage works the same for every person. We all are praying for him. He CAN fight this and win!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saving my spot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i hope kate does not take offense - for sure none is intended. i wonder if she will recognize any of these. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=17473


bahahahahahaha


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


Oh no!! Hugs to everyone. I really hope there is a positive outcome.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all????
> 
> Greg came by today. He had his Dr's appointment today and the dr agreed he needed to stop taking the meds and has given him something new to try. Fingers crossed it helps. He is suffering from a deep depression and a bit of anxiety. I am here for him. He was crying today and said Mel I am trying. Which is something I never thought I needed. I am so proud of him for doing this. I know it is hard for him. He brought by today a new outfit for Gage for school and a few new school supplies. I was blown away. He said...I had a bit of money and decided I would spend it on Gage. ❤ ????


Hope this is a permanent change with Greg. Will be good for his relationship with you both if it is.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 August '16
> 
> Today is Heidi and Alexis's birthday. Alexis was twenty. Heidi was born on my 30th birthday.


Happy birthday Heidi, Alexis and, if I read this right, Sam.:sm17: :sm02:

Enjoy the ice cream cake.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All caught up on p40, will be back later after checking workshop


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wish we could all come help! Don't you just wish there was a way for those type of Drs to feel what we feel, like the new way fathers to be can now feel labor pains? I had 2 Drs like that. First was my first endocrinologist. I only went to him until I had gone for my follow up from the first surgery in 1991. The second was the one who diagnosed the arthritis in my knees. When he told me "it's just arthritis, live with it" was the second and last time I saw him! Told my regular dr and she said I most certainly did not have to live with it. Gave me meds right then and there. She knows I won't ask if I don't really need something. Hope the cream gives you at least some relief.


Wouldn't that be something!
All I can tell, so far with the cream, that at least I've not had the bad stinging reaction.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And I would rather not deal with Best Buy for a computer! We have had some problems with them. Might just have been our local store. Who knows. Staples has been great with my old one. It's where we got it, and they have a good help desk. Saved my butt a few times.


I'm positive that it's all dependent upon the store manager and the staff he/she hires and how they're managed. Our Geek Squad is very very good. I'd be the same way if I'd had a bad experience.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm positive that it's all dependent upon the store manager and the staff he/she hires and how they're managed. Our Geek Squad is very very good. I'd be the same way if I'd had a bad experience.


Sent you an email today. Did you get it? Can't remember what I said I was bringing for food!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.
> 
> I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


Now to pray that cardiology will respond positively. All that you could expect him to do at least as a first step. If not a positive response from cardiology then see what a next step might be. 
But yes it is really frustrating for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for saying so, Sorlenna. I wonder about trying another doctor, but not sure on that one.


Wait and see if yours get anywhere. Do you mean GP or cardiologist?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got home without trouble. Poor people stranded!
> had visitors to the yard this morning, the GKs were thrilled to watch them, not the best photo as through the window but if I'd opened the door they would have been gone
> I chased them away when mm decided she should hav breakfast on my plum tree????


Beautiful sight. But plums would be even better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Need the prayer warriors please! Just heard from Sheepy. She is helping me plan KAP. Her DH is in hospital. May not make it to KAP. I don't know any other details.


Not what either of you need. Praying that it is nothing serious and he is soon home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all????
> 
> Tami I am wondering if that could be part of the issue with Gage. Still roughly a month before school starts.
> 
> ...


It's great that he is trying. And he won't always get it right of course. Extra hard when he is so depressed as well. So well done Greg.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 August '16
> 
> Today is Heidi and Alexis's birthday. Alexis was twenty. Heidi was born on my 30th birthday. Heidi made Alexis a three tiered princess cake with sparkly icing. Phyllis brought dinner - also an ice cream cake for Heidi and Gary's birthday. I will have a piece of ice cream cake later. I ate too much dinner. Roast beef, real mashed potatoes and gravy, corn and pickled beets. All very good. I also had a piece of Alexis's birthday cake.
> 
> ...


If it is Heidi's birthday and she was born on your 30th birthday doesn't that make it your birthday? Or is my logic failing me somewhere as no mention made of a cake for you. Or did I read something wrongly?
Happy birthday to all those with birthdays and especially you Sam if I am right (I've just seen that Heather came to the same conclusion as me. Aussie logic?).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> If it is Heidi's birthday and she was born on your 30th birthday doesn't that make it your birthday? Or is my logic failing me somewhere as no mention made of a cake for you. Or did I read something wrongly?


I thought that to so I took a look and SAMs birthday is next month


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that to so I took a look and SAMs birthday is next month


I would have looked but on my phone and hard to read for long. Maybe due? Maybe wait for Sam to clarify rather than speculate?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all????
> 
> Tami I am wondering if that could be part of the issue with Gage. Still roughly a month before school starts.
> 
> ...


Blanket looks great Mel 
I hope Gage has settled down again I think he's getting to that age were hormones mess about with a person causing them to be moody one minute and a ray of sunshine the next 
Hope the new medication helps Greg


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I copied and saved both recipes. Particularly want to try the cherry one. Do you know the name of the tool used to pit the cherries? Never seen it or used one but sure would like to try.


A knife????????just being a smart a--???? It's called a cherry pitter but I don't have one so I used a knife.
It makes a nice cake. DH is so picky, I gave him a tiny piece, he tasted it & said it's edible ,GD said no it's yumable????????

The chocolate cake was a hit, GS had 2 big pieces. DH liked it. I tasted it & if I make it again I won't put the cocoa in the icing, it was too strong for my liking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it is Heidi's birthday and she was born on your 30th birthday doesn't that make it your birthday? Or is my logic failing me somewhere as no mention made of a cake for you. Or did I read something wrongly?
> Happy birthday to all those with birthdays and especially you Sam if I am right (I've just seen that Heather came to the same conclusion as me. Aussie logic?).


I was wondering th same thing but it says SAMs birthday is Sept24.
Happy birthday Heidi & Alexis, enjoy the ice cream cake


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, great looking blanket, nice color. Good that Greg is getting some help, hope he gets the right med's soon. Hope Gage is in a better mood today


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

There is a sentence in my last post that doesn't make sense and my computer won't let me correct it. It should say that the money is in the bank for the rent and all the company has to do it request it. It usually works well. A lot of our routine bills are paid that way and it usually works we'll.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, great looking blanket, nice color. Good that Greg is getting some help, hope he gets the right med's soon. Hope Gage is in a better mood today


So happy things are looking up for you Mel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did try to stress how much pain I am in, all I have is a promise to write to Cardiology, was advised to lose weight, and given a topical cream, which fortunately has not started the burning sensation warned about.
> 
> I am still feeling rather fed up about the situation.


Mmm, I suppose at least he is writing to cardiology. I dont blame you for being fed up. I guess wait and see what response comes from the letter then perhaps you could call orthapedic specialist and let them know whats happening, are you able to set up an appointment with the same orthapedic guy you saw previously? I hope the cream helps your shoulder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to pray that cardiology will respond positively. All that you could expect him to do at least as a first step. If not a positive response from cardiology then see what a next step might be.
> But yes it is really frustrating for you.


It is indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wait and see if yours get anywhere. Do you mean GP or cardiologist?


GP- I am wondering about the Indian woman doctor in the practice, she seems a bit more pro-active.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I suppose at least he is writing to cardiology. I dont blame you for being fed up. I guess wait and see what response comes from the letter then perhaps you could call orthapedic specialist and let them know whats happening, are you able to set up an appointment with the same orthapedic guy you saw previously? I hope the cream helps your shoulder.


I guess I need to exercise a bit of patience, 40 weeks does seem an eternity, though.
At least the cream has not yet caused the burning sensation they warn of!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you got home without trouble. Poor people stranded!
> had visitors to the yard this morning, the GKs were thrilled to watch them, not the best photo as through the window but if I'd opened the door they would have been gone
> I chased them away when mm decided she should hav breakfast on my plum tree????


Wow, amazing. They look adorable but I am glad you didnt let them have breakfast. :sm11: :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pacer.... I just saw a photo of Bella on FB celebrating her birthday and she looked just gorgeous and so excited, wonderful to see her looking happy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the change is meds helps Greg, it's great that he's trying though. Wonderful that he got a few things for Gage also.


Ditto...... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee, my workshop is OPEN.
> 
> go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html and it is the top one.
> 
> Happy, happy, happy


Good luck with it! I will pop in and have a look. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If it is Heidi's birthday and she was born on your 30th birthday doesn't that make it your birthday? Or is my logic failing me somewhere as no mention made of a cake for you. Or did I read something wrongly?
> Happy birthday to all those with birthdays and especially you Sam if I am right (I've just seen that Heather came to the same conclusion as me. Aussie logic?).


Mmm, I thought that as well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room
> So sorry things are so stressful. Moving is always that way. I lived in a mobile home park for many years and had the world's best neighbors. The ones on one side were the sweetest Hispanic family and made, and shared, the best burritos, tacos and tostadas I have ever had the privilege of eating. May you get such great neighbors as well. Be sure to carefully read the contract before you sign it. Some parks allow inside animals, not dogs, others will let you have both. Don't know if this is a concern, but it never hurts to know what the "rules" are. You will love your efficient new home I am thinking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


Surely they should have notified after the first months payment wasn't made? Then you could have followed up with the bank as to what had gone wrong. Hope it can be sorted without any great expense or delay so that you can stay until your new place is ready.
Room and not renting will be good- and room for a chair is important as is a handicap bathroom. We all understand your need for a craft room!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> GP- I am wondering about the Indian woman doctor in the practice, she seems a bit more pro-active.


Give it time to hear back from the cardiology department. I'm not sure how much influence the GP has but it needs to be the forst port of call.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Give it time to hear back from the cardiology department. I'm not sure how much influence the GP has but it needs to be the forst port of call.


Right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, 40 days seems like an eternity. I'm not up on what is happening. Have you even gotten to see the Cardiologist to get the OK for surgery?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


I'm hoping that a call to the bank would square things away; I hope so anyway. The new place sounds like it will have all you want. I know a a lot of people who love being in their trailer homes; I guess just like anywhere, it depends on the neighbors. Wishing you well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> GP- I am wondering about the Indian woman doctor in the practice, she seems a bit more pro-active.


If she's in the same practice and she has access to all the test results, etc. she may very well be able to be a good advocate for you. Whenever I've mentioned a second opinion to a doctor, they've been okay with it, but I've heard of some who have not had that experience and the original doctor gets their nose out of joint (now that's a saying I want hear about the translations around the world).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I need to exercise a bit of patience, 40 weeks does seem an eternity, though.
> At least the cream has not yet caused the burning sensation they warn of!


Yes, patience is called for here, but so is proactive advocacy. It sounds like a system where the patient needs to help the linkages along and apply some grease in the way of pleading your case to all who can help. I would think that the same letter to the GP - Orthopedic - and cardiologist where the case is laid out and share the names and dates of services with everyone with the ending paragraph being a plea for everyone to work together to make this happen. If I've read things correctly, the 40 weeks is just to see the cardiologist - does that mean that the GP and orthopedic procedures would have to then be re-evaluated after the cardiologist visit meaning another set of waiting weeks before surgery?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> There is a sentence in my last post that doesn't make sense and my computer won't let me correct it. It should say that the money is in the bank for the rent and all the company has to do it request it. It usually works well. A lot of our routine bills are paid that way and it usually works we'll.


I hope the solicitor can get this mess out for you. Crazy that the company havent said anything all this time that the rent hadnt been coming out of the bank. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I need to exercise a bit of patience, 40 weeks does seem an eternity, though.
> At least the cream has not yet caused the burning sensation they warn of!


Good news about the cream... I hope it is helping with the pain. I would hold tight for couple of weeks in the hope of a repsonse from cardiologist first.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Busy to a fault right now along with exhaustion from all the traveling. I thought we were leaving again in October, but it won't be till January. Yay!!!!!!!! Maybe I can get rested up enough to soon get some knitting done. I want to join a KAL done at a really nice LYS for one pair of mittens for each month for 12 months. Missed the 1st session but they said it is ok if I have to travel. Only requirement is that I buy the yarn there and I love their yarn.

Gorgeous weather, but we sure do need rain. The farmer's are having a tough time of it with what seems like weather that is either too wet or drought. I know I have no crab apples on my huge tree out back, unless I'm going blind. I have a few apples and had hardly any magnolias this year. Most of my pines were dying and finally had to give in and get them sprayed as we can't afford to have over a dozen huge trees removed.

Need to get back to work so I can eventually sit down and knit. Heather's workshop is making me wonder if I should get on YouTube and refresh my memory on how to crochet. Looks like a great workshop and will make for nice warm feet.

Hugs to All.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> If she's in the same practice and she has access to all the test results, etc. she may very well be able to be a good advocate for you. Whenever I've mentioned a second opinion to a doctor, they've been okay with it, but I've heard of some who have not had that experience and the original doctor gets their nose out of joint (now that's a saying I want hear about the translations around the world).


Yes some doctors dont like the idea of second opinions.

Translation of "nose out of joint" is exactly the same here as with you over there. :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sam and ladies for the opening. Here it is Tuesday and I'm way behind. Bonnie, lovely pics of your garden. Do you plant the Brugmansia in the ground or is it in a pot? We only see them here in pots. I used to grow Lavetera but they were so aggressive, I started pulling them out. They started to seed in the lawn and became a pain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Pacer.... I just saw a photo of Bella on FB celebrating her birthday and she looked just gorgeous and so excited, wonderful to see her looking happy.


When I saw it, it brought a smile to my face!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:



> All done, a very easy poncho done in half trebles with cowl neckline and asymmetrical shape.


Very nice, Fan. Love the colour.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, I thought that as well.


I'm thinking it's his other DD. I think her name is Heather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's about 5 minutes away but cannot hear it at all , only hear it when we are right there next to it and it's very windy
> I quite like them , there are lots of them dotted round the countryside near me and the nearest coastline has a whole bunch of them out to sea


We have a lot of those turbines here. They are manufactured here. I have heard a lot of complaints about them but I'm not near any so don't know how valid their complaints are.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture of one of my lilies .have to put them in pots otherwise the slugs/snails get the bulbs


Beautiful lily.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hi from my 36th floor hotel room right on Times Square and 42nd St. , New York, NY. We saw the musical The Color Purple last night. Walked The High Line and went to Chelsea Mkt. yesterday am and went to The Cloisters in the aft. Walked over 17,000 steps yesterday according to my phone! Saw The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Nighttime the night before. Weather has been perfect!


Sounds like you had a great time in the Big Apple.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, if you want another way to use zucchini and tomatoes. ..slice both (however many of each you want or will fill your dish), and dice an onion. In a large casserole dish, layer zucchini, tomatoes, onions, sprinkle each layer with parmesan cheese and any other shredded cheese you like, and repeat the layers until the dish is full. Top last layer with more cheese. You can add seasonings you like to each layer...I use Cajun seasoning and basil. Cover and bake 20 to 30 minutes at 350°
> It is very simple, but the combination is so delicious.


I agree, this is a delicious dish. I have made this in the microwave. It was one of the first recipes I learned after getting my micro.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm thinking it's his other DD. I think her name is Heather.


Yes she is- now did I read Heidi instead of Heather or did Sam write the wrong name? Maybe I should try and find his post to check. He did say Heidi so I am not going mad or reading what I expect to see- and nor are others of us here.

It is census night here so meant to go online to fill in the census forms today. Tried and surprise surprise they are busy. So will need to do it some later time as I am heading off to bed soon (I contemplated not doing it tonight anyway so not gettin gon is good. We do have some leeway as to when fill it in).
Long day tomorrow. First 10 hourish day with Elizabeth. So that will be hard even if she is a delight. But if she misses Mummy that could be exhausting and draining. She is throwing tantrums I was told today- not surprised as I could see signs recently that they were coming. At least at this age they don't last long- she just ends up upset and can't remember why! Usually over important things like having her face washed (she hates it and has done since starting solids).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know we have a number of right wingers here but I could not resist sharing this which I just found out on the Main Forum.


Good one. I read some of the comments in The Attic and I'm amazed that some of them think Trump is great.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are correct. It can be used in equal proportion up to a point. You need the volume as well as the amount of sweetness. Stevia can't be used in equal amounts. It might work with Splenda, but you might need to use a little less, so it isn't too sweet.


The stevia I use is powdered and measures the same as sugar or Splenda, but I figured it was too much to switch out. :sm13: Pillsbury does have a sugar free devil's food cake mix that he likes a lot (the frosting is good too), but it has to be eaten within a couple of days or it gets a bit sour. We haven't tried their yellow cake mix.

This morning is the motorcycle breakfast, so off to get ready.

Hugs to all who want or need one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH came in at lunch time & said "where's my lunch, I can see you've done nothing all morning", what a smart a--!, this is what I spent the morning doing


You have been a busy lady. I used to love canning and my DH always wondered why I bothered. It's so much nicer to have fruit and veggies from your own garden than to buy them. I planted one tomato plant in my flower garden, have already had several to eat with still more to come.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Rookie. Will order one. Never seen one before.


RookieRetiree said:


> I just got a pitter and DGS loves to use it. It helps if the cherries are still a little bit firm. The last batch I got were pretty soft so it was a bit messy.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Clever-Cupboard-Compact-Cherry-Pitter/dp/B01296KZQQ/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1470703031&sr=8-10&keywords=cherry+pitter
> 
> I got the single one since I figured arranging the cherries in the multi-cherry ones would take as much time as pitting them one by one. For the amount that I do, it works fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend shared thus on FB, I thought I would share here, makes me wish I had an old junker for my yard


Beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so happy for you and for Greg. Keeping him in my prayers that he will continue on this path of improvement and getting help.
It is such a big step.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also don't like the Best Buy store here.


tami_ohio said:


> And I would rather not deal with Best Buy for a computer! We have had some problems with them. Might just have been our local store. Who knows. Staples has been great with my old one. It's where we got it, and they have a good help desk. Saved my butt a few times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Edit to my rant above* Thank you God! DH just came in and I asked him to help me get the laundry down to the car. Good news! SIL and DstepD were home and he told SIL about the washer. SIL has a second washer he is giving us that is in alledgedly good shape! It will arrive tomorrow afternoon. Sooooooo, I am going to wait to do a load when it gets here. Bullet dodged!


How lucky is that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my poncho, excuse the model I'm not photogenic at all.


Looks great on you, Fan. You make a very good model.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a mess with the new management company. Hope the payment mess get straightened out quickly AND that an apology is forthcoming on their part. I understand what you mean about neighbors so close but trying to look positive perhaps with aging and your DH's health issues having close neighbors will be a blessing in disguise. Will be praying that they will be good people and that the move will go smoothly. I do know that the newer mobile homes are much improved over what they used to be and how good that they can customize it for handicapped needs. Will continue to look for the positive in this for you. {{{HUGS}}}


Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, here it is, not a great pic, but I love the black to light grey shaded yarn.


Very nice. Must have been tricky doing that collar.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> this is one of my favorite summer dishes, i also slice a layer of potato and i add some crumbled bacon. its a whole meal in a iron skillet (thats what i do mine in)
> hi everyone, i told you i lurk here and there.
> i have been dealing with depression and i am fighting back, i know its because we are coming up on the one yr mark of our beloved Keagan, he would have been 21 this yr. i miss him so much, as does the rest of my family. he was in each of our homes several days of each wk. i just know he and my dad, who was a great buddy to him and my older sister, his nanna, are all having a good time, but we still miss him so. love to you all.


So sorry that you are feeling so down. Hugs for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Rookie. Will order one. Never seen one before.


I made a combination blueberry and cherry crisp and it's nearly gone - it does have to be eaten quickly, but 2 days? Tastes great with ice cream. The next baked item will be peach cobbler as I have some peaches getting too ripe.

I hope you are able to get the good cherries we're getting this year - it's been a really good year, but I think they're beginning to peak for the season. I'm going to have to see how well they freeze for smoothies, etc. throughout the year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all
> 
> Yesterday was not a great afternoon/evening.
> Gage is acting out and I am not sure what to do with him. It is not constant but when/if it does happen it's bad. Enough of this though. Today was a better day.
> ...


Not good news that Gage is having a problem. Does he see his counselor soon? Sure hope it's something that can be controlled easily.

Love the sweater. The headband sounds cute.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning.???? 

Another sunny day here and it is supposed to be another nasty hot gross day. So I will be hiding indoors. I gave to go later for groceries and Greg said he would take us. He doesn't want me in the heat.

Railyn I am sorry to hear of the issues you are dealing with. I can sympathies with you on the moving as I moved from our house to an apartment to another apartment all in one years time.

Thank you all for your prayers for Greg. ???? he hasn't been the nicest in the past year or two but I see the effort and know he loves us. 

Got to go for now. Check in later.????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Julie has gotten some good response from the doctor.
> 
> I got the dang quilt top put together! AT LAST! Not perfect by any means, but it's done--I'll post a photo (without borders, it's about a full size), though I couldn't get the whole thing exactly; this should give you an idea, anyway.


Your quilt is beautiful. Looks perfect to me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm up to page 26 but must go and do some work. Can't sit here all morning. TTYL. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, 40 days seems like an eternity. I'm not up on what is happening. Have you even gotten to see the Cardiologist to get the OK for surgery?


No, dear- it is the Cardiologist who might deign to see me in 40 weeks, a mere 40 days would not be a real problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If she's in the same practice and she has access to all the test results, etc. she may very well be able to be a good advocate for you. Whenever I've mentioned a second opinion to a doctor, they've been okay with it, but I've heard of some who have not had that experience and the original doctor gets their nose out of joint (now that's a saying I want hear about the translations around the world).


'Nose out of joint' is definitely in my vocabulary- I am wondering how the two doctors are interacting- seeing as how it was Dr Vishni who got me into Orthopaedics in a hurry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, patience is called for here, but so is proactive advocacy. It sounds like a system where the patient needs to help the linkages along and apply some grease in the way of pleading your case to all who can help. I would think that the same letter to the GP - Orthopedic - and cardiologist where the case is laid out and share the names and dates of services with everyone with the ending paragraph being a plea for everyone to work together to make this happen. If I've read things correctly, the 40 weeks is just to see the cardiologist - does that mean that the GP and orthopedic procedures would have to then be re-evaluated after the cardiologist visit meaning another set of waiting weeks before surgery?


Yes, that is how I understand it.

BTW, I had a long conversation the other night (my time ) with Tessadele (Tessa) from Emsworth, whom the longer standing of us will remember. Her kitten is now the best part of a year old. Tessa is as well as can be expected with her medical issues. Figuring out a new computer, and having problems with KP's new software. Forgot to ask if they got out on the yacht this year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good news about the cream... I hope it is helping with the pain. I would hold tight for couple of weeks in the hope of a repsonse from cardiologist first.


I have another appointment net Monday, to mention all I forgot to record on my list- but I think that will be a bit soon to have heard anything- we shall see, given time no doubt.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, that is how I understand it.
> 
> BTW, I had a long conversation the other night (my time ) with Tessadele (Tessa) from Emsworth, whom the longer standing of us will remember. Her kitten is now the best part of a year old. Tessa is as well as can be expected with her medical issues. Figuring out a new computer, and having problems with KP's new software. Forgot to ask if they got out on the yacht this year.


I miss Tessa - I'm sure you passed along our hugs and prayers for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry you are having problem. Hoping bank situation gets fixed.
I believe Sam is a December birthday boy. We have chatted about December birthdays.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for the opening. Here it is Tuesday and I'm way behind. Bonnie, lovely pics of your garden. Do you plant the Brugmansia in the ground or is it in a pot? We only see them here in pots. I used to grow Lavetera but they were so aggressive, I started pulling them out. They started to seed in the lawn and became a pain.


I grow them in my planter on the front of the house, hope to transfer it to a pot for the winter.
The lavatera do self seed a little but don't seem to cause a problem. I take the plants away at the end of the season so most of the seeds go with, never had them grow in the grass, I grew some Malva, they are in the same family & they became a problem so kill all I see.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Pacer.... I just saw a photo of Bella on FB celebrating her birthday and she looked just gorgeous and so excited, wonderful to see her looking happy.


I saw it too she looked beautiful and very happy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, sorry you are having trouble with the bank & landlord, hope it's quickly straightened out. Hopefully your new home won't take too long & you can find a nice mobile park to put it in.
Well, must run


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Good one. I read some of the comments in The Attic and I'm amazed that some of them think Trump is great.


I am one of the proud right-wingers. I do not think Trump is great but will be happy to vote for him anyway. I have nightmares thinking about Clinton as president as her record for her record of not being truthful, her policy on foreign affairs, etc. I will admit that this year we have a rather poor selection for president but I can't think of anyone better. I will be so happy to wave good-bye to Obama. I have not appreciated his presidency at all. Enough of a rant. I will have to say that I was offended by the cartoon but at times I get my feathers ruffled easily.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing wrong with your logic - the problem is i wasn't thinking when i wrote that - i should have said that heidi was born when i was 30 years old. duh --- sam



darowil said:


> If it is Heidi's birthday and she was born on your 30th birthday doesn't that make it your birthday? Or is my logic failing me somewhere as no mention made of a cake for you. Or did I read something wrongly?
> Happy birthday to all those with birthdays and especially you Sam if I am right (I've just seen that Heather came to the same conclusion as me. Aussie logic?).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad you caught it - not sure what i was thinking or maybe it was because i was not thinking. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I thought that to so I took a look and SAMs birthday is next month


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my birthday is the 24th of next month. --- sam



darowil said:


> I would have looked but on my phone and hard to read for long. Maybe due? Maybe wait for Sam to clarify rather than speculate?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - is there an over 55 park nearby? i lived in one in seattle and you are right - the neighbors are close but not intrusive. and it was quiet. sending you tons and tons of positive energy to deal with the move and with ray. wish it was possible for all of us to show up and get you moved promptly. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, dear- it is the Cardiologist who might deign to see me in 40 weeks, a mere 40 days would not be a real problem.


Oh NO!!! I thought 40 days was long when it is the heart and combination with pain. So sorry Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss Tessa - I'm sure you passed along our hugs and prayers for her.


I really miss her wit! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh NO!!! I thought 40 days was long when it is the heart and combination with pain. So sorry Julie.


I have to try and get my weight down, and the exercising up I guess, the longer time frame may help there. Meantime I will ask for a reassessment of my needs at home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am way behind everyone but had a fantastic afternoon. Bella had her Make a Wish send off party and her 4th birthday party today. If you didn't know better you would think she was a healthy 4 year old child. She was so full of energy and smiles today. What a blessing to see. Make a wish provided a princess for the party and she was fantastic. Bella would not leave her side for an hour today. It was so incredible to see. Bella has even given me her give a way for KAP for this year. Not telling what it is though.


What great news! It's so good to hear that she is having a happy time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> had a pleasant afternoon with ron. goodness the work he has yet to do. he took out the slider and put in a window - removed the deck that was out there since he never used it - has another maybe ten foot window to put in where the old kitchen window was. walls are coming down. when he is finished the entire front of the house will be open except for a short wall in the middle needed to support the beam that supports everything. he has two decks - the upper one is twelve feet wide by thirty long. the bottom deck is the same size. when he put the upper deck in he used a system that catches the rain water and directs it to a down spout which means if it is raining he can still use the bottom deck and not get wet. he has four ceiling fans going that keep the bugs away. when the upstairs in done he is going to do the downstairs - powder room - little kitchen - the rest will be "family room". gives him something to do in between computer jobs which just about fills his days to begin with. i look at the remodel as a long term project. i didn't even ask him when he thought he would be finished.
> 
> we went to Wauseon to Sullivan's. i had a great ruben sandwich with coleslaw on the side served with potatoe chips and a dill spear. ron had a hot pastrami sandwich - chips and dill slice - he didn't want any cole slaw. the sandwiches were very good. i brought half of mine home - will either eat it later tonight or tomorrow. i love ruben sandwiches.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a nice time with Ron. I love Reuben sandwiches too. I got the fixings one day and made it at home. Good stuff.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Started this morning and finished this evening.
> Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat.
> Marianna Mel on Ravelry.
> 
> ...


Great knitting, Mel. The babies keep coming in your future.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is disgusting out there. Did get some groceries to last til end of next week. I will have a back payment deposited into my account so I will be sticking up the cupboards and freezer then as well as paying my hydro and phone/Internet bill. Plus I will be able to get Gages glasses and some school supplies for Gage ☺☺☺☺☺

Loving how quickly the Charlie baby blanket is knitting up. I can't say enough how much I am loving Marianna Mels patterns on Ravelry ???? ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just put another pound cake in the oven as I promised DH I would since I gave the one remaining bit from the cookout to his cousin to take home. Will be fixing chicken breasts in foil pack on the grill tonight for dinner. Tonight on the travel channel we are going to watch Andrew Zimmerman (think I have the name right) since he will be featuring Madrid & it's food. Hannah is going to watch with us and we hope to see some of the places she visited. Afterwards she will show us her pictures. Her boyfriend will possibly join us. Hoping DH will be able to stay awake for it; he's usually in bed by 9 pm when it comes on. Perhaps he can take a nap when he gets home. 

Need to do some knitting but just haven't felt up to it lately. Just in a slump. Think it is just because the last top I am making DD is taking so long but then I have been involved in other crafts which took away from it. I know it shall pass.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just reading through goodness knows how many pages, should have written down my comments.

Julie - Sorry you didn't get any definite answers from the doctor. Hopefully his letter will help. The cardiologist did say UP TO 40 weeks so maybe it could be a lot less. Fingers crossed that this is the case.
Railyn - I hope you can get the problems with your bank sorted soon. Moving is stressful enough without this sort of hassle. As others have said, when you finally get to move I hope you will have friendly neighbours.
Poledra - Love the sweater, that's just the sort of yarn that I always seem to be drawn to. If David doesn't like it, I'd have it out and in to my wardrobe for sure.
Machriste - Glad you're safely home. Sounds like a wonderful weekend. Hope Delta behave themselves when I fly with them next month.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice, Fan. Love the colour.


Thank you Budasha, I'm happy with it, very handy in this chilly wintery spell we are having.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just reading through goodness knows how many pages, should have written down my comments.
> 
> Julie - Sorry you didn't get any definite answers from the doctor. Hopefully his letter will help. The cardiologist did say UP TO 40 weeks so maybe it could be a lot less. Fingers crossed that this is the case.
> Railyn - I hope you can get the problems with your bank sorted soon. Moving is stressful enough without this sort of hassle. As others have said, when you finally get to move I hope you will have friendly neighbours.
> ...


Thanks Angela- it's a case of 'who knows' from my perspective.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 9 August '16

I am feeling guilty. Here I sit while Heidi is working away in my front room. All the furniture is out in the dog yard. I still have some boxes to go through. Heidi bought me another tote box (which I paid for) so now all of my yarn in "under cover". Bentley is keeping us entertained and also getting into things as little boys are wont to do.

Avery is back in the front yard selling lemonade again. He is much more committed than Ayden. He must really want that big package of baseball cards. Think I will have to do the grandpa thing and have a glass and slip him a ten. That should help them reach their goal.

Fried Spaghetti Pizza By Linda Larsen, Busy Cooks Expert

When you have leftover spaghetti, it's tempting to throw it away. But don't! You can make a frittata or this wonderful recipe for Fried Spaghetti Pizza. Yum!

Total Time: 21 minutes
Yield: Serves 3-4

INGREDIENTS

2 eggs
1/3 cup heavy cream
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
8 ounces leftover cooked spaghetti
3 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup pizza sauce
1-1/2 cups shredded Jack cheese
20 slices pepperoni

PREPARATION

1. In medium bowl, combine eggs, cream, and Parmesan cheese and beat. Add spaghetti; toss with your hands until the pasta is coated.

2. In 12" skillet, melt butter over medium-high heat.

3. Add the pasta mixture and spread evenly.

4. Cook, pressing down occasionally on the pasta with a spatula and shaking the pan, until the bottom is well browned, about 8-10 minutes.

5. Turn using a large spatula, or flip the spaghetti onto a plate and slide it back into the pan.

6. Cook for another 6-7 minutes or until the bottom is browned.

7. Preheat oven to broil.

8. Remove from heat and top with pizza sauce, CoJack cheese, and pepperoni.

9. Broil the pizza until the cheese melts and starts to brown, about 3-5 minutes. Serve immediately.

http://busycooks.about.com/od/pizzarecipes/r/Fried-Spaghetti-Pizza.htm?utm_content=7320132&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=fooddrinksl&utm_term=bouncex

Grilled Pizza with Cheesy Corn, Fresh Tomatoes, and Basil

A sweet and savory puree of corn, Parmesan cheese, garlic, and olive oil stands in for tomato sauce on this pizza.

TOTAL TIME: 5 HOURS 20 MINS
SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

15 ounces store-bought pizza dough
1 1/3 cups corn kernels (from 2 ears)
1/2 ounce Parmesan cheese, grated (1/4 cup)
3/4 teaspoon minced garlic (from 1 medium garlic clove)
4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided
Coarse salt
2 small tomatoes (5 to 6 ounces total), thinly sliced (7 to 9 slices)
4 to 6 ounces mozzarella, thinly sliced
1/2 cup fresh basil leaves

Directions

1. Let dough sit at room temperature (in package) 4 hours.

2. Puree corn, Parmesan, garlic, 2 tablespoons oil, and 1/2 teaspoon salt in a food processor until smooth with small chunks.

3. Spread remaining oil on a baking sheet or pizza pan.

4. Place dough on pan, and stretch to an even thickness, turning to coat both sides with oil. Let rest 1 hour, and then restretch.

5. Preheat grill to medium.

6. Season dough with salt, and transfer to grill, making sure to keep dough flat and even. Cover grill, and cook until dough is just charred on bottom, 5 to 6 minutes, checking frequently.

7. Flip dough.

8. Spread corn mixture on dough, and top with tomato slices. Season with salt, and top with mozzarella.

9. Cover grill, and cook until toppings are warmed through and mozzarella has melted, 5 to 6 minutes. Top with basil, and serve.

COOK'S NOTES: Letting store-bought dough sit out for a few hours gives it the slightly fermented taste of homemade dough.

http://www.marthastewart.com/910502/grilled-pizza-cheesy-corn-fresh-tomatoes-and-basil?utm_source=mslo-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydayfood_080916&did=52019

They neglect to tell you in the following recipe that it would help if you had a mandolin.

Baked Sweet Potato Chips

SERVINGS: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 peeled, very thinly sliced sweet potato
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
Cumin
Paprika
Coarse salt

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400 degrees.

2. On 2 baking sheets, toss sweet potato with oil and season with cumin, paprika, and salt.

3. Arrange in single layers and bake, flipping halfway, until crisp and golden, 20 to 25 minutes.

COOK'S NOTES: Store in an airtight container up to 2 days.

http://www.marthastewart.com/1047906/baked-sweet-potato-chips?utm_source=mslo-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydayfood_080916&did=52019

Cucumber and Sweet-Onion Salad

The freshness of this salad offsets the richness of our Southern Pulled-Pork Sandwiches.

TOTAL TIME: 10 MINS
SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

3 English cucumbers, halved lengthwise and thinly sliced on the diagonal

1 medium sweet onion, such as Vidalia, halved and thinly sliced
1/2 cup fresh dill, coarsely chopped
3 tablespoons olive oil
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons white-wine vinegar
Coarse salt and ground pepper

Directions

1. In a large bowl, toss together cucumbers, onion, dill, oil, lemon juice, and vinegar; season with salt and pepper.

http://www.marthastewart.com/337284/cucumber-and-sweet-onion-salad

Southern Pulled-Pork Sandwiches

Pork shoulder, a well-marbled cut available at most supermarkets, turns fork-tender after long, slow cooking. Ours is especially succulent with a spice rub and vinegar.

TOTAL TIME: 2 HOURS 40 MINS
SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

1/4 cup packed light-brown sugar
1/2 to 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Coarse salt and ground pepper
3 pounds boneless pork shoulder (Boston butt), cut into 4 equal pieces
1 1/2 cups cider vinegar
4 garlic cloves, minced
8 soft sandwich rolls, split
Store-bought barbecue sauce, for serving (optional)

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees, with racks in lower and upper positions.

2. In a small bowl, combine sugar, cayenne, 1 tablespoon salt, and 1 teaspoon pepper.

3. Place pork in a 5-quart Dutch oven or large heavy-bottomed pot; rub with spice mixture.

4. In a medium bowl, combine vinegar, garlic, and 1/2 cup water; pour over pork.

5. Cover pot, and place in oven on lower rack. Bake until pork is very tender and separates easily when pulled with a fork, 2 to 2 1/2 hours.

6. Transfer pork to a work surface, reserving pan juices.

7. With two forks, shred meat.

8. Transfer to a large bowl, and toss with pan juices to moisten (you may not need all the juices).

9. Pile pork on rolls, and top with barbecue sauce, if desired.

http://www.marthastewart.com/313349/southern-pulled-pork-sandwiches

Zucchini and Orzo Salad with Chimichurri

Total Cost: $6.57
Cost Per Serving: $1.64
Total time: 35 mins
Serves: 4

Ingredients

CHIMICHURRI

½ cup olive oil $0.83
¼ cup red wine vinegar $0.40
1 cup Italian (flat leaf) parsley, packed $0.35
½ cup cilantro*, packed $0.19
3 cloves garlic $0.24
1 tsp dried oregano $0.10
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp red pepper flakes $0.02
½ tsp salt $0.02

SALAD

1 cup uncooked orzo $1.07
1 medium zucchini (0.75 to 1 lb.) $1.29
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
1 pint grape or cherry tomatoes $2.79

Instructions

1. Prepare the chimichurri by washing the parsley and cilantro leaves well, then shaking off as much water as possible.

2. Pull the leaves from the stems and add them to a food processor, along with the olive oil, vinegar, garlic, oregano, cumin, red pepper, and salt. Pulse the mixture until smooth. (Or finely mince the parsley, cilantro, and garlic with a knife and stir together with the remaining ingredients.)

3. Cook the orzo according to the package directions, drain in a colander, and then let cool.

4. Slice the zucchini into ¼ inch thick rounds.

NOTE: The zucchini can be added to the salad raw, grilled, or roasted in the oven first. I used a countertop grill to grill the slices, then cut them into quarter rounds after grilling. If roasting in the oven, toss with a little oil, a pinch of salt and pepper, then roast at 400 degrees for about 20 minutes. Let the zucchini cool slightly.

5. While the zucchini and pasta are cooling, slice the grape tomatoes in half.

6. Once the zucchini and orzo are no longer steaming hot, combine them in a bowl with the tomatoes.

7. Pour about half of the chimichurri over top, and then toss until everything is coated.

8. Add more chimichurri to your liking (I used about ¾ of the batch). Taste and add salt or pepper to the salad if needed.

Notes: *If you are not a fan of cilantro, you can simply replace it with more parsley.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/08/zucchini-orzo-salad-chimichurri/

Frozen Snickerdoodle Crunch Cake Recipe by Cheeky Kitchen

Total Time 8hr 20min
Serves 9

Ingredients

1 box Cinnamon Toast Crunch™ cereal, finely crushed
10 tablespoons butter, melted
1/2 cup cinnamon-sugar mixture
1 (8 oz.) box cream cheese, softened
1 cup sweetened condensed milk
1 tablespoon vanilla
1 (8 oz.) tub whipped topping
1 ½ cups cinnamon chips
Nonstick baking spray

Directions

1. Spray a 9x9-inch baking dish with nonstick baking spray.

2. In a large bowl, combine Cinnamon Toast Crunch™ crumbs, melted butter and 1/4 cup of the cinnamon-sugar mixture together, stirring until well mixed. Press half of this mixture into the bottom of the prepared baking dish.

3. In a stand mixer, beat together cream cheese, sweetened condensed milk and vanilla until smooth. 4.

4. Fold in whipped cream and cinnamon chips. Spread mixture on top of the crust.

5. Top with remaining crust, sprinkle with remaining cinnamon-sugar mixture. Cover with plastic wrap and freeze for 8 hours.

6. To serve, slice into squares and enjoy!

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/frozen-snickerdoodle-crunch-cake/9cf52817-81f5-4970-be21-ccdfe74f30b8

I'm not sure if I have already posted the following recipe but will err on the side of caution since I think it will be a really good lunch or dinner.

Prosciutto Arugula Salad Rolls By Molly Watson, Local Foods Expert

Prosciutto Arugula Salad Rolls are simply slices of prosciutto wrapped around a bit of lightly dressed arugula salad. They're an easy and tempting appetizer, particularly pleasing when the weather is warm.

Total Time: 10 minutes
Yield: Makes 8 Prosciutto Salad Rolls

INGREDIENTS

8 slices prosciutto or other thinly sliced cured ham
1 clove shallot
1 Tablespoon white wine or champagne vinegar or lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 Tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
4 cups small leaf arugula (or larger leaf arugula torn into bite-size pieces)

PREPARATION

1. Separate the still-cold prosciutto slices and set them aside to come to room temperature (trying to separate room temperature prosciutto is an exercise in horrible frustration, I assure you).

2. Mince the shallot and put it in a large salad bowl. Add the vinegar, salt, and pepper and let it sit for a few minutes.

3. Whisk in the oil. Add the arugula to dressing and toss gently until the leaves are lightly and evenly coated.

4. Working with one slice of prosciutto at a time, place a handful (about 3/4 cup) of the salad on a slice of prosciutto, and roll it up. The prosciutto should sort of stick to itself, but you can secure it with a toothpick, if you like.

5. Repeat with remaining prosciutto and salad.

6. These are best served soon after making, although they can be covered and chilled for up to an hour without too much wilting of the arugula taking place.

http://localfoods.about.com/od/snackstreatsappetizers/r/Prosciutto-Arugula-Salad-Rolls.htm

Caramel Apple Crumble Bars by Trish - Mom On Timeout

These bars are oozing with caramel goodness, and I'll be honest, that's the best part. Whether you serve these bars hot or cold, no one will be able to resist their sweet filling and crunchy crumble topping. Oozing with caramel goodness, and bursting with sweet apple flavor, these easy Caramel Apple Crumble Bars are the perfect way to celebrate the season!

Serves: 18 bars

Ingredients

1 package yellow cake mix
2½ cups quick-cooking oats
¾ cups butter, melted
1 can apple pie filling
30 Kraft caramel squares
1 Tbls milk

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

2. Line a 9 x 13 baking dish with parchment paper or grease with cooking spray.

3. Mix cake mix and oats in a large bowl.

4. Add melted butter, stir until crumbly.

5. Press down half the crumbs onto the bottom of the pan.

6. Pour apple pie filling into a bowl and use a knife to cut the apple pieces down to bite size.

7. Carefully spread apple pie filling over the crumb crust.

8. Melt caramels with milk in a microwave-safe dish on high heat for 30 seconds. Stir and repeat until caramel is melted.

9. Drizzle caramel over top of apple filling.

10. Spread remaining crumbs over caramel and press down gently.

11. Bake for 18 to 23 minutes or until very lightly golden brown.

12. Eat warm or cool, cut into bars, and serve.

http://www.momontimeout.com/2014/09/caramel-apple-crumble-bars/

Well, I have one box emptied and the waste can is fuller. Found some things I am glad I did not just throw away. One more box to go. And here comes patchwork kitty looking to see if I was still in "her" chair. She loves to sleep in my chair. I feel like I should get up and give it to her. But I won't. Ah, she is getting on the bed where she will not doubt find a comfortable spot and spend the rest of the afternoon sleeping. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather is my oldest daughter - lives in indianapolis - has four childern - one son-in=law - 1.8 grandchildren. hopefully she will be up for the kap. ---- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I'm thinking it's his other DD. I think her name is Heather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would rather fill out a form - here there are people that go around with the census form and take in all the info. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yes she is- now did I read Heidi instead of Heather or did Sam write the wrong name? Maybe I should try and find his post to check. He did say Heidi so I am not going mad or reading what I expect to see- and nor are others of us here.
> 
> It is census night here so meant to go online to fill in the census forms today. Tried and surprise surprise they are busy. So will need to do it some later time as I am heading off to bed soon (I contemplated not doing it tonight anyway so not gettin gon is good. We do have some leeway as to when fill it in).
> Long day tomorrow. First 10 hourish day with Elizabeth. So that will be hard even if she is a delight. But if she misses Mummy that could be exhausting and draining. She is throwing tantrums I was told today- not surprised as I could see signs recently that they were coming. At least at this age they don't last long- she just ends up upset and can't remember why! Usually over important things like having her face washed (she hates it and has done since starting solids).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

15 pattern repeats done.????

My friend has requested a throw for the back of her couch in this pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might let a tear drop or two trickle down your cheek this time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have another appointment net Monday, to mention all I forgot to record on my list- but I think that will be a bit soon to have heard anything- we shall see, given time no doubt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm with patchwork kitty--I'm so sleepy I can hardly stand myself, but no nap right now!

Y'all probably won't be surprised to hear that I found another bag of quilt pieces in the box...I *think* that's the last one (getting afraid to look in there again, LOL). This one needs hand piecing for the centers, so I started on that last night. It's bringing back some memories looking at the pieces (also a scrap quilt, and I remember what I used some of the fabrics for). 

We thought we were going to a new place this morning for the breakfast (several of the regular guys have gone off to Sturgis this week, so just five of us today), but when we got there, we realized we have been there before a long time ago. Good food & good conversation, can't beat that. I didn't sleep well last night but felt awake enough this morning--it was only after we got back that I got so sleepy. Bleah, I hate that feeling in the middle of the day!

Tomorrow is the dentist (am hoping I can talk them into pulling the biggest nuisance immediately--we'll see). They called to confirm and I'll be there. It's way past time to have this done.

Melody, glad Greg is trying--hope his medication gets sorted soon. I know what a struggle it can be.

Glad to hear an update on Tessa and sending her good thoughts. Miss her and PurpleFi and Caren, too, and hope all are well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 9 August '16
> 
> I am feeling guilty. Here I sit while Heidi is working away in my front room. All the furniture is out in the dog yard. I still have some boxes to go through. Heidi bought me another tote box (which I paid for) so now all of my yarn in "under cover". Bentley is keeping us entertained and also getting into things as little boys are wont to do.
> 
> ...


Wish I could find someone to give my house a good clean . Everywhere I look something needs doing but I just can't be bothered . I got the vacuum cleaner out and did all the carpets and rugs and cleaned the floors this morning and that was the end of that I'm getting quite good at squinting and shutting doors


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Railyn, my feelings were the same as yours regarding the political post. I was deeply hurt by such a rampant tossing aside of the rules of this forum and what felt like an attack on personal values and beliefs. Chaos results when rules are not followed. 
Having said that, I am still into knitting and my love of it. So, here is a knitting question. I am doing a simple garter stitch leper bandage, but am unhappy with the looks of the edges as I turn around at the end and knit back. I tried slipping the end stitch, and that looked worse. Is there a better way to turn around and go back as one does a simple garter stitch piece?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Railyn, my feelings were the same as yours regarding the political post. I was deeply hurt by such a rampant tossing aside of the rules of this forum and what felt like an attack on personal values and beliefs. Chaos results when rules are not followed.
> Having said that, I am still into knitting and my love of it. So, here is a knitting question. I am doing a simple garter stitch leper bandage, but am unhappy with the looks of the edges as I turn around at the end and knit back. I tried slipping the end stitch, and that looked worse. Is there a better way to turn around and go back as one does a simple garter stitch piece?


I've just read about a straight edge double selvage that you might try and see what it looks like . I really liked the look of it and was thinking of using it on scarf and blanket 
Row 1 sl1 wyib, K1 , knit ( or whatever stitch you are using ) till last 2 sts sl1 wyib, p1 
Row 2 sl1 wyib, p1, knit till last 2 sts sl1wyib, p1
Repeat two rows


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I saw it too she looked beautiful and very happy


I attended the party and couldn't smile enough. I was delighted to see Bella doing extremely well. The family has arrived safely in Florida. They said the airlines took great care of all of them.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just read about a straight edge double selvage that you might try and see what it looks like . I really liked the look of it and was thinking of using it on scarf and blanket
> Row 1 sl1 wyib, K1 , knit ( or whatever stitch you are using ) till last 2 sts sl1 wyib, p1
> Row 2 sl1 wyib, p1, knit till last 2 sts sl1wyib, p1
> Repeat two rows


Thank you. I shall try this.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry I ve been away a couple of days but my back has been causing problems again so I ve been resting and then walking about then resting again. Hopefully the bit of improvement this evening will continue. Take care all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Have not had time to read anything since 10 am. Just got home with a new HP laptop. Nephew is on his way over to get me going. Hope it won't take too many hours. Poor kid. He knows I need all the help I can get! Talk to you later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to try and get my weight down, and the exercising up I guess, the longer time frame may help there. Meantime I will ask for a reassessment of my needs at home.


Its a vicious circle isn't it? To have surgery you really need less weight to decrease your risks but becuase you need surgery exercising is well nigh impossible and thus makes it very hard to lose weight.

I'm here becuase Elizabeth happily watched Mum go then after a short while went walking (with me attached) and gradually got more upset. So I took her for a walk in the pusher/stroller and she fell asleep. Grab the chance while I can to get on here. She usually only has 2 45 minute sleeps a day, occasionally 3. So I hope this is not one of two. But she went to sleep 2 hours before Vicky would have expected it so will surely want a third! Had a half hour so far.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you for info on edge stitch, have bookmarked it.
Sam, right there with you on tired mid-day. We went to Costco, an hour and a half each way. The store was jimmy jammed, felt like a Saturday. I got exhausted and went back to car. Had lunch at Indian restaurant. Rested on drive home. Knit/tinked same two rows on way down. New two color socks and couldn't "get" pattern. Think I have it now but wanted to wait til I'm rested.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would rather fill out a form - here there are people that go around with the census form and take in all the info. --- sam


This is the first year that the online option has been there.
Shut down last night becuase of attempts to hack it- why I couldn't get on last night. Up and running again now but I won't try yet. 45 minutes now since one little girl went to sleep so any time I expect she will wake. But who knows as she shouldn't even be asleep yet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Railyn, my feelings were the same as yours regarding the political post. I was deeply hurt by such a rampant tossing aside of the rules of this forum and what felt like an attack on personal values and beliefs. Chaos results when rules are not followed.
> Having said that, I am still into knitting and my love of it. So, here is a knitting question. I am doing a simple garter stitch leper bandage, but am unhappy with the looks of the edges as I turn around at the end and knit back. I tried slipping the end stitch, and that looked worse. Is there a better way to turn around and go back as one does a simple garter stitch piece?


I just work to the end and turn. Never heard of slipping the first (or last stitch) until KP. And I have found that it does not work for garter stitch as you have a different looking stitch facing you each row.So in effect you pull up a purl looking stitch to sit with the knit looking stitches. Whereas with stocking stitch all stitches look the same on the side facing.

And now one little girl is awake and not too happy so got tot he end in perfect time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 15 pattern repeats done.????
> 
> My friend has requested a throw for the back of her couch in this pattern.


That should look really good, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you might let a tear drop or two trickle down your cheek this time. --- sam


Darn near did this last time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its a vicious circle isn't it? To have surgery you really need less weight to decrease your risks but becuase you need surgery exercising is well nigh impossible and thus makes it very hard to lose weight.
> 
> I'm here becuase Elizabeth happily watched Mum go then after a short while went walking (with me attached) and gradually got more upset. So I took her for a walk in the pusher/stroller and she fell asleep. Grab the chance while I can to get on here. She usually only has 2 45 minute sleeps a day, occasionally 3. So I hope this is not one of two. But she went to sleep 2 hours before Vicky would have expected it so will surely want a third! Had a half hour so far.


It is rather.
Hoping you have had a good time with Elizabeth, and that she has slept for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, happy Greg is trying.
Daralene, hope you get rested and can settle in.
Sorienna, sending healing energy for your dentist visit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i apologize flyty1n - it was my fault - i should have said nothing about the picture and just let it go. i think my remarks started the whole thing. we don't discuss politics here and you are - we should keep it off the forum. i am sorry your feelings were hurt and i will try not to let this happen again. back in the 60's and our church conferences all the teens and young people were sitting around knitting lepper bandages. i didn't know you could still do so. in closing - i don't think anyone was intentially trying to tramp on anyone personal values and beliefs. if probably should not happen again. again - my apologies to you and to anyone else who was offended. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Railyn, my feelings were the same as yours regarding the political post. I was deeply hurt by such a rampant tossing aside of the rules of this forum and what felt like an attack on personal values and beliefs. Chaos results when rules are not followed.
> Having said that, I am still into knitting and my love of it. So, here is a knitting question. I am doing a simple garter stitch leper bandage, but am unhappy with the looks of the edges as I turn around at the end and knit back. I tried slipping the end stitch, and that looked worse. Is there a better way to turn around and go back as one does a simple garter stitch piece?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think as parents we also valued those few minutes while baby slept. Phyllis and i always tried to have supper just the two of us - but more times than not - we were just ready to sit down and heather would get awake. looking back on it makes me laugh. --- sam



darowil said:


> Its a vicious circle isn't it? To have surgery you really need less weight to decrease your risks but becuase you need surgery exercising is well nigh impossible and thus makes it very hard to lose weight.
> 
> I'm here becuase Elizabeth happily watched Mum go then after a short while went walking (with me attached) and gradually got more upset. So I took her for a walk in the pusher/stroller and she fell asleep. Grab the chance while I can to get on here. She usually only has 2 45 minute sleeps a day, occasionally 3. So I hope this is not one of two. But she went to sleep 2 hours before Vicky would have expected it so will surely want a third! Had a half hour so far.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize flyty1n - it was my fault - i should have said nothing about the picture and just let it go. i think my remarks started the whole thing. we don't discuss politics here and you are - we should keep it off the forum. i am sorry your feelings were hurt and i will try not to let this happen again. back in the 60's and our church conferences all the teens and young people were sitting around knitting lepper bandages. i didn't know you could still do so. in closing - i don't think anyone was intentially trying to tramp on anyone personal values and beliefs. if probably should not happen again. again - my apologies to you and to anyone else who was offended. --- sam


No problem..hope this never happens again.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> railyn - is there an over 55 park nearby? i lived in one in seattle and you are right - the neighbors are close but not intrusive. and it was quiet. sending you tons and tons of positive energy to deal with the move and with ray. wish it was possible for all of us to show up and get you moved promptly. --- sam


There is not a over 55 park that I am aware of. We went down today and put the rest of the money down on the home and learned that the park where we had planned on parking it doesn't have a lot big enough for a large double-wide. I went over to a park in the next town over and it is a nicer park and they do have room for our home. It is only 10 miles or so from where we wanted to go so it is not bad. I will go over tomorrow and put the money down and now we are in a waiting game. We have the sweetest sales rep. for our home. Just love her. It is fun going in to talk to her. It doesn't hurt that she has order 2 totes from me and paid me $5 more than I asked for. Things are looking a lot more positive today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would rather fill out a form - here there are people that go around with the census form and take in all the info. --- sam


The fried spaghetti pizza sounds great, I'm going to try it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 15 pattern repeats done.????
> 
> My friend has requested a throw for the back of her couch in this pattern.


Very pretty Mel


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I attended the party and couldn't smile enough. I was delighted to see Bella doing extremely well. The family has arrived safely in Florida. They said the airlines took great care of all of them.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its a vicious circle isn't it? To have surgery you really need less weight to decrease your risks but becuase you need surgery exercising is well nigh impossible and thus makes it very hard to lose weight.
> 
> I'm here becuase Elizabeth happily watched Mum go then after a short while went walking (with me attached) and gradually got more upset. So I took her for a walk in the pusher/stroller and she fell asleep. Grab the chance while I can to get on here. She usually only has 2 45 minute sleeps a day, occasionally 3. So I hope this is not one of two. But she went to sleep 2 hours before Vicky would have expected it so will surely want a third! Had a half hour so far.


Yes, my cousin needed a knee replacement & was told they wouldn't do it unless she lost lots of weight, she couldn't walk???? She went to another doctor, surgery done & has since lost 50 pounds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> There is not a over 55 park that I am aware of. We went down today and put the rest of the money down on the home and learned that the park where we had planned on parking it doesn't have a lot big enough for a large double-wide. I went over to a park in the next town over and it is a nicer park and they do have room for our home. It is only 10 miles or so from where we wanted to go so it is not bad. I will go over tomorrow and put the money down and now we are in a waiting game. We have the sweetest sales rep. for our home. Just love her. It is fun going in to talk to her. It doesn't hurt that she has order 2 totes from me and paid me $5 more than I asked for. Things are looking a lot more positive today.


Did she give you an idea of when your home will be ready? Did you get thing straightened out at the bank?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee, my workshop is OPEN.
> 
> go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html and it is the top one.
> 
> Happy, happy, happy


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now I know darn well I replied to this!
> 
> I said... Tell Greg not to get discouraged if they need to adjust or change his meds more than once. Not every medication or dosage works the same for every person. We all are praying for him. He CAN fight this and win!


That is so true, the meds aren't one fit for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it is Heidi's birthday and she was born on your 30th birthday doesn't that make it your birthday? Or is my logic failing me somewhere as no mention made of a cake for you. Or did I read something wrongly?
> Happy birthday to all those with birthdays and especially you Sam if I am right (I've just seen that Heather came to the same conclusion as me. Aussie logic?).


 I was thinking the same thing, but I was trying to get off here at a decent time last night and forgot to comment on it. Hmmm, I wonder, was someone trying to be sneaky? lolol
But I did get a decent nights sleep, according to the Garmin I got 9 hours and 38 minutes with 7h16m of it being deep sleep so I'm pretty well rested, just hope I can sleep tonight since we have to be up and out of the house between 5 and 5:30am to go to the Denver Airport. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A knife????????just being a smart a--???? It's called a cherry pitter but I don't have one so I used a knife.
> It makes a nice cake. DH is so picky, I gave him a tiny piece, he tasted it & said it's edible ,GD said no it's yumable????????
> 
> The chocolate cake was a hit, GS had 2 big pieces. DH liked it. I tasted it & if I make it again I won't put the cocoa in the icing, it was too strong for my liking.


Go GD!!! LOL! I like Yumable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 15 pattern repeats done.????
> 
> My friend has requested a throw for the back of her couch in this pattern.


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The stevia I use is powdered and measures the same as sugar or Splenda, but I figured it was too much to switch out. :sm13: Pillsbury does have a sugar free devil's food cake mix that he likes a lot (the frosting is good too), but it has to be eaten within a couple of days or it gets a bit sour. We haven't tried their yellow cake mix.
> 
> This morning is the motorcycle breakfast, so off to get ready.
> 
> Hugs to all who want or need one.


Does it make a difference in how fast it tastes sour if you refrigerate the baked goods?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also don't like the Best Buy store here.


Well, I didn't have to deal with them. We looked at Sam;s Club, Staples, and Best Buy. Went back to Staples and 10 minutes later walked out with a new laptop. Stopped at IHOP for dinner and called my nephew to see if he was available to come get me up and running. He had just gotten home from work, and said to let him know when we were home and ready for him to come over. He got here soon after 8 and just left at 11. (Woo Hoo! I just learned a new trick! I hit something and half of what I had just typed disappeared. I went up to the edit button on the top tool bar and clicked undo until I got it back!) Anyway, he has all my scanners and printer installed and other stuff loaded that I want/need. I have forgotten how many passwords we had to change because I couldn't find my most current notebook, but the only thing I still am not using on here is Facebook, and that is because I have the new password written down in the RV, not in the house. I will do that tomorrow. This one is only 15" instead of the 17" on my old one, but I will get used to it. He has even taken the hard drive out of the old one and put it in a case specially made for it that works like a portable hard drive. I have all the files from the old computer to access now! That means I don't have to redo all the paperwork I had done for KAP. I can check it over and print it out to take with me, and print name tags.

I really should go to bed instead of playing with the computer, but I think I will be here for a bit! Time to catch up with all of you, then bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a mess with the new management company. Hope the payment mess get straightened out quickly AND that an apology is forthcoming on their part. I understand what you mean about neighbors so close but trying to look positive perhaps with aging and your DH's health issues having close neighbors will be a blessing in disguise. Will be praying that they will be good people and that the move will go smoothly. I do know that the newer mobile homes are much improved over what they used to be and how good that they can customize it for handicapped needs. Will continue to look for the positive in this for you. {{{HUGS}}}


Adding my hopes to Gwen's


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Does it make a difference in how fast it tastes sour if you refrigerate the baked goods?


I don't know, as I've not refrigerated cakes. Might be worth a try, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just put another pound cake in the oven as I promised DH I would since I gave the one remaining bit from the cookout to his cousin to take home. Will be fixing chicken breasts in foil pack on the grill tonight for dinner. Tonight on the travel channel we are going to watch Andrew Zimmerman (think I have the name right) since he will be featuring Madrid & it's food. Hannah is going to watch with us and we hope to see some of the places she visited. Afterwards she will show us her pictures. Her boyfriend will possibly join us. Hoping DH will be able to stay awake for it; he's usually in bed by 9 pm when it comes on. Perhaps he can take a nap when he gets home.
> 
> Need to do some knitting but just haven't felt up to it lately. Just in a slump. Think it is just because the last top I am making DD is taking so long but then I have been involved in other crafts which took away from it. I know it shall pass.


It will be so much fun for you to watch and see the things Hannah has seen! We have lots of fun when we see places we have been, on TV. We always say "We've been there!" Hope DH can stay awake to enjoy it.

I have not knit a stitch in over a month. I have been crocheting though. You will get there. You have been busy doing other things, which have turned out great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 9 August '16
> 
> I am feeling guilty. Here I sit while Heidi is working away in my front room. All the furniture is out in the dog yard. I still have some boxes to go through. Heidi bought me another tote box (which I paid for) so now all of my yarn in "under cover". Bentley is keeping us entertained and also getting into things as little boys are wont to do.
> 
> ...


The pulled pork sounds wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> heather is my oldest daughter - lives in indianapolis - has four childern - one son-in=law - 1.8 grandchildren. hopefully she will be up for the kap. ---- sam


It will be nice to meet her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would rather fill out a form - here there are people that go around with the census form and take in all the info. --- sam


We got a paper form to fill out, in the mail


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm with patchwork kitty--I'm so sleepy I can hardly stand myself, but no nap right now!
> 
> Y'all probably won't be surprised to hear that I found another bag of quilt pieces in the box...I *think* that's the last one (getting afraid to look in there again, LOL). This one needs hand piecing for the centers, so I started on that last night. It's bringing back some memories looking at the pieces (also a scrap quilt, and I remember what I used some of the fabrics for).
> 
> ...


Sending good juju for the dentist tomorrow.

I miss them, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could find someone to give my house a good clean . Everywhere I look something needs doing but I just can't be bothered . I got the vacuum cleaner out and did all the carpets and rugs and cleaned the floors this morning and that was the end of that I'm getting quite good at squinting and shutting doors


I am very good at doing that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry I ve been away a couple of days but my back has been causing problems again so I ve been resting and then walking about then resting again. Hopefully the bit of improvement this evening will continue. Take care all.


Sending prayers for swift healing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> There is not a over 55 park that I am aware of. We went down today and put the rest of the money down on the home and learned that the park where we had planned on parking it doesn't have a lot big enough for a large double-wide. I went over to a park in the next town over and it is a nicer park and they do have room for our home. It is only 10 miles or so from where we wanted to go so it is not bad. I will go over tomorrow and put the money down and now we are in a waiting game. We have the sweetest sales rep. for our home. Just love her. It is fun going in to talk to her. It doesn't hurt that she has order 2 totes from me and paid me $5 more than I asked for. Things are looking a lot more positive today.


I am happy to hear things are looking better. Sending prayers that the situation with the bank is quickly sorted and in your favor. I was wondering if the landlord purposely didn't say anything until you were more than a month behind, even though you thought you were paid up. Of course, that doesn't excuse the bank from the mix up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


Oh my, well I'm sure if nothing else the bank can verify when you had set it all up, so shouldn't be too hard for your lawyer to handle. But congrats on the new mobile home, they make some really nice ones now and hopefully the area you will be in will be really nice. I can't blame you for being more than a little stressed, just remember to breathe and we are here for you whenever you need us to vent or lean on. 
I'd go bigger also, if you can afford it, why not, gives you enough room to move around set things up the way you want. Stressful but exciting. 
Hugs, and prayers that it all goes quickly and smoothly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't know, as I've not refrigerated cakes. Might be worth a try, though.


Can't hurt to try. and with your heat, it will keep it from molding quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 49, and I am caught up. I will see you all tomorrow. Hugs and prayers to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope Elizabeth slept well for you on your long shift.
My GKs just left about 8:30, I thought they were here til morning but mom is just on standby tonight & other grandparents are home & a block away so it she's not home when DS goes to work at 6am one of them will run over.
I'm almost glad to see them go home, I'm pooped

We are under a severe storm watch tonight, been getting a heck of a storm for over an hour, I will be interested to see what's in the rain gauge in the am,bit downpours for a few minutes, then eases & then comes again so it's getting pretty wet. The radar looks like it will continue for a while yet. My garden & flowers really needed a good soaking, also in bad need of weeding????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie it's good you're getting some rain but Mother Nature is inclined to be extreme, it's all or nothing it seems.
North of Auckland today is flooding with roads being closed, and it's been rather chilly all day with no sun.
I've been tucked up on the couch with a hot cuppa and my crochet blanket project, this afternoon, keeping busy for baby coming.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sorry I ve been away a couple of days but my back has been causing problems again so I ve been resting and then walking about then resting again. Hopefully the bit of improvement this evening will continue. Take care all.


its 7 am Mary so I hope you are still sleeping and wake up pain free


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Its a vicious circle isn't it? To have surgery you really need less weight to decrease your risks but becuase you need surgery exercising is well nigh impossible and thus makes it very hard to lose weight.
> 
> I'm here becuase Elizabeth happily watched Mum go then after a short while went walking (with me attached) and gradually got more upset. So I took her for a walk in the pusher/stroller and she fell asleep. Grab the chance while I can to get on here. She usually only has 2 45 minute sleeps a day, occasionally 3. So I hope this is not one of two. But she went to sleep 2 hours before Vicky would have expected it so will surely want a third! Had a half hour so far.


Hope you had a lovely day with Elizabeth Margaret and she doesn't miss her mum too much . 
I was lucky to have two babies that had good long naps a couple of times a day and slept all night they sure were a welcome change from my oldest who was on the go and wanted to be awake all the time from about 3 month


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


Oh the joys of being a tennant with changing mamagement. New companies can be a headache. Sounds like they stuffed up by not notifying you when the rent failed to come through. Do you have a tennacy tribunal over theee?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I attended the party and couldn't smile enough. I was delighted to see Bella doing extremely well. The family has arrived safely in Florida. They said the airlines took great care of all of them.


Glad to hear they arrived safely and with no problems . I'm hoping the whole family has a wonderful relaxing fun filled time


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i would rather fill out a form - here there are people that go around with the census form and take in all the info. --- sam


They used to here as well. That said, we think because there is an over 55 villiage at end of street, we got a paper one dropped in the letterbox, so no fighting a crashed site


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> There is not a over 55 park that I am aware of. We went down today and put the rest of the money down on the home and learned that the park where we had planned on parking it doesn't have a lot big enough for a large double-wide. I went over to a park in the next town over and it is a nicer park and they do have room for our home. It is only 10 miles or so from where we wanted to go so it is not bad. I will go over tomorrow and put the money down and now we are in a waiting game. We have the sweetest sales rep. for our home. Just love her. It is fun going in to talk to her. It doesn't hurt that she has order 2 totes from me and paid me $5 more than I asked for. Things are looking a lot more positive today.


YIPPEE


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I didn't have to deal with them. We looked at Sam;s Club, Staples, and Best Buy. Went back to Staples and 10 minutes later walked out with a new laptop. Stopped at IHOP for dinner and called my nephew to see if he was available to come get me up and running. He had just gotten home from work, and said to let him know when we were home and ready for him to come over. He got here soon after 8 and just left at 11. (Woo Hoo! I just learned a new trick! I hit something and half of what I had just typed disappeared. I went up to the edit button on the top tool bar and clicked undo until I got it back!) Anyway, he has all my scanners and printer installed and other stuff loaded that I want/need. I have forgotten how many passwords we had to change because I couldn't find my most current notebook, but the only thing I still am not using on here is Facebook, and that is because I have the new password written down in the RV, not in the house. I will do that tomorrow. This one is only 15" instead of the 17" on my old one, but I will get used to it. He has even taken the hard drive out of the old one and put it in a case specially made for it that works like a portable hard drive. I have all the files from the old computer to access now! That means I don't have to redo all the paperwork I had done for KAP. I can check it over and print it out to take with me, and print name tags.
> 
> I really should go to bed instead of playing with the computer, but I think I will be here for a bit! Time to catch up with all of you, then bed.


Yippee for a smart nephew giving you access to all your files


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes she is- now did I read Heidi instead of Heather or did Sam write the wrong name? Maybe I should try and find his post to check. He did say Heidi so I am not going mad or reading what I expect to see- and nor are others of us here.
> 
> It is census night here so meant to go online to fill in the census forms today. Tried and surprise surprise they are busy. So will need to do it some later time as I am heading off to bed soon (I contemplated not doing it tonight anyway so not gettin gon is good. We do have some leeway as to when fill it in).
> Long day tomorrow. First 10 hourish day with Elizabeth. So that will be hard even if she is a delight. But if she misses Mummy that could be exhausting and draining. She is throwing tantrums I was told today- not surprised as I could see signs recently that they were coming. At least at this age they don't last long- she just ends up upset and can't remember why! Usually over important things like having her face washed (she hates it and has done since starting solids).


I did my census online late afternoon and it went through ok. I see they are saying that they shut down the website due to attempted hacking. Yes surprise surprise. What a debarkel. I think they should have just left it in paper form. :sm16:

Serena doesnt like getting her face washed either... if I am doing it, I try singing "this is the way we wash our face..... early in the morning". LOL

I hope you had a "happy" day with Elizabeth. I bet you are exhausted though, 10 hours is a long day.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

P50 and all caught up. Be back here some point tomorrow. Will bee on my workshop


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am happy to hear things are looking better. Sending prayers that the situation with the bank is quickly sorted and in your favor. I was wondering if the landlord purposely didn't say anything until you were more than a month behind, even though you thought you were paid up. Of course, that doesn't excuse the bank from the mix up.


The bank didn't mess us. The rental company didn't request the payment from the bank. It doesn't go automatically, the company has to request payment. DH set it up that the money for various bills would be available on a given date and it is up to the company to ask for the payment. Usually it works well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> There is not a over 55 park that I am aware of. We went down today and put the rest of the money down on the home and learned that the park where we had planned on parking it doesn't have a lot big enough for a large double-wide. I went over to a park in the next town over and it is a nicer park and they do have room for our home. It is only 10 miles or so from where we wanted to go so it is not bad. I will go over tomorrow and put the money down and now we are in a waiting game. We have the sweetest sales rep. for our home. Just love her. It is fun going in to talk to her. It doesn't hurt that she has order 2 totes from me and paid me $5 more than I asked for. Things are looking a lot more positive today.


Glad you are feeling more positive today than yesterday- sounds like things are working out for you at last.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A long post here about my day with Elizabeth which you can skip if you want! I survived the day and so did Elizabeth getting better as the day went on is a good summary. And she might have said her second word for me, and waved me good bye at the end of the day.

Elizabeth started off very sad- she would grab me and take me walking going Mumma, Mumma and not finding her. So we had two walks this morning. Put her down for a second sleep straight after lunch. Woke up happy for a while, but then started looking for Mum again. So sad to see and hear- but how she be that old already? I also think she may have said her second word for me- I'm sure she said 'more' when she wanted more lunch. Both Vick and Brett's first reaction was Vicky doesn't use it- then yes she does. Elizabeth bangs on the table when she wants more and Vicky realised she says you want more do you? 
She settled down- loved going shopping, sitting up in the trolley watching everything going on.
Half a bottle and a third sleep. The Dad got home just before she woke up- one delighted girl waving arms and legs when he went in to her. Lovely play in a way he hadn't seen before so that was great for him. And then when she saw Mum she virtually ran down the corridor.
So a mixed day-but I survived and feel that things should settle OK. This was the first day in her house without Mum for the whole day. And weeks since Mum wasn't with her. So while she was sad she wasn't screaming so I coped (screaming would have got to me!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> They used to here as well. That said, we think because there is an over 55 villiage at end of street, we got a paper one dropped in the letterbox, so no fighting a crashed site


Which is still down- sounds like a number of issues so they have shut it down for now to check it all again. Not hackers apparently but attempts to stop the system. 
Anything new always has teething problems so its not surising that things are going smoothly. I'm sure the paper ones didn't either but becuase it wasn't new we didn't hear. And we hear about a lot more now than we used to as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A long post here about my day with Elizabeth which you can skip if you want! I survived the day and so did Elizabeth getting better as the day went on is a good summary. And she might have said her second word for me, and waved me good bye at the end of the day.
> 
> Elizabeth started off very sad- she would grab me and take me walking going Mumma, Mumma and not finding her. So we had two walks this morning. Put her down for a second sleep straight after lunch. Woke up happy for a while, but then started looking for Mum again. So sad to see and hear- but how she be that old already? I also think she may have said her second word for me- I'm sure she said 'more' when she wanted more lunch. Both Vick and Brett's first reaction was Vicky doesn't use it- then yes she does. Elizabeth bangs on the table when she wants more and Vicky realised she says you want more do you?
> She settled down- loved going shopping, sitting up in the trolley watching everything going on.
> ...


The day sounds very successful. And you got the sleeps happening, that is a good thing. You should sleep well tonight. When is your next day with her?
Gosh we have very clever grandchildren on this TP..... so cute here starting to talk now. Serena gives big squeezy hugs now and says "I love you so much"! Adorable. Melts my heart.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The day sounds very successful. And you got the sleeps happening, that is a good thing. You should sleep well tonight. When is your next day with her?
> Gosh we have very clever grandchildren on this TP..... so cute here starting to talk now. Serena gives big squeezy hugs now and says "I love you so much"! Adorable. Melts my heart.


How gorgeous- what a great feeling it is.
Next Wednesday and Thursday. A family birthday on Saturday so I will se her then as well. Important to see her sometimes when Mum is there- I don't want her to only see me when Mummy is away.
While Daddy was changing her nappy tonight she was reaching up and pulling me down to give me 'kisses' which was wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How gorgeous- what a great feeling it is.
> Next Wednesday and Thursday. A family birthday on Saturday so I will se her then as well. Important to see her sometimes when Mum is there- I don't want her to only see me when Mummy is away.
> While Daddy was changing her nappy tonight she was reaching up and pulling me down to give me 'kisses' which was wonderful.


Aaww! Soooo cute. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so glad you had such a lovely day with your granddaughter. It's the most wonderful thing in the world when you have that special place in their hearts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to lab. Dr. Said they would take a lot of blood. No worry, just tests to see how I am. All should be good. Wondering if I coul wondering if I can have water on the morning of the fast?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Off to lab. Dr. Said they would take a lot of blood. No worry, just tests to see how I am. All should be good. Wondering if I coul wondering if I can have water on the morning of the fast?


Check to be sure as things might be different there- but all our fasting bloods you can have water but nothing else for at least 12 hours (I know as I did these Monday!).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so glad you had such a lovely day with your granddaughter. It's the most wonderful thing in the world when you have that special place in their hearts.


Well said, agree.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> A long post here about my day with Elizabeth which you can skip if you want! I survived the day and so did Elizabeth getting better as the day went on is a good summary. And she might have said her second word for me, and waved me good bye at the end of the day.
> 
> Elizabeth started off very sad- she would grab me and take me walking going Mumma, Mumma and not finding her. So we had two walks this morning. Put her down for a second sleep straight after lunch. Woke up happy for a while, but then started looking for Mum again. So sad to see and hear- but how she be that old already? I also think she may have said her second word for me- I'm sure she said 'more' when she wanted more lunch. Both Vick and Brett's first reaction was Vicky doesn't use it- then yes she does. Elizabeth bangs on the table when she wants more and Vicky realised she says you want more do you?
> She settled down- loved going shopping, sitting up in the trolley watching everything going on.
> ...


Sounds like a lovely, but exhausting day! I'm sure she'll soon learn to accept that some days Mum is not there all day, but she will come back. Grandmas are usually a pretty good substitute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they were awful - i remember there was quite an outcry. have you ever watched them try and throw the log. there is a name for that. --- sam


If someone hasn't already answered...I believe it's tossing the caber.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi all????
> 
> Tami I am wondering if that could be part of the issue with Gage. Still roughly a month before school starts.
> 
> ...


Nice blanket...it's turquoise on my computer. Lovely colour. So glad Greg is getting help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, cute outfits, those needles are smoking again????
> 
> Jeanette, thanks for the update on Dawns mom, hope they can get her fixed up soon. Good to hear Jynx is on the mend
> 
> ...


You have free time :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice Melody. Is that what is called basketweave pattern?


gagesmom said:


> 15 pattern repeats done.????
> 
> My friend has requested a throw for the back of her couch in this pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news for sure Marilyn! Glad that the park you will be going to is nicer than the one you originally thought of moving to. Sounds like all is going to work out well for you guys. Super that the rep also ordered the totes. May generate even more orders. Wishing you well on the waiting game and future move.


Railyn said:


> There is not a over 55 park that I am aware of. We went down today and put the rest of the money down on the home and learned that the park where we had planned on parking it doesn't have a lot big enough for a large double-wide. I went over to a park in the next town over and it is a nicer park and they do have room for our home. It is only 10 miles or so from where we wanted to go so it is not bad. I will go over tomorrow and put the money down and now we are in a waiting game. We have the sweetest sales rep. for our home. Just love her. It is fun going in to talk to her. It doesn't hurt that she has order 2 totes from me and paid me $5 more than I asked for. Things are looking a lot more positive today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The new computer sounds wonderful. How terrific that you had ready help available to get you going. Enjoy your new toy!


tami_ohio said:


> Well, I didn't have to deal with them. We looked at Sam;s Club, Staples, and Best Buy. Went back to Staples and 10 minutes later walked out with a new laptop. Stopped at IHOP for dinner and called my nephew to see if he was available to come get me up and running. He had just gotten home from work, and said to let him know when we were home and ready for him to come over. He got here soon after 8 and just left at 11. (Woo Hoo! I just learned a new trick! I hit something and half of what I had just typed disappeared. I went up to the edit button on the top tool bar and clicked undo until I got it back!) Anyway, he has all my scanners and printer installed and other stuff loaded that I want/need. I have forgotten how many passwords we had to change because I couldn't find my most current notebook, but the only thing I still am not using on here is Facebook, and that is because I have the new password written down in the RV, not in the house. I will do that tomorrow. This one is only 15" instead of the 17" on my old one, but I will get used to it. He has even taken the hard drive out of the old one and put it in a case specially made for it that works like a portable hard drive. I have all the files from the old computer to access now! That means I don't have to redo all the paperwork I had done for KAP. I can check it over and print it out to take with me, and print name tags.
> 
> I really should go to bed instead of playing with the computer, but I think I will be here for a bit! Time to catch up with all of you, then bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was disappointed that when we tuned into the Andrew Zimmerman Bizarre Foods show it was not about Madrid as we had seen advertised; it was about Cyprus. We watched it anyway and hope there will be one on Madrid as advertised in the future. Also, since DH had installed the video security system the AppleTV unit had been uninstalled so we also did not watch Hannah's photos last night. Oh well...there are other nights so we will get to it eventually.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I'm glad you had a nice day with Elizabeth, how can she be growing up so fast?

Daralene, here you can drink water when fasting for blood tests.

We got a heck of a storm last night, just kept coming & coming, ended up with 1.6 inches of rain. I hope it didn't flatten the crops, makes them hard to harvest. Things needed a drink but not unite so extreme. Seems it's either feast or famine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, glad you have new computer.
It's Maya's 6th bday! Took her for 45 min. walk. Swept living room, washed kitchen floor, changed bedding, have wash in. Can you tell I'm feeling human again?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Maya ????????????

Gwen it is the Charlie baby blanket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry ???? it matches the set I made. ☺

Hiding out in the house today as it is going to be another nasty hot gross day out. 

Will check in later.????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Yippee for a smart nephew giving you access to all your files


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> The bank didn't mess us. The rental company didn't request the payment from the bank. It doesn't go automatically, the company has to request payment. DH set it up that the money for various bills would be available on a given date and it is up to the company to ask for the payment. Usually it works well.


Ah, now I understand. I have most of mine set up to be paid by credit card. Didn't think about the company having to ask for payment! Same as us getting a bill in the mail. Duh. Guess I really didn't think about it last night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> A long post here about my day with Elizabeth which you can skip if you want! I survived the day and so did Elizabeth getting better as the day went on is a good summary. And she might have said her second word for me, and waved me good bye at the end of the day.
> 
> Elizabeth started off very sad- she would grab me and take me walking going Mumma, Mumma and not finding her. So we had two walks this morning. Put her down for a second sleep straight after lunch. Woke up happy for a while, but then started looking for Mum again. So sad to see and hear- but how she be that old already? I also think she may have said her second word for me- I'm sure she said 'more' when she wanted more lunch. Both Vick and Brett's first reaction was Vicky doesn't use it- then yes she does. Elizabeth bangs on the table when she wants more and Vicky realised she says you want more do you?
> She settled down- loved going shopping, sitting up in the trolley watching everything going on.
> ...


Wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Off to lab. Dr. Said they would take a lot of blood. No worry, just tests to see how I am. All should be good. Wondering if I coul wondering if I can have water on the morning of the fast?


May be different for you, but I was told I could have water. If nothing else, I drink a lot of water the night before so I am well hydrated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The new computer sounds wonderful. How terrific that you had ready help available to get you going. Enjoy your new toy!


Eric is great. If he isn't working, he usually can come when I call. When I crashed the old one last time, I took it to him, as he didn't need to be here to install anything. This time I fried the mother board. It has probably been going slowly. I do need to do something about setting up skype again, but I don't need it right now. And a few other little things. It can all wait til later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Maya ????????????
> 
> Gwen it is the Charlie baby blanket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry ???? it matches the set I made. ☺
> 
> ...


If it gets too hot, put a cool wet cloth around your neck. Gage's too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you have new computer.
> It's Maya's 6th bday! Took her for 45 min. walk. Swept living room, washed kitchen floor, changed bedding, have wash in. Can you tell I'm feeling human again?


Happy Birthday Maya! So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have the weather channel on for noise. It looks like it's going to be wet for KAP. Darn. But we really need the rain. 

Best get moving again. I am having to sit down every little bit. Yesterday's heat got to me I think. I know I didn't drink enough. Will drink lots more today. Getting things gathered up for KAP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A long post here about my day with Elizabeth which you can skip if you want! I survived the day and so did Elizabeth getting better as the day went on is a good summary. And she might have said her second word for me, and waved me good bye at the end of the day.
> 
> Elizabeth started off very sad- she would grab me and take me walking going Mumma, Mumma and not finding her. So we had two walks this morning. Put her down for a second sleep straight after lunch. Woke up happy for a while, but then started looking for Mum again. So sad to see and hear- but how she be that old already? I also think she may have said her second word for me- I'm sure she said 'more' when she wanted more lunch. Both Vick and Brett's first reaction was Vicky doesn't use it- then yes she does. Elizabeth bangs on the table when she wants more and Vicky realised she says you want more do you?
> She settled down- loved going shopping, sitting up in the trolley watching everything going on.
> ...


 I enjoyed reading your post Margaret . I think you had a good day any day they don't scream is a good day ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Eric is great. If he isn't working, he usually can come when I call. When I crashed the old one last time, I took it to him, as he didn't need to be here to install anything. This time I fried the mother board. It has probably been going slowly. I do need to do something about setting up skype again, but I don't need it right now. And a few other little things. It can all wait til later.


Glad you are up and running with a new computer Tami . Think my iPad is on its way out , I would really like a new one but that's not going to happen . Youngest has a tablet that he doesn't use so I'll more than likely use that one , he says it's just like the iPad maybe better . I will keep using my heap of junk till it says goodbye ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it . 
Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


You have been busy as usual. Love the little body warmer, such pretty colours. Square looks good too, will wait for the finished blanket...................


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


Very pretty, Sonja- your square is looking so good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Maya! Glad you're feeling better, Joy.

Tami, enjoy the new machine.

Sonja and Melody, beautiful work as always.

The dentist was great! We got all the preliminaries done, I go back Friday afternoon, and these terrible teeth will be history! I'm very happy with the whole experience so far. Woohoo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You have been busy as usual. Love the little body warmer, such pretty colours. Square looks good too, will wait for the finished blanket...................


Thank you Chris I'm thinking of making another one maybe in a plain colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty, Sonja- your square is looking so good.


Thank you Julie . I like the colours I've used and for once I've got plenty of yarn ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Monday 8 August '16
> 
> Today is Heidi and Alexis's birthday. Alexis was twenty. Heidi was born on my 30th birthday. Heidi made Alexis a three tiered princess cake with sparkly icing. Phyllis brought dinner - also an ice cream cake for Heidi and Gary's birthday. I will have a piece of ice cream cake later. I ate too much dinner. Roast beef, real mashed potatoes and gravy, corn and pickled beets. All very good. I also had a piece of Alexis's birthday cake.
> 
> ...


Belated Happy Birthday to you, Sam, and to Heidi and Alexis. Hope the 3 of you celebrated in fine style with lots of cake and ice cream and maybe some bubbly
:sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel and Tami, thank you. Right now she is sound asleep, snoring. Will tell her when she wakes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, happy news! Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


Both look great, as always


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking good Sonja, You have fantastic talent in so many areas of craft work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Maya! Glad you're feeling better, Joy.
> 
> Tami, enjoy the new machine.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the dentist went well. Maybe you will feel much better with them gone, sometimes they just poison your whole system


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The dentist was great! We got all the preliminaries done, I go back Friday afternoon, and these terrible teeth will be history! I'm very happy with the whole experience so far. Woohoo!


I don't think I've ever heard anyone get so excited about visiting the dentist! Glad it's all going so well. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


I love the colors of the square. Beautiful vest as well. It is always a pleasure to see what you are making.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Maya! Give her a good belly rub for me!


sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you have new computer.
> It's Maya's 6th bday! Took her for 45 min. walk. Swept living room, washed kitchen floor, changed bedding, have wash in. Can you tell I'm feeling human again?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The square is lovely and with all put together it will be an adorable blanket. The bodywarmer/vest is so cute!!! Love the little heart buttons on it too. Are you sure aren't really a designer in secret???

rdigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it . 
Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Opened the mail and doggone it! DH and I both got letters from our Orthopedic Clinic telling us they had been hacked and all our medical info, ss#s, birth data, etc was taken. Just spent time setting up fraud alerts with the credit bureaus. Grrrrrrr. DH will be so pissed off but at least I've done what can be done at this point. I really hate folks that do this sort of crime. As a cousin told me to pray..."I hope they go to heaven...NOW!"


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Opened the mail and doggone it! DH and I both got letters from our Orthopedic Clinic telling us they had been hacked and all our medical info, ss#s, birth data, etc was taken. Just spent time setting up fraud alerts with the credit bureaus. Grrrrrrr. DH will be so pissed off but at least I've done what can be done at this point. I really hate folks that do this sort of crime. As a cousin told me to pray..."I hope they go to heaven...NOW!"


That is so awful. Where do you stand with the house survey?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are up and running with a new computer Tami . Think my iPad is on its way out , I would really like a new one but that's not going to happen . Youngest has a tablet that he doesn't use so I'll more than likely use that one , he says it's just like the iPad maybe better . I will keep using my heap of junk till it says goodbye ????


I hope your iPad will last a while longer. Good that your youngest has a tablet you can use when it does. Be sure you have your patterns that you have saved, backed up somewhere so you don't loose them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


Square is pretty. Vest is cute.

Thunder is rumbling. We had a shower earlier. Looks like we will again. Had quite a storm last night. I haven't been out the front door to see how much is in the rain gauge. Need to get started on dinner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Maya! Glad you're feeling better, Joy.
> 
> Tami, enjoy the new machine.
> 
> ...


I am! It has gotten a work out this afternoon. Not too much of a learning curve, so far! At least I didn't have to buy Microsoft Word. My 2010 version is still good. I did have to contact them because I had used all the istalls allowed for my purchase. No big deal. I had just had to reinstall it too many times on the old one. Gave them the information requested, got a new key# to go with the old one, and was good to go.

Glad you are happy with the dentist. Hope all goes well on Friday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Opened the mail and doggone it! DH and I both got letters from our Orthopedic Clinic telling us they had been hacked and all our medical info, ss#s, birth data, etc was taken. Just spent time setting up fraud alerts with the credit bureaus. Grrrrrrr. DH will be so pissed off but at least I've done what can be done at this point. I really hate folks that do this sort of crime. As a cousin told me to pray..."I hope they go to heaven...NOW!"


Wish people would get a real life, instead of siphoning off of others and making our lives miserable. Sorry you had to do all that work, and now worry about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 10 August '16

I'm not sure how much computer time I am going to have - now that the front room is done Heidi is ready to tackle the bedroom and there will be no sitting here while she does it. I have to help somehow so I do little things - put away - right now I am doing laundry. Laundry gets done when I am out of underwear and I have a drawer full of underwear so the pile gets a little large sometimes. So the washer is going and I really would like a nap. Lol I'm glad we do this deep cleaning only once a year. lol But bless Heidi for doing it.

We have been to Ft. Wayne and back - an hour plus each way. Very easy to get to - freeway the entire way. They had the pillows - yea. Heidi "old englished" the couch, chair and ottoman so they are ready for the new cushions. And I have two sheets ready to put over them to keep the animal hair off. Blanco slept over here last night - little white puffs of hair on the floor. Mr. Robot Sweeper will make short shift of them.

Purple Power Bowls

Since there's no real set amount of each ingredient for the bowls, the amounts listed below are enough for at least 5 bowls, plus some extras. My salad bar version of the Purple Power Bowl cost about $8.50 per bowl. Buying all the ingredients for the bowls at home I spent around $13.85 and there is enough for at least 5 bowls… or $2.77 each. Again, that depends on if I eat all five. If I end up eating only four, that's about $3.46 each, or still less than half the cost of the salad bar version.

Prep time
30 mins
Total time
30 mins
Total Cost: $13.85
Cost Per Serving: $2.77
Serves: 5 bowls

Ingredients

LEMON TAHINI DRESSING (optional)

⅓ cup tahini $1.13
⅓ Cup water $0.00
¼ cup lemon juice $0.18
1 clove garlic, crushed* $0.08
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.03
½ tsp salt $0.02

SALAD

2.5 cups cooked rice or other grain $0.87
15oz. can chickpeas $0.79
4oz. bag baby greens $1.99
2-3 small beets (2/3 lb.) $1.72
2 zucchini (1 lb.) $1.63
3 carrots (3/4 lb.) $0.79
1 small red cabbage (2 lb.) $1.41
1 avocado $1.25
½ bunch green onion $0.35
½ cup pepitas $1.56

Instructions

1. Prepare the dressing by placing all the ingredients in a blender and puréeing until smooth. If you don't have a blender, mince the garlic, then whisk the ingredients together in a bowl. Refrigerate the dressing until ready to use.

2. Cool the cooked rice, if needed. Drain the can of chickpeas. Wash the beets, zucchini, and carrots well.

3. Use a food processor or large-holed cheese grater to shred the beets, zucchini, and carrots.

4. Remove any wilted leaves from the cabbage, then cut into quarters, and remove the core. Shred the cabbage using a food processor, or slice thinly with a knife.

5. Slice the avocado and green onion.

6. To build the bowls, place about ½ cup of the cooked rice in a bowl along with about ¼ cup of chickpeas.

7. Add a handful of baby greens, shredded beets, zucchini, carrots, and cabbage.

8. Top with a few slices of avocado and a sprinkle of pepitas and sliced onion.

9. Finally, drizzle the lemon tahini dressing liberally over the bowl, then eat.

Notes: *I often use 2 cloves of garlic for the dressing, but used one clove today to make it more gentle on the stomach.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/08/purple-power-bowls/

Garlic Aioli BLT's

At Gjelina Take Away in Los Angeles, you can only get this excellent sandwich in the summer because the tomatoes have to be sweet and richly flavored with just the right texture. The sourdough bread should be toasted, but make sure it's not too dark and crisp.

INGREDIENTS

8 slices of thick-cut bacon
3/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 garlic clove
Kosher salt
Pepper
1 large egg yolk
2 1/2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 sourdough boule, cut into eight 1/2-inch-thick slices and toasted
3 heirloom tomatoes (1 1/2 pounds), sliced 1/4 inch thick
4 cups arugula

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Preheat the oven to 400°. Set a rack over a foil-lined rimmed baking sheet. Arrange the bacon strips on the rack and bake until browned and crisp, about 25 minutes. Transfer the bacon to paper towels to drain.

2. In a measuring cup, combine the vegetable oil with the olive oil.

3. On a work surface, top the garlic with a generous sprinkle of salt and smash to a paste with the flat side of a knife; scrape into a bowl.

4. Whisk in the egg yolk, 1 1/2 teaspoons of the lemon juice and 1 teaspoon of water, then slowly whisk in the oil mixture so the aioli thickens.

5. Season the aioli with salt, pepper and the remaining 1 teaspoon of lemon juice.

6. Spread the aioli on each slice of toast.

7. Arrange the tomatoes and arugula on 4 of the toasts; sprinkle with salt and pepper.

8. Top with the bacon, close and serve.

MAKE AHEAD: The aioli can be tightly covered and refrigerated for 2 days. Serve chilled.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Fruit-forward Prosecco.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/garlic-aioli-blts

VEGAN ZUCCHINI MEATBALLS

GLUTEN-FREE, NUT-FREE, VEGAN 23

Vegan Zucchini 'Meatballs'- less than 10 ingredients and 20 minutes for a healthy and delicious plant-based meal. Each serving offers 25 grams of protein! (vegan + gluten-free)

YIELD: 12 BALLS // 4 SERVINGS
PREP TIME: 20
COOK TIME: 25
TOTAL TIME: 45

INGREDIENTS:

1 (15-ounce) can chickpeas, drained and rinsed
3 garlic cloves
1/2 cup rolled oats*
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons nutritional yeast
Juice of 1/2 lemon
1 large zucchini, shredded (approx. 1 cup)
32 ounces marinara
8 ounces whole grain pasta

DIRECTIONS:

1. In the bowl of a food processor, combine the drained and rinsed chickpeas, garlic cloves, and rolled oats.

2. Pulse for about 5-10 seconds, until finely chopped. Transfer to a large bowl along with the dried herbs, salt, nutritional yeast, lemon juice and zucchini. Stir together until well-combined.

3. Preheat the oven to 375°F.

4. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

5. Using your hands, scoop out on heaping tablespoon of the zucchini mixture at a time and roll into 12 separate balls.

6. Arrange on the baking sheet a few inches apart then bake in the oven for 25 minutes. Meanwhile, cook pasta as directed.

7. Once the zucchini balls are light golden brown, remove them from the oven and set aside. Serve warm over cooked pasta with marinara sauce. Garnish with fresh basil and enjoy!

NOTES: *Be sure to use certified gluten-free oats for allergies. Nutrition Facts are for 1/4th of recipe. Leftovers can be stored in an airtight container for up to 3 days

http://www.makingthymeforhealth.com/vegan-zucchini-meatballs/

Cucumber Sandwich Recipe by REDVELVT22

"I worked at a sandwich shop that made these vegetable sandwiches stuffed with cucumbers, sprouts, tomatoes, and avocadoes. They were a veggie's dream!"

10 m
1 serving @ 496cals/serv

Ingredients

2 thick slices whole wheat bread
2 tablespoons cream cheese, softened
6 slices cucumber
2 tablespoons alfalfa sprouts
1 teaspoon olive oil
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar
1 tomato, sliced
1 leaf lettuce
1 ounce pepperoncini, sliced
1/2 avocado, mashed

Directions

1. Spread each slice of bread with 1 tablespoon cream cheese.

2. On one slice of bread, arrange cucumber slices in a single layer.

3. Cover with sprouts, then sprinkle with oil and vinegar.

4. Layer tomato slices, lettuce, and pepperoncini.

5. Spread other slice of bread with mashed avocado.

6. Close sandwich and serve immediately.

Footnotes: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/18003/cucumber-sandwich/

I don't know how many of you ever buy shrimp but I thought this sounded really good and might cause someone to go to the store for shrimp. If you do - let us know how it was.

MANGO MANDARIN SESAME SHRIMP SALAD BY TIFFANY

Big, bold Asian flavors bring this mango mandarin sesame shrimp salad to life and make it a

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Main dish
Cuisine: Asian
TOTAL TIME: 30 mins
Serves: 3-4

INGREDIENTS

1½-2 pounds uncooked shrimp shelled and deveined, tail-on is okay)
8 cups chopped romaine or green leaf lettuce
1 avocado, pitted and thinly sliced
1 large mango, diced
½ cup mandarin oranges
1 red bell pepper, diced
⅓ cup shelled edamame
¼ cup cilantro, roughly chopped
Sesame seeds, for topping (optional)

Dressing/marinade

½ cup oil (vegetable, canola, or peanut work well)
⅓ Cup rice vinegar
¼ cup soy sauce (I use low sodium)
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon sugar
3 teaspoons minced garlic
½ teaspoon ground ginger (more to taste)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine all dressing ingredients in a blender and puree until smooth.

2. Pour ⅓ of the mixture into a large resealable bag. Add shrimp to bag, seal, and chill for 10-30 minutes.

3. Cover and chill the remaining sauce to use for a dressing.

4. Discard marinade and grill shrimp over medium heat OR sauté in a skillet over medium heat on the stove for 4-8 minutes until shrimp turn pink.

5. Assemble salads with lettuce, avocado slices, mangoes, mandarin oranges, bell peppers, and edamame.

6. Top with shrimp (you can remove the tails first if desired).

7. Serve with reserved dressing and garnish with cilantro and sesame seeds.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/08/mango-mandarin-sesame-shrimp-salad.html

Peach Dumplings

Yield: 16 dumplings
Total Time: 45 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

6 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 large, ripe peaches
2 cans crescent rolls
1/4 cup salted butter, melted
Vanilla ice cream for servings {optional}

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9x13 glass baking dish with nonstick cooking spray and set aside.

2. In a small bowl, stir sugar and cinnamon together. Set aside.

3. Peel peaches and segment into 8 pieces per peach, for 16 pieces all together.

4. Pop open one can of crescent rolls and separate each piece.

5. Roll one slice of peach in the cinnamon sugar mixture and roll up carefully into one triangular piece of crescent roll dough. Place in prepared glass baking pan.

6. Repeat with all the slices of peaches until all of them are rolled.

7. Drizzle melted butter over peach dumplings and then sprinkle with remaining cinnamon and sugar.

8. Bake 25-30 minutes until all puffed and golden and dough is cooked through.

9. Serve warm with vanilla ice cream.

http://www.laurenslatest.com/peach-dumplings/

Curried Mince Butternut

Add a little comfort to your weeknight dinner with this curried mince butternut that is packed with flavourful and fragrant spices. Not too spicy, just tinged with fragrant curry flavours, creamy yoghurt and exotic coriander.

Servings: 8
Time: 90 mins
Difficulty: easy

You will need:

2 butternuts, halved
1 onion, finely chopped
2 tbsp. coconut oil
1 tbsp. curry powder
1 tsp cumin powder
1 tsp turmeric
1 kg beef mince
2 tsp salt
1 tin of chopped tomatoes
Greek-style plain double cream yoghurt
fresh coriander
olive oil

Directions

1. Start by cutting the butternuts in half and removing the seeds.
2. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with salt.
3. Roast the butternut halves in the oven at 180C for 90 minutes until soft.

To make the curried mince:

1. Heat the coconut oil in a large pot and sauté the onions until soft.

2. Add the curry powder, cumin and turmeric and allow to cook for a few minutes.

3. Next, add the mince, season with 2 teaspoons of salt and cook until the mince is just about cooked through.

4. Add the tomatoes and let it simmer for about 15 minutes to allow all the flavours to mingle.

5. Serve the curried mince in a butternut half, topped with a dollop of yoghurt and roughly chopped coriander.

NOTES: (1) You could also use smaller butternuts and serve individual portions inside each half. (2) Butternut is extremely rich in Vit. A, even more so than regular pumpkins, as well as Vit. B, potassium, iron and zinc. (3) Butternut is a higher carb veggie option, but that's perfect for me, as I've been running and training again and feel that I need a bit more healthy carbs. (4) And let's be honest, it's good, hearty, REAL food! So do tuck in and enjoy this winter gem!

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2016/08/10/curried-mince-butternut/#more-1971

Chicken Caesar Salad Recipe by Heidi

A homemade Caesar dressing can either make or break a salad, and this one totally makes the deal.

SERVES: SERVES 4 AS A MAIN, 8 AS A SIDE

Ingredients

2 large eggs, coddled (directions below)
1 clove garlic, pressed
4 anchovy filets in oil, roughly chopped
Juice of ½ lemon
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
¼ teaspoon dry mustard
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
⅓ cup extra virgin olive oil
10 cups romaine lettuce, chopped into ½ inch pieces (about 2 heads of romaine)
4 cups cooked, shredded chicken breast
1 cucumber, sliced into coins
1 cup croutons
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese

Instructions

1. Prepare the coddled eggs by placing the cold eggs in warm water. Heat enough water in a pan to boiling to cover eggs completely.

2. Immerse the eggs in the boiling with a slotted spoon then remove from heat. Cover and let stand for 30 seconds then plunge into cold water to prevent further cooking.

3. Crack the eggs open and divide the eggs from the whites. Place the eggs in a blender, and save the whites for another use.

4. Add the pressed garlic, anchovy filets, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, dry mustard, salt and pepper to the blender.

5. Blend on high until combined.

6. Slowly drizzle the olive oil into the blender until the dressing is emulsified. Pour into a small jar and set aside or refrigerate until ready to use.

7. In a large bowl, add the romaine lettuce, chicken breast and cucumber.

8. Add about ⅔ of the dressing and toss to coat.

9. Add the croutons and Parmesan cheese, toss lightly and season with more salt and pepper to taste.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/chicken-caesar-salad-recipe/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+foodiecrush+%28foodiecrush%29

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . I like the colours I've used and for once I've got plenty of yarn ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Maya! Glad you're feeling better, Joy.
> 
> Tami, enjoy the new machine.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna and I hope you make a swift recovery after your visit to the dentist on Friday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Looking good Sonja, You have fantastic talent in so many areas of craft work.


Thank you Bonnie and Fan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maya!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love both.


Thank you Mary and Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, beautiful work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the dentist went well. Maybe you will feel much better with them gone, sometimes they just poison your whole system


I believe that is the case, truly, and am looking forward to it (when the upper front teeth were pulled, my sinuses cleared up!). I have had a low grade ache for some time and am really glad that will be gone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I don't think I've ever heard anyone get so excited about visiting the dentist! Glad it's all going so well. :sm06: :sm06:


If you knew my history, my happiness wouldn't surprise you. :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you, she treasures her belly rubs.
Kate, perfect card, my Maya certainly has a Ferdinand the Bull personality. Today the black labs were far away when she spotted them. She trotted in front of me and gave her stiff legged protection pose and growl. As they got closer and ran to me for petting she hid behind my legs! But at least she didn't do the scared silly Yelp!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja your square looks fantastic.????
The vest is the cutest thing????

Gwen I am saddened to hear about your personal info being taken. Hope the hacker gets nabbed.????

Sorlenna I am overjoyed for you. Only to well do I know the way you are feeling. 2 years with my new teeth and no pain. So excited.☺☺☺

Kate I love the card for Maya. Miss my girl China.????

I am putting buttons on the sweaters now and taking them to my friends house. Such fun knits and I am pleased with them????

Check in later everybody????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> If it is Heidi's birthday and she was born on your 30th birthday doesn't that make it your birthday? Or is my logic failing me somewhere as no mention made of a cake for you. Or did I read something wrongly?
> Happy birthday to all those with birthdays and especially you Sam if I am right (I've just seen that Heather came to the same conclusion as me. Aussie logic?).


And I did too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie, how frustrating it is for you that you have to wait for your hip surgery. I sure hope your doctor will write to the cardiologist.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've finished the center octagons on the new-old quilt... Managed to get the last bits done on machine, but I think I'll be back to hand sewing the next part. The page with the diagram is missing! So I'm figuring it out from the picture. Whee!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought that to so I took a look and SAMs birthday is next month


Then I misunderstood as well and thanks for checking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Things are a bit stressful at our house. We got news that the house we live in is being managed by a new company. They sent DH an e-mail to set up the bank account for direct pay for the rent which he did. Then we have decided to move so DH contacted the management asking what to do and was informed that we were on the eviction list as our rent hadn't been paid in two months. We had made the proper arrangements with the bank so the ball is in their court. We have an appointment with our lawyer for next week. We have not been properly notified about being evicted so that is somewhat worrisome too. Sure is bank and all they have to do is ask for it and it is ready for payment.
> We have put an order for a double wide mobile home and feel very sure that we will get it. It will be adapted for a wheelchair. We don't know how long it will take to manufacture it so that is a concern. We are planning on starting a move by putting the items in the garage in storage as soon as we can get help. etc. I feel very stressed about this mess with the move and all. DH gets unreasonable in this kind of situation and is very hard to live with. Oh well, this too shall pass. By the way, we are getting as big a house as we can afford. It is 4 bedrooms. I know, we should go smaller but we need room to move it. Ray needs a room for his computer, etc. and I need a craft room. We also like a guest room. It will be nice to have a bit of room to move around in. The main bathroom will be handicapped friendly with grab bars, etc. The kitchen is bigger than what we have in this house so that is something to look forward to. I am not excited about living in a mobile home park with neighbors so close but that seems to be our lot. I am looking forward to getting out of rent houses. It has been too long.


Even though you may not be happy about a mobile home park, sounds like you will have a lovely home. Sometimes neighbours in parks are very social. You might find that you will enjoy it. Be optimistic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, dear- it is the Cardiologist who might deign to see me in 40 weeks, a mere 40 days would not be a real problem.


Did they offer to put you on a waiting list should a cancellation arise?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I grow them in my planter on the front of the house, hope to transfer it to a pot for the winter.
> The lavatera do self seed a little but don't seem to cause a problem. I take the plants away at the end of the season so most of the seeds go with, never had them grow in the grass, I grew some Malva, they are in the same family & they became a problem so kill all I see.


I know I planted Lavatera but maybe I got some Malva in there too. They became a real nuisance.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> nothing wrong with your logic - the problem is i wasn't thinking when i wrote that - i should have said that heidi was born when i was 30 years old. duh --- sam


It's ok Sam, you were just having a senior moment. We all have those at one time or another. :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.



pacer said:


> That is so awful. Where do you stand with the house survey?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 9 August '16
> 
> I am feeling guilty. Here I sit while Heidi is working away in my front room. All the furniture is out in the dog yard. I still have some boxes to go through. Heidi bought me another tote box (which I paid for) so now all of my yarn in "under cover". Bentley is keeping us entertained and also getting into things as little boys are wont to do.
> 
> ...


I've had the sweet potato fries and they are yummy. I also like the cuke and onion salad. Have bookmarked that for the future. Always have cukes in the house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 15 pattern repeats done.????
> 
> My friend has requested a throw for the back of her couch in this pattern.


That is a nice pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Railyn, my feelings were the same as yours regarding the political post. I was deeply hurt by such a rampant tossing aside of the rules of this forum and what felt like an attack on personal values and beliefs. Chaos results when rules are not followed.
> Having said that, I am still into knitting and my love of it. So, here is a knitting question. I am doing a simple garter stitch leper bandage, but am unhappy with the looks of the edges as I turn around at the end and knit back. I tried slipping the end stitch, and that looked worse. Is there a better way to turn around and go back as one does a simple garter stitch piece?


If I offended anyone with my comment, I apologize.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've reached page 50 and think I'd better sign off for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up so will go watch some tv. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, how frustrating it is for you that you have to wait for your hip surgery. I sure hope your doctor will write to the cardiologist.


One thing at least the cream does seem to be easing the pain- but yes it is frustrating when I had got myself all psyched up for it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did they offer to put you on a waiting list should a cancellation arise?


No- and they don't sound very positive about giving me an appointment at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja your square looks fantastic.????
> The vest is the cutest thing????
> 
> Gwen I am saddened to hear about your personal info being taken. Hope the hacker gets nabbed.????
> ...


Those came out great! Lucky babies!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


That is hopefully good news. Hope the owner is telling the truth.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No- and they don't sound very positive about giving me an appointment at all.


Can your regular Drs refer you to someone else?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have great news. Sheep y'all DH is home!!!!! And thanks you for the prayers. They will be at KAP!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great news about Sheepy's DH!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have great news. Sheep y'all DH is home!!!!! And thanks you for the prayers. They will be at KAP!


Yay do happy to hear it. Prayer warriors have come through again ☺☺☺☺


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you, she treasures her belly rubs.
> Kate, perfect card, my Maya certainly has a Ferdinand the Bull personality. Today the black labs were far away when she spotted them. She trotted in front of me and gave her stiff legged protection pose and growl. As they got closer and ran to me for petting she hid behind my legs! But at least she didn't do the scared silly Yelp!


Happy Birthday Maya.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I have great news. Sheep y'all DH is home!!!!! And thanks you for the prayers. They will be at KAP!


What a blessing. I am happy for both.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


Well it sounds like the park owner wants good relationships with neighbours. That is a positive. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yay do happy to hear it. Prayer warriors have come through again ☺☺☺☺


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No- and they don't sound very positive about giving me an appointment at all.


Mmmm, might be worth the time for a few ambulance trips to the hospital in agony and with tears on face. not many, but may help get you upthe list and seen faster.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a blessing. I am happy for both.


Absolutely!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, All!!

I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.

This morning my head cook/chef didn't come into Elm and refused to say anything more than that she is OK. She left yesterday before she finished cleaning her usual detailed clean-up of the kitchen and appliances without so much as a ''good by'' or ''kiss my elbow.'' I knew that most of us on the staff and WEP workers had ticked her off at one time or another that morning--totally ignoring how many times she'd been rude to one of the younger black workers or insulting about my decision to feed a hungry person who came shortly after the technical end of serving time or about my deciding to feed a man who was on his way to work and had brought his own container for whatever we were serving. I didn't like the state of his container, so I washed it myself and then filled it with what we had and sent some fresh watermelon with him. Strictly against ''house rules'', I know, but the man was on his way to work and hungry, for crying out loud. What good is a sense of ''ministry'' if we don't meet the person's need instead of standing on protocol. So the powers that be (or were) might righteously be upset, but this is supposed to be a ministering situation -- not a judgment bench.

Interestingly enough, my missing staff member is a volunteer who helps herself to whatever and how ever much she wants to carry home from just about anything that comes in as a donation--including food items. We don't say too much unless it gets out of hand. She is a really good cook and getting better at it and has limited funds and volunteers her time and skills 5 days a week. But she is very self- righteous toward younger women who have babies and no skills for raising them nor husbands to help them. And race doesn't matter to her; she is snarky to all of them while refusing to share her skills and knowledge.

At a meeting of all who worked today's lunch shift, Susan asked if anyone cared to begin a pool of how long our head cook would stay away before her curiosity got the better of her and she just had to find how how badly we'd fared without her. We had a couple of takers on that one. We fed all who showed up and the staff ate leftovers or sandwiches. We survived and left with smiles for one another. And the kitchen and pantries were cleaned up as usual.

One of our older couples who garden prodigiously brought a couple of gallons of green and wax beans and a good lot of freshly dug new potatoes as a gift for me today. I was very flattered by their generosity. I'm thinking I will bring them as a side dish (or several) for Saturday's meal at Sam's.

Thanks for the safe place to vent about being perturbed by her self-righteousness and self-proclaimed moral superiority. She doesn't even acknowledge a sense of ''mission'' to help the community that lives around Elm. And I understand that our ministry is not hers, but the bigotry she throws out freely each day is wearing very thin. She is verging on being replaced if God grants the necessary finding to hire or at the very least my telling her she doesn't need to even think about coming back into the building as anything more than one who wants a meal.

Rant over. I love you all and am thankful for your friendship and fellowship.

Ohio Joy


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have great news. Sheep y'all DH is home!!!!! And thanks you for the prayers. They will be at KAP!


Yippee :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice. Must have been tricky doing that collar.


Thank you, no it was fairly easy once I figured it out. :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


How soon do they have to get off from your property? This will certainly give a message to the renters as their landlord takes the deck down.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p56 and all caught up. Be back later to see how much more chat there is.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Hey, All!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. I am working with a woman who is very judgemental and shouldn't be. She is far from perfect yet vocalizes that she can't tolerate everyone else's inefficiencies. None of us are perfect. We have room to learn and grow. I hope you will find a wonderful cook who is much more caring. Who sets the rules for when to feed?

I will look forward to eating fresh garden food. It is very thoughtful of you to want to share the gift with all of us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I miss Tessa - I'm sure you passed along our hugs and prayers for her.


Yes please, from me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just reading through goodness knows how many pages, should have written down my comments.
> 
> Julie - Sorry you didn't get any definite answers from the doctor. Hopefully his letter will help. The cardiologist did say UP TO 40 weeks so maybe it could be a lot less. Fingers crossed that this is the case.
> Railyn - I hope you can get the problems with your bank sorted soon. Moving is stressful enough without this sort of hassle. As others have said, when you finally get to move I hope you will have friendly neighbours.
> ...


Thank you, I tried it on yesterday at knitting just for the fun of it, it's way big on me, but if he doesn't wear it, I'll definitely curl up in it. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I tried it on yesterday at knitting just for the fun of it, it's way big on me, but if he doesn't wear it, I'll definitely curl up in it. lol


You would be warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 9 August '16
> 
> I am feeling guilty. Here I sit while Heidi is working away in my front room. All the furniture is out in the dog yard. I still have some boxes to go through. Heidi bought me another tote box (which I paid for) so now all of my yarn in "under cover". Bentley is keeping us entertained and also getting into things as little boys are wont to do.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure Sam, that Heidi won't let you help her in your front room anyway, if she's like me, just get out of the way so I can do my thing. LOL! David just goes fishing when I start that when he's home. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes she is- now did I read Heidi instead of Heather or did Sam write the wrong name? Maybe I should try and find his post to check. He did say Heidi so I am not going mad or reading what I expect to see- and nor are others of us here.
> 
> It is census night here so meant to go online to fill in the census forms today. Tried and surprise surprise they are busy. So will need to do it some later time as I am heading off to bed soon (I contemplated not doing it tonight anyway so not gettin gon is good. We do have some leeway as to when fill it in).
> Long day tomorrow. First 10 hourish day with Elizabeth. So that will be hard even if she is a delight. But if she misses Mummy that could be exhausting and draining. She is throwing tantrums I was told today- not surprised as I could see signs recently that they were coming. At least at this age they don't last long- she just ends up upset and can't remember why! Usually over important things like having her face washed (she hates it and has done since starting solids).[/quo
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> GP- I am wondering about the Indian woman doctor in the practice, she seems a bit more pro-active.


That's not a bad idea, I had a Indian woman doctor in Texas that I absolutely loved, she was straight forward and explained well, while not talking down like I had no idea what she was saying.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


Hope the hooligans get the message to stay off your property. The owner could hardly be anything but agreeable when he's in the wrong.

Sorry to hear your info was hacked, hope there are no problems. Wouldn't it be nice if those jerks would just get a real job & leave hard working people alone!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh dear. I am working with a woman who is very judgemental and shouldn't be. She is far from perfect yet vocalizes that she can't tolerate everyone else's inefficiencies. None of us are perfect. We have room to learn and grow. I hope you will find a wonderful cook who is much more caring. Who sets the rules for when to feed?
> 
> I will look forward to eating fresh garden food. It is very thoughtful of you to want to share the gift with all of us.


Susan, as executive director of the Center at Elm, sets the rules for serving times; but I make the practical applications and am directed to never turn anyone away who is hungry. Anyone who gives off a ''skanky'' vibe or raises a sense of possible devious intention can be refused any facility of the Center by anyone responsible for the building or the area (kitchen, classroom or resources area) at that moment. Some circumstances with certain persons can result in them being removed from the property and/or banned altogether from the facility--obvious intoxication, being obviously high on drugs, aggression, or unacceptable/insulting language toward another.

Some staff members (all of us are volunteers) are careless regarding some members of the public and jumpy and nervous re others who might not raise any flags for another staff member--as happened today with one male diner and a staff person.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 15 pattern repeats done.????
> 
> My friend has requested a throw for the back of her couch in this pattern.


That will be really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Railyn, my feelings were the same as yours regarding the political post. I was deeply hurt by such a rampant tossing aside of the rules of this forum and what felt like an attack on personal values and beliefs. Chaos results when rules are not followed.
> Having said that, I am still into knitting and my love of it. So, here is a knitting question. I am doing a simple garter stitch leper bandage, but am unhappy with the looks of the edges as I turn around at the end and knit back. I tried slipping the end stitch, and that looked worse. Is there a better way to turn around and go back as one does a simple garter stitch piece?


I've never been able to get an edge on garter stitch that I'm completely happy with, so I wish you luck and if you find one that works great, please let me know.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Susan, as executive director of the Center at Elm, sets the rules for serving times; but I make the practical applications and am directed to never turn anyone away who is hungry. Anyone who gives off a ''skanky'' vibe or raises a sense of possible devious intention can be refused any facility of the Center by anyone responsible for the building or the area (kitchen, classroom or resources area) at that moment. Some circumstances with certain persons can result in them being removed from the property and/or banned altogether from the facility--obvious intoxication, being obviously high on drugs, aggression, or unacceptable/insulting language toward another.
> 
> Some staff members (all of us are volunteers) are careless regarding some members of the public and jumpy and nervous re others who might not raise any flags for another staff member--as happened today with one male diner and a staff person.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am sure there are trying times but God created these people so they need to have a place to find dignity as well as practicing it as well. I understand having standards for everyone to live by. So glad you don't turn a hungry person away just because it is the last minute to serve.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Started a new project, a dress pattern, I'll edit in the link from my computer in a minute. I'm using raw cotton aran.

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=402&cid=17#pattern_content


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> There is not a over 55 park that I am aware of. We went down today and put the rest of the money down on the home and learned that the park where we had planned on parking it doesn't have a lot big enough for a large double-wide. I went over to a park in the next town over and it is a nicer park and they do have room for our home. It is only 10 miles or so from where we wanted to go so it is not bad. I will go over tomorrow and put the money down and now we are in a waiting game. We have the sweetest sales rep. for our home. Just love her. It is fun going in to talk to her. It doesn't hurt that she has order 2 totes from me and paid me $5 more than I asked for. Things are looking a lot more positive today.


Oh that's great! I'm so glad that that worked out better for you in the long run. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, in sad you have to put up with this woman's snarky ways, you do so much & ar so generous with your time & energy. It might be a happier place if she just stays away.
Hope you have a great mini vacation at KAP. Too bad you aren't closer to me, I would share some if my over abundance from the garden with you.

Melody, what lovely baby sets & blankets, lucky recipients.

We got a heck of a storm sat night & another at noon, 2" of rain & more in the forcast. I spent the day catching up indoors, reorganized my pantry shelf in the basement, cleaned the furnace room, then vacuumed the upstairs & cleaned the bathrooms. Our water softener has died & the plumber is coming next week to replace it, that's why I had to get the furnace room cleaned out.
Tomorrow I must get to the garden & pick cucumbers, broccoli & beans again. I think I will do some dilled carrots too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, All!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.
> 
> ...


Rant all you like. That is what we are here for! Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I didn't have to deal with them. We looked at Sam;s Club, Staples, and Best Buy. Went back to Staples and 10 minutes later walked out with a new laptop. Stopped at IHOP for dinner and called my nephew to see if he was available to come get me up and running. He had just gotten home from work, and said to let him know when we were home and ready for him to come over. He got here soon after 8 and just left at 11. (Woo Hoo! I just learned a new trick! I hit something and half of what I had just typed disappeared. I went up to the edit button on the top tool bar and clicked undo until I got it back!) Anyway, he has all my scanners and printer installed and other stuff loaded that I want/need. I have forgotten how many passwords we had to change because I couldn't find my most current notebook, but the only thing I still am not using on here is Facebook, and that is because I have the new password written down in the RV, not in the house. I will do that tomorrow. This one is only 15" instead of the 17" on my old one, but I will get used to it. He has even taken the hard drive out of the old one and put it in a case specially made for it that works like a portable hard drive. I have all the files from the old computer to access now! That means I don't have to redo all the paperwork I had done for KAP. I can check it over and print it out to take with me, and print name tags.
> 
> I really should go to bed instead of playing with the computer, but I think I will be here for a bit! Time to catch up with all of you, then bed.


Whoohoo!!!!! A wonderful nephew you have, it's amazing that he's able to save the hard drive in a way you can use it, that is a wonderful thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A long post here about my day with Elizabeth which you can skip if you want! I survived the day and so did Elizabeth getting better as the day went on is a good summary. And she might have said her second word for me, and waved me good bye at the end of the day.
> 
> Elizabeth started off very sad- she would grab me and take me walking going Mumma, Mumma and not finding her. So we had two walks this morning. Put her down for a second sleep straight after lunch. Woke up happy for a while, but then started looking for Mum again. So sad to see and hear- but how she be that old already? I also think she may have said her second word for me- I'm sure she said 'more' when she wanted more lunch. Both Vick and Brett's first reaction was Vicky doesn't use it- then yes she does. Elizabeth bangs on the table when she wants more and Vicky realised she says you want more do you?
> She settled down- loved going shopping, sitting up in the trolley watching everything going on.
> ...


Awe, but it sounds like you and Elizabeth will be great chums, I think she's going to be a grandmas girl before you know it. And 3 naps, that's wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was disappointed that when we tuned into the Andrew Zimmerman Bizarre Foods show it was not about Madrid as we had seen advertised; it was about Cyprus. We watched it anyway and hope there will be one on Madrid as advertised in the future. Also, since DH had installed the video security system the AppleTV unit had been uninstalled so we also did not watch Hannah's photos last night. Oh well...there are other nights so we will get to it eventually.


Hey Gwen, I looked it up, it was on on June 21, 2016 but here's a link to it.

http://www.travelchannel.com/shows/bizarre-foods/video/bizarre-foods-full-episodes

Hope that helps.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, sorry your info was compromised. Hope trailer park manager manages to evict riff raff.
Sorienna, a hard project, but I'm sure it will be lovely when completed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think my hormones have gone on haitas, good grief, I'm never weepy, but tonight I sent David a text and started to cry, good grief, I've been that way most of the day. :sm16: 
Oh well, I'll even out again soon, maybe it's just the weather. lol 
We must have another thunder storm starting, the Olympics keep going pink on me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, ????????????, thank you.
Great news about Sheepy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you have new computer.
> It's Maya's 6th bday! Took her for 45 min. walk. Swept living room, washed kitchen floor, changed bedding, have wash in. Can you tell I'm feeling human again?


Happy Birthday Maya!!!! 
Wonderful that you are feeling better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


Love the square and the vest, I'm sure you will finish in no time, you've picked up crocheting as quickly as you picked up knitting. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Maya! Glad you're feeling better, Joy.
> 
> Tami, enjoy the new machine.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that it is going so well with the dentist.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!!! A wonderful nephew you have, it's amazing that he's able to save the hard drive in a way you can use it, that is a wonderful thing. :sm24:


We have saved a hard drive like that before, so we knew we could do it. And since we were pretty sure the mother board was fried, and not the hard drive, it was well worth paying the $50 for the case. The best thing is that if he did it all, it was done in a tiny fraction of the time it would have taken DH and me. The 3 hours it took him was nothing compared to what it would have taken us. And I wouldn't have all the stuff printed for KAP! It isn't hard to remove a hard drive. And the case has instructions with it. He unscrewed the back of the laptop, unplugged a connection, and plugged it into the connection for the case. I could probably have done it. That is how easy it was! Getting everything installed was the worst, but he knows right where to go to get the drivers for the printer and scanners. I run 3 different scanners. Well, 2 that I use, the 3rd is the one in the all in one printer. I have one of the portable Neat scanners, and a huge (compared to the one I loved that Windows 7 wouldn't let me use anymore) flatbed scanner with a slide holder attachment. Since the last crash, I haven't had any scanners installed. It was more hassle than I wanted to deal with, and only would have been using it for photos anyway. They will wait until I have the time and energy to deal with them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kay, thank you. Hope the storm passes. We all get tears now and then. Mine was Monday. I really wanted to see my DD, DGD's and DS, not to mention get off the desert in summer. It is what it is. The blessing is they want us to come and visit and we will reschedule.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think my hormones have gone on haitas, good grief, I'm never weepy, but tonight I sent David a text and started to cry, good grief, I've been that way most of the day. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll even out again soon, maybe it's just the weather. lol
> We must have another thunder storm starting, the Olympics keep going pink on me.


Darn hormones! Sending you hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Paqe 58! Good night everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Opened the mail and doggone it! DH and I both got letters from our Orthopedic Clinic telling us they had been hacked and all our medical info, ss#s, birth data, etc was taken. Just spent time setting up fraud alerts with the credit bureaus. Grrrrrrr. DH will be so pissed off but at least I've done what can be done at this point. I really hate folks that do this sort of crime. As a cousin told me to pray..."I hope they go to heaven...NOW!"


Oh no!!! I certainly hope that you don't have any problems or issues arise from this. And yes, pray...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, thank you, she treasures her belly rubs.
> Kate, perfect card, my Maya certainly has a Ferdinand the Bull personality. Today the black labs were far away when she spotted them. She trotted in front of me and gave her stiff legged protection pose and growl. As they got closer and ran to me for petting she hid behind my legs! But at least she didn't do the scared silly Yelp!


 :sm23: Silly Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja your square looks fantastic.????
> The vest is the cutest thing????
> 
> Gwen I am saddened to hear about your personal info being taken. Hope the hacker gets nabbed.????
> ...


Those are fabulous! Welll done as usual. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've finished the center octagons on the new-old quilt... Managed to get the last bits done on machine, but I think I'll be back to hand sewing the next part. The page with the diagram is missing! So I'm figuring it out from the picture. Whee!


 :sm06: You have that sewing machine smoking, wow, you do that fast, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


That is good that he's agreeable, I imagine that it will benefit him to get the nasty tenants out also, I can only imagine the damage that they are probably doing to his rentals as they are so disrespectful of other peoples property.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have great news. Sheep y'all DH is home!!!!! And thanks you for the prayers. They will be at KAP!


Oh I'm so glad!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, All!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.
> 
> ...


You definitely deserve a break. Those are the people who make David say that he and God are good, it's the people that profess to be Christian then look down and judge without knowing that he has problems with, the high and mighty is what my mom would call them. 
God willing you will be able to tell her that very thing in the near future, it sounds like you all did great after she left. 
Hugs and prayers for an intervention that gives you another great cook.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> You would be warm.


 :sm02: Really warm for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am sure there are trying times but God created these people so they need to have a place to find dignity as well as practicing it as well. I understand having standards for everyone to live by. So glad you don't turn a hungry person away just because it is the last minute to serve.


I agree Mary, you said it well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We have saved a hard drive like that before, so we knew we could do it. And since we were pretty sure the mother board was fried, and not the hard drive, it was well worth paying the $50 for the case. The best thing is that if he did it all, it was done in a tiny fraction of the time it would have taken DH and me. The 3 hours it took him was nothing compared to what it would have taken us. And I wouldn't have all the stuff printed for KAP! It isn't hard to remove a hard drive. And the case has instructions with it. He unscrewed the back of the laptop, unplugged a connection, and plugged it into the connection for the case. I could probably have done it. That is how easy it was! Getting everything installed was the worst, but he knows right where to go to get the drivers for the printer and scanners. I run 3 different scanners. Well, 2 that I use, the 3rd is the one in the all in one printer. I have one of the portable Neat scanners, and a huge (compared to the one I loved that Windows 7 wouldn't let me use anymore) flatbed scanner with a slide holder attachment. Since the last crash, I haven't had any scanners installed. It was more hassle than I wanted to deal with, and only would have been using it for photos anyway. They will wait until I have the time and energy to deal with them.


Thank you for the info, I'm going to save that, I was so bummed when my Dell bit the dust, but that was the hard drive, so they installed a new one and I can use it now, it was only $60 I think to get it all fixed up, but lost alllll my photos from like 7 years, it was heartbreaking. Thankfully I found a bunch of them stored in my facebook, but still devistating. I'm backing everything up now all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kay, thank you. Hope the storm passes. We all get tears now and then. Mine was Monday. I really wanted to see my DD, DGD's and DS, not to mention get off the desert in summer. It is what it is. The blessing is they want us to come and visit and we will reschedule.


Thank you, I think it started with my Aunts memorial of life, it made me miss my dad which made me miss my mom and then it just got away from me. 
I'm glad that you can reschedule and hopefully go soon, I'm sure they want to see you as much as you want to see them. 
Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Darn hormones! Sending you hugs!


 Thank you. Hugs back to you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Paqe 58! Good night everyone.


Sweet dreams!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Night everyone, love you all, each and every one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can your regular Drs refer you to someone else?


Not with ease, we have to register with the doctor we are seeing, kind of cuts out the ease of a second opinion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Mmmm, might be worth the time for a few ambulance trips to the hospital in agony and with tears on face. not many, but may help get you upthe list and seen faster.


mmmm, perhaps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, All!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.
> 
> ...


And very restrained in the circumstances.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not a bad idea, I had a Indian woman doctor in Texas that I absolutely loved, she was straight forward and explained well, while not talking down like I had no idea what she was saying.


I'm giving him one more try- mean time my INR has nearly gone through the roof- bummer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, All!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.
> 
> ...


Bless you and everyone at Elm. I wonder what her motivation was for coming in the first place. See you soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo - Hugs. I'm going to miss seeing you and Marla at KAP

Ohio Joy - Looking forward to spending some down time with you and Don at KAP


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Opened the mail and doggone it! DH and I both got letters from our Orthopedic Clinic telling us they had been hacked and all our medical info, ss#s, birth data, etc was taken. Just spent time setting up fraud alerts with the credit bureaus. Grrrrrrr. DH will be so pissed off but at least I've done what can be done at this point. I really hate folks that do this sort of crime. As a cousin told me to pray..."I hope they go to heaven...NOW!"


What a hassle for you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have great news. Sheep y'all DH is home!!!!! And thanks you for the prayers. They will be at KAP!


Wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, hope you're feeling back to normal soon.
Desert Joy, hope you get a visit with the family soon.
Tami, great you could salvage the hard drive. I'm always scared of losing all my photos so as well as storing on my laptop & iPad, I keep them on the little SD cards & buy a new one when its full, they hold so many now, a card lasts years


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Yes she is- now did I read Heidi instead of Heather or did Sam write the wrong name? Maybe I should try and find his post to check. He did say Heidi so I am not going mad or reading what I expect to see- and nor are others of us here.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The square is lovely and with all put together it will be an adorable blanket. The bodywarmer/vest is so cute!!! Love the little heart buttons on it too. Are you sure aren't really a designer in secret???
> 
> Thank you Gwen
> I'm sorry to hear about the hacking and the the upset it's causing you . Why can't these people just get jobs they obviously have intelligence


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, beautiful work.


Thank you Mary and Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja your square looks fantastic.????
> The vest is the cutest thing????
> 
> Gwen I am saddened to hear about your personal info being taken. Hope the hacker gets nabbed.????
> ...


Thank you Mel and I just have to say wow I can't believe you have finished that blanket it's beautiful , the whole set is beautiful . Your friend will love them


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mel and I just have to say wow I can't believe you have finished that blanket it's beautiful , the whole set is beautiful . Your friend will love them


Thank you.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Hey, All!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a wonderful happy relaxing weekend at KAP Joy and recharge your batteries ready for a return to Elm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the square and the vest, I'm sure you will finish in no time, you've picked up crocheting as quickly as you picked up knitting. :sm24:


Thank you Kaye 
I hope you wake up feeling better today


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, All!!
> 
> I am so looking forward to KAP and a break from the same old same old. In other words, I need a chance to get away.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the troubles with the cook. When I worked in a Charity shop many years ago, so many of the other volunteers would play the "I'm doing this for nothing therefore you can't tell me what to do" card! They seem to think themselves so superior because they are volunteers...I don't get it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm giving him one more try- mean time my INR has nearly gone through the roof- bummer.


INR?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, glad you have new computer.
> It's Maya's 6th bday! Took her for 45 min. walk. Swept living room, washed kitchen floor, changed bedding, have wash in. Can you tell I'm feeling human again?


Happy Birthday to Maya! And I am glad you are feeling more human. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Mel, love all your baby knits I'm sure your friend will be thrilled with them. What a lot you've made in such a short time - but then you are the knitting ninja! Well done.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


Sounds promising. Lets hope the trailer park owner keeps to his word. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have the weather channel on for noise. It looks like it's going to be wet for KAP. Darn. But we really need the rain.
> 
> Best get moving again. I am having to sit down every little bit. Yesterday's heat got to me I think. I know I didn't drink enough. Will drink lots more today. Getting things gathered up for KAP.


Hope you all get better weather than forecasted for KAP. Travel safe everyone and remember we want lots of updates and photos please. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


That square looks gorgeous Sonja and I love the little vest. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I don't think I've ever heard anyone get so excited about visiting the dentist! Glad it's all going so well. :sm06: :sm06:


RE Sorlenna.... ditto! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Opened the mail and doggone it! DH and I both got letters from our Orthopedic Clinic telling us they had been hacked and all our medical info, ss#s, birth data, etc was taken. Just spent time setting up fraud alerts with the credit bureaus. Grrrrrrr. DH will be so pissed off but at least I've done what can be done at this point. I really hate folks that do this sort of crime. As a cousin told me to pray..."I hope they go to heaven...NOW!"


Oh no! :sm25:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Got back from my 2 nights away last night and today I've got the "I'm not at Stobo (spa) anymore" blues! Hey ho, Luke is coming to stay overnight today so that should cheer me up! We had a really good time as usual, lots of laughing and Stobo is just so relaxing....I started yawning as we drove up the drive! The day before we spent at New Lanark which is a restored 'model village' - a cotton mill, water wheels, housing, church, school, shop, library, community hall, etc all built in the 1800's and run by Robert Owen the mill owner & philanthropist. It was very interesting and showed how people can live happily together as a community when they feel they are fairly treated and looked after.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja your square looks fantastic.????
> The vest is the cutest thing????
> 
> Gwen I am saddened to hear about your personal info being taken. Hope the hacker gets nabbed.????
> ...


They are all lovely as always. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


Good to hear and I hope the owner can get those tenants out of there soon and that you have no more trouble from that direction. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - Wish they could get this sorted out for you sooner rather than later.
Jheiens - I hope you relax and enjoy your time at KAP, you deserve it!
Sorlenna - Glad to hear that your dental work is getting done and that it's making you feel better already.
Gwen - Fingers crossed that everything is starting to come right with the boundary line.
Margaret - Great that you are enjoying your time alone with Elizabeth. Grandkids are the best things ever!
Love all the knitting pics that have been posted. I'm still knitting the tops for the Fish & Chip babies, just started top number 11. 
I'd better get off of here soon and get dressed before Luke arrives!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Great news about Sheepy's DH!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Wish they could get this sorted out for you sooner rather than later.
> Jheiens - I hope you relax and enjoy your time at KAP, you deserve it!
> Sorlenna - Glad to hear that your dental work is getting done and that it's making you feel better already.
> Gwen - Fingers crossed that everything is starting to come right with the boundary line.
> ...


No way of knowing, at this point.
Glad you had a good time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> You definitely deserve a break. Those are the people who make David say that he and God are good, it's the people that profess to be Christian then look down and judge without knowing that he has problems with, the high and mighty is what my mom would call them.
> God willing you will be able to tell her that very thing in the near future, it sounds like you all did great after she left.
> Hugs and prayers for an intervention that gives you another great cook.


RE OhioJoy... I agree!! It sounds like that woman should volunteer elsewhere as she doesnt sound sound like the right type of person to be working there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, but it sounds like you and Elizabeth will be great chums, I think she's going to be a grandmas girl before you know it. And 3 naps, that's wonderful.


Except her longest nap was 50 minutes, next 35 and the other probably only about 15. At least we don't spend as long getting her to sleep as sleeps now so that is progress. And she sleeps most nights which is a big help for her parents but not grandmothers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think my hormones have gone on haitas, good grief, I'm never weepy, but tonight I sent David a text and started to cry, good grief, I've been that way most of the day. :sm16:
> Oh well, I'll even out again soon, maybe it's just the weather. lol
> We must have another thunder storm starting, the Olympics keep going pink on me.


Women especially have days like that- they feel horrid but usually don't last. I think we can all relate to feeling like that. Of course if they don't pass that is a different issue. Hope you feel brighter when you wake up tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw my doctor today- she was very impressed with the drop in my cholesterol levels and says it is probably the 5:2 diet. Even just 2 weeks i said and she yes. So for those on it or thinking of it it sure has my doctors approval. Extra incentive to keep on it as well. Managing it fine as this time I started it becuase my body said do it- when my brain says do it is is very hard!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not with ease, we have to register with the doctor we are seeing, kind of cuts out the ease of a second opinion.


Had that problem in London but here we can see who we like (though do need referrals for specialists)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'm giving him one more try- mean time my INR has nearly gone through the roof- bummer.


Oh no- just what you need. Dose adjustments and frequent blood tests and all that entails. Do you need to go to get the bloods taken or can someone come to the home for you?

You know what I just realized I have no idea what the abbreviation INR stands for? It shows the effect the anti- clotting agent (Warfarin) is having and can be very hard to get right. Too much and the person can bleed, too little and it does nothing. Some people have no problems getting levels right and then stable, others no matter how well they follow instructions can't get them stable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no- just what you need. Dose adjustments and frequent blood tests and all that entails. Do you need to go to get the bloods taken or can someone come to the home for you?


What is INR?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What is INR?


Just added it into my post straight above yours after reading Kate's question!
International norrmalised ratio! (just looked up Wikipaedia for what it actually stands for)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just added it into my post straight above yours after reading Kate's question!
> International norrmalised ratio! (just looked up Wikipaedia for what it actually stands for)


Oh! Thanks.

Julie... I guess you will have to have more blood tests then? As Margaret has said we can have pathology people come to the home here.... I hope they can do this for you too. And I hope the doctors can get the adjustments done with your medication to get it right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no- just what you need. Dose adjustments and frequent blood tests and all that entails. Do you need to go to get the bloods taken or can someone come to the home for you?
> 
> You know what I just realized I have no idea what the abbreviation INR stands for? It shows the effect the anti- clotting agent (Warfarin) is having and can be very hard to get right. Too much and the person can bleed, too little and it does nothing. Some people have no problems getting levels right and then stable, others no matter how well they follow instructions can't get them stable.


Yup, next blood test Monday- never have stabilised properly. I know that the I is International, and I think the R could be Register- not sure about the N. And very often my veins do not cooperate. Such is life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh! Thanks.
> 
> Julie... I guess you will have to have more blood tests then? As Margaret has said we can have pathology people come to the home here.... I hope they can do this for you too. And I hope the doctors can get the adjustments done with your medication to get it right.


Yes they usually come to me, thank goodness- it would be very costly otherwise, having to get the taxi every time. I am on two days 'with hold' i.e., none at all, then back to the 7mg daily- whereas I had been on 8 and 9 alternately.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they usually come to me, thank goodness- it would be very costly otherwise, having to get the taxi every time. I am on two days 'with hold' i.e., none at all, then back to the 7mg daily- whereas I had been on 8 and 9 alternately.


 :sm24: Ok, take care.

Nearly bedtime for me. Sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Ok, take care.
> 
> Nearly bedtime for me. Sleep well.


And close to 'back to bedtime' for me!

Hugs and sleep well too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: You have that sewing machine smoking, wow, you do that fast, can't wait to see it.


When I get focused (some might say "obsessed")... I tend to stick with a project every spare minute until it's done. That is how I was with the Gansey. My eldest used to call me "a woman on a mission" when I get like that. :sm23:

A widow spider (*shudder*) had set up a web by the Boys' food dish overnight...ugh! Most spiders are okay by me, but that one had to go. I'd hate for any of us, cats included, to be bitten.

{{{{Gwen}}}} for all of it. Hope things smooth out.

And {{{{Joy}}}} also. Sounds as if the lady has issues of her own. I often find myself remembering, "There but for the Grace go I." Blessings to you and on your good work.

Margaret, glad you're enjoying time with Elizabeth.

Kate, sounds a lovely getaway!

Kaye, I go through spells like that from time to time (even a TV commercial can set me off!). :sm06: :sm16: I get to missing my family and it can be overwhelming. Hugs to you also.

Bub's off to the doc today (routine stuff) and I will go pick up my prescription (antibiotics for post procedure) this afternoon along with some squishy food (soup and maybe ice cream!) for after. Then I will be ready.

I've written a book! I need to get another cuppa and get moving. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I asked DH how long he was going to give him and he didn't say. It will be quite a job so I'll ask DH again in 2-4 weeks if it hasn't been done by then. In my mind it should be by the end of Sept. at the longest but I've decided to let DH handle it from this point on....unless it doesn't happen. I do know I can file a code violation with the planning commission and let them handle it if need be. To be honest, I hate having to do it since the trailer in question is not the one the nasties live in. Never had any issue with the people in this trailer at all. I mentioned it to DH and he stated what I already knew; out of code is out of code regardless which trailer it is.


pacer said:


> How soon do they have to get off from your property? This will certainly give a message to the renters as their landlord takes the deck down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Thank you so much!!! I guess the commercial was an old one that never had been updated. Thank you so much!!! I bookmarked it and will watch it later hopefully with DD and DH. Again, thank you!


Poledra65 said:


> Hey Gwen, I looked it up, it was on on June 21, 2016 but here's a link to it.
> 
> http://www.travelchannel.com/shows/bizarre-foods/video/bizarre-foods-full-episodes
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just noticed the time; my eye appointment is in just under half an hour so I need to get going. Not far away but hate being late for things. Take care, play nice! TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you're feeling back to normal soon.
> Desert Joy, hope you get a visit with the family soon.
> Tami, great you could salvage the hard drive. I'm always scared of losing all my photos so as well as storing on my laptop & iPad, I keep them on the little SD cards & buy a new one when its full, they hold so many now, a card lasts years


I slept in, but I think I'm on a more even keel today, had bizarre dreams again, but that's been par for the course lately, at least this time there were no zombies. lol
Instead dreamed I was having a baby and constipated at the same time :sm06: , now what do the dream interrpreters say about that I wonder. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And she worked hard to dirty my clean top and that now needs a wash. Not as easy as her face but at least it won't resist my efforts!


Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got back from my 2 nights away last night and today I've got the "I'm not at Stobo (spa) anymore" blues! Hey ho, Luke is coming to stay overnight today so that should cheer me up! We had a really good time as usual, lots of laughing and Stobo is just so relaxing....I started yawning as we drove up the drive! The day before we spent at New Lanark which is a restored 'model village' - a cotton mill, water wheels, housing, church, school, shop, library, community hall, etc all built in the 1800's and run by Robert Owen the mill owner & philanthropist. It was very interesting and showed how people can live happily together as a community when they feel they are fairly treated and looked after.


How lovely! I love the little vacations you take with the girls, you all have so much fun in such beautiful places.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Except her longest nap was 50 minutes, next 35 and the other probably only about 15. At least we don't spend as long getting her to sleep as sleeps now so that is progress. And she sleeps most nights which is a big help for her parents but not grandmothers.


Lol, she's just making sure that her grandmas stay fit chasing after her, and that you sleep well at night, she's doing it for your own good. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw my doctor today- she was very impressed with the drop in my cholesterol levels and says it is probably the 5:2 diet. Even just 2 weeks i said and she yes. So for those on it or thinking of it it sure has my doctors approval. Extra incentive to keep on it as well. Managing it fine as this time I started it becuase my body said do it- when my brain says do it is is very hard!


That's great!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I loved all the sets. I started a pair of socks last week and only finished the cuff! Wish I had some knitting ninja genes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I get focused (some might say "obsessed")... I tend to stick with a project every spare minute until it's done. That is how I was with the Gansey. My eldest used to call me "a woman on a mission" when I get like that. :sm23:
> 
> A widow spider (*shudder*) had set up a web by the Boys' food dish overnight...ugh! Most spiders are okay by me, but that one had to go. I'd hate for any of us, cats included, to be bitten.
> 
> ...


LOL! It certainly helps in the completing of projects though. 
Ice cream for after, definitely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! Thank you so much!!! I guess the commercial was an old one that never had been updated. Thank you so much!!! I bookmarked it and will watch it later hopefully with DD and DH. Again, thank you!


Certainly, glad I was able to help. :sm24: 
David loves that show in general.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, your mini-vacay sounds wonderful. The manor is impressive and the fields so lovely and lush. Give Luke a hug for me.
Margaret, good for you! I will look into diet. I need to do something as Budesonide has meant I gained weight. Enjoy your DGD.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH how long he was going to give him and he didn't say. It will be quite a job so I'll ask DH again in 2-4 weeks if it hasn't been done by then. In my mind it should be by the end of Sept. at the longest but I've decided to let DH handle it from this point on....unless it doesn't happen. I do know I can file a code violation with the planning commission and let them handle it if need be. To be honest, I hate having to do it since the trailer in question is not the one the nasties live in. Never had any issue with the people in this trailer at all. I mentioned it to DH and he stated what I already knew; out of code is out of code regardless which trailer it is.


I agree with your DH. Out of code is out of code.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, thank you. Each day is a little better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh no- just what you need. Dose adjustments and frequent blood tests and all that entails. Do you need to go to get the bloods taken or can someone come to the home for you?
> 
> You know what I just realized I have no idea what the abbreviation INR stands for? It shows the effect the anti- clotting agent (Warfarin) is having and can be very hard to get right. Too much and the person can bleed, too little and it does nothing. Some people have no problems getting levels right and then stable, others no matter how well they follow instructions can't get them stable.


INR= international normalized ratio, it's a calculation on the prothrombin time,( the actual test name) that adjusts for different methods & machines so a person could have there blood done in my town today & your town next week & know they are comparing apples to apples when looking at results. When people started travelling much more it was decided they had to be able to get the same results everywhere the world over. It's a real nightmare for the lab when a new batch of chemicals come in as you have to do a whole bunch of validation testing, took hours if work & calculations???? Something I don't miss doing


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, I can get obsessed when knitting going well. It is so fun. Present project not doing that. I had black widow crawl on my pillow. Scared the bejabbers out of me. I also am not fond of scorpions or tarantulas. Desert living!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes they usually come to me, thank goodness- it would be very costly otherwise, having to get the taxi every time. I am on two days 'with hold' i.e., none at all, then back to the 7mg daily- whereas I had been on 8 and 9 alternately.


Hope they get it fixed soon. Has your diet changed at all? We used to find the INR dropped drastically in spring for everyone who grew a garden, people ate lots of fresh greens, full of vitamin K which is the antidote for warfarin.
Are your kidney functions good? That's a factor that will make it rise, you're not peeing out enough????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH how long he was going to give him and he didn't say. It will be quite a job so I'll ask DH again in 2-4 weeks if it hasn't been done by then. In my mind it should be by the end of Sept. at the longest but I've decided to let DH handle it from this point on....unless it doesn't happen. I do know I can file a code violation with the planning commission and let them handle it if need be. To be honest, I hate having to do it since the trailer in question is not the one the nasties live in. Never had any issue with the people in this trailer at all. I mentioned it to DH and he stated what I already knew; out of code is out of code regardless which trailer it is.


Too bad it's not the nasty ones trailer but maybe they will get the message anyway


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I also get "obsessed", that's why I rarely have more than one WIP. I haven't been knitting much lately but am working oh so slowly on a cross stitch picture for DS2 for Chrsitmas. I ordered a mermaid tail kit from Mary Maxim to do for my niece for Christmas, got a shipping notice yesterday, I'm anxious to get at that too.

I'm glad we don't have any black widow spiders, there are brown recluse ones here but I've never seen any. I've seen some very nasty spider bites when I was working, don't want any of those!

Kate. Looks like you had a great little vacation, thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh no- just what you need. Dose adjustments and frequent blood tests and all that entails. Do you need to go to get the bloods taken or can someone come to the home for you?
> 
> You know what I just realized I have no idea what the abbreviation INR stands for? It shows the effect the anti- clotting agent (Warfarin) is having and can be very hard to get right. Too much and the person can bleed, too little and it does nothing. Some people have no problems getting levels right and then stable, others no matter how well they follow instructions can't get them stable.


International Normalised Ratio.

See someone has already answered!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope they get it fixed soon. Has your diet changed at all? We used to find the INR dropped drastically in spring for everyone who grew a garden, people ate lots of fresh greens, full of vitamin K which is the antidote for warfarin.
> Are your kidney functions good? That's a factor that will make it rise, you're not peeing out enough????


I think it will be the amount of greens- that did it- I had been eating other colours- tomato, pumpkin etc. I have no problem with the kidneys I suspect. I have to use furosemide I think they call it as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW I have finished Gwen's Gansey and plan to post it (mail it) today- I must take a photo of it before I leave.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have finished Gwen's Gansey and plan to post it (mail it) today- I must take a photo of it before I leave.


Fantastic! I bet Gwen can't wait to receive it. I look forward to seeing a photo of it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have finished Gwen's Gansey and plan to post it (mail it) today- I must take a photo of it before I leave.


Yes please, Julie . We are looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fantastic! I bet Gwen can't wait to receive it. I look forward to seeing a photo of it.


I will be tracking it, just incase. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes please, Julie . We are looking forward to seeing it.


I will do it a bit later, when I am more awake!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lucky Gwen!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.

So I got a back payment of money owed to me deposited in the bank. 

Being as I didn't want our time to end I took us to a local family restaurant for brunch. We all left stuffed and unable to eat another bite.
Went to the dollar store from there and grabbed a few items we needed and a few we didn't. 

Today is a great day and I feel so blessed to be me and be where I am today.

Novel written here Sorry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I am so excited I can hardly wait to get it. Do expect it to take at least 3-4 weeks once mailed for it to arrive. I promise to put it on and post a picture. Doing a happy dance!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have finished Gwen's Gansey and plan to post it (mail it) today- I must take a photo of it before I leave.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


I am so happy for all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What awesome news from you today Melody. Also what a good picture. I think it is the first time I've seen Greg kind of smiling too. Thank you Lord! Keeping you and yours on my daily prayer list. It is so good to hear of things working out for the best. I know your life will continue in a positive direction. Never realized how much Gage looks like his dad too.


gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick question for those of you that sew or use scissors on fabric/fiber. What brand scissors do you find the best....stay sharp the longest?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lucky Gwen!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick question for those of you that sew or use scissors on fabric/fiber. What brand scissors do you find the best....stay sharp the longest?


Fiskar

ETA, I keep mine sacrosanct- no paper cutting with them ever- I had a pair that lasted years till they got lost somewhere in a move- and I did a lot of cutting out back then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


I am so glad things are working out as you would hope, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am so excited I can hardly wait to get it. Do expect it to take at least 3-4 weeks once mailed for it to arrive. I promise to put it on and post a picture. Doing a happy dance!!!


I just hope Gwen and I are the same sort of dimensions!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Mel - It certainly sounds as though Greg is trying very hard to get back on an even keel. I hope it all works out well for all of you.
Gwen - Tell Hannah that Luke was going through the photos on my iPad and he came across some of Hannah and him and said "That's the lady that played with me! I like her."


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick question for those of you that sew or use scissors on fabric/fiber. What brand scissors do you find the best....stay sharp the longest?


I have 2 or if Zwilling Henckels, they are excellent, still sharp after lose to 20 yrs but like Julie, only used for fabric, never paper. I ended up with 2 or as I misplaced one in a bag if fabric, found after I bought new ones????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, great photo, I'm glad things seem to be going better for all if you

Looking forward to seeing Gwens gansey, I'm sure it's beautiful


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone ???????? 
Greg always said all along he didn't have a problem it was me and Gage that did. I'm glad he is seeing now that all of us need help.

Just taken. Storm rolling in and there is an ambulance across the street at the school. Praying everyone is ok.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm excited to see Gwens Gansey too. Just think Gwen every time you wear it you will be getting a warm hug from Julie????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwww.....that is so sweet! I will surely tell her when she gets home from class this evening whenever that will be.


KateB said:


> Mel - It certainly sounds as though Greg is trying very hard to get back on an even keel. I hope it all works out well for all of you.
> Gwen - Tell Hannah that Luke was going through the photos on my iPad and he came across some of Hannah and him and said "That's the lady that played with me! I like her."


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I'm excited to see Gwens Gansey too. Just think Gwen every time you wear it you will be getting a warm hug from Julie????????????


A hug from Julie and Ringo. Sydney will sense Ringo's presence in the room.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rain is coming down so hard cars are having to slow down as it is hard to see

Just outside my dining room window is the drain from the eaves troughs look at it flow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's exactly what I told Julie! I'm pretty sure it will fit. If too small it will be huge incentive to lose weight and doubtful it will be too big as I like things loose anyway and I am a BBW....big beautiful woman....LOL!


gagesmom said:


> I'm excited to see Gwens Gansey too. Just think Gwen every time you wear it you will be getting a warm hug from Julie????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> A hug from Julie and Ringo. Sydney will sense Ringo's presence in the room.


Can't forget about Ringo❤????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that is quite a gusher down the trough. Is that the school Gage goes to?



gagesmom said:


> Rain is coming down so hard cars are having to slow down as it is hard to see
> 
> Just outside my dining room window is the drain from the eaves troughs look at it flow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


Mel, it's good to hear that things are going so well for the three of you and a great picture of Gage and his Dad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie and Bonnie for the info on the scissors. I got a pair of fiskars (which is the brand I usually get). Not familiar with Zwilling Henckels Bonnie. I made a quick trip over to JoAnn Fabrics and Fiskars and Weiss were the only ones they had and I needed ones with a very, very small point. I also try to keep folks away from my sewing scissors and dedicate them to fabric/fiber only but sometimes the best laid plans....you get what I mean I'm sure. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami arrived here about five this evening - she is parking in our driveway. phyllis and michael are at the motel - will no doubt come out for us later so we can go for dinner. the van is to be finished yet today but not sure when they are going for it - it is in bryan. so we will sit and knit while we wait. i told her i had my socks ready for her to repair - again. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> tami arrived here about five this evening - she is parking in our driveway. phyllis and michael are at the motel - will no doubt come out for us later so we can go for dinner. the van is to be finished yet today but not sure when they are going for it - it is in bryan. so we will sit and knit while we wait. i told her i had my socks ready for her to repair - again. --- sam


So glad that all 3 have arrived safely. We are putting finishing touches on things here so we can leave in the morning.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I know I haven't been on here for a very long time, but I read almost every day and keep all of you in my little "prayer notebook". Bob and I arrived in Defiance about an hour ago. He's taking a rest after driving the whole way from home (about 8 hours). Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow - maybe that will be the incentive I need to get back on here more! I think we'll go out and find some dinner in a little while and have an early night. Love and hugs, Paula

Julie, just saw the pictures of the gansey - gorgeous!! I am in awe of your talent.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, gansey is grand.
Paula, good to see your post.
Sam, how exciting! KAP!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick question for those of you that sew or use scissors on fabric/fiber. What brand scissors do you find the best....stay sharp the longest?


I see others have already answered, but I'll throw in my two cents anyhow (ha). I use Fiskars, the ones with the spring (and I have small snips also). As for keeping others from using my scissors, I used to write a big NO! on the handles in Sharpie. LOL I also wrote "paper" on the others!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have finished Gwen's Gansey and plan to post it (mail it) today- I must take a photo of it before I leave.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, I can get obsessed when knitting going well. It is so fun. Present project not doing that. I had black widow crawl on my pillow. Scared the bejabbers out of me. I also am not fond of scorpions or tarantulas. Desert living!


One day I came home from work to find a scorpion on my front door...so I sat outside for a while until it went away (my neighbor came out and said to poke it with a stick, but it had babies hanging all over it--no way was I poking that thing!). Heebie jeebies for sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, KAP is underway! Woohoo! Have a blast and post photos!

Melody, so happy that Greg is working on getting better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I totally agree Gwens gansey is stunning, I am privileged to have seen it for real.
It's a work of art ????. 
Warm wishes to all attending KAP, with you in spirit across the seas. Look forward to seeing photos of your special weekend together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One day I came home from work to find a scorpion on my front door...so I sat outside for a while until it went away (my neighbor came out and said to poke it with a stick, but it had babies hanging all over it--no way was I poking that thing!). Heebie jeebies for sure.


Maybe flatten the whole mess with the back of a shovel????I'm glad I live in the frigid north????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, that's some storm! Been rumbling here all afternoon, just enough showers to keep me from getting my work done. 
Julie, beautiful gansey! 

Hope all enjoy KAP, hope you post lots of photos


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have finished Gwen's Gansey and plan to post it (mail it) today- I must take a photo of it before I leave.


How excited Gwen will be to know it's on the way. Looking forward to seeing the finished one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, your mini-vacay sounds wonderful. The manor is impressive and the fields so lovely and lush. Give Luke a hug for me.
> Margaret, good for you! I will look into diet. I need to do something as Budesonide has meant I gained weight. Enjoy your DGD.


Tough when you need a medication but it increases your weight which just makes matters worse. You get plenty of exercise when you well enough so that is not the issue. 
The only thing with the 5:2 is how your gut will cope with very little food for 2 days a week. Not consecutive. Maybe worth trying one a week for a couple of weeks to see. Or do you fast sometimes?
Fasting day for me today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH how long he was going to give him and he didn't say. It will be quite a job so I'll ask DH again in 2-4 weeks if it hasn't been done by then. In my mind it should be by the end of Sept. at the longest but I've decided to let DH handle it from this point on....unless it doesn't happen. I do know I can file a code violation with the planning commission and let them handle it if need be. To be honest, I hate having to do it since the trailer in question is not the one the nasties live in. Never had any issue with the people in this trailer at all. I mentioned it to DH and he stated what I already knew; out of code is out of code regardless which trailer it is.


While out of code is out of code as none of those involved are responsible there is surely no reason you can't give them permission to continue using land for now. Until the current people get out. And no further encroughments (sp?). And with your land clearly marked so if the nasties come over it they are on your land and you can get them for trespassing. If you leave your fences as they are will they legally be able to reach the fence without entering your property?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to hear you so positive about your day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am so excited I can hardly wait to get it. Do expect it to take at least 3-4 weeks once mailed for it to arrive. I promise to put it on and post a picture. Doing a happy dance!!!


Gives a chance for the weather to cool down!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami arrived here about five this evening - she is parking in our driveway. phyllis and michael are at the motel - will no doubt come out for us later so we can go for dinner. the van is to be finished yet today but not sure when they are going for it - it is in bryan. so we will sit and knit while we wait. i told her i had my socks ready for her to repair - again. --- sam


How exciting. it is Friday here so you can think it is the weekend now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, I remember when DD was 12, we lived in an apartment and the desert had flooded. My DD came in the bedroom and said "Mom, what does a scorpion look like?" We went back to living room and sure enough there was a scorpion. I put a bowl over it til DH came home! 
Margaret, guess I won't know til I try.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have finished Gwen's Gansey and plan to post it (mail it) today- I must take a photo of it before I leave.


Wow! You did that really fast, I can't wait to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


Oh Mel, thats so fantastic! I so hope Greg is able to get and keep his meds regulated as it sounds like things are on a positive forward path. 
Love the pic of the boys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am so excited I can hardly wait to get it. Do expect it to take at least 3-4 weeks once mailed for it to arrive. I promise to put it on and post a picture. Doing a happy dance!!!


????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mel - It certainly sounds as though Greg is trying very hard to get back on an even keel. I hope it all works out well for all of you.
> Gwen - Tell Hannah that Luke was going through the photos on my iPad and he came across some of Hannah and him and said "That's the lady that played with me! I like her."


That's sweet!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick question for those of you that sew or use scissors on fabric/fiber. What brand scissors do you find the best....stay sharp the longest?


Ooh, great question, I'm interested in hearing people's opinions also. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie and Bonnie for the info on the scissors. I got a pair of fiskars (which is the brand I usually get). Not familiar with Zwilling Henckels Bonnie. I made a quick trip over to JoAnn Fabrics and Fiskars and Weiss were the only ones they had and I needed ones with a very, very small point. I also try to keep folks away from my sewing scissors and dedicate them to fabric/fiber only but sometimes the best laid plans....you get what I mean I'm sure. LOL


I have several pair of Weiss that were my grandmother's, that are ollldddd but work well, don't know how good a scissor brand they are though, several Fiskars too though they don't seem to cut well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> tami arrived here about five this evening - she is parking in our driveway. phyllis and michael are at the motel - will no doubt come out for us later so we can go for dinner. the van is to be finished yet today but not sure when they are going for it - it is in bryan. so we will sit and knit while we wait. i told her i had my socks ready for her to repair - again. --- sam


I'll see you all tomorrow - I'll let you know when I'm leaving. I'm just going head out as soon as I get my coffee ready. It will be around 4-4.5 hours from when I leave before I get there. Glad Phyllis and Michael are up to being at the KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I haven't been on here for a very long time, but I read almost every day and keep all of you in my little "prayer notebook". Bob and I arrived in Defiance about an hour ago. He's taking a rest after driving the whole way from home (about 8 hours). Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow - maybe that will be the incentive I need to get back on here more! I think we'll go out and find some dinner in a little while and have an early night. Love and hugs, Paula
> 
> Julie, just saw the pictures of the gansey - gorgeous!! I am in awe of your talent.


I'm glad you made it there safely. I'll see you and Bob tomorrow. We do miss you on here!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I haven't been on here for a very long time, but I read almost every day and keep all of you in my little "prayer notebook". Bob and I arrived in Defiance about an hour ago. He's taking a rest after driving the whole way from home (about 8 hours). Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow - maybe that will be the incentive I need to get back on here more! I think we'll go out and find some dinner in a little while and have an early night. Love and hugs, Paula
> 
> Julie, just saw the pictures of the gansey - gorgeous!! I am in awe of your talent.


So glad to hear that you made it safely. I am looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. Tonight we have fruits and vegetables to prep as well as laundry and pack our clothes. Just about everything else is ready to go into the car in the morning. We will stop at the butcher shop in the morning and head over to Defiance from there. I have the camera charging as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll see you all tomorrow - I'll let you know when I'm leaving. I'm just going head out as soon as I get my coffee ready. It will be around 4-4.5 hours from when I leave before I get there. Glad Phyllis and Michael are up to being at the KAP.


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement of my fabulous day with my two guys.

Yes Gwen that is the school Gage goes too. ☺

No more storming but it has continued to rain off and on all afternoon since then. It only got hotter and stickier after the initial rain.????

So excited for all attending KAP. Wish I was there. Looking forward to pics to follow this fantastic Fibre filled weekend ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I haven't been on here for a very long time, but I read almost every day and keep all of you in my little "prayer notebook". Bob and I arrived in Defiance about an hour ago. He's taking a rest after driving the whole way from home (about 8 hours). Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow - maybe that will be the incentive I need to get back on here more! I think we'll go out and find some dinner in a little while and have an early night. Love and hugs, Paula
> 
> Julie, just saw the pictures of the gansey - gorgeous!! I am in awe of your talent.


Glad you have arrived safely!
And thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, gansey is grand.
> Paula, good to see your post.
> Sam, how exciting! KAP!


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Absolutely fabulous!


Thank you, Sorlenna! It is a lot lighter in pounds than a wool would be, so I hope it will suit Gwen's winters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I totally agree Gwens gansey is stunning, I am privileged to have seen it for real.
> It's a work of art ????.
> Warm wishes to all attending KAP, with you in spirit across the seas. Look forward to seeing photos of your special weekend together.


I am surprised at how fast they expect to get it there- 3 -5 working days, much faster than I had expected, Gwen also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, that's some storm! Been rumbling here all afternoon, just enough showers to keep me from getting my work done.
> Julie, beautiful gansey!
> 
> Hope all enjoy KAP, hope you post lots of photos


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Rain is coming down so hard cars are having to slow down as it is hard to see
> 
> Just outside my dining room window is the drain from the eaves troughs look at it flow


Wow! Wonder if we will see any of the rain, we need it badly here as well.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


Stunning Julie, Gwen should be extra warm wearing this during the Winter, or sooner. Really beautiful. Love the color too as it will go with so many other colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Stunning Julie, Gwen should be extra warm wearing this during the Winter, or sooner. Really beautiful. Love the color too as it will go with so many other colours.


Thank you, so much, Lynnette!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am sure there are trying times but God created these people so they need to have a place to find dignity as well as practicing it as well. I understand having standards for everyone to live by. So glad you don't turn a hungry person away just because it is the last minute to serve.


Sometimes a late-comer may miss out on the hot meal served because we've simply run out of food; but we can nearly always find something to make up a bagged lunch meal, regardless of the time of day. Or even make up a food box if needed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, hope you all enjoy this years KAP gathering.
Maybe next year I will come, too many other things going on in my life right now.

Wishing you all a "FUN" time and safe travelling to and from KAP
Hope to see lots of photos of everyone enjoying themselves.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad you aren't closer to me, I would share some if my over abundance from the garden with you.
> 
> Tomorrow I must get to the garden & pick cucumbers, broccoli & beans again. I think I will do some dilled carrots too.


We all would so enjoy love to have you join us at KAP, if it were only possible, Bonnie.

Several local folks have been sharing with us this summer. Even the correctional facility in our county has been sharing from the garden the inmates tend even more frequently as the harvesting time is gaining speed toward the end of the typical growing season. We in turn are sharing their bounty with a growing number of elderly and restricted income senior citizens in one of the low-income housing areas here. One of our elderly gentleman who joins us each day for lunch kindly transports whatever our regulars cannot use up. These folks, probably widows without family in the area, are very much appreciating the fresh vegetables.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, I am so happy for you. Sounds like Greg is turning responsible.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you have a wonderful happy relaxing weekend at KAP Joy and recharge your batteries ready for a return to Elm


So do I, Sonja. I want a change of scenery and faces. I seldom reach this level irritation with people(especially family and daily encounters with others) but certain individuals including my head cook and a family member of two are about to each their limits with my patience. God willing, this short break out of the ordinariness of my days will renew my spirit.

And thank your for the kind wishes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rest well, travelers to KAP. Take care--especially if you're driving in the rain and winds expected between you and Defiance.

I'm off to bed shortly but we won't get away as early as expected earlier. Don had to drive down to Pittsburgh this afternoon and the traffic and the accompanying storms and car accidents certainly slowed him down on the return trip--so we missed getting the car gassed up and the trip to the bank for cash didn't happen either. Must wait for banker's hours. LOL

See you all soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad that all 3 have arrived safely. We are putting finishing touches on things here so we can leave in the morning.


Have a safe journey.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Rest well, travelers to KAP. Take care--especially if you're driving in the rain and winds expected between you and Defiance.
> 
> I'm off to bed shortly but we won't get away as early as expected earlier. Don had to drive down to Pittsburgh this afternoon and the traffic and the accompanying storms and car accidents certainly slowed him down on the return trip--so we missed getting the car gassed up and the trip to the bank for cash didn't happen either. Must wait for banker's hours. LOL
> 
> ...


Just make it safely. We will look forward to seeing you when you get there. I need to check the weather here for tomorrow. I will wait until the butcher opens up and for DH to come home from work so I can take his vehicle. I am hoping to be in Defiance by noon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a safe journey.


Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is the most beautiful Gansey I have ever seen. Truly a work of love and outstanding talent. Thank you my dear friend.


Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I started to get the ones with the spring especially since it had a recommendation from the "something arthritis something or other" but the tips on the one I got looked a little smaller so I went with them. Good to know the spring one is good. I've tied some green felt on the finger hole so I won't grab the wrong pair myself but like the idea of marking with a sharpie. Will have to do that also.



Sorlenna said:


> I see others have already answered, but I'll throw in my two cents anyhow (ha). I use Fiskars, the ones with the spring (and I have small snips also). As for keeping others from using my scissors, I used to write a big NO! on the handles in Sharpie. LOL I also wrote "paper" on the others!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is the most beautiful Gansey I have ever seen. Truly a work of love and outstanding talent. Thank you my dear friend.


Will you be modeling it for us soon?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I found enough to corn in the garden for supper, in another week there will be tons. 
I forgot to twist my cabbages & had to pick a huge one today that has split. I think I will take it over to DSs fridge, he's working 3 weeks straight right now so won't be in his way. We are to go to a pot luck a week from Sunday, I can turn it into coleslaw 
I was going to make dilled carrots today but it thundered all afternoon & rained off & on so I guess that's tomorrow's project


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We have little bitty scorpions here; got stung by one once and hurt like crazy for such a small thing. I think they are scary and sure wouldn't want to come across any larger ones. Don't like spiders of any kind but in my early years of teaching I had a guest speaker that brought in his tarantulas. I very bravely let him put one on my hand and it began walking up my arm. When it reached my elbow I very quietly and calmly told him that was far enough and he took it off. My kids thought I wasn't afraid of anything; sure fooled them!



Sorlenna said:


> One day I came home from work to find a scorpion on my front door...so I sat outside for a while until it went away (my neighbor came out and said to poke it with a stick, but it had babies hanging all over it--no way was I poking that thing!). Heebie jeebies for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all would so enjoy love to have you join us at KAP, if it were only possible, Bonnie.
> 
> Several local folks have been sharing with us this summer. Even the correctional facility in our county has been sharing from the garden the inmates tend even more frequently as the harvesting time is gaining speed toward the end of the typical growing season. We in turn are sharing their bounty with a growing number of elderly and restricted income senior citizens in one of the low-income housing areas here. One of our elderly gentleman who joins us each day for lunch kindly transports whatever our regulars cannot use up. These folks, probably widows without family in the area, are very much appreciating the fresh vegetables.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's great they share with you
Safe travels, hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have little bitty scorpions here; got stung by one once and hurt like crazy for such a small thing. I think they are scary and sure wouldn't want to come across any larger ones. Don't like spiders of any kind but in my early years of teaching I had a guest speaker that brought in his tarantulas. I very bravely let him put one on my hand and it began walking up my arm. When it reached my elbow I very quietly and calmly told him that was far enough and he took it off. My kids thought I wasn't afraid of anything; sure fooled them!


You are a brave woman, I'd have had a stroke????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No they will not be able to reach our fence without entering our property. And you are thinking like me about the decent neighbors but as DH is handling that now I will let him figure it out. I also understand DH's thinking that give some folks an inch and they will take a mile thinking a precedent has been made. DH also said he thought the landlord said he has served the nasties with eviction papers but thinks they have 30 days to move.


darowil said:


> While out of code is out of code as none of those involved are responsible there is surely no reason you can't give them permission to continue using land for now. Until the current people get out. And no further encroughments (sp?). And with your land clearly marked so if the nasties come over it they are on your land and you can get them for trespassing. If you leave your fences as they are will they legally be able to reach the fence without entering your property?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom always had the Weiss. There used to be a guy that would once a month set up at JoAnn's and sharpen scissors but that died out many years ago. There is a place that DH takes his saw blades that I plan to check out and see if they sharpen scissors. I've foolishly bought knife/scissor sharpeners in the past that haven't worked worth squat.



Poledra65 said:


> I have several pair of Weiss that were my grandmother's, that are ollldddd but work well, don't know how good a scissor brand they are though, several Fiskars too though they don't seem to cut well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance!!! When I read your PM saying 3-5 days I sent you a note back questioning that and now I see here it is 3-5 days and wasn't an error! Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance. Gee...you'd think I was excited or something!

:sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:



Lurker 2 said:


> I am surprised at how fast they expect to get it there- 3 -5 working days, much faster than I had expected, Gwen also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As soon as it arrives!!!


pacer said:


> Will you be modeling it for us soon?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:25 pm here and I am off to bed.???? 

For all traveling to KAP, safe travels.

Will check in tomorrow morning ????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I learned early on that as a science teacher they (the students) would bring in all sorts of "critters" if they thought it would scare you and would ask all kinds of questions if they thought it would embarrass or fluster you. So I made a point of answering everything very straight faced and using scientific/medical terms to those kinds of questions and put on a "safe" show of bravado; even kept a ball python one year. And I do NOT like snakes!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You are a brave woman, I'd have had a stroke????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just want to say to all those at the KAP or headed that way I'm wishing you a wonderful weekend filled with lots of fun, good food, and most of all good fellowship. It brings sunshine to my heart knowing that something started up 4 years ago has continued and all the wonderful friendships that have developed from the KTP and the KAP. Hope the weather will surprise you all and be nice. Give each other a hug or two from me and if anyone sees the manager of the hotel (Brock Frazer) tell him hello from me. {{{{hugs to those at the KAP and on the KTP}}}. Looking forward to hearing stories and seeing pictures. TTYL....gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


It's beautiful Julie can't wait to see a picture of Gwen wearing it .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hope everyone traveling to KAP has a safe journey and there are no traffic jams and the lights turn green all the way for you Have a wonderful time and post lots of pictures


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is the most beautiful Gansey I have ever seen. Truly a work of love and outstanding talent. Thank you my dear friend.


Thank you so much Gwen! It is an odd feeling not having it- I have been living with it since early June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance!!! When I read your PM saying 3-5 days I sent you a note back questioning that and now I see here it is 3-5 days and wasn't an error! Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance. Gee...you'd think I was excited or something!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


It has been collected from the local post office- and is recorded as on route to the outbound mail centre!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Julie can't wait to see a picture of Gwen wearing it .


Thank you, Sonja! That will be the ultimate test!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance!!! When I read your PM saying 3-5 days I sent you a note back questioning that and now I see here it is 3-5 days and wasn't an error! Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance. Gee...you'd think I was excited or something!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


That's amazing. letters take almost that long within Australia now since January when they upped the price and decreased speed of delivery. Well unless you paid even more. Because people aren't posting as many letters they need to charge more but with the big jump people less likely to post letters.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope you all have safe trips on the way to KAP and all have a fantastic weekend. Maybe one day I can get there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No they will not be able to reach our fence without entering our property. And you are thinking like me about the decent neighbors but as DH is handling that now I will let him figure it out. I also understand DH's thinking that give some folks an inch and they will take a mile thinking a precedent has been made. DH also said he thought the landlord said he has served the nasties with eviction papers but thinks they have 30 days to move.


Would have to some form of notice here. And while getting them out would be brilliant they do need to be given time to find somewhere else. If they don't make use of the time that is their problem of course. Hopefully they don't do anything in the meantime.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


Beautiful work Julie. I hope it's cold in Georgia this winter so Gwen can really feel it's warmth.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am surprised at how fast they expect to get it there- 3 -5 working days, much faster than I had expected, Gwen also.


Oh wow! That means Gwen will get it much sooner, she'll be looking for the post man every day! Oh forgot, she probably doesn't get a postman walking up to the door like we do.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Several local folks have been sharing with us this summer. Even the correctional facility in our county has been sharing from the garden the inmates tend even more frequently as the harvesting time is gaining speed toward the end of the typical growing season. We in turn are sharing their bounty with a growing number of elderly and restricted income senior citizens in one of the low-income housing areas here. One of our elderly gentleman who joins us each day for lunch kindly transports whatever our regulars cannot use up. These folks, probably widows without family in the area, are very much appreciating the fresh vegetables.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How nice that you are also able to help the restricted income elderly in your area. I'm sure they appreciate it.

Enjoy your break at KAP.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, I can get obsessed when knitting going well. It is so fun. Present project not doing that. I had black widow crawl on my pillow. Scared the bejabbers out of me. I also am not fond of scorpions or tarantulas. Desert living!


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Fantastic! I bet Gwen can't wait to receive it. I look forward to seeing a photo of it.


Woo Hoo! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


I am glad things are moving foreward for you all. That would be good if Greg can have his counselling there too. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


Wow, gorgeous work.! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe flatten the whole mess with the back of a shovel????I'm glad I live in the frigid north????


RE Sorlenna's scorpion......... Bonnie I like your style! I agree, and thats what I would do too. :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom always had the Weiss. There used to be a guy that would once a month set up at JoAnn's and sharpen scissors but that died out many years ago. There is a place that DH takes his saw blades that I plan to check out and see if they sharpen scissors. I've foolishly bought knife/scissor sharpeners in the past that haven't worked worth squat.


.
Weiss is my favorite as well. Mine, like others on the forum, are never used for paper (have a pair of Fiskars for that). My pair are easily over 30 years old. My sewing machine/fabric shop has an excellent scissors sharpener person. You might check with your local fabric/sewing machine shop and see if they sharpen scissors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's amazing. letters take almost that long within Australia now since January when they upped the price and decreased speed of delivery. Well unless you paid even more. Because people aren't posting as many letters they need to charge more but with the big jump people less likely to post letters.


It is what I was quoted! No further up-date as yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful work Julie. I hope it's cold in Georgia this winter so Gwen can really feel it's warmth.


Thanks Angela!
If last winter is anything to go by...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh wow! That means Gwen will get it much sooner, she'll be looking for the post man every day! Oh forgot, she probably doesn't get a postman walking up to the door like we do.


I think s/he comes in a van in the States.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, gorgeous work.! :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...kind of like I was visiting you and now have gone home, huh? Well, I guarantee you it will receive as much love as was put into it and worn with pride.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much Gwen! It is an odd feeling not having it- I have been living with it since early June!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Rather a catch 22 situation isn't it.


darowil said:


> That's amazing. letters take almost that long within Australia now since January when they upped the price and decreased speed of delivery. Well unless you paid even more. Because people aren't posting as many letters they need to charge more but with the big jump people less likely to post letters.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right about the postman but I do watch for his truck to pull up to the mailbox. The only time they come up to the door is if a package won't fit in the mailbox but since I got a larger than normal box that doesn't happen too often. I also can usually depend on deliveries to be made about the same time each day.



angelam said:


> Oh wow! That means Gwen will get it much sooner, she'll be looking for the post man every day! Oh forgot, she probably doesn't get a postman walking up to the door like we do.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Saw the Gansey on the main site. It is truly a masterful work, one of love from one lovely sister to another. Beatiful, Julie. Wear it in good health, Gwen.

Wishing you a great KAP weekend--safe travels and lots of fun! I will be thinking of you from up at the lake. I will have one more there after this and then the girls are back. The upstairs is done, housekeepers are coming Monday, window washers and carpet cleaner sometime next week. I have to figure out how to post a pic so you can see our gorgeous new bathroom!

Mel, so glad to hear the latest in your life. You all deserve some positive times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Rather a catch 22 situation isn't it.


It sure is- that was what I was trying to think of as I wrote the post (re cost of post going up as not being used as much so use it less). Our public transport is the same in many places- our population isn't big enough to have really frequent public transport in most areas so people don't use it so they can't afford to run more. We are well positioned here as we are near train tram and bus. And a frequent train line and the tram is every 10 minutes as well. And with a walk to the tram I get some exercise in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It all depend on where you live as to how the mail is delivered. Some areas they walk predominantly, other have a van/truck, and still others have a car. Years ago I even purchased a car that was used on a very rural route. The neighborhood I lived in as a small child the postman walked the area carrying a bag and I just adored him (Mr. Pettiman was his name).



Lurker 2 said:


> I think s/he comes in a van in the States.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right about the postman but I do watch for his truck to pull up to the mailbox. The only time they come up to the door is if a package won't fit in the mailbox but since I got a larger than normal box that doesn't happen too often. I also can usually depend on deliveries to be made about the same time each day.


That's good. I thought maybe you had to go and pick up parcels from a local Post office.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just sitting here having some lunch and looking out the window. My lovely neighbours are moving and the packers are in today so there's lots of activity. They are moving down to Somerset (west of here). I shall miss them and their two lovely children (2 & 4) which I used to babysit occasionally.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Some folks do have a post office box but the quantity available is limited in our city. Can't say for other US places.


angelam said:


> That's good. I thought maybe you had to go and pick up parcels from a local Post office.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've finished my first cup of coffee and now want some breakfast so I'm off for awhile. TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful Gansey. You are a master craftswomen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It all depend on where you live as to how the mail is delivered. Some areas they walk predominantly, other have a van/truck, and still others have a car. Years ago I even purchased a car that was used on a very rural route. The neighborhood I lived in as a small child the postman walked the area carrying a bag and I just adored him (Mr. Pettiman was his name).


They have that service n the cities here but we have a box in town. If you get parcels that don't fit in the box they put a card in your box &you have to go into the office during their hours 9-5 Monday to Friday to get it. That used to be a real problem as I could barely make it from work in time & gettng DH to pick things up was like pulling hens teeth????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Some folks do have a post office box but the quantity available is limited in our city. Can't say for other US places.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Awaiting fun pics from KAP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...kind of like I was visiting you and now have gone home, huh? Well, I guarantee you it will receive as much love as was put into it and worn with pride.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Saw the Gansey on the main site. It is truly a masterful work, one of love from one lovely sister to another. Beatiful, Julie. Wear it in good health, Gwen.
> 
> Wishing you a great KAP weekend--safe travels and lots of fun! I will be thinking of you from up at the lake. I will have one more there after this and then the girls are back. The upstairs is done, housekeepers are coming Monday, window washers and carpet cleaner sometime next week. I have to figure out how to post a pic so you can see our gorgeous new bathroom!
> 
> Mel, so glad to hear the latest in your life. You all deserve some positive times.


Thank you! Pity I could not deliver it myself, but what would I do with Ringo?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It all depend on where you live as to how the mail is delivered. Some areas they walk predominantly, other have a van/truck, and still others have a car. Years ago I even purchased a car that was used on a very rural route. The neighborhood I lived in as a small child the postman walked the area carrying a bag and I just adored him (Mr. Pettiman was his name).


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey. You are a master craftswomen.


Thank you, Joyce.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The new computer sounds wonderful. How terrific that you had ready help available to get you going. Enjoy your new toy!


I thought when I got my new computer that it would be faster. NOT. My mouse, which is also new, takes a long time before I can even scroll the page. Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Rest well, travelers to KAP. Take care--especially if you're driving in the rain and winds expected between you and Defiance.
> 
> I'm off to bed shortly but we won't get away as early as expected earlier. Don had to drive down to Pittsburgh this afternoon and the traffic and the accompanying storms and car accidents certainly slowed him down on the return trip--so we missed getting the car gassed up and the trip to the bank for cash didn't happen either. Must wait for banker's hours. LOL
> 
> ...


Safe travels for you and all going to KAP. Just can't face another trip since I have been away 7 wks. approximately with our two big trips to Scotland and then the one to Germany and 2 other countries, then the concerts in Ohio, and this drive would be on my own. I find it quite a confusing drive through one of the big cities. Hope you all have a wonderful time. I will be knitting away here as I joined a KAL for a pair of mittens a month for 12 months and I am just getting started casting on and others are half-way done already. Missed the first meeting at the LYS but got my yarn and pattern yesterday. Will be thinking of all of you and hope you have a marvelous time. Joy, hoping you get the renewed energy and patience needed or wisdom dealing with those who are letting you down. Sam, you are about to be surrounded by some fabulous ladies, friendship and love. Heidi sure is making things special for everyone with lots of work on her part, but you create such a wonderful atmosphere. Tami, you are amazing arranging this for everyone and all the behind the scenes work too. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is what Ive been up to lately . I'm quite pleased with my accidental body warmer/ vest which was supposed to be a cardigan but as per usual the yarn didn't stretch that far , but I like it .
> Here is also a picture of my square . I have 3 of them now , might finish it sometime next year


The square is pretty. I don't imagine it will take you a year to finish. Those squares work up very fast, particularly by you.

The body vest looks so cozy. Have you got someone in mind for it?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, such a great job on the gansey. I'm really looking forward to seeing Gwen model it. Great job and I am surprised at the speed of delivery also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


Great photo of Gage with his dad. Wonderful that he invited himself into the counseling session. YAY!!!! Glad you got the back money and had a good day Mel. I think of you every day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I'm off to knit and looking forward to KAP pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Maya! Glad you're feeling better, Joy.
> 
> Tami, enjoy the new machine.
> 
> ...


Your either in the midst of your dental work or it's done. Hope it wasn't painful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Opened the mail and doggone it! DH and I both got letters from our Orthopedic Clinic telling us they had been hacked and all our medical info, ss#s, birth data, etc was taken. Just spent time setting up fraud alerts with the credit bureaus. Grrrrrrr. DH will be so pissed off but at least I've done what can be done at this point. I really hate folks that do this sort of crime. As a cousin told me to pray..."I hope they go to heaven...NOW!"


Gwen, you seem to be getting more than your share of aggravation. Sure hope the fast action to alert the credit bureaus will prevent any fraud.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom always had the Weiss. There used to be a guy that would once a month set up at JoAnn's and sharpen scissors but that died out many years ago. There is a place that DH takes his saw blades that I plan to check out and see if they sharpen scissors. I've foolishly bought knife/scissor sharpeners in the past that haven't worked worth squat.


We still have a sharpener guy at our Joann's--he comes every couple of months but I don't know if he can do the ones with the spring nor how much he charges.

Our postal delivery person drives a small van but parks at the end of each block and walks up and down. We used to get delivery at about the same time every day, but now we have different people on different days, so that's no longer reliable. All I ever get are bills anyway, so it's no matter to me! LOL

I actually leave for the dentist in about two hours--will run the vacuum and have lunch first. My trip to the store yielded the antibiotics, some ibuprofen (told them I did not want the narcotic stuff at all), yogurt, and soup! I decided against the ice cream. I also got some whole milk for protein and fat so I shouldn't be too hungry (and I need something substantial in my stomach when I take the antibiotics. If y'all don't hear from me for a while, don't worry--I'll likely be sleeping it off and I'll let you know as soon as I can how it goes.

I'd rather be at KAP, of course! Heh. Anyway, hugs & blessings & safe travels to all who are going.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja your square looks fantastic.????
> The vest is the cutest thing????
> 
> Gwen I am saddened to hear about your personal info being taken. Hope the hacker gets nabbed.????
> ...


The sweaters look so pretty with the matching blanket. Great going.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Survey done and DH called the owner of the trailer park and told him how the one trailer needed to have the deck & steps moved off our property and there was a satellite dish on our property needed to be moved. DH also put 4 x 4 wooden posts in concrete about every 8-10 feet 6 inches inside the property line all the way down the property line. He said he was going to put a rope or something connecting the posts with the no trespassing signs. The trailer park owner sounded agreeable over the phone but then we are most certainly in the right and there isn't much he can do about it. He told DH he was trying to get the nasty tenants out as soon as possible. We shall see....as long as they leave us and our animals alone I'm fine.


I sure hope all your work pays off. Big expense for you though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No- and they don't sound very positive about giving me an appointment at all.


That's not good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got back from my 2 nights away last night and today I've got the "I'm not at Stobo (spa) anymore" blues! Hey ho, Luke is coming to stay overnight today so that should cheer me up! We had a really good time as usual, lots of laughing and Stobo is just so relaxing....I started yawning as we drove up the drive! The day before we spent at New Lanark which is a restored 'model village' - a cotton mill, water wheels, housing, church, school, shop, library, community hall, etc all built in the 1800's and run by Robert Owen the mill owner & philanthropist. It was very interesting and showed how people can live happily together as a community when they feel they are fairly treated and looked after.


Sounds like you really enjoyed you stay at the spa. Hope Luke was able to get your out of the "blues".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


What good news that Greg participated in Gage's visit with the counselor. I'm sure Gage was happy about it too. Nice picture of the two of them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I am so excited I can hardly wait to get it. Do expect it to take at least 3-4 weeks once mailed for it to arrive. I promise to put it on and post a picture. Doing a happy dance!!!


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


Beautiful, Julie. Gwen will be so pleased. Hope she will post a picture of herself wearing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's Friday so I guess you are congregating in Defiance for KAP. I wish all of you an enjoyable weekend; have lots of good fun, food and knitting. Am looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have little bitty scorpions here; got stung by one once and hurt like crazy for such a small thing. I think they are scary and sure wouldn't want to come across any larger ones. Don't like spiders of any kind but in my early years of teaching I had a guest speaker that brought in his tarantulas. I very bravely let him put one on my hand and it began walking up my arm. When it reached my elbow I very quietly and calmly told him that was far enough and he took it off. My kids thought I wasn't afraid of anything; sure fooled them!


I am terrified of spiders and am allergic to their bites. The last time I was bitten, I was sick from both ends. Not very pleasant. :sm03:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been here for a couple of hours and I'm finally caught up. TTYL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just thinking about all of you travelling to KAP. Take care and arrive safely, have a fabulous weekend, and enjoy lots of knitting and each other's company.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Just about caught up this week

Julie love the gansey.
Mel - wish I'd seen that baby blanket pattern before I got so far through the one I'm currently knitting, it's much prettier!

Safe journey to all on their way to KAP

Apologies to everyone who I meant to reply to/comment on but forgot to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, such a great job on the gansey. I'm really looking forward to seeing Gwen model it. Great job and I am surprised at the speed of delivery also.


Thanks Daralene- it did more than double the cost- but Gwen wanted it tracked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's not good news.


I did get another letter the day before, but having trouble connecting with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful, Julie. Gwen will be so pleased. Hope she will post a picture of herself wearing it.


Thanks, Liz! I hope she will too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Just about caught up this week
> 
> Julie love the gansey.
> Mel - wish I'd seen that baby blanket pattern before I got so far through the one I'm currently knitting, it's much prettier!
> ...


Thank you, alibee!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*As Sam is busy with his guests at KAP, I have started us off on a new week. Please join me here.*

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418298-1.html#9480773


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They have that service n the cities here but we have a box in town. If you get parcels that don't fit in the box they put a card in your box &you have to go into the office during their hours 9-5 Monday to Friday to get it. That used to be a real problem as I could barely make it from work in time & gettng DH to pick things up was like pulling hens teeth????


If we are home parcels are delivered to the door if too big for the letter box. If have a post box like you then usually need to pick up 9-5 Monday to Friday. Now can pay for a parcel box. My understanding is you receive a message telling you the box number and a code to access the box and can then pick it up when you want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My mom always had the Weiss. There used to be a guy that would once a month set up at JoAnn's and sharpen scissors but that died out many years ago. There is a place that DH takes his saw blades that I plan to check out and see if they sharpen scissors. I've foolishly bought knife/scissor sharpeners in the past that haven't worked worth squat.


You know, I think my cousin does knife and scissor sharpening now that I think of of, I'll have to check with him on Monday when we go over to visit. Great idea. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance!!! When I read your PM saying 3-5 days I sent you a note back questioning that and now I see here it is 3-5 days and wasn't an error! Happy dance, happy dance, happy dance. Gee...you'd think I was excited or something!
> 
> :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 Can't say I blame you, it is exciting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! I know I haven't been on here for a very long time, but I read almost every day and keep all of you in my little "prayer notebook". Bob and I arrived in Defiance about an hour ago. He's taking a rest after driving the whole way from home (about 8 hours). Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow - maybe that will be the incentive I need to get back on here more! I think we'll go out and find some dinner in a little while and have an early night. Love and hugs, Paula
> 
> Julie, just saw the pictures of the gansey - gorgeous!! I am in awe of your talent.


Hi Paula, so glad to see you posting, glad you and Bob had a great drive, enjoy your weekend and we hope to see more often and again at KAP next summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We all would so enjoy love to have you join us at KAP, if it were only possible, Bonnie.
> 
> Several local folks have been sharing with us this summer. Even the correctional facility in our county has been sharing from the garden the inmates tend even more frequently as the harvesting time is gaining speed toward the end of the typical growing season. We in turn are sharing their bounty with a growing number of elderly and restricted income senior citizens in one of the low-income housing areas here. One of our elderly gentleman who joins us each day for lunch kindly transports whatever our regulars cannot use up. These folks, probably widows without family in the area, are very much appreciating the fresh vegetables.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's so wonderful that so much is being shared by so many, with so many. 
Enjoy you hopefully stress-free and lovely weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you all have safe trips on the way to KAP and all have a fantastic weekend. Maybe one day I can get there.


From me too. Have fun!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh wow! That means Gwen will get it much sooner, she'll be looking for the post man every day! Oh forgot, she probably doesn't get a postman walking up to the door like we do.


I don't know if Gwen does or not, we do, and the big dog looks for him every day, doesn't understand that we don't get mail delivery on Sundays, at the usual time, Buster barks and runs to the mail basket to see what's dropped. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think s/he comes in a van in the States.


My carrier drives to the end of a street, then walks down and back up, and if he has a package to big to carry, he'll drive the truck to your door to drop off the package, then he drives to the next street and does it all over again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just sitting here having some lunch and looking out the window. My lovely neighbours are moving and the packers are in today so there's lots of activity. They are moving down to Somerset (west of here). I shall miss them and their two lovely children (2 & 4) which I used to babysit occasionally.


Hopefully the new people that move in will be just as lovely, but it is hard to see good neighbors go.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone ????

Kept myself busy today puttering around the house. Another hot one here so I didn't venture out.

Copied out a bunch of Marianna Mels patterns into a spiral notebook. Writers cramp now. But it us worth it.

Found out this afternoon that the 2 babies I have just finished knitting for may very well arrive this weekend. Both of them. So I took the baby stiff to my friend who will give them to the recipients.
Keep you posted on their arrivals☺

Daralene thank you☺

Enjoy the KAP weekend ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

First night of KAP is done. Lovely day with wonderful people. I will share pictures at the end of the weekend.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the photo that speaks love, Mel! Hugs to you all, friend!


gagesmom said:


> We had an appointment with Gages counselor this morning at 10am. I thought Greg was just dropping us off. He asked to come in with us.
> So I was over the moon excited that he is wanting to be a part of this. The counselor has a double bed frame and mattress she is giving to Gage. So I will get a call and we will meet her Dh at the camp one morning next week and grab it. Also once we drop off Gage at 9:30am for the camp we are free until 12 noon. So we will go to the apt every day and grab a load of boxes.
> Aaaaaaaand Gages counselor is going to put in a word to get Greg into counseling at the same building as Gage. I will likely switch my counseling to there in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fabulous, Julie! What an artist you are! !


Lurker 2 said:


> Here are the two photos I took of Gwen's Gansey- the sun was pouring in the window, hence the shadow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My carrier drives to the end of a street, then walks down and back up, and if he has a package to big to carry, he'll drive the truck to your door to drop off the package, then he drives to the next street and does it all over again.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Fabulous, Julie! What an artist you are! !


And you are very kind!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for the info, I'm going to save that, I was so bummed when my Dell bit the dust, but that was the hard drive, so they installed a new one and I can use it now, it was only $60 I think to get it all fixed up, but lost alllll my photos from like 7 years, it was heartbreaking. Thankfully I found a bunch of them stored in my facebook, but still devistating. I'm backing everything up now all the time.


Glad I could help. Sorry you lost so much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not with ease, we have to register with the doctor we are seeing, kind of cuts out the ease of a second opinion.


 :sm25:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I asked DH how long he was going to give him and he didn't say. It will be quite a job so I'll ask DH again in 2-4 weeks if it hasn't been done by then. In my mind it should be by the end of Sept. at the longest but I've decided to let DH handle it from this point on....unless it doesn't happen. I do know I can file a code violation with the planning commission and let them handle it if need be. To be honest, I hate having to do it since the trailer in question is not the one the nasties live in. Never had any issue with the people in this trailer at all. I mentioned it to DH and he stated what I already knew; out of code is out of code regardless which trailer it is.


Gwen, be aware that if the tenet has to be evicted, that it can take 3 or more months to accomplish. Hope all goes well, and quickly. Too bad that isn't the tenets that are causing all the trouble.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just want to say to all those at the KAP or headed that way I'm wishing you a wonderful weekend filled with lots of fun, good food, and most of all good fellowship. It brings sunshine to my heart knowing that something started up 4 years ago has continued and all the wonderful friendships that have developed from the KTP and the KAP. Hope the weather will surprise you all and be nice. Give each other a hug or two from me and if anyone sees the manager of the hotel (Brock Frazer) tell him hello from me. {{{{hugs to those at the KAP and on the KTP}}}. Looking forward to hearing stories and seeing pictures. TTYL....gwen


Brock was very disappointed that you couldn't make it this year. He missed you, and hopes you can come next year.


----------

